# Reading > General Literature >  Last Book You Bought and Why

## aeroport

Well, I suppose we might as well have this discussion. 
The idea for this thread is, um, rather self-explanatory, so, without further ado, I shall begin...

(The what)
The Way We Live Now - Anthony Trollope

(The wherefore)
I've rather enjoyed what I've heretofore read of the unfortunately-named Trollope, and am informed that this is one of his best. Plus it was just big and inviting. I was seduced.

----------


## dramasnot6

Just got a trio of James's! 

Daisy Miller
Washington Square
The Europeans

Why?
1) Inspired by avid James fan, who coincedentially started this thread too  :Biggrin: 
2) Why those particular ones? There were the only bloody things available by James at the shop  :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

hmmm...it would be three...for some reason I tend to buy books in threes...not sure why?, but what the heck!

okay so last book(s) I bought:
Tyrants of History, Serenity, The History of the Computer.

reason(s):

tyrants: well, just a good reference for research and believe it or not...game design.
serenity: Joss Whedon is a genious who's skill for tv is unequelled (well atleast for the series Firefly...buffy wasn't so hot, nor was angel)
Chronicles of Riddick: well...recreational...bathroom reading...also, I work as an IBM Helpdesk guy, so I have some spare time (nightshift)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

1. East of Eden
2. Self help book to learn Spanish.

Why?

1. I had finished reading Kite Runner and was looking for a new book to read, I browsed the litnet book club and this was the book that came to my attention again and again.

2. Dont ask me why I bought it  :Biggrin:  But I thought it will be nice if I learned a new language. I bought the self help book to see if I get interested in this language, so far I have just learnt how to say Good Morning, Afternoon and, Night.  :Biggrin:  Very bad progress I say....

----------


## Nightshade

the last book I bought and I swear this is its name 
* A very short, Fairly interesting and reasobly cheap book about studying organizations* i thought it might be useful for my essay.




> okay so last book(s) I bought:
> Tyrants of History
> 
> reason(s):
> 
> tyrants: well, just a good reference for research and believe it or not...game design.


Is that the one that starts with Alexander the great? if it is its so full of mistakes on the first page alone that I wanted to get it withdrawn from our library or scribble down the side c***P! this person obviously knows nothing at all about his sources and has no idea how to research!


I hope its not though...

----------


## Matsiah

"Cell" by: Stephen King

Firstly: I'm actually more of a writer than a reader; however, I realize that One can only grow from where he choses to go... you know? So, therefore, I set out in search of a new book whilst I roamed the vibrant halls of Fred Meyer. Mr. Meyer, not possessing a very vast selection, had me searching rather finicky. I intended upon buying a fantasy novel; however, there stood the upright novel of "Cell", looking shining because of the reflecting invitation. Knowing Stephen King is a rather remarkable fiction writer, I chose to buy this book rather than the others.

Secondly: I had money

----------


## Pendragon

_A Opened Grave_ by L. Frank James. Sherlock Holmes goes back into to investigate the ressurection. Couriousity about the book's content was why I bought it. It's causing a bit of a debate.  :Wink:

----------


## Eagleheart

"Short stories of the 19th century"...- why?...Well first I had to buy myself a book/ I have entered the bookstore,so couldn't help it/...We do not have very much of a variety of choice of books in English here -most were already in my library, so I decided to buy a collection, it gave me access to more writers...

----------


## Shannanigan

Hmm...erm..I can't remember if I went to the bookstore first or Amazon, lol...

Bookstore: "Witch" by Christopher Pike...because I had a giftcard and I haven't read in a loooong time and I remembered I used to like Pike. And "A Stroke of Midnight" by Laurell K. Hamilton because I still had gift card money left and I like to escape my boring life with sexy fantasy novels  :Tongue: 

Amazon: "Rookie Teaching for Dummies" because of a recommendation by someone in the Teacher's Forum on this site, and another book I can't remember the title of, but it was along the lines of an "English Teacher's Companion" because I plan to start student teaching English soon...

----------


## papayahed

Taming of the Shrew.


Why? Because I wanted to participate in the Shakespeare book club reading.

----------


## Poetess

_From Blake to Byron_

The Pelican Guide to English Literature (part 5)


Why? I found a heaven of books infront of me.. Suddenly I chose it.. this is it..

----------


## higley

Team of Rivals: the Political Genius of Abraham Lincoln (Doris Kearns Goodwin)

Because: I've had my eye on this book for a while. Abraham Lincoln is posthumously awesome.

----------


## Idril

> (The what)
> The Way We Live Now - Anthony Trollope


Oh, that's a good one. I think you'll be pleased.  :Nod: 

But I want to know, it is pronouced *Trol*-up as in a woman of ill repute or Tro-*lope* with a long 'o'? I prefer to think it's the later.  :Tongue:  




> Serenity


There's a book?! 


The last couple of books I bought were _White Guard_ by Mikhail Bulgakov and that I bought because I have grown very fond of Bulgakov and the other book was _No Ordinary Summer Pt. 2_ because I read part one and now it's time for part 2.

----------


## Niamh

Today i bought a 1911 edition of Synges _Well of the Saints_, from an antiquarian seller. I already have _Deirdre of the Sorrows_ in the same edition. If i can find the rest, i'd be happy! It cost me 45 Euros though! :Sick:  

Same seller is going to have a look at a my _Poetical Works of Thomas Moore_ from c1900. It _possibly_ has Count John Francis MaCormacks Signature in it. Apparently he had a habit of signing _all_ the books in his personal collection. Only Difference is, is that if this sig is genuine, it would be worth more than the others because he's famous for singing Thomas Moores poems etc. All about association. fingers crossed! :Frown:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

_The Bell Jar_, Sylvia Plath.

I have to read it for my American Lit class, and I can't stand to read anything of any length out of those enormous anthologies. I've been meaning to read it anyway (along with the rest of the long list secreted away in my wallet, and the tall stack of the results of my used book store hauntings next to my bed).

----------


## Shalot

Female Chauvenist Pigs: Women and the Rise of Raunch Culture

This book was featured on Fresh Air and it sounded like a good read. I like it so far.

----------


## Stanislaw

> the last book I bought and I swear this is its name 
> * A very short, Fairly interesting and reasobly cheap book about studying organizations* i thought it might be useful for my essay.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one that starts with Alexander the great? if it is its so full of mistakes on the first page alone that I wanted to get it withdrawn from our library or scribble down the side c***P! this person obviously knows nothing at all about his sources and has no idea how to research!
> 
> 
> I hope its not though...


http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0572030258
...I hope it's not the same one...the pages I've glanced at so far have seemed okay...I had best check closer... :Frown:

----------


## Riesa

I bought the first in Anthony Trollope's Palliser Series. 

It's called _Can You Forgive Her?_

I bought it because it came highly recommended by Idril, whose opinion I trust.

----------


## mtpspur

Well it would have Sharpe's Fury by Bernard Cornwell on the 26th--Christmas gift card from my second son Daniel and this entry then would be cool

B U T

Yesterday picked up an ordered copy of a reprint of Secret Agent X: Legions of the Living Dead from the Sep 1939 issues (#18) which Wildside Press is reprinting stories from----"X" is no where in the Shadow's league but I've liked him a LOT better then the Phantom Detective. As I get older I read more 'fun' stuff then heavy--except for the Biblical commentaries I read from time to time.

----------


## Stanislaw

> Well it would have Sharpe's Fury by Bernard Cornwell on the 26th--Christmas gift card from my second son Daniel and this entry then would be cool
> 
> B U T
> 
> Yesterday picked up an ordered copy of a reprint of Secret Agent X: Legions of the Living Dead from the Sep 1939 issues (#18) which Wildside Press is reprinting stories from----"X" is no where in the Shadow's league but I've liked him a LOT better then the Phantom Detective. As I get older I read more 'fun' stuff then heavy--except for the Biblical commentaries I read from time to time.


 :Thumbs Up:  cool! Secret agent x!  :Biggrin: ...

...have you checked out the new Phantom release?

----------


## Nightshade

> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0572030258
> ...I hope it's not the same one...the pages I've glanced at so far have seemed okay...I had best check closer...


**_puts on the_ "Im afraid that_..."library assistant face_**
*Im sorry to tell you dear it is  :Nod:  note the bit where it says the quaran callas alexander the 2 horned and obviously that means hes evil? Well the thing is koran says and the two horned, he was truly a man of God.
now my point is if the man can look to the end of the sentance how sure are we about the rest of the book??



ahhh Im late Ill find the proper quote later but its worth comparing just to see how much of a mess the man made :Nod: 

*EDIT:* ok if you want to look it up yourself the man should have refernced it The Qua'ran 18:83-18:98. (18 being the chapter called el kahf or the cave if you do look it up) oh and zulquarnain, Dhu'l-Qarneyn, or Zul-qarnain. however they choose to spell it is the same thing means 'he of 2 horns' . Actally when I look at it we dont _ know_ its Alexander the great all we know is that this was one of the 'wise kings' andfor some reason scholars have come to the conlclusion that its alexander the great but since the book you have actually refers to this but somehow managed to take a wise noble and kind king and change it to wicked tyrant I dont know :Rolleyes:

----------


## aeroport

> Oh, that's a good one. I think you'll be pleased. 
> 
> But I want to know, it is pronouced *Trol*-up as in a woman of ill repute or Tro-*lope* with a long 'o'? I prefer to think it's the later.


I am informed by the page director at my library and a former English major (which is all to say, my boss), that it is in indeed the former. She claims, however, that he would have been almost dead, if not already so, by the time the word came into wide use, so it would not have mattered much. Doesn't stop me, however, from having my fun!

**edit**
Oh yes, I believe I remember coming across it in a dictionary as well which gave the former pronunciation.

----------


## Shannanigan

Dickens' "The Pickwick Papers," "A Christmas Carol," and "Oliver Twist" becase I am taking a class on Dickens and we are going to read all of those PLUS "A Tale of Two Cities" by the end of April (yay! I HAVE to read unabridged literature...what a class!)

and I bought "Invisible Man" by Ellis for myself because it was mentioned in my African-American literature course last semester and it sounded good...

----------


## Idril

> She claims, however, that he would have been almost dead, if not already so, by the time the word came into wide use, so it would not have mattered much. Doesn't stop me, however, from having my fun!


Well, that's good for him but what about his poor descendants?!  :Wink:   :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## JaneEyre1986

The other day I bought "Jekyll and Hyde" because I saw part of the movie, and now want to read the book. I also bought " 'Tis: A Memoir" by Frank McCourt, because I'm currently reading "Angela's Ashes" and can barely get my nose out of it.

----------


## Bii

Just bought 2 books:
Fiction : The Wind up Bird Chronicle - because I love Murakami
Non-fiction : In Praise of Idleness, Bertrand Russell - because Russell has to be one of the greatest modern philosophical thinkers and his words are worth reading

----------


## brokenheartpoet

The outsiders by h.g. wells I bought it for school and has not yet came. It sounds like an instering book from the title.

----------


## Madhuri

Collected Stories of Saki -- Hector Hugh Munro (Saki). I didnt buy it, as it is a gift from my brother, I am looking forward to reading it... :Smile:

----------


## Janine

I bought a biography about "Nureyev", one of the greatest ballet dancers in history, from Amazon. I also bought a book I found in Barnes and Noble, on the reduced shelf, called "Glorious Britain - _Places of Legend_ . The cool thing about this book is it is made up of old sepia prints. It is devoted to homes and locations of famous British novelists and poets, such as Austen, Hardy, Shelley, Shakespeare, the Brontes, etc. It really attracted my attention, loving British authors/poets so much from that era. The pictures are truly priceless and hold history in the pages of this interesting book. One can imagine just how these authors lived and perceived their surrounding and how their environments greatly inspired the plots and subjects of their books.

----------


## bouquin

_November_ by Gustave Flaubert ... because it was at 50% off! And I do want to read more of Flaubert's works, having been favorably impressed by _Madame Bovary._

----------


## Schokokeks

I recently bought _Selected Pieces by Oscar Wilde_, featuring all of his plays and some letters and poems. Plus, _The Red Badge of Courage_ by Stephen Crane.

Actually, they caught my eye because they were both on sale  :Blush: .

Oh, and today, I'm going to by _History of the Theatre_ by Peter Simhandl, a non-fiction book I need to do a presentation on. It's awfully expensive, I hope it's worth it...

----------


## Tinita09

Twilight by Stephanie Meyer
Speak by Laurie Halse Anderson
Uglies by Scott Westerfield
Must reads  :Nod:  , I had already read Twilight and Speak, but there was a sale, I had been meaning to get the books anyway, Twilight is like my favorite book in the world, and Uglies looked pretty interesting front and back. BTW, there was a get 3 for 2 sale, so it was all pretty convenient.:  :Wink:

----------


## Adudaewen

I just bought _Culture Warrior_ by Bill O'Reilly. I bought it because I love him, and its really turned out to be an interesting read so far.  :Smile:

----------


## thevintagepiper

The Book of Lost Tales, by J.R.R. Tolkien. For my sister's Christmas present. Yea, it was awhile ago...

----------


## Idril

Well, I didn't really buy these books, I got them on a book exchange site but I did pay for postage so that's something...anyway, I got _Life is Elsewhere_ by Milan Kundera and with that I believe I will have all of Kundera's novels. I also got _The Golovlyov Family_ by Shchedrin because the review sounded interesting.

----------


## Boris239

I'v recently bought Bellow's "Humboldt's Gift", Kostova's "Historian" and "The Forging of the Rebel" by Arturo Barea. Now I just have to find time to read them

----------


## andave_ya

What was the last book you bought?

I got two today, one that I'm especially proud of.

The Life and Opinions of
Tristram Shandy, Gentleman, by Lawrence Sterne
and

Don Quixote, by Miguel Cervantes

----------


## mtpspur

The last books (paid for them together) was The Shame of Motley by Rafael Sabatini and the 6th book in the 24 series--Chaos Theory (based on the TV show) by John Whitman Thursday of last week.

----------


## Lily Adams

I'm pretty sure the last one I bought was Candide by Voltaire. <3

----------


## Stieg

_Candide_ by Voltaire

_The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress_ by Robert Heinlein

_Strangers On a Train_ by Patricia Highsmith

Also a hardcover containing the original the talented Tom Ripley trilogy by Patricia Highsmith

_The Golden Bough_ by Sir James George Frazer

_Moonchild_ by Aleister Crowley (the Beast's most popular fictional work)

_Viriconium_ by M John Harrison

----------


## the silent x

the prestige - christopher priest, i mainly get books from the library nowadays

----------


## Stieg

Suggestion, why not make this thread a sticky?  :Biggrin:

----------


## andave_ya

I can do that? I thought only the mods do that? I'll check.

*Edit*Don't think I can. Tried to find the button but no go. Sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## Demona

*White Teeth* by Zadie Smith

----------


## Fen

The Lord of the Rings trilogy and the Hobbit. Mostly I just go to the Library or read online though

----------


## Ethrin

The last book I bought was Speaker for the Dead by Orson Scott Card, we read the first book in the series, Ender's Game in my American Lit class and I loved it, they're both great stories. Worth the whole $13

----------


## papayahed

Women in Love - dh Lawrence. I wanted to get this from the library but don't have a card yet.

----------


## Monica

I studied in York last semester and there are loads of second-hand bookshops, and I bought there so many books that I was hardly able to come back with them all  :Smile:  The very last I bought was "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire".

----------


## linz

CRIME AND PUNISHMENT

----------


## kenikki

The Complete Prose of Woody Allen since then I mainly bookmooch my books as it saves on money as I keep buying books I don't read for ages!!

----------


## Behemoth

Jane Austen, _Pride and Prejudice_ and _Emma_
Henry Fielding, _The History of Tom Jones, A Foundli_ng 
M.H. Abrams, _The Mirror and the Lamp_
William Shakespeare, _The Tempest_ 

Interesting mix of books for pleasure/for my course in the autumn, it's lovely having the time now to just READ, unrestrainedly and without distraction!  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

Thursday I went to the bookstore. I bought:

Don Quixote because I broke my other copy  :Bawling:  

Women in Love because I didn't care to read that one online.

(Grrr Linz I want that copy of Crime and Punishment!)

----------


## Silvia

I have bought some books that I'm supposed to read during my summer holiday:
Brave New World by Huxley
1984 by Orwell
The Bluest Eye by Tony Morrison
Heart of Darkness by Conrad
Wuthering Heights by E. Bronte

And I'm reading all of them in English...at least I hope I'll manage to!!

----------


## Turk

"Lawrence" a biography and essay about D.H Lawrence. I paid 1 dollar for it.

----------


## Pensive

_Dastak Nah Do_ (Don't knock!) by Altaf Fatimah.

----------


## Niamh

Blart 2 by Dominic Barker! (ok so i'm a big kid! Whatca gonna do eh!)

----------


## Bii

I just bought an Albert Camus book (as I've never read any but have only heard good things about him here!), it's a collection of three of his books which are, The Plague, The Fall, Exile and the Kingdom plus some essays. It's in hardback, and it's beautiful, and it was a bargain!

----------


## BrckBrln

The Good Guy by Dean Koontz

----------


## quasimodo1

O. Wilde the complete works part of a sale at a wellknown bookstore chain. quasimodo1

----------


## fallingup

Anna Karenina by Tolstoy, The Little Prince, and one of the various books by V.S. Naipaul

----------


## kandaurov

Among others (which I can't remember right now), I bought _Factotum_. Really looking forward to reading it, I've great expectations  :Smile:

----------


## tudwell

_The Recognitions_ by William Gaddis

and

_Our Ecstatic Days_ by Steve Erickson

----------


## manolia

"The unbearable lightness of being"

----------


## CaptureLife

"Pride and Prejudice" by Jane Austen
I bought it yesterday at a secondhand shop for a dollar. Hardcover, excellect shape. Probably never actually read. Best deal ever. I'm super excited to re-read it.

----------


## symphony

It's been a real long time since I last bought a book. Lately I've been either downloading books from the web or getting them from friends and acquaintances. Bu I remember buying a bengali epic poem (by Michael Modhusudhan) and a Mario Puzo book called The Last Don a few months back.

----------


## Haven

"The New Fontana Dictionary of Modern Thought" 
[Eds] Alan Bullock & Stephen Trombley. 
The Economist "How did one exist whithout this splendid book?"... an incomparable guide...there are new entries on God, communitarianism, perestroika, new world order, afrocentricity, ebonics, third wave feminism, hypertext, virtual reality, culture jamming, cloning, spin-doctors, post-colonialism, fuzzy logic, artificial life, paper architecture, infopreneur...

----------


## cranberry

Harry Potter and the Half blood prince by J.K Rowling 
actually got them all  :Smile:  but thats the last book i got  :Smile:

----------


## AC_fan

The last book I bought was _Scarlett_, from Alexandra Rippley. This is the following book to _Gone with the Wind_.

----------


## Aiculík

On Friday I bought book of collection of works by my favourite Slovak poet, *Milan Rufus*. Some of his poems were even translated into English (I think the book's name is _And That's the Truth_ or something like that) but unfortunatelly I cannot get hold of that translation. And though I love his poetry, my love doesn't go so far as to ordering translation of his poems from Amazon for some 30 $.  :Smile:  

I have few others on my list, but my mother said that if I bring another one in the house she'll throw me out toghether will all my books... And as Sometimes A Great Notion is arriving from UK next week, and in July also Harry Potter, better not to provoke her with any other just now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sstaplet

_candide_ by voltaire
_doubliners_ by joyce
and "love's labor's lost" by shakespeare

----------


## malwethien

Good Omens - Terry Prachet & Neil Gaiman

Special Topics in Calamity Physics - Marisha Pessl

----------


## jedi

A second-hand "The Hobbit" by Tolkien, and "20,000 leagues under the sea" by Verne

----------


## abcpoet

'The Diary of Anne Frank'

----------


## malwethien

The Talented Mr. Ripley - Patricia Highsmith

Einstein's Dreams - Alan Lightman (a gift actually...does that count?)

----------


## applepie

I believe it was a complete set of Shakespeare's work. Hardbound and with gold leaf pages. I frequent the library more since the books I'm eyeing at the moment are too expensive. I'm looking at some leather bound classics, but I don't have the $50-60 a book for the 20 or so I've found I want.

----------


## Niamh

just bought the following in work;
Shalimar the clown
Brideshead revisited
and a paulo Coelho book. Title gone out of my head but i remember it was a collection of short stories.
they were three for price of two in work and with a 30% discount in work only cost me about 17 altogether! Sweet! :Biggrin:

----------


## Stieg

_The Green Man_ by Kingsley Amis
_The Town That Forgot to Breathe_ by Kenneth J Harvey

----------


## Julian Koller

the Everyman's Library edition of _Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Brontë. I am so amazed with the quality of Everyman's Library's books that I am currently updated all my favorite novels to their Everyman's respectful editions.

----------


## mtpspur

Escapades of the Eel by Hugh B. Cave published by Tattered Pages Press, 1997. Reprints 15 tales of the Eel, a pulp character from Spicy Adventure, Spicy Detective and Spicy Mystery magazines from the '30s. Think Indiana Jones by way of Humphrey Bogart. This one slipped past me when first published but found it at my home away from today the Bookery Fantasy in the pulp reprints section.

----------


## xaqxit

_Mother Night_ by Kurt Vonnegut (already read it and loved it!)
_White Noise_ by Don DeLillo
_The Annotated Lolita: Revised and Updated_ by Vladimir Nabokov with annotations by Alfred Appel Jr.

----------


## Stieg

> the Everyman's Library edition of _Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Brontë. I am so amazed with the quality of Everyman's Library's books that I am currently updated all my favorite novels to their Everyman's respectful editions.


Absolutely, I have the Roald Dahl Collected Stories and Highsmith's Ripley trilogy (actually she wrote five books featuring this sociopathic genuis last two not included in this volume). Soon will be purchasing Cormac McCarthy's Border trilogy and Nabokov's _Lolita_ in Everyman's Library amongst whatever else I can find.

www.everymanslibrary.com

----------


## Bebbin

_Their Eyes Were Watching God_ by Nora Zeale Hurston
_The Power and the Glory_ by Graham Greene
_Persuasion_ by Jane Austen

----------


## BlueSkyGB

_The Art of Discworld_ Terry Pratchett and Paul Kidby

----------


## Reccura

Little Men by Louisa May Alcott. Actually, I'm addicted to the series.

----------


## Idril

> _The Art of Discworld_ Terry Pratchett and Paul Kidby


What exactly is this book? Is it just a collection of various artists' depictions of Discworld characters or is it one specific artist, Paul Kidby perhaps?  :Tongue:  I'm a big fan of Discworld and this sounds like something I should maybe have.

----------


## vheissu

_The witches of Smyrni_ by Mara Meimaridi

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> What exactly is this book? Is it just a collection of various artists' depictions of Discworld characters or is it one specific artist, Paul Kidby perhaps?  I'm a big fan of Discworld and this sounds like something I should maybe have.


Its just the artist Paul Kidby with text by Pratchett...
Its great, especially if you're a Discworld fan..... :FRlol:

----------


## AC_fan

Interview with the Vampire by Anne Rice and The Other Side of Midnight by Sidney Sheldon

----------


## Turk

A story collection choosen by Alfred Hitchcock. I paid 60 cents for it. Such a Scottish i am.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

I ordered Jerusalem Delivered (Gerusalemme Liberata) by Tasso today. Hopefully it'll arrive end of next week.

----------


## NickAdams

Molly, Malone Dies, Unnamable- Samuel Beckett
Invisible Man- Ralph Ellison
Finnegans Wake- James Joyce
Atlas Shrugged- Ayn Rand

----------


## quasimodo1

To NickAdams: Are you sure you are ready for Finnegans Wake. I don't say this because I am. I got to Ulysses and then tried FW but soon mired down. When Joyce finished that particular work, he said something like...that will keep the critics busy for ten or twenty years. Try 60 to 100. Stream of Consciousness in the EXTREME. Good luck. quasimodo1

----------


## Julian Koller

NickAdams: *Molly, Malone Dies, Unnamable- Samuel Beckett*

enjoy! I'm finishing _Unnamable_ at the moment.

----------


## Turk

Well, NickAdams is not a critic, Joyce had to know that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## NickAdams

> To NickAdams: Are you sure you are ready for Finnegans Wake. I don't say this because I am. I got to Ulysses and then tried FW but soon mired down. When Joyce finished that particular work, he said something like...that will keep the critics busy for ten or twenty years. Try 60 to 100. Stream of Consciousness in the EXTREME. Good luck. quasimodo1


I'm far from ready. I saw it for six dollars and never pass a deal. I want to read the work in progress essays first.




> NickAdams: *Molly, Malone Dies, Unnamable- Samuel Beckett*
> 
> enjoy! I'm finishing _Unnamable_ at the moment.


Keep an eye out on a discussion thread. After reading Godot, I'm sure this will be something to talk about.




> Well, NickAdams is not a critic, Joyce had to know that.


I think he mentions me in the book. :Wink:

----------


## l'étranger

The Videonight in Kathmandu
A travelougue of south-east asia by Pico Iyer.

----------


## kemal

avesta by real zaradhoustra

----------


## F.Emerald

> the Everyman's Library edition of _Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Brontë. I am so amazed with the quality of Everyman's Library's books that I am currently updated all my favorite novels to their Everyman's respectful editions.


I agree. I currently have seven sitting on my book shelf, and they look beaaaautiful.

The last books I bought were;
Five Plays - Chekhov
The Best Stories of Dostoevsky

----------


## Nirome

The other day, I hit the jackpot, so to speak, at a library book sale. For .50 cents each I bought the following books: The Tres Riches Heures of Jean, Duke of Berry, Pliny the Elder Historical Naturalis, A Medieval Miscellany, and William Blake Selected Engravings (All of which are color reproductions of medieval text and artwork-- with the exception of the Blake book). 

Needless to say, I was pleased with my $2.00 purchase and actually felt somewhat guilty later, as though I had shoplifted the items!

----------


## BunnySummers

_Ptolemy's Gate_ -- Jonathan Stroud

----------


## Stieg

Just ordered _Nam-A-Rama_ by Phillip Jennings along with some DVDs. I had picked up this book various times at the local Borders. But was uncertain if the author was simply just aping Vonnegut, Heller, Burgess, etc. 

However, he is receiving plenty of rave and looks to be a good buy. Depending how much I appreciate this book will determine if I purchase the semi-sequel _Goodbye Mexico_ Jennings recently released. Both stories are interesting and hopefully quite hilarious.

www.phillipedwardjennings.com

----------


## andave_ya

The entire Little House series by Laura Ingalls Wilder

----------


## malwethien

A Supposedly Funny Thing I'll Never Do Again - David Foster Wallace

----------


## Amanda29

Cages of Glass, Flowers of Time. I read it once years ago, and I simply have to read it again.

"To thine own self be true" Shakespeare

----------


## Nossa

I think that the last book I bought was Candide by Voltaire...and another book that had a collection of stories by Fyodor Dostoevsky.

----------


## manolia

> A Supposedly Funny Thing I'll Never Do Again - David Foster Wallace


(malwe you better stop buying books and start reading them  :FRlol:  of course that goes for me too  :Biggrin:  )

"The mystery of Edwin Drood" by Dickens

and "Shirley" by C Bronte

----------


## Moira

Pascal Bruckner - Qui de nous deux inventera l'autre

----------


## James Wallace

The book I bought most recently was "Cheapest Nights" by Yusuf Idris, in Arabic; I bought a little more than a week ago.

It is the first collection of short stories to be published for this great Egyptian author in 1955.
It was translated into English in 1978 by Peter Owen.

It is a collection of 21 short stories expressing many views of the common Egyptian citizens along with deep symbolic representation of moral and political topics; characters that show Idris's genius that was nominated for the Nobel Prize of Literature in 1988, the same year when another Egyptian prominent author, Naguib Mahfouz, won the prize.

----------


## Nossa

> The book I bought most recently was "Cheapest Nights" by Yusuf Idris, in Arabic; I bought a little more than a week ago.
> 
> It is the first collection of short stories to be published for this great Egyptian author in 1955.
> It was translated into English in 1978 by Peter Owen.
> 
> It is a collection of 21 short stories expressing many views of the common Egyptian citizens along with deep symbolic representation of moral and political topics; characters that show Idris's genius that was nominated for the Nobel Prize of Literature in 1988, the same year when another Egyptian prominent author, Naguib Mahfouz, won the prize.


I love Yusuf Idris..can you write the book's name in arabic...I might have it in my library :Biggrin:  If not, I'll buy it..lol

----------


## daedalus

The One Percent Doctrine

----------


## malwethien

> (malwe you better stop buying books and start reading them  of course that goes for me too  )
> 
> "The mystery of Edwin Drood" by Dickens
> 
> and "Shirley" by C Bronte


I know! I can't help it...it's like some kind of disease that I don't want to be cured from  :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

I've just got

Stardust by <3 Neil Gaiman *sights*
Dhampir, thief of Lives and sister of the dead by J.C. Hendee and Wife
and some others! Hurrayyy!

----------


## Stieg

Padded my collection alittle more...

_The Tenant_ by Roland Topor

_Maldoror and the Complete Works of Comte de Lautreamont_

_I, Zombie_ by Curt Selby

----------


## Dark Star

My last two purchases consisted of _The Bhagavad Gita -- As It Is_ translated by A. C. Prabhupada and an NIV Bible.

----------


## Stieg

Moderators,

I request this thread to be changed to a sticky, many DVD and movie forums usually feature these types of stickies. And, why not a literary here at LitNet?

thank you!  :Biggrin:

----------


## poofyhead15

The American by Henry James. Got it for a buck in the used section of my local library.

----------


## Niamh

the driving theory test book. I had to go out and buy the new one. Yikes! the original one was dead easy! This new improved one is rotten!

----------


## NickAdams

The Giving Tree- Shel Silverstein (This was my favorite book as a child.)
The Victim- Saul Bellow

----------


## Dickens59

Abinger Harvest by E. M. Forster. A collection of articles, essays and poems by one of my favorite authors.

----------


## Stieg

_The Third Policeman_ by Flann O'Brien

_The Pugilist At Rest_ by Thom Jones

_Dying To Live_ by Kim Paffenroth

----------


## Stieg

WoooHooo! I just bought two brand new hardcovers from Amazon Marketplace from debut writers combined for a mere $18.00 shipping included.

_Rabid_ by T K Kenyon

_Drive Like Hell_ by Dallas Hudgens this one only cost me .01 plus $3.99 shipping.

I suspect these could be Bookclub editions but there is still a few new/like new Hudgens hcs selling for a .01. Anyway, thought some would be interested.

----------


## andave_ya

1. City of God, by St. Augustine
2. Dr. Faustus, by Christopher Marlowe  :Brow:  I've been wanting this one.
3. The Picture of Dorian Grey and Other Writings, by Oscar Wilde
4. Selected Poems of Byron, Keats, and Shelley
5. The Remembrance of Things Past vol. II by Marcel Proust

----------


## James Wallace

> I love Yusuf Idris..can you write the book's name in arabic...I might have it in my library If not, I'll buy it..lol


Well, Nossa, the book's name in Arabic is "أرخص ليالي" meaning "Cheapest Nights".
In case that you live in Cairo and want to buy it, the publisher is Misr Bookshop "مكتبة مصر" the site of which is the following:
3 Kamel Sedky street (Al-Faggala street) near Ramsis square in Cairo.

The same bookshop published much of Yusuf Idris's and Naguib Mahfouz's works and some valuable books about novel writing.

Enjoy it!

----------


## Stieg

Yes, I've spent a small bundle of cash this past week so I probably won't be posting here again any time soon (rarely splurge like this). 

_Stranger Things Happen_ - Kelly Link

_Magic for Beginners_ - Kelly Link

_EarthCore_ - Scott Sigler

_Ancestor_ - Scott Sigler

----------


## Scharphedin2

Waiting around for a flight in the Oslo airport this past week, I bought two books (depressing how rarely I actually manage to go to a "real" bookstore these days).

First, I was looking through a rack of Modern Library Classics, and picked up a book called The Squatter and the Don by María Amparo Ruiz De Burton. I had never heard of the author or the book before, but reading the blurp and skimming a few pages, I was intrigued by this romance written and set at the time of the annexation of California. I bought the book, and it is now in pile of reading for the summer. Has anyone read this book?

Secondly, on my way out of the store, I nearly had a heart attack, when my eyes fell on a beautiful hardcover edition of a book entitled Divisadero... I thought my weak eyes were playing tricks on me, as the author's name looked like Michael Ondaatje, but as I picked up the book with trembling hands, I realised that my eyes had not failed me. A new book by Ondaatje! Reader's heaven! I had no idea that he had written a new novel. His other books have been nothing short of fantastic, so this one is sitting in my briefcase, and I will begin the reading tomorrow on the train.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> 1. City of God, by St. Augustine
> 2. Dr. Faustus, by Christopher Marlowe  I've been wanting this one.
> 3. The Picture of Dorian Grey and Other Writings, by Oscar Wilde
> 4. Selected Poems of Byron, Keats, and Shelley
> 5. The Remembrance of Things Past vol. II by Marcel Proust


Yay for Wilde and Byron!!!

----------


## bouquin

_The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ - Anne Bronte
_The Stranger_ - Albert Camus
_Death Comes for the Archbishop_ - Willa Cather
_Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha_ - Roddy Doyle
_Billy Bathgate_ - E.L. Doctorow
_Herzog_ - Saul Bellow
(I bought them all second hand)

----------


## malwethien

1. The Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon

2. In Cold Blood - Truman Capote

(bought them last Saturday)

----------


## aeroport

_Hard Times_ and _Middlemarch_.

----------


## Pensive

> _Hard Times_


Read it! It's really good.  :Smile:

----------


## Nossa

> Well, Nossa, the book's name in Arabic is "أرخص ليالي" meaning "Cheapest Nights".
> In case that you live in Cairo and want to buy it, the publisher is Misr Bookshop "مكتبة مصر" the site of which is the following:
> 3 Kamel Sedky street (Al-Faggala street) near Ramsis square in Cairo.
> 
> The same bookshop published much of Yusuf Idris's and Naguib Mahfouz's works and some valuable books about novel writing.
> 
> Enjoy it!


Thank you  :Biggrin:  
I'll sure check this bookshop soon  :Biggrin:

----------


## aabbcc

I bought a nice pile of books last week when I was in Rome; the last one amongst them was _Se questo &#232; un uomo_ (P. Levi).

----------


## emmsi_*tobyrox*

White Teeth by Zadie Smith and The Picture of Dorian Grey by Oscar Wilde :-) :Smile:

----------


## Argyroneta

'One Day In The Life Of Ivan Denisovich' by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn

----------


## Orpheus

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams

Enders Game - Orson Scott Card

----------


## aeroport

> Read it! It's really good.


I look forward to it!




> White Teeth by Zadie Smith and The Picture of Dorian Grey by Oscar Wilde :-)


_White Teeth_ is pretty funny. Enjoy.

----------


## aeroport

Sorry for the double post, but today I've succumbed again...
_The Ancestor's Tale_ - Dr. Richard Dawkins

----------


## Matilda

Ursula, Under by Ingrid Hill
Had never heard of it when I bought it, but it was quite good actually.

----------


## hastalavictoria

War and Peace
Things Fall Apart
Invisible Man

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

1984-George Orwell
Too Much Too Late-Marc Spitz

----------


## Dark Star

Pulled in some stuff from a used book store and a Barnes & Noble today:

Yasunari Kawabata -- _Beauty and Sadness_, _Snow Mountain_
Yukio Mishima -- _Sun and Steel_
Natsume Soseki -- _Kokoro_

----------


## grace86

Tomorrow Barnes and Noble is having a book fair for my local library. 15-25% of puchases will be donated to my library, provided you have a voucher. So I am debating about what I want to buy.

Other than that, the last book I bought was my class catalog for university!

----------


## jon1jt

Maggie Cassidy by Jack Kerouac

----------


## Il Penseroso

I think mine was the Canterburry Tales, with original middle english for six bucks at B and N.

----------


## Dark Star

> Sorry for the double post, but today I've succumbed again...
> _The Ancestor's Tale_ - Dr. Richard Dawkins


Good job! I've heard great things about that book.  :Smile:

----------


## mtpspur

Last Thursday I bought two books:

Old Soldiers by David Weber which is a continuation of Keith Laumer's Bolos series about future war where tanks have artificial intelligence that is so advanced they can fight a war by themselves.

Mr. Monk and the Two Assistants by Lee Goldberg, the fourth novel based on the TV series. Now while this is a good thing the irritating thing is that unlike the three previous novels that debuted paperback this one was done in HARDCOVER which of course annoys the daylights out of me when placed next to the others on the bookcase. Even worse, Tina from News Outlet four stores down from the Bookery says it's selling so they'll probably do more that way. Sigh a year for the paperback and a donated hardcover to son Jim who surprised me by being a Monk fan (he's not a Columbo fan).

----------


## EmilySian

hmm the last book I bought was tess of the the d'urbervilles, and ive just finished reading it! Very good book!

----------


## Stieg

_Blood County_ by Curt Selby (loved _I, Zombie_ 4.5/5, Selby is the pseudonym of Sci-Fi writer Doris Piserchia)

_Teenage Monsters_ by Mike Sharlow

_Demon Theory_ by Stephen Graham Jones

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Notes from the Underground-Dostoevsky

----------


## Dark Star

Which translator(s)? Assuming it wasn't the original.

----------


## Quark

> Notes from the Underground-Dostoevsky


I did the same thing, but I got the MLC version with five other short stories thrown in. I wanted to read some of Dostoevsky's shorter stories. With how much attention books like _Crime and Punishment_ and _The Brothers Karamazov_ get, sometimes people forget that he Dostoevsky wrote in anything besides the novel form. I was particularly interested in "The Dream of The Ridiculous Man" which is supposed to be pretty intelligent. Maybe I'll start a thread on it.

I also bought _The Charterhouse of Parma_ by Stendhal: That's how confident I am it will get picked for the Bastille Day reading.

----------


## Dark Star

I found _The Dream of the Ridiculous Man_ to be pretty much..well....a standard anti-atheism polemic of the sort that Dostoevsky is known for. _St. Petersburg Nights_ and _The Meek One_ were brilliant, however.

----------


## Lag866

Essays and Poems by Ralph Waldo Emerson, Catch-22 by Heller, and Uglies by Westerfield

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> I did the same thing, but I got the MLC version with five other short stories thrown in. I wanted to read some of Dostoevsky's shorter stories. With how much attention books like _Crime and Punishment_ and _The Brothers Karamazov_ get, sometimes people forget that he Dostoevsky wrote in anything besides the novel form. I was particularly interested in "The Dream of The Ridiculous Man" which is supposed to be pretty intelligent. Maybe I'll start a thread on it.
> 
> I also bought _The Charterhouse of Parma_ by Stendhal: That's how confident I am it will get picked for the Bastille Day reading.


I really liked the cover of the book. Plus it was printed on recycled paper... :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:  Save the Earth!!! I'm being really bad and buying books left and right with my very limited money limit! 

_A Thousand Splendid Suns_-Khaled Hosseini

and
this is going to sound weird, but it is an actual book and my friend recommended it to me... :Blush:  

_Porno_-Irvine Welsh

----------


## malwethien

hmmm I didn't buy it...but my friend sent me 2 books which I got today...

1. A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess

2. Istanbul - Orhan Pamuk

----------


## RobinHood3000

_The Action Heroine's Handbook_, for my girlfriend, from Barnes & Noble.

----------


## Orual

I bought _Harrius Potter et Philosophi Lapis_

----------


## Annamariah

Well, I didn't actually BUY anything, but I did visit recycling center and found 5 books that were given away for free... :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man. Joyce. Haven't started it yet.

----------


## Dark Star

> Well, I didn't actually BUY anything, but I did visit recycling center and found 5 books that were given away for free...


And those were...?  :Tongue:

----------


## aeroport

> Good job! I've heard great things about that book.


I'm liking it; Dawkins is always a lot of fun to read, and the way he lays it out like the _Canterbury Tales_ is pretty amusing.

Oh yes, yesterday I bought Edith Wharton's _Novellas and Other Writings_, which looks like a lot of fun.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

My father reads Dawkins. I don't know much about him or his work, but for some reason after reading his books, my dad seems to think he can lecture me about religion and philosphy.

----------


## MaryLupin

> My father reads Dawkins. I don't know much about him or his work, but for some reason after reading his books, my dad seems to think he can lecture me about religion and philosphy.



I have an idea...why don't you read Dawkins and then lecture him back. Get some debating practice, not to mention maybe teach your dad what it feels like to be lectured to.

The last three books I bought were:
1. Cosmos and Psyche by Richard Tarnas
2. A Journey into the Deaf-World by Lane, Hoffmeister and Bahan
3. HalfLife by Meghan O'Rourke

----------


## toni

It has been ages since the last time I bought a book, but it was Elizabeth Barett Browning's "Sonnets from the Portuguese and other Poems", which I found extremely delightful. And I bought it for only a bit more than a dollar!

----------


## Domer121

The Flying Inn~ G.K Chesterton and C.S Lewis and the Catholic Church~~ Joseph Pearce

----------


## aeroport

> My father reads Dawkins. I don't know much about him or his work, but for some reason after reading his books, my dad seems to think he can lecture me about religion and philosphy.


That's kind of funny. I'm curious about what he would say, in light of Dr. D., but I'm with MaryLupin; fight the power!

----------


## Annamariah

> And those were...?


- Perfume - The Story of a Murderer by Patrick Süskind
- Desirée by Annemarie Selinko
- Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier
- The Rainbow and the Rose by Nevil Shute
- Moonraker's Bride by Madeleine Brent

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> That's kind of funny. I'm curious about what he would say, in light of Dr. D., but I'm with MaryLupin; fight the power!


I was raised catholic, and my mother is very catholic, and so he insists on being rude and ignorant and tryng to disprove the whole Catholic belief system. He can believe whatever he wants, but it's really unnessessary (wow I can't spell) for him to try to shove his view down our throats. He especially loves the whole creation vs. evolution. He quotes what Dawkins says about Darwin. I told him to actaully read Darwin, as I have, and then we'd talk. 

The worst part is: he never actaully bothers to ask what I believe. My views have long since strayed form traditional catholic beliefs but he's so busy trying to prove me wrong, that he's no longer aware that I don't care. I just bugs me that he does it to my mom.

----------


## icecappuccino

I just recently purchased War & Peace by Leo Tolstoy.

----------


## tinustijger

> I bought _Harrius Potter et Philosophi Lapis_


Why'd you do that? Kinda weird to read something in latin that has its origin in english, I assume you do speak english?

----------


## Annamariah

> Why'd you do that? Kinda weird to read something in latin that has its origin in english, I assume you do speak english?


Why not? I think it can be a) for studying Latin or b) just for fun. I've read Harry Potter -books in Swedish, even though my mother tongue is Finnish and the original Harry Potter language is English. (Of course I've read them in English and Finnish, too) 

My reasons were a) to learn Swedish better and b) to see how different translations vary from each other and the original text, and that was just for fun  :Smile:

----------


## Dark Star

> I was raised catholic, and my mother is very catholic, and so he insists on being rude and ignorant and tryng to disprove the whole Catholic belief system. He can believe whatever he wants, but it's really unnessessary (wow I can't spell) for him to try to shove his view down our throats. He especially loves the whole creation vs. evolution. He quotes what Dawkins says about Darwin. I told him to actaully read Darwin, as I have, and then we'd talk. 
> 
> The worst part is: he never actaully bothers to ask what I believe. My views have long since strayed form traditional catholic beliefs but he's so busy trying to prove me wrong, that he's no longer aware that I don't care. I just bugs me that he does it to my mom.


Maybe it would help if you pointed out to him that the Catholic church has accepted evolution.

----------


## Scharphedin2

I guess I am not following the book market as closely as probably I should. In any event, I was browsing the new novels in the English language section of a book store in Malm&#246; today, and all of sudden a new book by Don DeLillo was staring me in the face! The title is _Falling Man_, and, being a fan of DeLillo's past novels, I immediately bought it, and just placed it firmly at the top of my "to read" pile.

----------


## MaryLupin

> My views have long since strayed form traditional catholic beliefs but he's so busy trying to prove me wrong, that he's no longer aware that I don't care. I just bugs me that he does it to my mom.


You know I had a rather brutal father. He was an emotional bully and my mother tolerated it. But what is true is that they were in the weird-relationship together. They both caused the pain we all suffered, and until I learnt to speak calmly to both my mother and father (I studied books to give me the poise, words and arguments), and only speak when I could clearly and succinctly say what I experienced as a true and accurate rendition of the world, I learnt to simply watch them fall around each other getting some kind of weird satisfaction from all the pain they both produced. Once I achieved some distance and a calm voice, what I discovered is that both my mother and father were delightfully silly human beings. And then, there was no more pain. In between those two states I became one heck of well read woman.

----------


## Dori

The last book I bought was Quo Vadis by Henryk Sieniewicz. Apparently it's a very good historical fiction, but I haven't been able to read it yet.

----------


## insomnia lodge

confederacy of dunces. good stuff. think i'm getting _murphy_, by beckett, today.

----------


## higley

Oh I don't remember.  :Wink:  I try not to buy books anymore (can't afford  :Frown: ) and so rely on the library or Bookmooch.com for my literary needs. The last book I actually bought was in May, The Good Guy by Dean Koontz. It was worth it!

----------


## Silvia

Animal Farm by George Orwell
Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë
I bought these books yesterday...

----------


## Bakiryu

I just got: Avalon High by Meg Cabot
The Misadventures of Benjamin Bartholomew Piff: volume 2 by Jason Lethcoe
Naruto: Volumes 1 and 11 by Masashi Kishimoto
Prom Dates from Hell by Rosemary Clement-Moore 
Ptolemy's Gate by Jonathan Stroud (3rd in the Bartimaeus trilogy)
and Maximum Ride: Saving the World and other extreme sports (3 in the maximun ride series) by James Patterson.

----------


## Dori

I just bought a bunch of books:

Crime and Punishment - Dostoevsky
Notes from Underground, The Double, and Other Stories - Dostoevsky
The House of the Dead and Poor Folk - Dostoevsky
Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
Fathers and Sons - Ivan Turgenev
Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
Essential Thinkers: Descartes (Discourse on Method, Meditations on the First Philosophy, The Principles of Philosophy) - Descartes
The Hunchback of Notre Dame - Victor Hugo
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Oscar Wilde: Collected Works (The Picture of Dorian Gray, The Canterville Ghost, The Importance of Being Earnest, An Ideal Husband, The Ballod of Reading Gaol, De Profundis, and more)

All for $50!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> I just got: Avalon High by Meg Cabot
> The Misadventures of Benjamin Bartholomew Piff: volume 2 by Jason Lethcoe
> Naruto: Volumes 1 and 11 by Masashi Kishimoto
> Prom Dates from Hell by Rosemary Clement-Moore 
> Ptolemy's Gate by Jonathan Stroud (3rd in the Bartimaeus trilogy)
> and Maximum Ride: Saving the World and other extreme sports (3 in the maximun ride series) by James Patterson.


Prom Dates from Hell is good!!

----------


## Bakiryu

Oh, *cocks eyebrow* really? I haven't begun to read it yet. Perhaps i should begin now, when i finish with <3 Naruto <3

----------


## Idril

_The Painted Bird_ by Jerzy Kosinski
_Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami 
_The Charterhouse of Parma_ by Stendhal 
_Spring Torrents_ by Turgenev...this is my second attempt at buying this one, the first one got 'lost in the mail'.
_A Life Under Russian Serfdom: The Memoirs of Savva Dmitrievich Purlevskii, 1800_ by Boris B. Gorshkov and Savva Dmitrievich Purlevskii 
And for a little fun, I got _Scandinavian Humor and Other Myths_ by John Louis Anderson. It's all about growing up Scandinavian and lutheran in the northern plains, it focuses mostly on Minnesota but the Dakotas get a mention or two, and it's hilariously funny...although probably only to those that have shared that experience.

----------


## formality hater

Peril at the end house-Agatha Christie

----------


## Pensive

> Peril at the end house-Agatha Christie


Oh I loved it! Could never guess the culprit till the end. It was the last person I could ever have thought of!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dumwitliteratur

"Complete Tales and Poems of Edgar Allan Poe" was the last book that I remember buying but I haven't bought any new books in a long time. I just borrow my sister's or check some out from the library.

----------


## Elinor Dashwood

Pride and Prejudice as my old copy was falling apart!!

----------


## Stieg

_The Wolfen_ by Whitley Strieber
_The Wild_ by Whitley Strieber

at the local library for a 50 cents apiece, geez, people dont know what treasures they cast away.

----------


## Stieg

Just ordered:

_The Fall of Never_ by Ronald Damien Malfi

_Dark Woods_ by Jay Kumar

----------


## tudwell

Bought _Infinite Jest_ today (only ten bucks!) even though I'm still reading the copy from the library.  :Smile:

----------


## Set of Keys

Tis a dry day for discussion. 'All of the Days and Nights', William Maxwell.

----------


## manolia

"Nicholas Nickleby" by Charles Dickens
"Tender is the night" Scott Fitzgerald
"Hunchback of Notre Demme" By Hugo
"Hellraiser" by Clive Barker

----------


## Idril

_The Kellys and the O'Kellys: Or Landlords and Tenants_ by Anthony Trollope

----------


## hedbanger

Oh man, I haven't bought a book in sooooo long.

I think I bought a Saddle Club book in 6th grade from a garage sale. I expect my literature to be given to [email protected]!!

----------


## Dickens59

_A History of the End of the World_ by Jonathan Kirsch. It's about the book of Revelation and how it has been used throughout the centuries. Quite interesting.

----------


## mtpspur

Talbot Mundy's Jimgrim and Allah's Peace which I've waited over 40 years to be reprinted to read the debut of Mundy's character James Schulyer Grim which was one of his longer series characters.

----------


## Bakiryu

The creepiest thing just happened to me: I wanted this book i saw on the Oprah Book Club: Middlesex for weeks. But i didn't know where to find it. I didn't tell anybody about it but today my mother with ESP-like knowledge bought it at her work (walmarts!) for me! and she didn't even know i would like it since it's written in english and she doesn't understand it  :Smile:

----------


## malwethien

Atlas Shrugged (Ayn Rand)
Siddhartha (Herman Hesse)

----------


## motherhubbard

Selected Poetry, Wordsworth
and
The Odyssey, Homer

lovely old hardback books in perfict condition at a yard sale for only 1 dollar each!

----------


## manolia

"On the road" by Kerouac

----------


## chaplin

The Master and Margarita, Bulgakov

----------


## malwethien

Lovely Bones - Alice Sebold

----------


## Janine

> Lovely Bones - Alice Sebold


*malwethien,* how was your trip? I had to pop in to say hi and also to see what book you were listing currently. Sounds like something you would like.  :FRlol:  I like your quote and in white - nice formating. I miss hearing from you. Hope you had fun on that tiny Pacific island! :Smile:  J

----------


## Annamariah

- Ghost Fox by James Houston
- A Town Like Alice by Nevil Shute
- The Blue Castle by L. M. Montgomery

I got those three books yesterday and only paid 3,20 euros for them  :Smile:

----------


## CdnReader

The Immaculate Conception, by Gaetan Soucy
Arthur & George, by Julian Barnes
The Lathe of Heaven, by Ursula K. Leguin
The Magic Mountain, by Thomas Mann
Brighton Rock, by Graham Greene

All bought used through amazon.co.uk.  :Smile:

----------


## Tasartir

No Country for Old Men - Cormac McCarthy
The Spider's House - Paul Bowles
Quiet Days in Clichy - Henry Miller

----------


## Captain Pike

Faithful are the Wounds -- Mae Sarton

----------


## Debrasue

'The Lost Adventures of Sherlock Holmes' by Ken Greenwald....
based on the radio plays of Dennis Green & Anthony Boucher

----------


## ampoule

Nine Horses by Billy Collins.

The Official Scrabble Players Dictionary, Fourth Edition

----------


## Scharphedin2

_Collected Short Stories_ of Pushkin (Everyman's Library Edition)
_Demons_ by Dostoevsky (Everyman's Library Edition)
_Collected Short Stories_ of W. Somerset Maugham (Everyman's Library Edition)
_Troubled Sleep_ by Sartre (Vintage edition -- been looking forever for the third and final book in his Roads to Freedom series in this particular edition to have the full set)
_After Dark_ by Haruki Murakami
_Falling Man_ by Don DeLillo
_Auggie Wren's Christmas Story_ by Paul Auster (this is a small hardbound/illustrated edition of the story that Harvey Keitel tells William Hurt at the end of the film Smoke -- it is little more than a short story, but this book edition is a small object of beauty, so I could not resist)

Finally, I found that my edition of Oscar Wilde's collected works contains everything he wrote, except for the short stories, so I ordered a nice hardbound edition of the short stories (and other writings) from Amazon. When the book arrived, it turned out to be big as a millstone. Literally, it weighs 3 or 4 pounds, and the format is enormous. It also contains reproductions of the original illustrations and the pages have gilded edges -- another beautiful book, but one that I am actually not sure how I will physically go about reading.

----------


## Stieg

Four "lost" horror classics and one "lost" thriller classic.

_The Book of Skulls_ by Robert Silverberg
_Bereavements_ by Richard Lortz
_Children of Dracula_ by Richard Lortz
_Lovers Living, Lovers Dead_ by Richard Lortz
_The Valdepenas_ by Richard Lortz

----------


## Domer121

Pride and Prejudice~~~Jane Austen....Colin Firth edition :Smile:

----------


## Domer121

> Nine Horses by Billy Collins.
> 
> The Official Scrabble Players Dictionary, Fourth Edition


Am a HUGE fan of scrabble....was thinking about buying that just a few hours ago... :Idea:

----------


## grace86

I was just given The Color Purple. My coworker gave it to me after reading it and said it was pretty good (coming from a guy who doesn't like to read).

Another one in the pile to be read!  :Wink:

----------


## Dickens59

American Bloomsbury by Susan Cheever.

----------


## vheissu

The one I'm reading now, Harold Pinter's _Voices_....though I've regretted that I bought in greek.

----------


## malwethien

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J.K. Rowling

----------


## Shalot

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - JK Rowlling

----------


## Orpheus

Harry Potter and the Deatly Hallows

----------


## aeroport

I hate to sound like I'm just going with the crowd here, but:
_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ - J.K. Rowling
Additionally:
_The Salmon of Doubt_ - Douglas Adams
_The Lynne Truss Treasury_ - Lynne Truss
_Prelude to Foundation_ - Isaac Asimov
_Less Than Zero_ - Bret Easton Ellis
_The Sun Also Rises_ - Hemingway ($4.00 at Borders!)

----------


## manolia

Jorge Luis Borges, "Ficciones"

----------


## Annabel Lee

In one purchase I bought The Complete Works Of Jane Austen, The Picture of Dorian Grey _with other plays by Wilde_, and The Importance Of Being Earnest _with other plays by Wilde_.

----------


## Stieg

The second selection from my Library of America bookclub www.loa.org 

_Philip Roth: Novels & Stories 1959-1962_

and chosen to keep it.

----------


## Riesa

Journal of a Solitude ~ May Sarton

----------


## Il Penseroso

Life of Pi - Yann Martel 
Fear and Trembling with Sickness Unto Death - Soren Kirkegaard
and American Models, a collection of modern short stories

all for two bucks apiece at the local Rescue Mission

----------


## byquist

Ibsen's Women by Joan Templeton and
Ibsen by Michael Meyer (very long)

These oughtta last a few years of reading pleasure, with some torture thrown in for good measure.

----------


## patches0400

The last book I bought was; Water for Elephants. It`s hard to put down.

----------


## Moira

Salman Rushdie - Shalimar the Clown.

----------


## Dickens59

The Well of Loneliness by Radclyffe Hall.

----------


## LoveToFreeRead

East of Eden - John Steinbeck

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Salvador Dali by Gilles Neret

----------


## Alexei

*"To the lighthouse"* by Virginia Woolf
and
*"Fury"*by Salman Rushdie

----------


## Pensive

> East of Eden - John Steinbeck


East of Eden? A wonderful book with a pretty descriptive style and an extremely interesting story with very complex and fascinating characters!

----------


## Bii

Just bought "The Kangaroo Notebook" by Kobo Abe. Abe was recommended in another thread so I've very much looking forward to reading it.

----------


## Idril

_Magic Mountain_ by Thomas Mann
_Independent People_ by Haldor Laxness

----------


## papayahed

American Gods - Neil Gaiman

----------


## Idril

> American Gods - Neil Gaiman


Oh! You have to let me know what you think it. I'm a big Gaiman fan and always get a twinge of excitement when I hear of someone reading his work.  :Blush:

----------


## Stieg

_The Red Right Hand_ by Joel Townsley Rogers

_The Literary Six_ by Vince A Liaguno

_La-Bas_ by J K Huysmans _Translated by Brendan King_

----------


## papayahed

> Oh! You have to let me know what you think it. I'm a big Gaiman fan and always get a twinge of excitement when I hear of someone reading his work.


Will do.

----------


## Annamariah

I bought and read Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Now my Potter-collection is almost complete, I'll just have to wait till March and then the Finnish translation will come out and I'll have 14 Harry Potter -books in my bookshelf <3 (Plus of course Quidditch Through Ages and Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them)

----------


## Domer121

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban~ J.K Rowling.....I have waited until now to read them! 
pills11.com  :Wink: )

----------


## Seant018

# 1 of: Fathers and Sons (Penguin Classics)
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
# 1 of: The Confusions of Young T&#246;rless (Penguin Twentieth-Century Classics)
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
# 1 of: Cosmicomics
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
# 1 of: Snow
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
# 1 of: Invisible Cities (A Harvest/Hbj Book)
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
# 1 of: Mao: The Unknown Story
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
# 1 of: Sputnik Sweetheart by Murakami, Haruki
Sold by: dvdlegacy

Not from Amazon
Blaze - Stephen King
Dylan's Vision of Sin - Cristopher Ricks
Chronicles - Bob Dylan
After Dark - Haruki Murakami and Jay Rubin
The Immortal Game - David Shenk

Some are school books, some are books for my enjoyment.

----------


## Dori

> # 1 of: Fathers and Sons (Penguin Classics)
> Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC


Very good book. Enjoy it!

I haven't purchased a book for a while, but my grandma bought me *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows*.

----------


## Seant018

Thanks, I bought it for an upper level English class and didn't know what to expect, I am happy to hear it is a good book  :Smile:

----------


## Whifflingpin

"Pirates of the West Country" E.T Fox

Well researched and racily written account of some West of England pirates.

(Declaration of interest: I am not the author, but do know him quite well)

----------


## satyrane

Toward an Anthropology of Women, ed. by Rayna R. Reiter; bought it online but thanks to near incessant postal strikes I am yet to receive it. I ordered it for Gayle Rubin's 'Traffic in Women', which I've had for years in a critical anthology, but one can hardly refer to one of those in an academic work.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Just got back from Barnes and Noble :Smile:  

#1- Why I Write-George Orwell-at the moment I've just revived my addiction of Orwell while in Mexico. I re-read 1984, Animal Farm and read Burmese Days. I've never seen this one in any of the bookstores I've been to and it just called out to me.

#2-Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: And proud of it. :Smile:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> (Plus of course Quidditch Through Ages and Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them)


I had no idea that there were books like those?! Wow...

----------


## Annamariah

> I had no idea that there were books like those?! Wow...


Oh yes! Rowling wrote those some years ago and all the profits go to comic relief  :Smile:  I have them both in English but only Quidditch Through the Ages in Finnish, because someone wanted to read my copy of Magical Beasts and Where to Find Them and I never got it back. I can't buy a new one, because they haven't re-printed it in Finnish  :Bawling:

----------


## Dark Star

That would be...

Fagles translation of _The Odyssey_ on audiobook and _Biology; 7th edition_ by Campbell, et. al.

----------


## Dickens59

The English Novel: An Introduction by Terry Eagleton

----------


## Stieg

> That would be...
> 
> Fagles translation of _The Odyssey_ on audiobook


Oh, nobody does Homer in English better than Fagles!  :Biggrin: 

He is my only choice!

----------


## aeroport

_On Becoming a Novelist_ - John Gardner
_Moby-Dick_, A Norton Critical Edition - Melville
_Billy Budd and Other Stories_ - Melville

----------


## Idril

_Those Who Seek_ by Daniil Granin

----------


## mtpspur

The Aquanauts by Daniel Bard was just delivered to me at work about 10 minutes ago. Paperback based on a TV series from 1960 I've been looking forthis on e-bay for almost two years with the attitude that all things come to those who wait--patiently. By-the-by no one has heard of this series and if it ever makes DVDs I shall be annoying the long suffering wife with a marathon viewing.

----------


## malwethien

Fodor's Amsterdam

----------


## Lily Adams

I bought an introductory book to philosophy. I LOVE it so far. Probably one of the best books ever.

----------


## aabbcc

Luigi Pirandello - _Uno, nessuno e centomila_
Adorable, unique, amazing  :Smile:  Pirandello is seriously becoming my drug.

----------


## Lyn

She
H. Rider Haggard.
dunno why, just thought of it as I was walking round the bookshop feeling a bit depressed and looking for an adventure.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

_I Just Want My Pants Back_ by David J. Rosen

I found three books I wanted...but I settled on this one because I saw it first... :Smile:  Lets see how it turns out!

----------


## Maida

Youth in Revolt, CD Payne. It was hilarious, and now I really want to go book shopping again.

----------


## Bakiryu

Jinx (is this book named after me?!), Honk If You hate me, and Hollywood Hills.

----------


## aeroport

_Waterland_ - Graham Swift
_Grendel_ - John Gardner
_October Light_ - John Gardner
complete stories (1884-1891) - Henry James

----------


## Dickens59

Village Voice Film Guide edited by Dennis Lim.
Adaptations: From Short Story to Big Screen edited by Stephanie Harrison.
Paradise Lost by John Milton

----------


## Madhuri

Grapes of Wrath -- for myself.

Kite Runner -- as a gift for someone.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Kite Runner -- as a gift for someone.


have you read this book Madhuri?

----------


## Madhuri

> have you read this book Madhuri?


Yes. I have a copy of the same book with me as well. I liked the story very much  :Nod:  .

----------


## manolia

"In cold blood", Truman Capote

----------


## Granny5

Walking the Trail (one man's journey along the Cherokee Trail of Tears 
by Jerry Ellis
Got it on sale...I thought it would be about him walking the Trail of Tears and he would write about what happened in 1838 where ever he was at any given timer....it's really about him needing a woman.

----------


## syiah

The Wanting Seed - Anthony Burgess
Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov
The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe

 :Blush:

----------


## Alexei

_"One"_ by Richard Bach
_"The Book of Laughter and Forgetting"_ by Milan Kundera

----------


## Bakiryu

Just got Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer and the last in the Vampire Edward Trilogy! (I think)

Got the book Uglies (soon getting Pretties)
Menoch the Devil by A. Rice

and A Princess Academy (PAY NO ATTENTION TO THIS: I'm A CYNIC WHO LOVES FAERIE TALES  :Blush: )

----------


## Idril

_Three Novels: Molloy, Malone Dies and The Unnamable_ by Samuel Beckett
_Death and the Penguin_ by Andrey Kurkov
_Envy_ by Yuri Olesha

----------


## aeroport

_Melville; His World and His Work_ - Andrew Delbanco
_Reading Like a Writer_ - Francine Prose
Just ordered _Lifting Shadows_ - the Dream Theater biography! Pretty excited; viciously expensive, though...

----------


## Nossa

> Kite Runner -- as a gift for someone.


Now that's a GREAT book to give someone...It's on the top of my favorite books of all time!!!

As for me, the last books I bought were yesterday, I went to a used bookshop, and bought both The Iliad and The Odyssey, and a hardcovered edition of Khalil Gibran's The Prophet. I also, finally, got my hands on a rare used edition of Midnight's Children, by Salman Rushdie.

----------


## Dickens59

Moll Flanders by Daniel Defoe

----------


## Lambert

William H. Gass -- *The Tunnel*
Samuel Beckett -- *Trilogy* (_Molloy, Malone Dies, The Unnamable_)
Donald Bartheleme -- *Sixty Stories*
William Faulkner -- *Collected Stories*
T.C. Boyle -- *Collected Stories*

----------


## Idril

_Under The Glacier_ by Halld&#243;r Laxness

----------


## Niamh

Perfume by Patrick Suskind

----------


## andave_ya

1. Daddy-Long-Legs by Jean Webster
2. Divine Comedy 1 and 2 by Dante
3. Faust Part One by Goethe
4. Second Penguin Book of English Short Stories.

----------


## aeroport

Before someone remarks on my being obsessed or something, I would like to mention that I am planning to take an independent study sometime next summer or next year of Henry James. Thus, catching up with the following:
_The Turn of the Screw and the Aspern Papers_
_The Wings of the Dove
The Portrait of a Lady
The American_
And I have just ordered the following:
_The Awkward Age
The Spoils of Poynton
The Europeans
The Bostonians
Italian Hours
What Maisie Knew
The Outcry
The Other House
The Tragic Muse
A Small Boy and Others
The Ivory Tower
The Princess Casamassima

Henry James at Work_ - Theodora Bosanquet
_The Cambridge Companion to Henry James_

----------


## Whifflingpin

Sacred Games - Vikram Chandra

----------


## Bakiryu

My mum just bought me "The Comglomeroid Cocktail Party" by Robert Silverg

----------


## Pensive

> I also, finally, got my hands on a rare used edition of Midnight's Children, by Salman Rushdie.


I have completed 3/4 of it, and so far I have liked it very much. I wish you do too and like to participate in its discussion which we are having in Forum Book Club this month.  :Tongue: 




> Kite Runner -- as a gift for someone.


What an interesting novel! I hope the one you gift it to likes it!

----------


## Idril

_Iceland's Bell_ ~ Halld&#243;r Laxness

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I received a package from B&N just the other day containing _Sala's Gift: My Mother's Holocaust Story_ and _Johnny Got His Gun_. I am looking forward to diving in to both when I get the time.

----------


## sbmarti2

For Whom the Bell Tolls by Hemingway, and the Dummies guide to Excel  :Yawnb:  

I have to mix work and pleasure I'm afraid  :Frown:

----------


## manolia

"Ethan Frome", Edith Wharton
and 
a book with obscure Lovecraft's tales

----------


## Silvia

"never let me go" Kazuo Ishiguro
"Fräulein Else" Arthur Schnitzler

----------


## Virgil

Rabbit Angstrom : The Four Novels : Rabbit, Run, Rabbit Redux, Rabbit Is Rich, Rabbit at Rest (Everyman's Library) by John Updike (All four Rabbit novels in one book)
and
Albert Giraud's Pierrot Lunaire

----------


## higley

Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell, from Half Price Books.  :Smile:

----------


## andave_ya

> Before someone remarks on my being obsessed or something, I would like to mention that I am planning to take an independent study sometime next summer or next year of Henry James. Thus, catching up with the following:
> _The Turn of the Screw and the Aspern Papers_
> _The Wings of the Dove
> The Portrait of a Lady
> The American_
> And I have just ordered the following:
> _The Awkward Age
> The Spoils of Poynton
> The Europeans
> ...



That is cool! That is --so--cool! just a couple of books bought by a book lover. Man, if there were only more people like you! 

"When I have money I buy books, and if there is any left I buy food and clothing." 
--Erasmus

----------


## Madhuri

> What an interesting novel! I hope the one you gift it to likes it!


I hope that too  :Smile: 

The Dark Room ~ R.K. Narayan

----------


## manolia

"The tin drum", Guenter Grass

----------


## Dickens59

_If on a Winter's Night a Traveler_ by Italo Calvino

----------


## LadyWentworth

Behind the Lines (collection of letters) - Andrew Carroll
Banishing Verona - Margot Livesey
Misfortune - Wesley Stace

Bought them all at the Dollar Tree last night! 3 nice, hardcover books. I've been meaning to get Behind the Lines as I had the other two collections. What luck, huh?!

----------


## gothic

It's one of my most irritating habits(especially for my big sis!)to buy books whenever I get hold of some money.My mom never trusts her daughter in this very case and is therefore ever reluctant to hand me money for any purpose.okay now,the last book I bought huh?well,it was...as far as I can recall...'A volume of stories of Misir Ali' by Humayun Ahmed,currently the most renowned author of my country,Bangladesh.

----------


## Nick Rubashov

the new Harry Potter

----------


## aeroport

> That is cool! That is --so--cool! just a couple of books bought by a book lover. Man, if there were only more people like you! 
> 
> "When I have money I buy books, and if there is any left I buy food and clothing." 
> --Erasmus


Many thanks. I'm thinking the wisest thing is to _stop_ buying them now... I'm beginning a project of one chapter a night for the next year or so (perhaps ever after, if I like it) in order to acquaint myself with more of his works before the class, so I consider myself completely justified...  :Wink:

----------


## Demian

The Ticket That Exploded by Burroughs and Lolita by Nabakov...

----------


## WaxenWings89

How to Read and Why by Harold Bloom.

----------


## Domer121

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows~J.K Rowling..
I need to go to the bookstore.....

----------


## jon1jt

Leaves of Grass, First and "Death-Bed" Editions, 
--Barnes & Noble Classics

i have to thank virgil for his high praise of the first edition which inspired the purchase.

----------


## subterranean

_Turning Training into Learning: How to Design and Deliver Programs that Get Results_ by Sheila W. Furjanic and Laurie A. Trotman.

It's for my next job.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Leaves of Grass, First and "Death-Bed" Editions, 
> --Barnes & Noble Classics
> 
> i have to thank virgil for his high praise of the first edition which inspired the purchase.


Thanks Jon. I'm no expert on Whitman, but I think the first edition is the better. I don't think he edited well. When he just let it out he was at his best. In all fairness to him, he was really breaking ground with his form and didn't have any models to go by. I've grown to really respect Whitman as I read him more.

----------


## sbmarti2

I do book orders from chapters.ca, so:

The Last Day of a Condemned Man- Victor Hugo
Notes from the Underground- Fyodor Dostoevsky
The Gambler- Fyodor Doestoevsky
The Death of the Korosko- Arthur Conan Doyle
The Brothers Karamazov- Fyodor Dostoevsky

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

The Psycho Ex Game by Merrill Markoe and Andy Prieboy

I saw it when I was 13(5yrs ago) and I knew I had to have it...but I forgot about it...so wandering around looking for AP study prep guide, I saw it and bought it...instead of the study prep :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Stieg

_Father Raven and other tales_ by A E Coppard

----------


## Riesa

The Stranger ~ Albert Camus

whoooozzzzzeeee....pause. (trying to figure out exactly what makes someone so damned obstinate at times)  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> The Stranger ~ Albert Camus


One of my favorites; please do write a review once you finish reading (that is, if you have time).  :Smile:

----------


## NEDJ293

The Silmarillion -- J.R.R. Tolkien

----------


## JoanS

Ecce hommo by Nietzsche.. wouldnt be better ask, last book you have stolen?

----------


## Niamh

An evil cradling-Brian Keenan
Atonement- McEwen
Inferno-Dante
sabbaths theatre- Philip Roth
What Maisie Knew- Henry James
Voice of the gods- Trudi Canavan

----------


## grace86

On amazon.com I bought:

Marriage on the Rock - Jimmy Evans (Pastor is going to start pre-marriage counseling and that is his choice)

and

How to Win at College: Surprising Secrets for Success fromt he Country's Top Students - Cal Newport (I think I am getting all psyched out about starting school)

----------


## ~*Dark Faerie*~

Hmm I think it was 


_Becoming Jane Austen_ by Jon Spence

----------


## Anza

Eclipse, by Stephanie Meyer. AWESOME BOOK, AWESOME SERIES!!!!

----------


## Alexei

*"Women in love"* by D.H. Lawrence

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

La Vita Nuova- Dante

----------


## mcvv09

The Rainbow-Dh Lawrence

----------


## LadyWentworth

Until the End - Harold Coyle

The sequel to his Civil War novel Look Away.
I was SO happy to finally see it somewhere. I read the first book well over a year ago. I can finally see how he decided to finish the story.

----------


## stormy sky

Cinnamon Peeler-Micheal Ondaatje

----------


## Idril

_The Yellow Arrow_ by Viktor Pelevin
_Doctor Thorne_ by Anthony Trollope
_The Rat_ by Günter Grass
_Dog Years_ by Günter Grass

----------


## Riesa

The Schopenhauer Cure ~ Irvin D. Yalom  :Wave:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Moandor

Stardust by Neil Gaiman

----------


## Alexei

*"Rainbow"* by D.H. Lawrence
*"Faust"* by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

----------


## Takeahnase

I bought three books yesterday (well, unless you'd count textbooks too... but bah, they're no fun  :Sick: )- Hard Times by Charles Dickens, Shakespeare's Hamlet and War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy (God knows if I'll ever finish it, though...). 

Hamlet and Hard Times I needed for my English Lit. course, but since I decided to make good use of the 3 for 2 offer I thought I'd pick up W&P, too. It was a toss up between that and The Count of Monte Cristo, but I know I'll be loaning the latter from the library some time soon anyway if I don't have my own copy and it probably won't take me _too_ long to finish it. Whereas, with War and Peace... I'm not so confident I'll be finishing that one any time soon, so it might be more useful for me to keep my own copy at home, rather than perpetually having to take it out from the library until I can muster up the motivation to actually finish it.

I love buying books. Too bad I have neither the funds nor the room to make it a regular thing! Still, makes for a nice treat every now and again. And there's always those second hand shops which sometimes house a little gem or two.. though the ones around here seem to be fairly dissapointing (Mills & Boon-esque et al.) Shame.

----------


## Nossa

Northanger Abbey - Jane Austen
Just bought it this morning  :Biggrin:

----------


## Planet

JOHN
by Cynthia Lennon

----------


## Oniw17

Just bought the Gita.

----------


## Virgil

I just bought _Donald Hall: White Apples and the Taste of Stone, Selected Poems 1946-2006_.

----------


## capek

The most recent books I've bought are the Cambridge Texts version of Nietzche's On the Genealogy of Morality (listening to a couple of Robert Rodderick's lectures about the post-modern condition via TTC got me to wanting to read some Nietzche, and Genealogy was one of his books I'd never got around to reading back when I was reading that kind of stuff). And Taschen's Alchemy & Mysticismart book, which is a completely awesome collection of about 550 pages worth of medieval mystical art, which I found on sale at B&B for $10.

----------


## Janine

> *"Rainbow"* by D.H. Lawrence
> *"Faust"* by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


*Hi Alexei,* good for you! You bought another Lawrence book....great! I just love Lawrence's writing. Virgil knows all about "The Rainbow" - it was his favorite L book, but not sure now if it still is, since we all read and disgused "Women in Love". I read both and liked them both very much. I need to re-read now "The Rainbow", I think I would understand it better now. I usually read Lawrence's books at least twice. I am glad you enjoyed the last one, wasn't that "Women in Love" or was it "Sons and Lovers"? 
Several of us plan on reading "Sons and Lovers" in soon and disgusing it. I read something about your enthusiasm for Lawrence's style of writing in another thread. I have to recruit you for the Lawrence short story thread. Currrently we are on break and will start up in October on the story that we picked last month..."Odour of Chrysanthamums" - it is one of his most well known and acclaimed stories. Please join us if you have time... also in the "Sons and Lovers" discussion. I will let you know by email when we will start it.

----------


## Janine

> Northanger Abbey - Jane Austen
> Just bought it this morning


*Nossa,* hi - you will have to ask Malwethian all about "Northanger Abbey" - she loves that book and thinks it is hilarious. I also read it twice now. It is quite amusing! You will enjoy it.

----------


## Nossa

> *Nossa,* hi - you will have to ask Malwethian all about "Northanger Abbey" - she loves that book and thinks it is hilarious. I also read it twice now. It is quite amusing! You will enjoy it.


I LOVE Jane Austen  :Biggrin:  I'm sure I'll enjoy it..lol
I've decided that I'm gonna read all of her works...including the ones I've read before..I'm almost done with perusasion...then I'll start Northanger Abbey  :Biggrin:  then the rest of couse..lol

----------


## Janine

> I LOVE Jane Austen  I'm sure I'll enjoy it..lol
> I've decided that I'm gonna read all of her works...including the ones I've read before..I'm almost done with perusasion...then I'll start Northanger Abbey  then the rest of couse..lol


I love her books, too... and I enjoy the film adaptations, as well. I had to watch "Northanger Abbey" again after discussing how humorous it was with Malwethian. She had me laughing out loud. I would like to buy the film version of "Persausian". I really liked that book emensely. On second readings one gets so much more out of the text, don't you think?

How funny,* Nossa,* I just re-read your profile - to refresh my memory and see you want to learn violin. I am now listening to Joshua Bell - an early album, it is so lovely. Good for you - do learn the violin - wonderful instrument....so emotional, don't you think?

----------


## Woland

Dante's _Purgatorio_

----------


## Granny5

I just bought a new copy of Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry. I read it years ago and loved it so I thought I'd read it again and see what I've forgotten.

----------


## malwethien

Case Files - Kate Atkinson

----------


## Poppy

> I just bought a new copy of Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry. I read it years ago and loved it so I thought I'd read it again and see what I've forgotten.


Woodrow Call: "What do you want legs for anyway? You don't like to do nothing but sit on the porch and drink whiskey! "
Gus McCrae: "I like to kick a pig every once in a while. How would I do that? "

----------


## Nossa

> I love her books, too... and I enjoy the film adaptations, as well. I had to watch "Northanger Abbey" again after discussing how humorous it was with Malwethian. She had me laughing out loud. I would like to buy the film version of "Persausian". I really liked that book emensely. On second readings one gets so much more out of the text, don't you think?
> 
> How funny,* Nossa,* I just re-read your profile - to refresh my memory and see you want to learn violin. I am now listening to Joshua Bell - an early album, it is so lovely. Good for you - do learn the violin - wonderful instrument....so emotional, don't you think?


Yup..that's actually why I decided to learn the violin..something about it is so captivating and charming...though it's a bit hard to play..but I'll manage  :Biggrin:  I think I should have started playing it years ago, cuz being 19 is a bit old when it comes to learning musical instrument..but it's so much fun..and it's also relaxing, after a long day in college... :Biggrin: 

About Jane Austen, she's my favorite female writer of ALL time...Actually, when I plan on reading Jane Austen, it's like a date, I can't wait to get to the book and read it. I just love her style, her characterization, her wit, the plots and complications she creates...she keeps me hooked up till the end. But mainly, what I like most about her, is how she portraits the characters in the novels, you can almost see them moving and talking in front of you.
And you're SO right..re-reading the novels makes you see and notice things that you didn't know before..this is part of her greatness as well, you'll never get bored while reading Jane Austen..no matter how many times you read even ONE of her works, it's still charming.

----------


## manolia

"Three men in a boat" Jerome K Jerome
"A portrait of the artist as a young man" James Joyce

----------


## blazeofglory

> What was the last book you bought?
> 
> I got two today, one that I'm especially proud of.
> 
> The Life and Opinions of
> Tristram Shandy, Gentleman, by Lawrence Sterne
> and
> 
> Don Quixote, by Miguel Cervantes


The last book I bought was of Kiran Dersai's the inheritance of loss, the booker prize winner writer. I like the book immensely.

If you have read the book, please share what you like of it.

----------


## aabbcc

A book of poems by Francis Ponge (bilingual edition, French original with translation). Andrić's _A Bridge Over Drina_, which I own already, but the price was so ridiculously low that I had to buy another copy. A book by some psychiatrist on variety of topics.

All three bought today, on used books fair.  :Biggrin:

----------


## metal134

Underworld by Don DeLillo

----------


## thelastmelon

_Gentlemen And Players_ - Joanne Harris

----------


## jon1jt

From Where We Stand: Recovering A Sense Of Place, Deborah Tall

----------


## stlukesguild

My last book purchase consisted of four art books: one on Caspar David Friederich, one on Whistler, one on J.M.W. Turner, and one on Monet. As an artist I can almost honestly tell people I don't read 'em, I just look at the pictures. :FRlol:  My last literary purchase was of _The Curved Planks_, a collection of poetry by Yves Bonnefoy which I discovered was a marvelous book. 

I got two today, one that I'm especially proud of.

The Life and Opinions of
Tristram Shandy, Gentleman, by Lawrence Sterne

and

Don Quixote, by Miguel Cervantes

Perhaps you shouldn't be proud... but rather a bit embarrassed to admit to not having read them already. :FRlol:  They are both fabulous novels. I try to read them each again every few years. My next foray with Cervantes should be with Edith Grossman's highly praised new translation. I see it there calling to me from my shelves. :Tongue:

----------


## manolia

"The Master and Margarita" , Mikhail Bulgakov

----------


## Nossa

> Perhaps you shouldn't be proud... but rather a bit embarrassed to admit to not having read them already. They are both fabulous novels. I try to read them each again every few years. My next foray with Cervantes should be with Edith Grossman's highly praised new translation. I see it there calling to me from my shelves.


 :FRlol:  I'm impressed that you're called to read Tristram Shandy more than once  :FRlol:  I'm sorry to say, but it's one of the most boring books I've ever came across..lol

----------


## andave_ya

> Perhaps you shouldn't be proud... but rather a bit embarrassed to admit to not having read them already. They are both fabulous novels. I try to read them each again every few years. My next foray with Cervantes should be with Edith Grossman's highly praised new translation. I see it there calling to me from my shelves.


LOL...no, I'm notoriously strange about my reading. I never found Tristram Shandy before. I tried to read Don Quixote before I was ready and it was mind-boggling for me. I started Shandy but had to put it aside because I've got around eight already-started books to finish, and am saving the Don until I have absolutely nothing else to read.

----------


## Alexei

> "The Master and Margarita" , Mikhail Bulgakov


I love this book! Wonderful choice, Manolia. I hope you will enjoy reading it as much as i did.

----------


## manolia

> I love this book! Wonderful choice, Manolia. I hope you will enjoy reading it as much as i did.


Thanx Alexei  :Smile:  I have heard a lot about it. I think i will enjoy it  :Smile:

----------


## bibliophile190

My last purchases were:

The Turn of the Screw, by Henry James
The Phantom of the Opera, by Gaston Leroux

And all for only a couple of dollars. I was very proud of myself.

----------


## Alexei

> My last purchases were:
> 
> The Turn of the Screw, by Henry James
> The Phantom of the Opera, by Gaston Leroux
> 
> And all for only a couple of dollars. I was very proud of myself.


I read _"The Phantom of the Opera"_ few months ago and I really like it. It's an intriguing reading  :Smile:  

My newest book is _"The Unbearable Lightness of Being"_ by Milan Kundera. I have already started reading it and find it wonderful. I think that there is no way to be disappointed.

----------


## vheissu

> My newest book is _"The Unbearable Lightness of Being"_ by Milan Kundera. I have already started reading it and find it wonderful. I think that there is no way to be disappointed.



I read that a few years ago, it was quite good! If you like Kundera, you should also try _The book of laughter and forgetting_

----------


## Idril

> I read that a few years ago, it was quite good! If you like Kundera, you should also try _The book of laughter and forgetting_


And _The Joke_...and _Life Is Elsewhere_...and _Immortality_.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Alexei

> I read that a few years ago, it was quite good! If you like Kundera, you should also try _The book of laughter and forgetting_


Cool! I have bought it last month, but I haven't read it yet. I thought to read it after finish my previous reading, but somehow I bought and started with _ "The Unbearable Lightness of Being"_. 






> And _The Joke_...and _Life Is Elsewhere_...and _Immortality_.


Thanks, Idril, I plan to read them tooq especially after you have recommended them  :Smile:

----------


## manolia

"Barnaby Rudge" Charles Dickens
"Our mutual friend" Charles Dickens
"Northanger Abbey" Jane Austen
"The man in the iron mask" Alexandre Dumas

----------


## ClickForth

okokok

----------


## papayahed

I know I said I wasn't going to buy anymore books until I got rid of some books but I couldn't help myself.

The Call of Cthulhu and other Weird Stories - HP Lovecraft
This is your Brain on Music, The Science of a Human Obsession - Daniel J Levitin

The first is for the book club and the second because it looked really interesting, the author is a sessions musician turned nueroscientist.

----------


## Virgil

> All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
> The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco


Both are excellent books Click.  :Thumbs Up:  Good choices.  :Smile:

----------


## Dark Star

I've recently ordered:

_The Basic Works of Aristotle_
_Thomas Jefferson: Author of America_ -- Christopher Hitchens
Library of America's one volume compilation of some of Thomas Jefferson's writings
_American Sphinx: The Character of Thomas Jefferson_ -- Joseph J. Ellis

----------


## MaryEliFit

Yesterday my sister bought me the book Almost Dead by Lisa Jackson.

----------


## Dark Star

I recently dropped by a used book store and picked up:

George R.R. Martin & Lisa Tuttle -- _Windhaven_
Joseph Silk -- _The Big Bang_
Leonard Susskind -- _The Cosmic Landscape: String Theory and the Illusion of Intelligent Design_

----------


## Bakiryu

S is for Space a collection of short stories by Ray Bradbury

----------


## poofyhead15

Of Human Bondage by W. Somerset Maugham.

----------


## Alexei

I have finally bought my own copy of _"Perfume: The Story of a Murderer"_ by Patrick Suskind. I read the book a year ago, after I borrowed it. Since I have read it and enjoyed it immensely, I have wanted to buy a copy, but there was always something else. I decided to brought it now, because my Book Club is going to read it this month and I would need my own copy this time.

----------


## stlukesguild

I actually picked up three last night:

Ranier Maria Rilke's- _Sonnets to Orpheus_ translated by Edward Snow
(I have greatly admired Snow's translations of Rilke's other collections and finally got around to buying this one)

Fernando Pessoa- _A Little Larger than the Entire Universe: Selected Poems_ translated by Richard Zenith. Pessoa is certainly one (or I should say several) of the strongest poet(s) of the 20th century that no one has ever heard of. I have been obsessively collecting his writings since I first came across him (and much still remains to be published and translated) and I have an earlier, smaller collection of poems translated by Zenith.

Luis de Góngora- _Selected Poems_- translated by John Dent-Young. Góngora has long had a reputation as one of the giants of the Spanish Baroque... as labyrinthine and difficult as Donne, Mallarme, or Joyce. I've only ever come across a few sonnets in translation by Longfellow and others in old anthologies and have had to accept his reputation on faith. I'm hoping this book changes that.

----------


## manolia

"The sound and the fury" W Faulkner

----------


## Riesa

> "The sound and the fury" W Faulkner



a beautiful, if difficult one.  :Thumbs Up:  


The God Delusion ~ Richard Dawkins

----------


## andave_ya

The Last of the Mohicans ~ James Fenimore Cooper

----------


## Nico87

'The War' by Geoffry C. Ward and Ken Burns, and 'The Complete Longer Non-Fiction and Journalism' by George Orwell.

----------


## Scheherazade

> "The sound and the fury" W Faulkner


You might find our _TSATF_ discussion threads interesting, Manolia:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=16592

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=16940

 :Smile:

----------


## Nossa

Hard Times by Charles Dickens and Silar Marner by George Eliot, both for my novel course!

----------


## xJessicax

The First Crusade - A Modern History & The White Devil by John Webster

----------


## River

Women in Love by DH Lawrence

----------


## Dark Star

_Six Easy Pieces_ -- Feynman
_The Trouble With Physics_ -- Smolin
_Nocturnal Poetics: The Arabian Nights in Comparative Context_ -- Ghazoul

----------


## mtpspur

Night of the Shadow by Maxwell Grant (Dennis Lynds) part of the infamous Shadow revival in the 60s. This was thru a book serach service as I felt it was high time I completed the run of this paperback series. Nine books--the first written by the Shadow's creator Walter Gibson (Return of the Shadow), the other eight by Lynds. Now have 5 of the 9 and my supplier Tina at the News Outlet has orders to continue the hunt hang the cost (which has avergaged $20 for a 50 cent book.

----------


## applepie

Still not buying with money tight, but I'm an avid patron of the library :Biggrin:  The most recent for me was the Three Muskateers trilogy by Dumas. I'm determined to read them all when I find the time.

----------


## CdnReader

_The Glass Books of the Dream Eaters,_ by G.W. Dahlquist (for an autumn/creepy-book-themed challenge  :Smile:  )
_Rabbit, Run,_ by John Updike (woefully late for the September book group discussion....sigh)
_The Spirit Catches You and You Fall Down,_ by Anne Fadiman (for my Medical Anthropology course)

----------


## soumyakans

That's nice. i bought a short story collection in English of a famous Indian author "R.K.Narayan".

Very recently, i was in a management workshop and won a book as a prize in the quiz conducted on the last day. The book was 

*"See you at the top"* 
by 
*Zig Ziglar*

----------


## Idril

_The Waiting Seed_ by Anthony Burgess
_World Light_ by Haldor Laxness
_Penquin Lost_ by Andrey Kurkov
_Buddha's Little Finger_ by Viktor Pelevin

----------


## quasimodo1

The Oxford Book of American Poetry (anthology), chosen and Edited by David Lehman. Copyright 2006, note from the introduction: "I have opted to provide succinct headnotes for each of the poets in the pages that follow. I hope that these notes stimulate further reading of the poets and their critics, biographers, and historians. And I would echo F.O. Matthiessen's closing declaration from 1950, which applies with even greater force today: 'We have produced by now a body of poetry of absorbing quality: If this poetry reveals violent contrasts and unresolved conflicts, it corresponds thereby to American life.'" ....Ithaca, NY, December, 2005,

----------


## Xcape

Possession - A.S Byatt
Vernon God Little - DBC Pierre

Started reading the latter after I'd put down Byatt. Not a good move. Might give it another go soon.  :Wink:

----------


## Dori

V for Vendetta; Alan Moore (illustrator), David Lloyd
The Decameron; Giovanni Boccaccio
Medieval Combat; Hans Talhoffer, Mark Rector (translator)

----------


## Whifflingpin

"Powers" Ursula le Guin
"Angel Isle" Peter Dickinson
(and "Pirates of the West Country" E.T. Fox, but only to give away)

----------


## lorrainea

"Jane Eyre" Charlotte Bronte

----------


## Dickens59

Sons and Lovers by D. H. Lawrence
The Fencing Master by Arturo Perez-Reverte

----------


## Nossa

The Five People You Meet In Heaven - Mitch Albom

----------


## Niamh

Fragile things-Niel Gaiman
Heart of Darkness- Joseph Conrad

----------


## Big Al

I Will Destroy All the Civilized Planets - The Comics of Fletcher Hanks

----------


## Janine

> Sons and Lovers by D. H. Lawrence
> The Fencing Master by Arturo Perez-Reverte


*Hi Dickens,* Just to let you know we are currently discussing "Sons and Lovers" in a thread by that name. Come and join in, if you have the time. So far the discussions are going well. Some of us are still reading the book, but most have finished.

----------


## manolia

:Wave:  Hi Janine

"Middlesex" Jefrey Eugenides
"The catcher in the rye" J.D. Salinger 
" A clockwork orange" Anthony Burgess 
"Junky" William S. Burroughs

----------


## Janine

> I have finally bought my own copy of _"Perfume: The Story of a Murderer"_ by Patrick Suskind. I read the book a year ago, after I borrowed it. Since I have read it and enjoyed it immensely, I have wanted to buy a copy, but there was always something else. I decided to brought it now, because my Book Club is going to read it this month and I would need my own copy this time.


Hi Alexei, Did you see the film by any chance? I just saw it the other night and thought it was really strange, but totally captivating and very well done. Photography and set design were something to see. I wondered (if you have seen it) what you thought, or for that matter, anyone else who has seen it thought of it. You must let me know how the book is? I heard the descriptions of 'smell' and 'odours' was extraordinary....so realistic. The film was almost too visually realisic...some parts were so gross it was hard to take. London in that century must have been a cess-pool...yuk. Some scene were John Baptiste is walking out into the country and precieving the odours were wonderful.

----------


## Dark Star

_Breaking The Spell: Religion As A Natural Phenomenon_ by Daniel Dennett.

----------


## Alexei

> Hi Alexei, Did you see the film by any chance? I just saw it the other night and thought it was really strange, but totally captivating and very well done. Photography and set design were something to see. I wondered (if you have seen it) what you thought, or for that matter, anyone else who has seen it thought of it. You must let me know how the book is? I heard the descriptions of 'smell' and 'odours' was extraordinary....so realistic. The film was almost too visually realisic...some parts were so gross it was hard to take. London in that century must have been a cess-pool...yuk. Some scene were John Baptiste is walking out into the country and precieving the odours were wonderful.


Yes, I have seen it, actually more than once, I like it so much  :Biggrin:  It's very good, but not perfect considering the book  :Wink:  but I suppose I want too much  :Biggrin:  There are a few changes and moments left out that make the idea a bit different, but in general it is an extraordinary accurate interpretation. And, of course, in spite of some scenes it is a beautiful film  :Biggrin:  
I think you would like the book, sometimes may be it is more realistic than it is needed, but the descriptions generally are so beautiful and vivid that the book entrap you in it's world. There is a lot of space for interpretations and reflections on it, so that makes quite an ideal reading. At least for me - remarkable writing style and stimulus for reflections, what more could i want from a book?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Hey, Manolia, great choice!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Janine

> Hi Janine
> 
> "Middlesex" Jefrey Eugenides
> "The catcher in the rye" J.D. Salinger 
> " A clockwork orange" Anthony Burgess 
> "Junky" William S. Burroughs


 :Wave:  Hi *manolia,* I see you listed "The Catcher in the Rye" - I am always meaning to read that book. A good friend of mine from high school days and college loved it. I will have to make the effort one of these days between my countless Lawrence books :Wink:   :FRlol:  Let me know how you like it. 
Going now to check out your post in the Lawrence thread. :Thumbs Up:  I won't be on much today; maybe later tonight. I had a test at the hospital and am really bummed out now...tired. :As Sleep:  Not to worry; just a catscan but I did not sleep well last night...insomnia. Hope I sleep tonight or today. See you later, *J*




> Yes, I have seen it, actually more than once, I like it so much  It's very good, but not perfect considering the book  but I suppose I want too much  There are a few changes and moments left out that make the idea a bit different, but in general it is an extraordinary accurate interpretation. And, of course, in spite of some scenes it is a beautiful film  
> I think you would like the book, sometimes may be it is more realistic than it is needed, but the descriptions generally are so beautiful and vivid that the book entrap you in it's world. There is a lot of space for interpretations and reflections on it, so that makes quite an ideal reading. At least for me - remarkable writing style and stimulus for reflections, what more could i want from a book?


 :Wave:  Hi *Alexei,* great! So you did see the film and liked it. I thought it was so well done and interesting, that I just had to watch all the features on the DVD, as well. Looked great on my new LCD TV, too...the detail was amazing - what wonderful photograpy - just the way the photographer captured Jean Baptiste's dark shadowy face. Also he and the director knew just what was enough to show to build up suspense. Everyone was really good in the film, too - all the actors. I don't think many directors could depict this story so well on film, but I have to hand it to this director that he must have come close to the original book, although I had not read the book yet. It was interesting to hear the crew and he talk about the making of the film and his thoughts on adapting the book. I had posted in the movie thread, but no one responded to whether they had seen the film , that I know of; I should go check that thread now. It is definitely a film that needs discussion, because it is very unlike anything I had ever seen before. 
So did you read the book before? I can't believe the amount of reading you do, *Alexei.* Do you ever come up for air? :FRlol:

----------


## Alexei

> Hi *Alexei,* great! So you did see the film and liked it. I thought it was so well done and interesting, that I just had to watch all the features on the DVD, as well. Looked great on my new LCD TV, too...the detail was amazing - what wonderful photograpy - just the way the photographer captured Jean Baptiste's dark shadowy face. Also he and the director knew just what was enough to show to build up suspense. Everyone was really good in the film, too - all the actors. I don't think many directors could depict this story so well on film, but I have to hand it to this director that he must have come close to the original book, although I had not read the book yet. It was interesting to hear the crew and he talk about the making of the film and his thoughts on adapting the book. I had posted in the movie thread, but no one responded to whether they had seen the film , that I know of; I should go check that thread now. It is definitely a film that needs discussion, because it is very unlike anything I had ever seen before. 
> So did you read the book before? I can't believe the amount of reading you do, *Alexei.* Do you ever come up for air?


Well, I will see and may be join in the discussion later. It's one of my favorite, so I will try not to miss the opportunity  :Wink:  

Yes, this was my first rereading.

Janine, of course I go out! Reading in the park is so much better!  :FRlol:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## manolia

> Hi *manolia,* I see you listed "The Catcher in the Rye" - I am always meaning to read that book. A good friend of mine from high school days and college loved it. I will have to make the effort one of these days between my countless Lawrence books  Let me know how you like it. 
> Going now to check out your post in the Lawrence thread. I won't be on much today; maybe later tonight. I had a test at the hospital and am really bummed out now...tired. Not to worry; just a catscan but I did not sleep well last night...insomnia. Hope I sleep tonight or today. See you later, *J*


I'll let you know when i read it  :Smile:  But it would take a while  :Biggrin:  I have three rules of reading 1) Never read books of the same author in a row. 2) if i finish a book i have to wait at least a day till i start a new one 3) New books have to wait (old books first..hehehe something like the elder daughters of a family in old movies, they have to get married first or else they will reamain spinsters).
I hope you are ok and this was just a routine test you did in the hospital.

----------


## Virgil

> I'll let you know when i read it  But it would take a while  I have three rules of reading 1) Never read books of the same author in a row. 2) if i finish a book i have to wait at least a day till i start a new one 3) New books have to wait (old books first..hehehe something like the elder daughters of a family in old movies, they have to get married first or else they will reamain spinsters).
> I hope you are ok and this was just a routine test you did in the hospital.


The Catcher In The Rye is a cool read but not a very deep one. It's like getting stuck in the mental workings of a teenager - Ack!  :Eek2:  - God forbid.  :Biggrin: 

But it's set in New York and I always like that.  :Wink:

----------


## manolia

Hmmmm..my mom has read the book and said exactly the same thing..i have a thing with lists of books and this one seems to be in EVERY single one of them..i am very curious to read it..when it's turn comes eventually..i hope i am not too old by then and end up having the same opinion with you and my mom  :Tongue:   :FRlol:  (i have _hoarded_ so many books lately  :FRlol:  )

----------


## Virgil

> Hmmmm..my mom has read the book and said exactly the same thing..i have a thing with lists of books and this one seems to be in EVERY single one of them..i am very curious to read it..when it's turn comes eventually..i hope i am not too old by then and end up having the same opinion with you and my mom   (i have _hoarded_ so many books lately  )


Actually I first read it in high school. I must have been around 17 and it was a great read for that age.  :Wink:  

Of your reading list that I truely recommend is Anthony Burgess's _A Clockwork Orange_.

----------


## Janine

*manolia,*I did hear that it is an adolescent type of book, but quite good. I don't think it is very long or complicated. I had a conversation, awhile back about it, with Malwethien. She could shed more light on it for you, I would imagine.

----------


## Old Crow

Midnight's Children - Salman Rushdie
The Complete Poems of William Carlos Williams (Vol. I. and II.)
Gravity's Rainbow - Thomas Pynchon

----------


## manolia

> Of your reading list that I truely recommend is Anthony Burgess's _A Clockwork Orange_.


Yep, i have seen the Kubrick adaptation of the book (more than three times) and i am sure this is a great book  :Smile:  




> *manolia,*I did hear that it is an adolescent type of book, but quite good. I don't think it is very long or complicated. I had a conversation, awhile back about it, with Malwethien. She could shed more light on it for you, I would imagine.


Thanx Janine  :Smile:

----------


## Shakira

I bought _Orientalism_ by Edward Said and _Black Skin, White Masks_ by Frantz Fanon. In our university we had to make a departmental presentation on the topics of Colonialism & Orientalism so needed these texts.

----------


## Nossa

> " A clockwork orange" Anthony Burgess


I've been meaning to buy this book for sometime now...did you start reading it? Is it good? lol

----------


## manolia

No, i haven't read it yet  :Smile:  but i am sure this is a good book  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

One of the books on the Uglies, series. Extras by Scott Westerfield.

----------


## Jane's Nemesis

I've lost track, but I think the last thing I bought was "Hamlet".

----------


## Nossa

> No, i haven't read it yet  but i am sure this is a good book


I'll make sure I buy it in the book fair then  :Biggrin: 
I have a great book by Anthony Burgess that I studied in the first year in college called English Literature...it's one of the best books tackling the topic actually.

----------


## Niamh

Okay so today i bought the following,
Irish folk and fairy tales
five plays- Chekhov
Catharine and other writings- Jane Austen.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lezlie

Oh I am sooo excited, today I bought....

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain

The Adventures of Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain

Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert

Tess of the D'Ubervilles by Thomas Hardy

The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin by Bejamin Franklin

All for only 30 bucks!! And four of them are leather bound books!! YEAAAA! LOL

----------


## thelastmelon

A few days ago, I bought:
_Ett bluesliv: Berättelsen om Cornelis Vreeswijk_ - Klas Gustafsson
_The Kalahari Typing School for Men_ - Alexander McCall Smith

----------


## aeroport

_Atonement_ - Ewan McEwan
_London Fields_ - Martin Amis

----------


## Niamh

> _Atonement_ - Ewan McEwan


Read that recently. Not bad! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## metal134

Robinson Crusoe, because someone stole the copy I had while I was in the middle of it. :Flare:

----------


## Alexei

Selected works by Franz Kafka

----------


## manolia

"Lolita" by Nabokov

----------


## quasimodo1

IN PRAISE OF FERTILE LAND: AN ANTHOLOGY OF POETRY, PARABLE AND STORY 

Author: Mauro, Claudia, Ed. 
Cover: PAPERBACK 
Pub Date: 01 Jan 2006 
Publisher: Whit Press 
ISBN: 978-0-9720205-1-0 
Price: $14.95 


Description:
Poetry. Environmental Studies. IN PRAISE OF FERTILE LAND is a unique publishing project. All sales from the book go directly to programs that preserve and protect our remaining farmlands. Included in the anthology are Lucille Clifton, Wendell Berry, Emily Dickinson, Joy Harjo, Langston Hughes, Seamus Heaney, Ebon, Jones, Maxine Kumin, Denise Levertov, Li Young-Lee, Pablo Neruda, Naomi Shihab Nye, Marge Piercy, Ntozake Shange and many others. {7 used books available from B&N online at 1.99}

----------


## Rheingold

Henry Fielding: _Tom Jones_.

----------


## Niamh

> Henry Fielding: _Tom Jones_.


Thats a great book. Very satirical. :Thumbs Up:  

just bought collector edition harvard classics marlow and Shakespeare. Not sure of date though. Will find out when i recieve it.

----------


## Dark Star

_Solitude_ (Everyman's Library Pocket Poets) -- Ed. Carmela Ciuraru

----------


## Behemoth

_The Broadview Anthology of Victorian Poetry and Poetic Theory_  :Eek:  
and, in lighter news, _Don Quixote_, which i'm liking very much.

----------


## andave_ya

I GOT TWELVE BOOKS FOR THREE BUCKS AT A PAPER BAG SALE!!!!!!!

1. Matilda by Roald Dahl
2. Tuck Everlasting by Natalie Babbie
those were children's classics then!!!!

3. Portrait of a Lady by Henry James
4. Babbit by Sinclair Lewis
5. Modern British Poetry edited by Louis Untermeyer
6. Sir Gawain and the Green Knight translated by Marie Roboff
7. The Short Stories of Ernest Hemingway by Ernest Hemingway
And the real treat of the day was five Harvard classics. Five lovely hardbound books!

8. Scientific Papers
9. Sacred Writings
10. Continental Drama
11. Famous Prologues and Prefaces
12. Essays 

Smilies all the way!

----------


## Erna

The last books I bought:
- Kafka on the shore by Haruki Murakami
- Born on a blue day by Daniel Tammet
- A short history of nearly everything by Bill Bryson

And ordered and still on it's way to me:
- Never let me go by Kazuo Ishiguro

----------


## Bakiryu

The Kite Runner
And Naruto volumes 16,17,18,19,20, and 21 (I know I'm a fangirl)
I also got Lipshtick (yup, the tittle was spelled that way), The Supernaturalist and a few others.

----------


## metal134

I just found an unbelieveable deal on a old-style hardcover book that contains the first three novels o Virginia Woolf for $20.

----------


## blackbird_9

I just bought Salman Rushdie's _Haroun and the Sea of Stories_. I've read some of his other work and have fallen in love with it.

----------


## Idril

_Kolyma Tales_ by Varlam Shalamov 
_Framley Parsonage_ by Anthony Trollope
_Jerusalem_ by Selma Lagerl&#246;f

----------


## Moandor

The last book I bought is the Sea Wolf written by Jack London. It is also one of my favourite book and Wolf Larsen is one of my favourite book characters.

----------


## mtpspur

The Mummy: Dark Resurrection by Michael Paine (from Dark Horse publishing based on the Universal Movie series) and The Kolchak Papers by Jeff Rice (from Moonstone) reprinting the first two Kolchak novels Night Stalker/Night Strangler from the early 70s in one volume.

Bought a few other books but they were comic reprints material, Moon Knight, Avengers, Teen Titans, Werewolf by Night so don't count plus a Secret Agent X reprint from 1936.

----------


## amalia1985

"Hochwasse", a play by Gunder Grass

----------


## Dickens59

From Reverance to Rape: The Treatment of Women in the Movies by Molly Haskell.

----------


## thelastmelon

*Today I bought*:
_Emma_ - Jane Austen
_Wuthering Heights_ - Emily Brontë

----------


## Alexei

> *Today I bought*:
> _Wuthering Heights_ - Emily Brontë


I am reading it in the moment. It seems to be a very good choice  :Tongue:

----------


## TheFifthElement

The Cloudspotter's Guide

----------


## befida

* Perfume: The Story of a Murderer*

* Patrick Süskind*

----------


## Lily Adams

"From the Earth to the Moon" by Jules Verne. 

I ran out of science fiction to read months ago and now I'm happy I have a new one.  :Biggrin:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> "From the Earth to the Moon" by Jules Verne.


Good choice Lily Adams  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

> * Perfume: The Story of a Murderer*
> 
> * Patrick Süskind*


Interesting book, Befida.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Good choice Lily Adams


Oh, yay, I was hoping it was. Read the intro and chapter one last night...

----------


## Pretty^Athens

eleven minutes by paulo quilho and in the country of men by hisham matar

----------


## Whifflingpin

"The Horn of Merlyns" Violet Needham - Not one of her best, I think.

----------


## quasimodo1

"Lone Survivor" by Marcus Luttrell with Patrick Robinson 'The Eyewitness Account Of Operation Redwing and the Lost Heroes of Seal Team 10" {a real page turner} quasimodo1

----------


## Alexei

*"The Hours"* by Michael Cunningham. I wanted to buy it for a long time. I have watched the film based on it and I liked it, I have read _"Mrs. Dalloway"_ and I was curious. May be a month ago I have read one of his other books - _"A Home at the End of the World"_ and I was impressed, so it was about time  :Smile: 
I have also bought a copy of French edition of *"La Peau de chagrin"* by Balzac. When last year I read _"Le P&#232;re Goriot"_ I quite liked it so I've decided to try something else by Balzac. I actually have a translation of the whole _"La Com&#233;die humaine"_, but I wanted to work a bit on my French too.

----------


## stlukesguild

Well... this past week lead to several new purchases. Among these was _Inner Voices_ a volume of collected poems by Richard Howard. I also got a new collection of translations of Aristophanes plays. Closer to my own area of expertise... the visual arts... I got a book entitled _Degas and the Dance_ which focuses on Degas' marvelous pastels drawings of ballerinas. I almost forgot how much I loved his work... and how much I use to love working in charcoal, terra-cotta and paste. Another art book is a brief essay entitled The Piero Della Francesca Trail by the art historian John Pope-Hennessy exploring the work of the marvelous Italian Renaissance painter. How could I resist after this opening line?:

"There comes a point in life when the artists one has known cease to be objects of research and become friends."

In perhaps perfect compliment to the Degas book I also had to get _Whistler and his Circle in Venice_ which includes many of his great prints and pastels... but also paintings and prints by other ex-patriots... most importantly, John Singer Sargent. 

Three books that I have torn into already include a newer translation of _The Gospel of Thomas_ with comments by Harold Bloom, The Schools We Need (& why we don't have them) by E.D. Hirsch (one of those books geared at my professional interests as a teacher) which argues convincingly for standards and points out that progressive notions of "higher order thinking skills" are useless without a student having a core knowledge upon which to build. And then... _A Splendor of Letters_ by Nicholas A. Brisbanes, the bibliophile author of _A Gentle Madness_ who has made his own bibliophilia/bibliomania into a career. The chapter entitled _From the Ashes_ which examines the deliberate destruction of the library of Sarjevo by the Serbs during the recent Bosnian/Serbian war, the destruction of the library of Louvaine by the invading Germans in WWI or almost the entirety of written history by the Khmer Rouge is quite heart-wrenching for any book-lover.

----------


## novelsryou

Green Hills Of Africa~Hemingway

----------


## quasimodo1

To stlukesguild: Great information and you do have diverse interests. Now to find what I can't remember about Richard Howard, quite the scholar and poet. quasimodo1

----------


## Domer121

Tess of the D'Ubervilles~ Thomas Hardy... 1 buck!!!

----------


## manolia

"The rainbow" D.H Lawrence
"The tower" Franz Kafka

----------


## brimstone

Shalimar the Clown by Salman Rushdie

----------


## Niamh

> Shalimar the Clown by Salman Rushdie


 :Sick:  I just could not get into that book. Hope you enjoy it better than I did. Couldnt finish it and its not like me not to finish a book.

Bridge to Terrabithia by Kathrine Paterson

----------


## bazarov

I had a great day at book mall!

Here we go:

Mihail Bulgakov - Master and Margarita
Fyodor Dostoevsky - Poor Folks, Adolescent,The Gambler, and numerous of his short stories. The Idiot is now his only piece of work I don't posses. But I will, soon! :Smile:  
Ivan Turgenev - Waters of spring
John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
Richard Overy - The Dictators: Hitler's Germany and Stalin's Russia

----------


## yewon

Doris Lessing, London observed: Stories and Sketches

i've been thinking of buying this for almost 2 weeks but i didn't have time to go to bookstore. but finally i got it on last saturday! and finished it by last monday, i found it really interesting, interesting enough to get nobel prize  :Smile: 
next time i'm gonna read "The 5th child" by Lessing.

----------


## bouquin

I got 3 at the second-hand bookstore today:
*Quartet in Autumn* by Barbara Pym
*Every Man for Himself* by Beryl Bainbridge
*The Catastrophist* by Ronan Bennett

----------


## Walja

H.P. Lovecraft ~ The Dreams in the Withchouse and other Weird stories

----------


## bazarov

I've added Idiot to my Dostoevsky's collection( now it's finally completed  :Smile:  ), and Pushkin's poems and plays.

----------


## manolia

"In search of lost time" vol 1 M. Proust

----------


## Dark Star

_The Portable Atheist_ edited by Christopher Hitchens

----------


## livelaughlove

Ines de alma mia (Ines of my soul) by Isabel Allende

----------


## Annamariah

I bought some books a couple of weeks ago when there was the annual book fair in Helsinki Fair Center  :Smile:  (I really have to go there every year  :FRlol: )

- Lucy Maud Montgomery - Emily of New Moon, Emily Climbs and Emilys Quest
- Torey Hayden - Somebody Else's Kids and Beautiful Child
- Neil Gaiman - Stardust
- Finnish-Russian-Finnish Dictionary

...and all that only cost me 25 euros!

----------


## Joreads

At a local book fair i bought a few classic novels

A passage to India
Journey to the centre of the earth
And three or four Clive Cussler novels.

These days I tend to borrow more books from the Library then I buy i am running out of room to store them :Flare:

----------


## Ana Lovejoy

The adaptation of Arnaldo Jabor's movie *Love Me Forever or Never* (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0122480/)

_(hey, I loved the English title, it's better than the Portuguese one - something like "I know I'll love you")_

----------


## Dark Muse

Here is a list of books I just bought today 

Four Dark Nights, four original novellas by Bently Little, Douglas Clegg, Christopher Golden and Tom Piccirilli

Jack Maggs, by Peter Carey 

Shroud of Shadow, by Gael Baudino 

Vasari's Lives of the Painters, Sculpotors, and Architechts.

----------


## Dickens59

Enter Jeeves: 15 Early Stories by P.G. Wodehouse

The Professor and the Madman by Simon Winchester

----------


## LadyWentworth

I just bought two books today that were in the bargain section. One about Jane Austen's life and times. The other was American Brutus. That is about John Wilkes Booth and the Lincoln conspiracies. I was actually thrilled to find that one. It was a hardcover for $7. I only saw it as $30 otherwise!  :Smile:  Pretty decent deal!

----------


## Dori

The Selected Letters of Anton Chekhov, Dr. Zhivago by Boris Pasternak, This is not a Book by Micheal Picard

----------


## livelaughlove

I have a hard time resisting book stores so I brought home a copy of Crime and Punishment from the mall the other day. I can't wait to start it but I'm trying finish Brothers Karamazov first (which is very good as well).

----------


## amalia1985

Thomas Hardy's "A Pair of Blue Eyes".

----------


## Alexei

I have a little pile of new books  :Tongue:   :Banana:  

1. a french edition of *"99 francs"* by Frédérick Beigbeder
2. *"Je crois Moi non plus : Dialogue entre un évêque et un mécréant"* by Frédérick Beigbeder (again  :FRlol:  )
3. *"L'Herbe rouge"* by Boris Vian
4. *"Exercises in Style"* by Raymond Queneau
5. *"The Real Life of Sebastian Knight"* by Vladimir Nabokov
6. *"My Name is Red"* by Orhan Pamuk
7. *"The Complete Ilustrated Works of William Shakespeare"*
8. *"La sagesse des Modernes"* by André Comte-Sponville and Luc Ferry

----------


## Janine

> I have a little pile of new books   
> 
> 1. a french edition of *"99 francs"* by Fr&#233;d&#233;rick Beigbeder
> 2. *"Je crois Moi non plus : Dialogue entre un &#233;v&#234;que et un m&#233;cr&#233;ant"* by Fr&#233;d&#233;rick Beigbeder (again  )
> 3. *"L'Herbe rouge"* by Boris Vian
> 4. *"Exercises in Style"* by Raymond Queneau
> 5. *"The Real Life of Sebastian Knight"* by Vladimir Nabokov
> 6. *"My Name is Red"* by Orhan Pamuk
> 7. *"The Complete Ilustrated Works of William Shakespeare"*
> 8. *"La sagesse des Modernes"* by Andr&#233; Comte-Sponville and Luc Ferry


Hi *Alexei,*  :FRlol:  *She has 'a little pile' of new books!  :FRlol:  ...just a little pile, *A?* #7 - being a world in it's own - "The Complete Illustrated Works of William Shakespeare"!!! You leave me in the dust once again, *Alexei*....*sigh*

How nice, an illustrated volume of Shakespeare - splendid!

Hi *Amalia,* I read "A Pair of Blue Eyes" by Hardy, also. I don't recall too much about that book, but at the time, I believe I did like it. I read nearly all of Hardy's novels once. Someday I will probably read them all again.

Personally, I have not bought any new books lately. I often find some they are giving away at my library, but these past few months, I have not found any really good ones there...oh well.. I did find a book that looked sort of interesting of 20th Century Mystery stories and last night I found the book "The Secret Life of Bees" - either I will read that eventually, or give it away to a friend. I don't know much about the book, just that I have seen it on some reading lists.

I did buy some audiobooks recently - mostly William Shakespeare and some short stories of Chekhov, narrated by Kenneth Branagh; oh and the audiotapes of "Frankenstein", the original text, also narrated by Kenneth B. Can't wait to get to those. Currently, I am listening to the audiobook of "Women in Love" and enjoying it very much...it is so different listening to someone narrating the book. I sometimes stop and say - 'did I really read this book before?' - and I read it twice, so that statement is a bit strange. I must have read it, when I was falling asleep or with one eye open... :Wink:

----------


## LeonMello

I bought five books some weeks ago:

The Sickness Unto Death (Soren Kierkegaard)
The Pickwick Papers (Charles Dickens)
Fathers and Sons (Ivan Turgenev)
Common Sense (Thomas Paine)
Adventures of Huckleberry Finn (Mark Twain)

----------


## Alexei

> Hi *Alexei,*  *She has 'a little pile' of new books!  ...just a little pile, *A?* #7 - being a world in it's own - "The Complete Illustrated Works of William Shakespeare"!!! You leave me in the dust once again, *Alexei*....*sigh*
> 
> How nice, an illustrated volume of Shakespeare - splendid!


Hi, Janine!  :Wave:  I've wanted to buy a copy from this edition of Shakespeare's works for almost two years and I finally did  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  I have tired from sighing, while I am looking it in the bookstore  :FRlol:  
There actually was an occasion about all this "shopping". Between 5th and 9th of December this year in Sofia took place the annual book fair (officially Sofia International Book Fair) and, of course, seeing so many books, I couldn't resist the temptation and start buying  :Biggrin:  





> I did buy some audiobooks recently - mostly William Shakespeare and some short stories of Chekhov, narrated by Kenneth Branagh; oh and the audiotapes of "Frankenstein", the original text, also narrated by Kenneth B. Can't wait to get to those.


A month ago I watched Kenneth Branagh's version of *"As You Like It"* (I think it is from 2006) and I liked it very much. Everything was so vivid and beautiful, one could really feel the spirit of the play. I knew he made a lot of films, based on Shakespeare's plays, but I didn't know he had narrated audiobooks. It's seems interesting, I will try to find a few although i am not a big fan of audiobooks. I prefer reading the book by myself. With audiobooks I link too strongly the narrator's voice with my general impression of the book.





> I bought five books some weeks ago:
> 
> Fathers and Sons (Ivan Turgenev)


Hi, LeonMello! Welcome to the forum. *"Fathers and Sons"* is the Christmas reading of the forum book club. It will be nice if you join us in the discussion:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=30901

----------


## Janine

> Hi, Janine!  I've wanted to buy a copy from this edition of Shakespeare's works for almost two years and I finally did    I have tired from sighing, while I am looking it in the bookstore  
> There actually was an occasion about all this "shopping". Between 5th and 9th of December this year in Sofia took place the annual book fair (officially Sofia International Book Fair) and, of course, seeing so many books, I couldn't resist the temptation and start buying  
> 
> 
> A month ago I watched Kenneth Branagh's version of *"As You Like It"* (I think it is from 2006) and I liked it very much. Everything was so vivid and beautiful, one could really feel the spirit of the play. I knew he made a lot of films, based on Shakespeare's plays, but I didn't know he had narrated audiobooks. It's seems interesting, I will try to find a few although i am not a big fan of audiobooks. I prefer reading the book by myself. With audiobooks I link too strongly the narrator's voice with my general impression of the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Alexei*, Thanks for you mini-review; I have wanted to know if the film was any good. I am dying to see it; in fact, I really want to buy it, to add to my KB collection - I am an avid fan of KB's and of Shakespeare, so you can imagine my film collection, by now. Ok, so I went and bought the soundtrack and I have been listening to it ever since - it is grand and so lovely - I love Patrick Doyle's soundtracks and own all the ones from KB films and others as well. Immediately, after hearing the music, I knew I must also love the film; and what I have read about it from reviews makes it sound totally delightful and beautiful. 

How lovely - a whole book fair...and what fun! :Biggrin:  You must have had a time choosing just 'a small pile'...  :FRlol:  That Shakespeare book sounds terrific...it seems like something I would fully appreciate being an artist. I must look into it. 

Yes, *LeonMello,* do join us in the discussion group. It should be very good and lively. Welcome to Lit Net. This is a great site with many nice people.... and other avid readers, like *Alexei*!  :FRlol:  I like your dancing bananas very much, *A*!

----------


## motherhubbard

I just won these books on e-bay

1) Father And Sons by Ivan S. Turgenev. 
2) Tess Of The D'Urbervilles by Thomas Hardy. 
3) How To Judge Of A Picture by John C. Van Dyke. 
4) The Idiot by Fyodor Dostoevsky

----------


## Dori

The last books that I bought were "early Christmas presents" from my Grandma. She gives me $50 every Christmas (and then buys more gifts on top of that). So, from BarnesandNoble.com, I bought the following.

_An Incomplete Education: 3,684 THINGS YOU SHOULD HAVE LEARNED BUT PROBABLY DIDN'T_ by Judy Jones and William Wilson

This book is my favorite of the three I purchased. It's pretty self-explanatory; it is divided into twelve chapters, each dedicated to a specific subject, ie. American Studies (Lit and History), Art History, Economics, Film, Literature, Music, Philosophy, etc. These chapters have several things included in them. For instance, in Chapter 5 Literature, there is a section entitled "The Carriages: Wheels of Fortune" which describes carriages that we might encounter when reading literature (such as a phaeton, a curricle, a cabriolet, a broughman, a gig, etc.). Very informative indeed!

_The Politcally Incorrect Guide to English and American Literature_ by Elizabeth Kandor (I think.)

This book is very amusing and informative at the same time. It is what the title says, a guide to English and American literature. However, it is from a conservative point of view (or better yet, a politically incorrect point of view). I've learned a lot from simply skimming over the pages.

_The Superior Person's Field Guide to Deceitful, Deceptive, and Downright Dangerous Language_ by Peter Bowler

This book is not exactly what one might think from reading the title. Essentially, it's a compendium of euphemisms and their 'real' meanings. For example, Bowler defines Adult (n.) as "pornographic." He also covers such things as "Accessible Parking" (which is supposedly parking for cripples, to be blunt), and points out that all parking is accessible, therefore making the term "accessible parking" confusing, to say the least.

----------


## n_maw

The Red Tent by Anita Diamant
Eragon by Christophre Paolini
The Ballad of the Sad Cafe by Carson McCullers
The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency by Alexander McCall Smith
Working in a Very Small Space by Mark Shelton
The Jane Auten Book Club by Karen Joy Fowler

----------


## grace86

*Dori* let me know if you enjoy An Incomplete Education, I've been thinking of picking it up.

Some books I bought recently:

King Lear - Shakespeare (Penguin Paperback)
Macbeth - Shakespeare (B&N Paperback)

*These first two were for school. Complete collections of Shakespeare are awesome to have, but not when you have to lug a dictionary size book to class every day along with three other textbooks and a notebook!)

Then I bought:

The Rainbow - D.H. Lawrence
Sons and Lovers - D.H. Lawrence

*These were to help complete my collection of major works of D.H. Lawrence, seeing how we're all so fond of reading them recently!  :Wink:

----------


## amalia1985

1) El Greco, the painter of God written by a famous Greek writer

2)The Song of Troy - Colleen McCullough

3)La Reine Crusifee- Gilber Sinoue

4)Love in the Time of Cholera-Gabriel Garcia Marces

----------


## Dori

> *Dori* let me know if you enjoy An Incomplete Education, I've been thinking of picking it up.


I do! My friend owns a copy, but because I liked it so much I decided to buy it myself.

----------


## Alexei

> *Alexei*, Thanks for you mini-review; I have wanted to know if the film was any good. I am dying to see it; in fact, I really want to buy it, to add to my KB collection - I am an avid fan of KB's and of Shakespeare, so you can imagine my film collection, by now. Ok, so I went and bought the soundtrack and I have been listening to it ever since - it is grand and so lovely - I love Patrick Doyle's soundtracks and own all the ones from KB films and others as well. Immediately, after hearing the music, I knew I must also love the film; and what I have read about it from reviews makes it sound totally delightful and beautiful.


I think you will like it very much, it's such a lovely interpretation. And the music was great, I will try to find it. I hadn't thought of buying the soundtrack before, it's a great idea  :Wink:  





> How lovely - a whole book fair...and what fun! You must have had a time choosing just 'a small pile'...  That Shakespeare book sounds terrific...it seems like something I would fully appreciate being an artist. I must look into it.


I love going there and I am always impatient in December. But with so much books at one place it's hard to decide what to buy. Well, I am not complaining of course  :FRlol:  




> I like your dancing bananas very much, *A* !


There are some especially for you, Janine 
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## thelastmelon

_The Name of the Rose_ by Umberto Eco
_Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami
_The Labyrinth of Solitude_ by Octavio Paz

----------


## Janine

> Some books I bought recently:
> 
> King Lear - Shakespeare (Penguin Paperback)
> Macbeth - Shakespeare (B&N Paperback)
> 
> *These first two were for school. Complete collections of Shakespeare are awesome to have, but not when you have to lug a dictionary size book to class every day along with three other textbooks and a notebook!)


How true about heavy books! I even have a few here that are hard to hold up in bed when reading, like my old Shakespeare collected works edition...my poor arms get tired out...anyone have a solution? I did pick up some Shakespeare in paperback - individual plays because they are so much more portable, so I know what you mean, *Grace.* I picked up these two large textbooks at my library with hardly any wear to them - they are over 2000 pages long and no wonder someone got rid of them but they do contain great stuff. I had to have pity for any student trying to carry these books to class - one would get a herniated disk in their back. :Frown:  





> Then I bought:
> 
> The Rainbow - D.H. Lawrence
> Sons and Lovers - D.H. Lawrence
> 
> *These were to help complete my collection of major works of D.H. Lawrence, seeing how we're all so fond of reading them recently!


*Grace*,...and two very good choices. Start with "Sons and Lovers" of course, and work up to "The Rainbow" - which is *Virgil's* favorite. "Women in Love" is still my favorite. However I recently bought a new copy of "The Rainbow" and plan on re-reading it sometime next year. It has been years since I read it, so I feel it is important to refresh my memory of it since, we all have been into reading Lawrence recently and also I can debate it with *Virgil* -  :FRlol:  ,I want to compare the two books - WIL and TTR. 
Hang in there, *Grace,* eventually we will get to "Lady Chatterly's Lover"! :Wink: 




> I think you will like it very much, it's such a lovely interpretation. And the music was great, I will try to find it. I hadn't thought of buying the soundtrack before, it's a great idea  
> 
> I love going there and I am always impatient in December. But with so much books at one place it's hard to decide what to buy. Well, I am not complaining of course


*Alexei,* Oh, now I can't wait to see the film and to own it. I looked last night on Amazon but could not decide on a seller; I will look again tonight. I don't know, if I will get a better price, after the holidays or before. There are a lot listed and available, but not too cheap yet. It seems so many people like it, that it might actually go up in price, so maybe I should order it now. You will love the soundtrack. It is so beautiful, with the touches of Japanese melodies intermingled...it is very atmospheric and lovely - one of Doyle's best, I think. Do you own any of his other soundtracks? I collect them and have enjoyed all that I have, over and over again. I am adicted to the "Hamlet" and the "Henry V" ones! I love dramatic scores, so these really appeal to me.


I went to one booksale (outside) in the fall, in a small town near me, but it seemed that they had tons and tons of Nora Roberts and other 'Best Seller' writers who I just hate, and so I felt a bit ill, after awhile. I was able to come up with a few winners though, like a nice edition of "Frankenstein";I forget what else, now. I like routing for things, so it was kind of fun, anyway. 
*A,* I bet that one you go to is amazing! I can imagine how I would feel and would not be able to decide what to buy either. I would go broke at that sale!







> There are some especially for you, Janine


Thanks so much for the line of dancing bananas! They are so cute, aren't they? and somehow one feels so happy when you see them dancing their little hearts away! :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

_Home of the Gentry_ by Ivan Turgenev
_The Small House at Allington_ by Anthony Trollope (I had declared that I wasn't going to read anymore Trollope for awhile but I guess I lied.  :Tongue: )
_Gunner's Daughter_ by Sigrid Undset
_When Neitzsche Wept_ by Irvin D. Yalom
_Generations of Winter_ by Vassily Aksyonov

----------


## Dark Muse

I just went to one of my faveorite book sales and picked up 

_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell
_Ten Great Mysteries_ by Edgar Allen Poe
_The Curst of the Blue Tattoo_ by L.A. Meyer

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I just bought The Master and Magarita. Christmas is coming so I hope there will be a few new ones then too!

----------


## Alexei

Yesterday I made a trip to the book store, I wanted to buy a few Christmas presents and, of course, I ended up buying in addition something for me  :FRlol:  

*"Purity and Danger: An Analysis of Concepts of Pollution and Taboo"* by Mary Douglas. It was recommended by one of my teachers for my culture studies, so I buy it. It seems interesting  :Smile:  
*"The Kreutzer Sonata"* by Margriet De Moor. I've wanted to buy since I first saw it in September, but I wasn't able to find it till now.

----------


## Hira

I just bought 'Portrait of an Artist as a Young Man', Moby Dick and this book containing three short stories of Franz Kafka. I know they are going to lie around, unread, till I finish the ones I haven't already, but couldn't resist.

By the way, Alexei, just out of curiosity, how can you read six books together? Thats phenomenal! I can at the most manage two, lol.

----------


## Alexei

> By the way, Alexei, just out of curiosity, how can you read six books together? Thats phenomenal! I can at the most manage two, lol.


It's a question of habit, I am just used to it. I am very easily distracted  :Blush:  and I usually read one or few chapters of one book per day and that means I can do this quite a lot of books. it's very useful when I don't like the book I am read but still I want to or have to finish it  :Smile:

----------


## andave_ya

Robin Hood by Henry Gilbert
Common Sense by Thomas Paine

----------


## Nossa

Monsieur Ibrahim et Les Fleurs du Quran by Eric-Emmanuel Schmitt (An Arabic translation)

----------


## Alexei

> Monsieur Ibrahim et Les Fleurs du Quran by Eric-Emmanuel Schmitt (An Arabic translation)


I bought this book two years ago, but I never get around to finishing it, it was on French and it was a little hard for me, but I like it and I got to the middle of it. Yet I am not sure whether I should try rereading it, I will be glad if you tell me what you think when you finish it  :Smile:

----------


## Beijing-Doll

Chuck Palahniuk - Lullaby

----------


## Alexei

*"The Four Loves"* by C. S. Lewis. It is necessary reading for my philosophy classes. It is additional to our discussion of Plato's *"Symposium"*.

----------


## Janine

*Alexei,* how do you like "The Rainbow" so far? I am planning on reading it early this coming year. We will be discussing it sometime next year, also. I read it before - but it has been years ago now and I hardly remember it.

----------


## Alexei

> *Alexei,* how do you like "The Rainbow" so far? I am planning on reading it early this coming year. We will be discussing it sometime next year, also. I read it before - but it has been years ago now and I hardly remember it.


I have started it long ago, but I haven't even finished the first chapter so far  :Bawling:  For now I know only that I like it  :Biggrin:  I think the greatest impression on me made the description of Tom's years in school. I am not exactly surprised, but once again I was stroked by the richness of the description when it comes to emotions. Everything seems so based on the senses and emotions and yet it is perfectly logical and rational. I think Lawrence is the only author I've read that can depict so rationally emotions and the irrational in human nature.

----------


## thebooklass

The last book I bought was Knit Together by Debbie Macomber. Very good book, Christian based and very motivating.........not just for Christians, but anyone trying to accomplish goals and dreams in their life. Lori

----------


## Nossa

> I bought this book two years ago, but I never get around to finishing it, it was on French and it was a little hard for me, but I like it and I got to the middle of it. Yet I am not sure whether I should try rereading it, I will be glad if you tell me what you think when you finish it


I bought the book in Arabic, so it was an easy read. I liked it a lot actually, I liked the idea of two people from different religions, bonding together and having a great friendship. It's the kind of thing that we miss these days very much. So I'd really recommend it, not sure about the book being in French though..I was never that good in French..lol..but you already got to the middle of it, I think you should def. finish it  :Smile:

----------


## Alexei

> I bought the book in Arabic, so it was an easy read. I liked it a lot actually, I liked the idea of two people from different religions, bonding together and having a great friendship. It's the kind of thing that we miss these days very much. So I'd really recommend it, not sure about the book being in French though..I was never that good in French..lol..but you already got to the middle of it, I think you should def. finish it


Thank you, I will definitely finished it. May be you should try reading it on French if you like, it wasn't so hard, it was only my second year of studying, so it was a hard reading for me, but if you have studied more than two years I suppose you will menage easily  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

After pouring over several sources (_The Story of Philosophy_, _An Incomplete Education_, and even this forum) for recommendations, I have narrowed down my searches and bought the following from BarnesandNoble.com.

*The Bible* (King James Version)
*Rights of Man* by Thomas Paine
*Essays and Aphorisms* by Arthur Schopenhauer
*Ethics* by Benedict Spinoza
*On the Improvement of Understanding* by Benedict Spinoza
*Confessions* by St. Augustine of Hippo
*The Possessed* by Fyodor Dostoevsky

Seven more books to add to Mount TBR.  :Biggrin:  All of this was purchased with the $50 B&N Gift Card I recieved as an early Christmas present today.

----------


## papayahed

For Christmas I recieved:

Von Braun; Dreamer of space, Engineer of War
The Portable Dorthy Parker

----------


## LadyWentworth

Well, today I bought:

Alexander Hamilton - Ron Chernow
Talk to the Hand - Lynne Truss

Got them both at a drugstore for 2/$10. That is a very good deal considering Alexander Hamilton is hardcover and goes for $35.00 regularly. I only got it for $5!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

The Secret Diary of Miss Miranda Cleever - Julia Quinn

----------


## Bakiryu

Children's books  :Blush: 

the first two books in the Leven Thump series.

----------


## Dori

For Christmas, I recieved a handful of money and a B&N gift card. With this, I bought:

*Samuel Johnson's Dictionary* ~ Samuel Johnson
*Virtues of War* ~ Steven Pressfield
*Caesar: A Biography* ~ Christian Meier
*The Divine Comedy* ~ Dante; trans. by Henry W. Longfellow, illustrated by Gustave Dore

Then I bought five books from Barnes and Noble's Library of Essential Writers. I bought:

*Jules Verne: Seven Novels* (_Five Weeks in a Balloon, A Journey to the Center of the Earth, From the Earth to the Moon, Round the Moon, Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea, Around the World in Eighty Days, The Mysterious Island_)
*Gustave Flaubert: Five Novels* (_Madame Bovary, Salammbo, Sentimental Education, The Temptation of Saint Anthony, Bouvard and Pecuchet_)
*Bram Stoker: FIve Novels* (_Dracula, The Mystery of the Sea, The Jewel of Seven Stars, The Lady of the Shroud, The Lair of the White Worm_)
*Charles Dickens: Five Novels* (_Oliver Twist, A Christmas Carol, The Tale of Two Cities, David Copperfield, Great Expectations_)
*James Fenimore Cooper: Five Novels* (_The Pioneers, The Last of the Mohicans, The Prairie, The Pathfinder, The Deerslayer_)

All of this costed me around $85. Not too bad, I think. The most expensive book was the illustrated version of the Divine Comedy.

----------


## watuknocankillu

I just bought heart of darkness and the secret agent by joseph conrad.
anyone ever read or heard of conrad?

----------


## Remarkable

I have recieved only one book until now(I usually get my presents after Christmas)and it is "The Fifth Child"by Doris Lessing.It is quite good unitl now...And I'm also hopeing for more books in the days to come...

----------


## grace86

I've read Heart of Darkness...not an incredibly easy one to get through but it is definitely worth the read.

I unfortunately did not get any new books for Christmas except one. My uncle gave me some cash for Christmas and since I was finished with the books I brought with me, I knew that I would need one for the plane trip back home on Friday, so I bought *Love in the Time of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez*. I've never read anything by him.

But for Christmas my boyfriend did get me a second bookcase to match the one I currently have!!! I get to put more of my books out.

----------


## aeroport

It was either _The Riverside Shakespeare_ or _Madame Bovary_ in the original; they were both a few weeks ago...

----------


## Nocturna

I bought the "Complete Works of Oscar Wilde" ^^ I got it at a second hand bookshop/cafe that's around the corner from my house, quite nice.
I love him, so it's great to have everything he ever wrote (I'm re-reading him now to find quotes for some essays I'm writing as well...).

I can't usually buy that many books so I make more use of the library :P

----------


## loggats

collected stories by lord berners

----------


## Aeltya

The Genius of America

----------


## amanda_isabel

last book i bought: girl with a pearl earring. not halfway through it yet. bought it with a bunch of books we had to buy for my cousin.

----------


## jon1jt

Last book I bought was Burning In Water, Drowning In Flame by Bukowski. There was God, and God sits at the right hand of Bukowski.  :Tongue:

----------


## Idril

> Last book I bought was Burning In Water, Drowning In Flame by Bukowski. There was God, and God sits at the right hand of Bukowski.


Have you ever heard Modest Mouse's _Bukowski_? It's a good song, you should check it out.  :Wink:

----------


## jon1jt

Hey Idril, long time no see! I'll check them out, thanks!

----------


## thelastmelon

> _The Name of the Rose_ by Umberto Eco
> _Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami
> _The Labyrinth of Solitude_ by Octavio Paz


*And for Christmas I got:*
_JPod_ by Douglas Coupland
_1984_ by George Orwell
_Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow_ by Peter Høeg

----------


## DigitalLove

The last book I bought was Think for Yourself! by Steve Hindes. The book has some great points, but I find the author's anti-God rhetoric tiresome.

----------


## loggats

> I just bought heart of darkness and the secret agent by joseph conrad.
> anyone ever read or heard of conrad?


I remember reading the secret agent at school. I think it is his best book and the furthest away from what he normally wrote... it's one of the books that make him an early modernist. It has big, commedia del arte type characters and a cruel, nonsensical plot.

----------


## toni

The last book I bought for myself (for) Christmas was - Franz Kafka's The Metamorphosis.

----------


## Nossa

> The last book I bought for myself (for) Christmas was - Franz Kafka's The Metamorphosis.


Oh I'm DYING to read that one. I hear it's a great read  :Smile:

----------


## ThePianoMan

_Wizard of Earthsea_ by Ursula LeGuin. Nice read, but it didn't live up to the hype I'd heard about it.

----------


## crazefest456

For my birthday, I bought (okay, used my parent's credit card) the Feynman Lectures on Physics!!! The whole set...it's so useful (and fun to read). I got so happy I didn't touch the books for a week so that they won't get 'ruined'.  :Banana:

----------


## Shea

> *And for Christmas I got:*
> _JPod_ by Douglas Coupland
> _1984_ by George Orwell
> _Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow_ by Peter Høeg


 :Bawling:  I don't get books for presents anymore. Leo complains that I have too many now.

I bought one for myself though, Irish Dreams by Nora Roberts. Never really heard of it before, but the books I have in mind to write have a lot to do with Ireland, so I couldn't really resist.

----------


## Remarkable

Would it be too much if I said I recieved 9 books as presents?...
Well,here it goes...

The Fifth Child-Doris Lessing
Seeing-Jose Saramago
Women in Love-D.H.Lawrence
The Ground Beneath Her Feet-Salman Rushdie
Shame-Salman Rushdie
The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket-Edgar Allan Poe
A short introductin in Social-Cultural Anthropology
Un Amour de Swann-Marcel Proust 
Selected Poetry of Lord Byron

Yes,a happy new year for me...At least for some time...

----------


## quasimodo1

To Remarkable: The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket-Edgar Allan Poe
A short introductin in Social-Cultural Anthropology
Un Amour de Swann-Marcel Proust
Nice windfall of great books. I would start with these three.. quasi

----------


## Ruth?

I've just bought (Hurrah for christmas money) The Heartbreaking Work of a Staggering Genius by Dave Eggers, and Selected Poems of Carol Ann Duffy and Louis MacNeiece.

I'm really getting into poetry-I used to hate it!

----------


## grace86

I forgot to mention a couple of books I did get for Christmas...why I said I didn't get any is beyond me, but oh well.

My secret santa at church gave me *Introduction to the History of Christianity* it's got a CD-ROM and color pictures everywhere (I think secret santa was paying too much attention to me  :Tongue:  )

Think I mentioned somewhere else that my best friend bought me a hardcover copy of *Crime and Punishment*, she knew I had ruined by paperback copy.

----------


## thelastmelon

> I don't get books for presents anymore. Leo complains that I have too many now.


Too many? You can't have too many.
If you could though.. then me and my boyfriend has too many. We can only fit one bookshelf into the apartment right now, and we are using a shelf in the kitchen for books now as well. If we had the room for it, we'd have two more bookshelves filled with books.  :Tongue:  (I didn't think when I wrote and wrote the word _money_ instead of books at first.. but two bookshelves with money would be good too, lala)

----------


## Morad

Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte.

----------


## Shea

> Too many? You can't have too many.
> If you could though.. then me and my boyfriend has too many. We can only fit one bookshelf into the apartment right now, and we are using a shelf in the kitchen for books now as well. If we had the room for it, we'd have two more bookshelves filled with books.  (I didn't think when I wrote and wrote the word _money_ instead of books at first.. but two bookshelves with money would be good too, lala)


 :FRlol:  We're in the process of looking for a new house now and I keep thinking, wouldn't it be great to have a library room? That would never happen.

On my last birthday, I asked for a specific book. Our cofee maker happened to bite the dust a few days before. Guess what I got for my birthday....?

----------


## vheissu

The one I'm currently reading, The wind-up bird chronicle, which I bought at Heathrow airport, as a xmas present to myself  :Wink:

----------


## Lily Adams

The Secret Agent by Joseph Conrad.

----------


## hellsapoppin

Bodyline - The Novel  by Paul Wheeler. 

This deals with the famous (or infamous) cricket Test series between Australia and England of 1932/3.

In the USA, we have had very good fiction writing about baseball and how it reflects our society. Little do we know that the British, Australians, Indians, and West Indians have also produced a great deal of meritorious fiction on the subject of cricket.

----------


## metal134

Bewteen my birthday and Christmas, I got 10 new books (12 if you caount the fact that two of them are 2-in-one books):
The Fountainhead - Ayn Rand
The Collected Short Stories of William Faulkner
The Great American Novel - Philp Roth
The Human Stain - Philip Roth
The Complete Poems of William Blake
Metamorphasis/The Trial - Franz Kafka
Candide/The Maid of Orleans - Voltaire
The Art of War - Sun Tzu
Beowulf
A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man - James joyce

----------


## subterranean

My last book shoppings in the last day of 2007 were:

_Fight Club_ by Chuck, I've seen the movie like dozens of times and when I looked this book on the shelf, I got moved to pick it up

_Junky_ by Bill, no particular reason why and just want to know more about his writing.

----------


## quasimodo1

To metal134: Your collection of new books is great but "A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man" - James Joyce...is a delightfull work, suprising and the most accessable of Joyce's works. quasi

----------


## Lioness_Heart

_The Evolution of Cooperation_ for my mum's birthday. It was really hard to find, so I had to get it off Amazon via a friend seeing as I'm not 18 so don't have a credit card.

Last book I bought for me was _Silverthorn_ by Raymond E Feist, but the last one I _acquired_ was a lovely new hardback copy of _War and Peace_ for Christmas.

----------


## metal134

> To metal134: Your collection of new books is great but "A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man" - James Joyce...is a delightfull work, suprising and the most accessable of Joyce's works. quasi


Yeah, I'm still slowly working my way through "Ulysess".

----------


## brainstrain

I last bought about 6 books at Barnes & Noble while my sisters and mom were shopping. The last one of them that I found, and bought on kind of a whim, was The Sword of Shannara.

It looked like the epic masterpiece sort of book that I enjoy, but only time (and my progression through a lengthy reading list) will tell.

----------


## Rogers_68

"A Thousand Splendid Suns" by Khaled Hosseini. The story was worth 4 or 5 times what I paid for the book. Excellent.

----------


## Nossa

> "A Thousand Splendid Suns" by Khaled Hosseini. The story was worth 4 or 5 times what I paid for the book. Excellent.


Lucky you!!!!!!! It's WAY too expensive here, and I'm dying to read it. Maybe you can tell me what you think of it when you're done with it. And if it's as good as Hosseini's The Kite Runner  :Smile:

----------


## manolia

I bought and received as presents some very nice books.

"Breakfast to Tiffany's" Truman capote
"Herzog" S. Bellow 
"Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn" M. Twain
"Anna Karenina" L Tolstoy
"The Divine comedy" Dante (a leather bound edition, translation by N. Kazantzakis  :Banana:  )
"Zorba" N. Kazantzakis (a leatherbound edition  :Biggrin:  )
"The 120 days of Sodom" Marquis de Sade
"The Metamorphoses" F Kafka
"The turn of the screw and the Aspern papers" H. James

and last but not least

a fancy book with 1000 buildings from all over the world..that was the best gift  :Smile:

----------


## quasimodo1

"The Edge of Evolution" (The search for the Limits of Darwinism) by Michael J. Behe

----------


## Kafka's Crow

'Proust' by Edmund White:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Proust-Edmun...9435504&sr=8-9

Kafka on the Shore (Audio book):
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kafka-Shore-...9435789&sr=8-1

----------


## THX-1138

the Road by Cormac Mccarthy 
A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man - James joyce

----------


## amalia1985

_Resistance_ by Owen Sheers

_She_ by H.Rider Haggard

_The Diamond of Drury Lane_ by Julia Golding

_The African Queen_ by C.S.Forester

_The Magician_ by W.Somerset Maugham

_The Robe_ by Lloyd C.Douglas

----------


## Idril

_The Atom Station_ ~ Halldor Laxness
_The Foundation Pit_ ~ Andrey Platonov
_Jenny_ ~ Sigrid Undset
_The Life and Extraordinary Adventures of Private Ivan Chonkin_  ~ Vladimir Voinovich

----------


## thelastmelon

_Things Fall Apart_ - Chinua Achebe

----------


## Dark Muse

From the First Americans serirs by William Sarabande:

_Forbidden Land_ 
_Corridor of Storms_
_Beyond the Sea of Ice_

and I got

_Reindeer Moon_, by Elizabeth Marshal Thomas

----------


## Tosca

"The Inferno"
"Purgatorio" - all three by Dante
"Paradiso"

And "Far From the Madding Crowd" by Hardy

----------


## grace86

Ancient North America: The Archaeology of a Continent - Brian Fagan
Man the Hunter - (Can't remember author)
Plants, People, and Culture: The Science of Ethnobotany - Michael Balick
Botany for Gardeners - Brian Capon
College Algebra - (Barf...remedial class) Beecher

These are all my textbooks for winter quarter. The first four are pretty interesting, but as for math - I could do without it. A little spiteful considering I aced Statistics.

----------


## LeonMello

My last three bought:

Lord Jim - Joseph Conrad
The City and the Mountains - E&#231;a de Queiroz
The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe

----------


## OnyxRose

_1984_ - George Orwell
_Slaughterhouse-Five_ - Kurt Vonnegut
_We the Living_ - Ayn Rand
_Anthem_ - Ayn Rand
_The Sweet Far Thing_ - Libba Bray
_Airframe_ - Michael Crichton
_For One More Day_ - Mitch Albom
_Black House_ - Stephen King and Peter Straub

----------


## thelastmelon

_The Simple Past_ by the Moroccan writer Driss Chraibi. 
I also bought a book with quite many poems by 26 different contemporary Lithuanian poets.

----------


## Idril

_Tropic of Cancer_ by Henry Miller...although I didn't technically buy it, it was a very thoughtful gift.  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

"Beauty and the Beast" Vocal Selections
The book made for the movie "Sweeney Todd"

Yes, I know they aren't "story" books, but they are still books, nonetheless!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Alexei

I bought another Lawrence's book - *"The Plumed Serpent"*. I was browsing a new book shop I stumbled on and I just saw it on the bookshelf, so i decided to buy it  :FRlol:

----------


## Riesa

> _Tropic of Cancer_ by Henry Miller...although I didn't technically buy it, it was a very thoughtful gift.



I agree, it surely was.  :Wink:  

In a similiar vein are the newest additions to my library, one being an EXTREMELY thoughtful gift...just look at the thoughtful inscription: "devastation has never been so beautiful" 
Independent People ~ By Halldor Laxness 

and Ceremony~ Leslie Marmon Silko~ is officially the last book I bought, thanks IP

----------


## aeroport

Just bought Hitchens's _Portable Atheist_ and _The Golden Notebook_ by Doris Lessing.

----------


## ben.!

Bought three in Borders!

_Slow Man_ - J. M. Coetzee (for the forum book club).

_The Time Machine_ - H. G. Wells

_The Shining_ - Stephen King

----------


## AimusSage

I almost bought _The God Delusion_ By Richard Dawkins. I saw it in the book store the other day. Upon closer examination I found that I forgot my wallet, so I didn't get it after all.

----------


## Niamh

A Quiet Belief in Angels by R.J.Ellory

----------


## Idril

> I agree, it surely was.  
> 
> In a similiar vein are the newest additions to my library, one being an EXTREMELY thoughtful gift...just look at the thoughtful inscription: "devastation has never been so beautiful" 
> Independent People ~ By Halldor Laxness


Oh, I just can't wait until you read it. I really think it will speak to the poet in you.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hira

Just bought a few days ago, 'The Brothers Karamazov' (woohoo finally found it), 'The Name of the Rose', 'The Golden Notebook' and the 'Dubliners'.

----------


## mness421

Does it count if they're not literature? I'd received some money for X-mas and decided to get some books. It's a relatively small list, but it was a pretty good chunk of change:
A Brief History of Time
The Practical Geologist
Restless Skies
The 50 Best Sights in Astronomy and How to See Them
Astronomy for Dummies

My birthday is next month and I'm planning on at least getting the complete works of Robert Frost and Edgar Allen Poe.

----------


## Dark Muse

I just bought 

_A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ by James Joyce 

and

_The Age of Innocence_ by Edith Whorton

----------


## aeroport

Just got the rest of my textbooks. _The Penguin Anthology of American Literature_, vol. 2; _Milton: Major Works_; _The Bedford Anthology of World Literature vol 1 - The Ancient World_; _Blackwell Annotated Anthology of Seventeenth Century Poetry_

----------


## andave_ya

which courses are those? I'd like that class.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PoeticPassions

The Sufferings of Young Werther and Don Quixote (the books I should have read ages ago, but never got around to...)

Half Price Books is great  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Does it count if they're not literature? I'd received some money for X-mas and decided to get some books. It's a relatively small list, but it was a pretty good chunk of change:
> A Brief History of Time
> The Practical Geologist
> Restless Skies
> The 50 Best Sights in Astronomy and How to See Them
> Astronomy for Dummies
> 
> My birthday is next month and I'm planning on at least getting the complete works of Robert Frost and Edgar Allen Poe.


The Practical Geologist? Let me know if its any good. :Smile:  And Yes its okay to post non-lit.

----------


## Tersely

The Bostonians by Henry James and The Green Mile by Stephen King. 
I always buy one serious and one for enjoyment. Almost always read the enjoyment ones first haha.

----------


## manolia

"Cider house rules" - J Irving
"The world according to Garp" J Irving

----------


## Lost Arts

I stopped by my local used bookshop on Tuesday and came out $60 lighter. Half of that went to a single book: Behind a Mask: The unknown thrillers of Louisa May Alcott. It's a mint condition first edition. Now I'm afraid to read it because the binding is so tight I don't think anyone ever read it before. I also got The Essential Writings of Ralph Waldo Emerson, Writers in Residence (a picture book about the homes of American authors) and a jazz piano book I'll use for teaching. So there goes my Christmas cheque that my mom sent me.

----------


## sir orange

The posthumous papers of Pickwick Club

----------


## Annamariah

I just bought _Tulta ja tuulta_ on huuto.net (it's like a Finnish ebay). I've been looking for a copy of that book a couple of years already, since it was printed in 1939 and it's pretty much forgotten that it even exists.

----------


## Kafka's Crow

A Year of Reading Proust by Phyllis Rose which goes nicely with my reading of A Remembrance of Things Past:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Year-Reading...0676040&sr=8-2

----------


## mmanuelap

last book I bought was The Pact, by Jodi Picoult.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

The Name of the Rose- Eco

----------


## Splendour

Atonement -- MacEwan

Now I want to buy some new history books......but perhaps I should first get through Road to Reality by Roger Penrose, that's a physics book if you are wondering.

----------


## andave_ya

Common Sense by Thomas Paine

----------


## Kafka's Crow

The postwoman just delivered my lovely hard-bound bilingual edition of _Waitng for Godot: En Attendant Godot_ :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Waiting-Godo...741335&sr=1-19

----------


## Splendour

lol...the Waiting for Gadot I have is a sad photocopy used in English class..........I've suddenly realized highschool English teachers are probably one of the largest groups who violates copyright...

----------


## Rogers_68

I tend to buy or collect in waves, hence:

-I bought _V._ at this great place called Ophelia's in Fremont (Seattle)
-I have _Gilead_ coming via bookmooch
-I have _Water For Elephants_ and _The Raw Shark Texts_ sitting on the shelf from Christmas

And if _that_ isn't enough:

-I just mooched the 3 _Lord of the Rings_ books because I've never read them

I've got some reading to do...

----------


## Rogers_68

> The Sufferings of Young Werther and Don Quixote (the books I should have read ages ago, but never got around to...)
> 
> Half Price Books is great


For sure!

----------


## LadyWentworth

The Looking Glass Wars - Frank Beddor

----------


## Igetanotion

The last book I bought was "Schindler's List" by Thomas Keneally.
And before that I got a book of Robert Frost poetry. I love buying books.. Its really a terrible habit  :FRlol:

----------


## Kafka's Crow

> lol...the Waiting for Gadot I have is a sad photocopy used in English class..........I've suddenly realized highschool English teachers are probably one of the largest groups who violates copyright...


I have more editions of Beckett's works than I could remember including the first editions of _Molloy_, _Malone Dies_ and _The Unnameable_. I have various audio and video productions of _Godot_ and a nice little bronze statue of Samuel Beckett's which sits on my bookshelf. I can't resist such things, a lot of time and money spent on Beckett. I have been grappling with his works for 18 years now (that's almost half of my life).

----------


## quasimodo1

The Edge of Evolution by Michael J. Behe

----------


## mapgirl

Last book was and illustrated version of The Divine Comedy. Haven't been able to get to it because of my university studies but I can't wait.

----------


## aeroport

> I have been *grappling* with his works for 18 years now (that's almost half of my life).


I can think of no more appropriate word... 


Just picked up _The New Kings of Nonfiction_ (edited and w/an introduction by Ira Glass) and Ian Fleming's _Doctor No_.

----------


## grace86

Ahhh! I have just discovered my library's "Book Cellar" - yes I have never bought used books from my library before. I ended up getting six books for three dollars! I bought:

Gone with the Wind
The House of Mirth
Brave New World
Snow Falling on Cedars
The Unbearable Lightness of Being
Wicked (this one is for my sister)

And I was just on one wall!!! There were so many more I could have checked out! I bought these on top of borrowing some from the library.

----------


## toni

The Horse Dealer's Daughter - D.H. Lawrence


I was reading it at the bookstore and decided to purchase it!
~

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Received my copy of _A Man without Qualities_ by Robert Musil along with a pile of books for my boy from Amazon yesterday:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-Without-...1429845&sr=8-1

----------


## Kafka's Crow

> The Edge of Evolution by Michael J. Behe


Behe was expertly taken apart by Dawkins _see_ 'The God Delusion' pages 129-131 and page 133.

----------


## aeroport

_Bodies In Motion and At Rest_ - Thomas Lynch

----------


## Niamh

three late medieval morality plays: Mankind, Everyman, Mundus Et Infans

----------


## Idril

The theme this shopping trip was Scandinavia and Russia...I just can't seem to get away from Russian thing.  :Tongue: 

_The Treasure_ by Selma Lagerlof
_Victoria_ by Knut Hamson
_The Slynx_ by Tatyana Tolstaya
_Ward No. 7; An Autobiographical Novel_ by Valerii Tarsis

----------


## thelastmelon

> The theme this shopping trip was Scandinavia and Russia...I just can't seem to get away from Russian thing. 
> 
> _Victoria_ by Knut Hamson


Just a correction in the spelling. His name is Knut Hamsun with a u instead of an o.  :Tongue:  
By the way, do you read a lot of Scandinavian literature?

----------


## Idril

> Just a correction in the spelling. His name is Knut Hamsun with a u instead of an o.  
> By the way, do you read a lot of Scandinavian literature?


Oh! Sorry about that.  :Blush:  

And I haven't read all that much Scandinavian literature yet but I'm interested in delving into that pool. I've read a fair amount of Halldor Laxness, whom I love; _Jerusalem_ by Selma Lagerlof (I think you recommended that one  :Wink:  ), which I also loved and _Gunnar's Daughter_ by Sigrid Undset. I'm currently reading _Jenny_, also by Undset. Oh, and O.E. Rolvaag but I'm not sure if he counts since he's now a US citizen...or was, I think he might be dead (oh yeah! I just checked and he's been dead for quite awhile  :Blush:  )... but the book of his I've read, _The Boat of Longing_ takes place, at least in part, in Norway. I have his _Giants in the Earth_ in my to-read pile but that's a book about Norwegian immigrants in the Dakotas, which will be a world I'm familiar with, that being my paternal heritage.  :Biggrin:  

Any recommendations you have will be very welcome. I ran into a book on Amazon that looked interesting, _Out Stealing Horses_ by Per Petterson, do you know anything about it? Is it any good?

----------


## Sparrow

I bought _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_ by Lisa See, at the urge of my friend, and _The Master and Margarita_ by Mikhail Bulgakov, at the behest of another friend.

----------


## mmanuelap

The Book Thief by Markus Zusak

----------


## Dark Muse

Well I just bought a bunch of new books: 

The Jungle by Upton Sinclair
The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand
The Agony and the Ecstasy by Irving Stone
Daughter of Troy by Sarah B. Franklin
She Who Remebers, and Voice of the Earth, by Linda Lay Shuler
To the Hilt by Dick Francis
The Haunter of the Dark and other stories by H.P. Lovecraft

----------


## Sucundus

I just bought a hard cover, I believe 1980 print of Vonneguts "Slaughter House Five" in good condition for 8$ on e-Bay. One of my favorites.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Everyman


Have you ever read this one before?

----------


## Ultravox

I bought several the other day, three for my university course:

_Northanger Abbey_, Jane Austen
_Frankenstein_, Mary Shelley
_Poetics_, Aristotle

and two others:

_Middlemarch_, George Eliot
_A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_, James Joyce.

I seem to buy books at a rate much quicker than the rate at which I can read them.

----------


## Dark Muse

Good choices, I have read and enjoyed Northanger Abbey, and Franekstein, and I am currently reading A Protrait of the Artist as a Young Man

----------


## Takeahnase

I picked up some cheap, second-hand copies of _Jude the Obscure_, _Middlemarch_ and _Tess of the d'Ubervilles_ the other day. They'll just be lying unread on my shelves for decades most probably because, like Ultravox, I'm buying/borrowing more books than I can get through... my room's absolutely bursting at the seams at the moment and yet I still keep on buying/borrowing more.

----------


## aeroport

_Myths and Legends of the Celts_ - James MacKillop
_Kushiel's Dart_ - Jacqueline Carey

----------


## Erichtho

Yesterday I bought 
_My Name be Gantenbein_ by Max Frisch 
and
_Kino_ by Hermann Kant.

----------


## Alexei

Today I bought *"A Tale of Two Cities"* by Charles Dickens for the BookClub reading  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

_Art of Hugging People: A 10-Step Guide to Being More Hug Oriented (Especially Those Towards You Have Met On Cyberspace)_

----------


## manolia

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

"A prayer for Owen Meany" J Irving

----------


## Scheherazade

> "A prayer for Owen Meany" J Irving


 :Wink: 

The discussion thread: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=24399

----------


## muhsin

_Violets Are Blue_ by James Patterson.

----------


## Ultravox

_Cash_, Johnny Cash (Autobiography)
_The Hippopotamus_, Stephen Fry
_The Liar,_ Stephen Fry
_Moab is my Washpot_, Stephen Fry (Autobiography)
_Touching from a Distance - Ian Curtis & Joy Division_, Deborah Curtis (Biography)

----------


## Idril

_Cat and Mouse_ by Gunter Grass

----------


## PEACHWRITE

The layout is beautiful. but haven't finished reading the book.

feng shui your life

----------


## Janine

Alphonse Mucha, Masterworks ~ I love art books!

----------


## johann cruyff

A complete collection of Kafka's short stories.Finally found it!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

i bought Durrell's vol2 and vol4 of his Alexandria Quartet in a used book store. Frustrating because you only get half of the quartet and you can't even start reading it at least. In a way I'm lucky because these books are rarities if you're living in my country.

----------


## Scarlet'sWalk

My Name is Red by Orhan Pamuk

----------


## optimisticnad

The island of Doctor Moreau - H.G.Wells (worth every penny) 

'Half man. Half beast. All terror' lol. cracks me up everytime.

----------


## aeroport

_The Poetry of Robert Frost_
_On Chesil Beach_ - Ian McEwan

----------


## Remarkable

Of Mice and Men-John Steinbeck

An absolute wonder!

----------


## manolia

I know i shouldn't buy any more books (not until i finish the 100 un-read books i have already  :Blush:  ) but somehow i couldn't resist buying

"The magus" by J Fowles

i have read the review here on litnet (i think it was by vheissu or scher) and today i saw the book on the shelf (of the bookstore which i wasn't supposed to enter anyway) and then something happened and everything went blank..next thing i remember was me carrying the book  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aluno49

"His Illegal Self" by Peter Carey.

Aluno

----------


## superunknown

Just ordered:
For Whom the Bell Tolls - Hemingway
Ham on Rye - Bukowski
Invisible Man - Ralph Ellison

----------


## mtpspur

Jane and the Barque of Fraility by Stephanie Barron. The 9th Jane Austen mystery. She's 35 at this point as Barron interweaves her real life with a mystery (usually with political ovetones related to the Napoleonic wars). I think the authoress might be able squeeze one or two more books out of her life as she tends to move each book up a year of so.

A Jimgrim book by Talbot Mundy (Jimgrim and the Lady Ayisha) is on order but must wait until Monday of next week to be paid for. Due in this Tuesday.

----------


## Takeahnase

I walked to a couple of local charity shops during my college break and raided their books shelves again. I picked up a copy of _The Ancestor's Tale_ by Richard Dawkins and also _The Name of the Rose_ by Umberto Eco. I'm a little gutted though, there was a lovely looking little second-hand bookshop very close to my college that I've always wanted to have a snoop around in but never got around to, and the very day I decide to pop in I find that it's closed down. 'Tis never to be known what little treasures might have been lying in wait within.

On a side note, has anyone ever visited the second hand book stalls underneath Waterloo bridge in London? I had a quick browse there this staurday and I must admit, I found the prices quite steep... most books I had a look at seemed to be around £4, just your average paperback in an ok-ish condition. Just seemed to me to be fairly expensive for books that aren't even new and would probably cost around a pound elsewhere depending on where you look.

----------


## Joreads

I just bought the whole Jane Austen collection. I am looking forward to reading them.

----------


## Niamh

the sword in the stone- T.H.White

----------


## tractatus

> "The magus" by J Fowles
> 
> i have read the review here on litnet (i think it was by vheissu or scher) and today i saw the book on the shelf (of the bookstore which i wasn't supposed to enter anyway) and then something happened and everything went blank..next thing i remember was me carrying the book



I read this book years ago, many detail is not on my mind, but the theory of psychology was really boring. I dont like anything theoritical in literature, anyway.
but I would like to see the island, no matter how frightening.
= = = = =
I did Bernieres "Birds Without Wings", and was a mistake.

----------


## Erichtho

Yesterday I bought L. Pirandello's _Six Characters in Search of an Author_.

----------


## thelastmelon

_Snow_ - Orhan Pamuk
_Eagle in the Sky_ - Wilbur Smith
_The Full Cupboard of Life_ - Alexander McCall Smith
_Candide_ - François Voltaire
_Ficciones_ - Jorge Luis Borges
_Tsotsi_ - Athol Fugard

It's a big booksale in Sweden!

I also bought a book called Nobeller (Nobels) and it's a book with novels by many authors that has won the Nobel Prize during the years. There are novels by: Selma Lagerlöf, Octavio Paz, Halldór Laxness, Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Gao Xingjian, John Steinbeck and many more.

----------


## Aiculík

Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter

----------


## Remarkable

A Tale of Two Cities-Charles Dickens

Finally I'll be able to join the book club!

----------


## V.Jayalakshmi

Dear Members,

I am glad to answer the post.I bought Lee Child's 'Trip wire',also his 'Die trying','the Visitor'.Yet to start reading though.

----------


## Takeahnase

The Hunchback of Notre-Dame by Victor Hugo and The Golden Treasury by Palgrave.

----------


## livelaughlove

"I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings" by Maya Angelou.. so far it's been great.  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

_The Narrows_ - Michael Connelly
_Sleepwalking Land_ - Mia Couto
_Desert Children_ - Waris Dirie
_Half Of A Yellow Sun_ - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
_The Lover_ - Marguerite Duras

----------


## grace86

On my latest two occasions (sp?) I bought:

Night - Elie Weisel
The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
Anthem - Ayn Rand
The Dolorous Passion of our Lord Jesus Christ - Anne Catherine Emmerich
The Communist Manifesto - Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels
The Origin of Species - Charles Darwin
Evolution and Ethics - Thomas H. Huxley

Sounds like I'm a bit eclectic, but I promise, there is reason behind the madness.

----------


## thelastmelon

_The Attack_ - Yasmina Khadra

----------


## Ryduce

Yesterday I purchased The Snows of Kilimanjaro and As I Lay Dying.

Also, in the mail I have three political books on the way.

----------


## asilef73

All Men Are Mortal-Simone de Beauvoir

----------


## bouquin

> Yesterday I bought L. Pirandello's _Six Characters in Search of an Author_.




I have read some of Pirandello's short stories; they're excellent.

I recently purchased the following:
_The Vicar of Wakefield_ by Oliver Goldsmith
_Buddenbrooks_ by Thomas Mann
_A Delicate Balance_ by Edward Albee.

I bought them at a second-hand book shop in Avignon, on the Rue Trois Faucons. I paid 8 euros for the 3 volumes.

----------


## mohakom

Kim by Rudyard Kipling i'v never heard of it but i found sth pushed me to by it may be the short title...... ..........

----------


## Niamh

Stardust by Gaiman
Candide By Voltaire

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

2nd hand copy of A Clockwork Orange for about $1

----------


## toni

I'm taking advantage of the holyweek to read all the books I have purchased from booksale last month! Yay now I have the time to read them. 

The Portrait of an Artist as a Young Man ~ James Joyce
Selected Stories - Butch Dalisay
101 Things You Didn't Know About Shakespeare
The Elements of Style - E.B White
Madame Bovary - Gustav Flaubert

----------


## aeroport

_Conversations with Ingmar Bergman_
_Our Secret Discipline: Yeats and Lyric Form_ - Helen Vendler

----------


## moose gurl

I was given Special Topics in Calamity Physics. I think the last book I actually purchased was a book on running techniques. The last novel I actually purchased was Fahrenheit 451.

----------


## sprinks

The last books i bought would be
Ten Things I Hate About Me - Randa Abdel-Fattah
A Midsummer Night's Dream - Shakespeare
m or f? - Lisa Papademetriou and Chris Tebbetts
Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen 
Will - Maria Boyd

----------


## Mockingbird_z

well i didnt buy but was given as a present a book of short stories by F.Scott Fitzgerald "The diamon as big as the Ritz"

----------


## summersun

'The rules of attraction' - Bret Easton Ellis
'American Psycho' - Bret Easton Ellis
'Neither here nor there' - Bill Bryson
and some german book by Charlotte Link

----------


## muhsin

Deception Point by Dan Brown

----------


## Mockingbird_z

all the King's men by Robert Penn Worren

----------


## aeroport

> 'The rules of attraction' - Bret Easton Ellis
> 'American Psycho' - Bret Easton Ellis


He's an interesting one; I just read _Less Than Zero_ last summer. Creepy...

Today, in the mail, I received:
_The American Renaissance: Art and Expression in the Age of Emerson and Whitman_ - F.O. Matthiessen
_Roderick Hudson_ - Henry James

----------


## asilef73

The Great Gatsby-F. Scott Fitzgerald
The Fountainhead-Ayn Rand
Doctor Faustus-Thomas Mann
The Love Poems of Elizabeth and Robert Browning

----------


## superunknown

I went on a bit of a spree when I came across a second hand shop near where I live... I can never resist those.

Sylvia Plath - The Bell Jar
Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Hemingway - True at First Light
Faulkner - Light in August
Solzhenitsin - One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovitch

----------


## Janine

> Deception Point by Dan Brown


*mushsin,* This is so funny; I was in my library last night and saw this book in the free bin. I never heard of it before, but my friend likes Dan Brown, so I picked it up for her. Is it a good read? Just curious. It did look sort of interesting from the cover and unlike his "DaVinci Code" and other books.

----------


## Idril

I've been away for a bit and in that time, I've bought a fair amount of books. I was trying to get out of my Russian rut so I made a concerted effort to avoid anything Russian for awhile so I got:

_Growth of the Soil_ and _Victoria_ by Knut Hamsun
_Nothing-Doting-Blindness_ by Henry Green
_The Fish Can Sing_ by Halldor Laxness
_Disgrace_ by J.M. Coetzee
_My Antonia_ by Willa Cather
_Somersault_ by Kenzaburo Oe...and
_Scum_ by Isaac Bahevis Singer

...but then I got this overwhelming feeling that something was missing so yesterday I ordered:

_The Law of Eternity_ by Nodar Dumbadze, who is actually Georgian so not Russian but a Soviet Georgian so...close...sort of... That book was recommened to me by someone at the librarything site.

_Pretender to the Throne: Further Adventures of Private Ivan Chonkin_ by Vladimir Voinovich...and

_The Twelve Chairs_ by Ilya Ilf

Now I have a freakishly long 'to read' pile but all is right with the world now that it has some Russian in it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lady Raven

Marie Antoinette: The Journey by Antonia Frazer

----------


## Dark Muse

Well I am quite happy, I just got the complete works of Edgar Allan Poe

----------


## ben.!

I scoured the school bookshop in the past week for some holiday reading. To me it's all free, 'cause it gets billed on my parents' account! They'll never know! :Biggrin:  

Anyway, here's what I bought:

_The Kite Runner_ - Khaled Hosseini

_Hatchet_ - Gary Paulsen

_Love in the Time of Cholera_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez

_An Evil Cradling_ - Brian Keenan

_The Grapes of Wrath_ - John Steinbeck

_Kim_ - Rudyard Kipling

_One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich_ - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn

_The Outsider_ - Albert Camus

_Madame Bovary_ - Gustav Flaubert

_Waiting for Godot_ (The play) - Samuel Beckett

And here's some other books I've bought, though they weren't from the school bookshop, in the past week:

_The Philosophy of Andy Warhol: From A to B and Back Again_ - Andy Warhol

_No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy

_The Book Thief_ - Markus Zusak

and then I bought one for my Father:

_Atonement_ - Ian McEwan

Haha, spent all my debit card on those!

So, what you think, good selection?

----------


## Kirby

Recently bought:

Candide: Or Optimism by Voltaire
Cats Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut
Into the Wild by Jon Krakauer

----------


## Dark Muse

Hatchet - Gary Paulsen: I read that book a long time ago, but I do remember enjoying it

The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck: I enjoyed this book more than I thought I would, sense I really did not care for Of Mice and Men 

Kim - Rudyard Kipling: This is a good book 

Madame Bovary - Gustav Flaubert: I have just recently aquired a copy of this, have not read it yet, but look forward to doing so soon

----------


## Kirby

> Stardust by Gaiman
> Candide By Voltaire


 :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Ace

_Exit A_ by Anthony Swoffard - I didn't care for it that much...

_The Five People You Meet In Heaven_ by Mitch Albom - Thought it was decent, not as good as everyone says it is

_The Screwtape Letters_ by C.S. Lewis - Haven't read it yet, looks promising

----------


## aeroport

_The Collected Poetry and Prose of Wallace Stevens_
_How to Read a Poem_ - Terry Eagleton

----------


## djy78usa

I guess, _technically,_ the last book I bought was a new Moleskine pocket journal. But I just ordered Amazing Grace: William Wilberforce and the Heroic Campaign to End Slavery by Eric Metaxas. Looking forward to reading it after seeing the movie.

----------


## grace86

A Creative Approach to Music Fundamentals
Language: Its Structure and Use
Evolutionary Medicine and Health

Those are for class this quarter. Intro to Music (theory), Intro to Linguistics, and Biological Approaches to Medical Anthropology classes (respectively)

This is going to be an interesting quarter.

----------


## BelvoirPWOC

Oops!!!

----------


## Dark Muse

Most of these I just got for one of my classes but most of them also happend to be upon one of my book lists as well. 

_Dubliners_, James Joyce

_A Passage to India_, E.M. Forster

_The Death of the Heart_, Elizabeth Bowen

_To the Lighthouse_, Virginia Wolf

*_The Ambassadors_, Henry James

*_The Handmaid's Tale_, Margaret Atwood 

*_The Island of the Day Before_, Umberto Eco

*_Dark Voices_, a collection of horror stories

* These ones I got for only for my personal reading pleasure, and are not school related.

----------


## djy78usa

> _Dubliners_, James Joyce


One of my favorites! I just bought _A Cloclwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess. I've seen the movie countless times, but never read the book. I also bought Norman Mailer's _The Naked and the Dead,_ I've been told that no self-respecting U.S. soldier could go without reading this book.

----------


## whf800

The Crying of Lot 49, by Thomas Pynchon- Haven't gotten around to starting it yet, but I've heard it's his most accessible work and therefore probably the best way to introduce myself to his writing.

----------


## Dark Muse

> One of my favorites! I just bought _A Cloclwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess. I've seen the movie countless times, but never read the book. I also bought Norman Mailer's _The Naked and the Dead,_ I've been told that no self-respecting U.S. soldier could go without reading this book.


Though I have not read The Dubliners before, I have read Joyce before, and honestly I am not exactly enthusiastic about pursuing more of his work from my prior experience. 

I really want to read A Clockwork Orange, but I can never find it at my bookstore.

----------


## djy78usa

> Though I have not read The Dubliners before, I have read Joyce before, and honestly I am not exactly enthusiastic about pursuing more of his work from my prior experience. 
> 
> I really want to read A Clockwork Orange, but I can never find it at my bookstore.


not to sound like a creep or anything... but PM me your address and I'll send a copy !!!

----------


## islandclimber

> Personally, I thought _The Kite Runner_ was abysmal. Terrible, terrible writing, but a lot of people loved it.


I agree with you completely... it seems like it is one of those rare books that the movie could be better than the book :Wink:  ... Same with his previous book _Empire of a Thousand Splendid Suns_.. My girlfriend at the time, loved them both, so she convinced me to read them... needless to say I was horribly disappointed.. very very mediocre writing... But that explains why it was a bestseller... generally books become bestsellers nowadays because they are accessible, and easy to read for the general public, which is not a very good sign if one is looking for something of quality.. Something that could be called good Literature...

----------


## islandclimber

Oh yeah, and the last book I bought was Borges' _Collected Fictions...._  I loved _Labyrinths_ as well as the _El ALeph_ collection so I just had to go for the rest.... I am eagerly anticipating its arrival...

before that was Dostoevsky's _A Raw Youth_ ( or The Adolescent).. the least well known, and in my opinion, the most underrated of his five major works... in fact one of the most underrated books I have read...

----------


## capek

My sister gave me a gift certificate to B&N for my bday, so I bought the 5 Novels of Flaubert B&N volume, and Dostoevsky's The Idiot. So far I've started on Flaubert's The Temptation of St Anthony, quite excellent.

----------


## Julian Koller

> Oh yeah, and the last book I bought was Borges' _Collected Fictions...._  I loved _Labyrinths_ as well as the _El ALeph_ collection so I just had to go for the rest.... I am eagerly anticipating its arrival...
> 
> before that was *Dostoevsky's A Raw Youth* ( or The Adolescent).. the least well known, and in my opinion, *the most underrated of his five major works... in fact one of the most underrated books I have read*...


it is indeed one of Dostoevsky's best

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

The Secret Agent, and the Master and Margarita

----------


## muhsin

Dan Brown's _Deception Point_.

----------


## DCD1979

The last book I got was the 2008 Poet's Market (if you want to get technical... :Smile: .)

As far as novels...The Freedom Writers Diary by the original Freedom Writers and Erin Gruwell. (It's funny, as I read it, I realized these now young adults were from my graduating class of 1998. I doubt I would have lived through everything they've been through.)

This past summer we had to put my grandmother in a nursing home. When Mom came home after a weekend of cleaning Grandma's house, (that she lived in since 1948), she brought home several of Grandma's old books.

Heidi by Johanna Spyri
The Adventures of Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain
To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee
The Cat Who:
Talked to Ghosts
Went Underground
Lived High
Knew A Cardinal all by Lilian Jackson Braun
Earlier Poems by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
One Hundred and One Famous Poems compilation by Roy J. Cook
The Face Is Familiar by Ogden Nash

phewwwwwww  :Tongue:

----------


## islandclimber

> The Woodlanders - Thomas Hardy
> 
> Camille - Alexandre Dumas
> 
> The Temptation of St. Anthony - Flaubert
> 
> Whitman: Poems - Walt Whitman


Good choices!! I love _The Woodlanders_ and _Camille_ was quite good!  :Thumbs Up:  


and *Sir Bartholomew*.. I don't know if you've read it before but _Master and Margarita_ is just amazing!! I would recommend it to anyone... :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

_The Second Plane - September 11: Terror and Boredom_ - Martin Amis
(Some essays and a couple of short stories pertaining to extremism and terrorism and the day of infamy...)
_Daisy Miller_ - Henry James (new Penguin edition with intro by David Lodge; hopefully it uses the New York Edition text, as the previous Penguin edition did not...)
_Contes du jours et de la nuit_ ("_Stories of Day and Night_") - Guy de Maupassant
_Reading Myself and Others_ - Philip Roth

----------


## Bakiryu

The Feminine Mystique  :Biggrin:

----------


## Equilibrium

last book I bought... Well that depends, the last book I bought in a shop was "The best short stories of Fyodor Dostoevsky". The last book I bought online and have received in the post was "Antigone - Sophocles" and the last book that i bought online and have yet to receive is "The Brothers Karamazov - Dostoevsky".

----------


## kelby_lake

The Master & Margarita (Bulgakov)
Brave New World - reread (Huxley)

Am in process of reading The Master and Margarita. Very strange! The last book I bought was 'The Last Tycoon' by F. Scott Fitzgerald. Am planning to buy 'Giovanni's Room' by James Baldwin also.  :Smile:

----------


## detays

Stephen King- CELL

----------


## thelastmelon

A while back I bought following books:
_Catch 22_ - Joseph Heller
_Eragon_ - Christopher Paolini
_Odyssey_ - Homeros

----------


## Il Penseroso

Just today for a total of fifteen dollars:

Light in August - William Faulkner
Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
Catcher in the Rye - JD Salinger
(these last two are in preparation for an Adolescent Lit. class for teachers I'll be taking in the fall)
and The Collected Poems of Sylvia Plath

----------


## LeonMello

Berlin Alexanderplatz - Alfred Döblin

Anyone have some commentary about this book?

----------


## Cayenne

Zadie Smith - On Beauty 
Sabine Kuegler - Jungle Child

----------


## DapperDrake

Yesterday I bought The Collected poems of Thomas Hardy - My favourite poet, and a verse adaptation of Homers odyssey - originally for radio 4 apparently so I expect I'll like it. Did anyone else catch Harold Pinter's landscape on 4 yeasterday? I thought it was brilliant.

----------


## bouquin

Last month, at a couple of bookstores in Manila :

_Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe
_The Poisonwood Bible_ by Barbara Kingsolver
_The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy
_The Gathering_ by Anne Enright

----------


## Pecksie

I was at the Buenos Aires book fair last Monday and bought Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged" (I've heard so much about her, good and bad, I want to check out for myself) and Virginia Woolf's "The waves" and "To the lighthouse".

----------


## amanda_isabel

hmm, now that you mention it, p.a.m., i've been looking to read "To the Lighthouse" for a while now.

have two books waiting for my fingerprints to disturb the dust that has settled on them since the last time i picked it up, but i think i'm looking forward to starting another book my mom got for me just today: Far From the Madding Crowd. does that count as the last book i bought ?  :Smile:

----------


## Hank Stamper

yesterday I bought Rant by Chuck Palahniuk, the Subterraneans by Kerouac and The Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham
dunno when I will get to read them - I have about 40 books on the shelf that are still unread. I seem to have an addiction where I cant walk past a book shop without buying something, especially when there is stuff you want in the 3 for 2 offers!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

Joseph Conrad's Nostromo

----------


## Idril

I've gone on a bit of a buying binge, in the last few weeks I've bought:

_Paradise Reclaimed_ by Halldor Laxness
_Skylark Farm_ by Antonia Arslan
_The Tree of Man_ by Patrick White
_Monumental Propaganda_ by Vladimir Voinovich (my new favorite author)
_The Anti-Soviet Soviet Union_ by Vladimir Voinovich
_Candide_ by Voltaire
and lastly, _The Good Soldier_ by Ford Madox Ford

----------


## Trystan

'What Matters Most Is How Well You Walk Through the Fire' - Charles Bukowski. It's a large collection of his poetry.	

I also bought some of Poe's short stories the other day.

----------


## Beautifull

The Host by Stephenie Meyer...

----------


## Moandor

"Vellum" and "The Ink" by Hal Duncan

----------


## Pecksie

> Anna Karenina by Tolstoy, The Little Prince, and one of the various books by V.S. Naipaul


I read Anna Karenina this year. It's the most absolutely engrossing, sweeping, moving narrative I've read in a very, very long time. Good buy!

----------


## Pecksie

> Anna Karenina by Tolstoy, The Little Prince, and one of the various books by V.S. Naipaul


I read Anna Karenina this year. It's the most absolutely engrossing, sweeping, moving narrative I've read in a very, very long time. Good buy!

----------


## cipherdecoy

Light In August, In Evil Hour, Julius Caesar and Che's Bolivian diary. All at once.  :Smile:

----------


## bouquin

At a second-hand bookshop,

3 titles by W. Somerset Maugham:
_Cakes and Ale
The Moon and Sixpence
The Razor's Edge_ 

and _Ordinary Love & Good Will_ by Jane Smiley.

----------


## kasie

> Joseph Conrad's Nostromo


My favourite Conrad - hope you enjoy it, Sir B.

----------


## Julian Koller

The Complete Poems of Anna Akhmatova

----------


## Dharmabeat

Just ordered _Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov and _The Subterraneans_ by Jack Kerouac.

Slowly building up my book collection, but running out of space for the buggers!  :Tongue:

----------


## Dark Muse

I went bookshopping again: 

_The Family_  ~ Mario Puzo 

_The Dollmaker_~ Harriette Arnow

_Atlas Shrugged_ ~ Ayn Rand 

_Whip Hand_ ~ Dick Francis

----------


## johann cruyff

_A Brief History of Time_ by Stephen Hawking.Bought it yesterday.

----------


## Pyrrho

My library just sold some old books. I bought:
_1. Intruder in the Dust by W. Faulkner
2. J. Kerouac: On the Road (My second copy. Love the novel.)
3. S. Rushdie: Fury
4. H.G. Wells: The History of Mr. Polly
5. B. Easton Ellis: American Psycho_

----------


## Hank Stamper

> _A Brief History of Time_ by Stephen Hawking.Bought it yesterday.


I read this a few weeks ago, definitely worth the hype... and while there are some sections that are fairly esoteric, it is to Hawking's credit that he makes pretty difficult concepts digestible to the non-physicist...

I think you probably need to have a basic interest/curiosity in astro-physics and cosmology though otherwise it could be pretty hard work ..

----------


## johann cruyff

> I think you probably need to have a basic interest/curiosity in astro-physics and cosmology though otherwise it could be pretty hard work ..


Obviously...

----------


## Nightshade

The vindication on the rights of women by mary wollsencroft ( well actually im in the process of putting the amazon order in right now... so it sort of counts doesnt it?

----------


## pussnboots

I've bought several books recently

1 - Merle's Door : lessons from a freethinking dog
2 - Of Men and Their Mothers
3 - Mean Girls Grow Up
4 - Tell Me Where It Hurts: a day of humor, healing and hope. In my life as an animal surgeon

----------


## grace86

Could have sworn I posted this already, but:

Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers - Tolkein
Mythology - Edith Hamilton

----------


## aeroport

_Fierce Invalids Home from Hot Climates_ - Tom Robbins
_The Great Hunt_ - Robert Jordan

I just got Millicent Bell's _Meaning in Henry James_ in the mail today and have pre-ordered the forthcoming new Penguin editions of _The Wings of the Dove_ and _The Ambassadors_...

----------


## aeroport

> Strange you would choose James.


It's only a trick to mislead you about my username...  :Wink:  




> I love his writing, too, but I have to confess I've not read _The Ambassadors_ or _The Bostonians_. *I think I've read everything else, though.* _The Golden Bowl_ is my favorite, though it all began with _Daisy Miller_ and _The Turn of the Screw_.


Seriously...all of it? *very impressed*  :Thumbs Up:   :Smile:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

I bought _The Collected Short Stories of William Faulkner_. After reading "A Rose For Emily" here on lit net, I decideed I needed to have a book of Faulkner's short stories in the house.  :Wink:

----------


## Kafka's Crow

> _Fierce Invalids Home from Hot Climates_ - Tom Robbins
> _The Great Hunt_ - Robert Jordan
> 
> I just got Millicent Bell's _Meaning in Henry James_ in the mail today and have pre-ordered the forthcoming new Penguin editions of _The Wings of the Dove_ and _The Ambassadors_...


You will enjoy the Tom Robbins book, one of my favorite contemporary humorous writers. Can't say the same about James. I think I have _Fierce Invalid_ somewhere. Isn't it the one with the old lady's pet bird, some sort of a parrot? I once started reading it and then never finished. Naught wrong with the book, I was distracted by other things at that time. His _Half Asleep in Frog Pajamas_ is hilarious and so is _Even Cowgirls Get the Blues_. Good writer, that Robbins fellow is, he is mad!

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Received the delivery of _Fifty Poems by Boris Pasternak_ chosen and translated by Lydia Pasternak Slater.

----------


## ben.!

_Red Dragon_ - Thomas Harris

I got a big stockpile to read...so I think I won't be taking a trip to a bookshop anytime soon, though I am looking forward to reading Hannibal Lector's first outing after I've read the big pile.

----------


## Virgil

> Yes! You do need to have a volume of Faulkner's short stories around the house!  I'm glad "A Rose for Emily" pushed you to buy it. Now you can discuss the stories with me.  I have _The Collected Stories of William Faulkner_, too. Of course. You know how much I love his writing.
> 
> Now, I just have to get you to buy _The Uncollected Stories of William Faulkner_ next.


Hehehe. Is the Uncollected much different than the Collected?




> All but those two. I've not read those. After I read _The Turn of the Screw_ and _Daisy Miller_, I read _Portrait of a Lady_ and I was hooked.
> 
> Your username is always confusing me.


You know I would love to go through a Henry James work here on lit net. I don't know which one, and I would hate to do a real long one, but it's been ages since i read a James novel or novela. _The Ambassadors_ is very good by the way.

----------


## aeroport

> All but those two. I've not read those. After I read _The Turn of the Screw_ and _Daisy Miller_, *I read Portrait of a Lady and I was hooked.*


Likewise.  :Thumbs Up:  




> You know I would love to go through a Henry James work here on lit net. I don't know which one, and I would hate to do a real long one, but it's been ages since i read a James novel or novela. _The Ambassadors_ is very good by the way.


My whole summer is going to be spent reading as much as I can of his major works (nearly done with _The Wings of the Dove_ finally!), so I would very much be up for this. Something in the vein, perhaps, of _Maisie_ or _Poynton_?

----------


## aeroport

*sorry for double posting*




> You will enjoy the Tom Robbins book, one of my favorite contemporary humorous writers. Can't say the same about James. I think I have _Fierce Invalid_ somewhere. Isn't it the one with the old lady's pet bird, some sort of a parrot? I once started reading it and then never finished. Naught wrong with the book, I was distracted by other things at that time. His _Half Asleep in Frog Pajamas_ is hilarious and so is _Even Cowgirls Get the Blues_. Good writer, that Robbins fellow is, he is mad!


There is definitely a parrot involved somewhere. My cousin was passing through town and told me a bit about Robbins's books and read a little to me. He sounds very interesting. Looking forward to it...

----------


## Erichtho

_Italian Journey_ by J.W. von Goethe.

----------


## Nossa

> _The Metamorphosis_  - Franz Kafka


One of my favorite stories ever.  :Biggrin:

----------


## bouquin

_Talk Talk_ - T.C. Boyle
_Flaubert's Parrot_ - Julian Barnes
_A Burnt-Out Case_ - Graham Greene
_Morality for Beautiful Girls_ - Alexander McCall Smith
_Heavenly Date and Other Flirtations_ - Alexander McCall Smith
_Enduring Love_ - Ian McEwan
_Nausea_ - Jean-Paul Sartre
_The Stone Diaries_ - Carol Shields

----------


## Hank Stamper

I accidentally bought more books today
HG Wells - The country of the blind and other stories
Jules Verne - Around the world in 80 days
Patrick Suskind - Perfume
Hemingway - The sun also rises
and a bunch of Shakespeare (Othello, A Midsummer Night's Dream and Romeo & Juliet - read this about 15 years ago at school so looking forward to returning to it)

----------


## kasie

> I *accidentally* bought more books today


Oh, yes? Who do you think you are kidding, HS?  :FRlol:  

I've tried that one and none of my friends believe me. I've also tried 'It just jumped off the shelf into my hands', and 'It called out to me'. The only one they even begin to let me get away with is 'I bought it because I'll never see it again' and that only works with some really out of the way title.

I've got £25 worth of credit waiting for me on Amazon (belated birthday present). What to buy? Oh, decisions, decisions.....

----------


## Fire Mage

It's a play, but:

_Cat on a Hot Tin Roof_ by Tennessee Williams

----------


## papayahed

I brought Trainspotting with me on the plane but quickly realized it is written in an _accent_. I really liked the movie buit I just can't see myself reading a whole book like that so while waiting for my connecting flight I bought Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman.

I almost bought You Suck by Charlie Moore, has anyone read it? any good?

----------


## _Shannon_

Today my husband got me my vacation reading- _Captain Blood_ by Rafael Sabatini and _ Silence_ by Shusaku Endo.

LOL - anticipating driving 11 hours by myself with my kiddos and then having to stay at my *gulp* parents' house--those titles become kinda funny  :Biggrin:

----------


## kasie

> You might consider _The Gift of Rain_. It's so beautiful.


Thanks for the suggestion, Antiquarian - it seems I can't get it through Amazon.co.uk, only through Amazon.com, priced in dollars, so I'm not sure if my credit will pay for it.

----------


## Pyrrho

Goethe - The Poems
Alice Walker - The Colour Purple

----------


## amalia1985

_Luncheon Of The Boating Party_ by Susan Vreeland, an interesting (at least, I hope so) novel about the famous painting of Renoir.

----------


## cipherdecoy

Catch-22 by Joseph Heller.

I decided to get it since I've read many positive reviews of it from this forum.

----------


## Page Sniffer

American Sea Writing - A Literary Anthology, pub by Library of America. Just found it onsale and bought it at the LOA website. Beautifully made book. Sixty-eight entries, 671 pages.

----------


## Seant018

Three Cups of Tea. Looked like an interesting story so I picked it up as a spur of the moment deal.

----------


## PabloQ

I was digging around a seedy used book store and found The Financier by Theodore Dreiser and Three Soldiers by John Dos Passos.

----------


## EricP

I bought the following ebooks yesterday for my Kindle:
"The Thief's Journal" by Jean Genet
"Our Lady of the Flowers" by Jean Genet
"120 Days of Sodom" by Marquis de Sade

----------


## _Shannon_

> I was digging around a seedy used book store and found The Financier by Theodore Dreiser and Three Soldiers by John Dos Passos.


Great Finds! :Thumbs Up:  Two of my favorite authors!

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Quentin Meillassoux's _After Finitude- An Essay on the Necessity of Contingency_:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/After-Finitu...2075325&sr=8-1

----------


## djy78usa

I just bought Armageddon in Retrospect, a collection of 12 never before published writings by Kurt Vonnegut. I've only flipped through it so far, but I will begin actually reading it after work today. I'll let you all know what I think about it when I'm finished.

----------


## dramasnot6

Just bought Nietzsche's "The Birth of Tragedy" at our Guild sale because a) it was on sale and b) It's a Nietzsche I don't have. 
 :Smile:

----------


## novlist*star*

I bought Emma novel by Jaen Austen
WAY?
Because I want to knwo more about this great novelist style..

----------


## Lioness_Heart

The House on the Strand by Daphne Du Maurier. I've been slowly orking my way through her novels, and this one seemed perfect for me because it's also about time travel  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

My boyfriend is buying _Cat's Eye_ by Margaret Atwood for me today. I've been close to buying it several times for a few months now, but never did it. And today I noticed it was on the list of suggested extra-books to read for my class starting in August, so I thought that it'd be good to combine school and fun.  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

I bought two books:
- Desolation Angels by Kerouac because I love his writings and I am going to work on it
- Labyrinths by Borges because Islandclimber recommanded it to me and when I read the beginning on the net, I was really tempted to read the rest.

----------


## ampoule

_Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff_ by Christopher Moore for book club, Prose and Cons. It's about Jesus and his childhood friend, Biff.

----------


## Pyrrho

Goethe - The Sorrows of Young Werther
Why? Have to read it for a seminar.

----------


## aeroport

_Dune_ - Frank Herbert
_The Black Swan_ - Mercedes Lackey

I started reading the Lackey book several years ago, and I cannot remember why I stopped, as I was really enjoying it. I thought of it the other day at work (at the library) and tried to find it, but could not; thus, the purchase.
_Dune_ I've been meaning to read for a while now; another one that I didn't finish originally.

----------


## aeroport

> I have that on my shelf, but have never real it. Was it good?
> 
> I just bought the Library of America edition of Walt Whitman's Poems and Prose.
> 
> I love the Library of America editions and Whitman is my favorite poet.


Honestly, the furthest I've gone with Trollope so far is _The Warden_, which is short and, if you haven't read it, one that I'd recommend. Perhaps I'll read this one before the summer's over... At the moment it occupies the 'Unread Huge Victorian Novels' section of my shelf.  :Blush:

----------


## Idril

I loved _The Way We Live Now_ but then again, I'm an unabashed Trollope fan. His novels are long, except for _The Warden_ but they really are quick reads, his prose flows so nicely, the plot is always moving, the characters, for the most part, keep developing. A great Victorian author!

----------


## kasie

> It may not be your type of book, though. You should buy exactly what you want.


I've made a note of the title - thank you, Antiquarian, and yes, you were quite right, it was in amazon.uk, so why it came up with Title Not Found when I first searched for it, I don't know! 

I have used my birthday gift to buy:

The Complete Works of William Shakespeare - the Royal Shakespeare Company edition. My original Complete Works is falling to bits (well it is about forty-five years old and much thumbed!) and this edition is printed single column to the page and the annotations are on the page beneath the text so you don't have to turn to another page for the glossaries etc. I live close enough to Stratford to be able to make several visits a year, so I thought it would be useful to be able to do some pre-visit reading of the text/version that I will be seeing.

Shakespeare's Language - Frank Kermode

Shakespeare's Words - A Glossary & Language Companion - David Crystal & Ben Crystal.

What makes you think I might like the works of Shakespeare?

----------


## Niamh

The Woman In Black by Susan Hill

Wives and Daughters by Elizabeth Gaskell

Hidden Food Alergies; is what you are eating making you ill?

The Sea by John Banville

The Book of Murder by Guillermo Martinez

Ma He sold me for a few ciggarettes by Martina Long (for my mam but i'm going to read it also)

Charming man by Marian Keyes (for my mam and i will NOT be reading it.)

----------


## slobone

I bought a whole pile of old whodunnits for 50 cents each at a used book store -- Rex Stout, Ngaio Marsh, Michael Innes, Ian Fleming, Agatha Christie...

----------


## NickAdams

I use to work at a book shop and I still get a 50% discount, free if the books are from outside, so I get books daily and have the habit of kissing and not telling (to many lips to remember :Brow: ).

I purchased two books from the Jorge Luis Borges and Adolfo Bioy Casares collaboration: _Chronicles of Bustos Domecq_ and _Extraordinary Stories_.

That was yesterday. Today I bought Mircea Eliade's _Shamanism_.




> Flannery O'Conner, The Collected Works (Library of American Edition - these are her four novels)


Have you read the introduction to the edition? I have the Signet edition, I think, but I love LOA books. They are advocates of the author has the final word, so I was curious how much restoration was done.

----------


## CarlyQ22

hello everyone, this is my first post and i hope to talk w/ all of you in the future!! i just bought The Brothers Karamazov today and am very excited to read it!

----------


## NickAdams

> No, *Nick* I haven't. I haven't received that book from Amazon yet. LOL I have Flannery O'Conner's short stories, but I've never read her novels.
> 
> I'll let you know what it says when I receive the book.


Thanks.

----------


## aeroport

> I loved _The Way We Live Now_ but then again, I'm an unabashed Trollope fan. His novels are long, except for _The Warden_ *but they really are quick reads, his prose flows so nicely*, the plot is always moving, the characters, for the most part, keep developing. A great Victorian author!


I'm thinking this would be a healthy compliment to my Summer of James. Thanks.  :Smile:  
*begins*

----------


## wessexgirl

I've just received my order today for 6 books from the Rougon-Macquart series by Emile Zola. They are:

The Kill
Pot Luck
The Belly of Paris
L'Assomoir
Nana
The Masterpiece

----------


## Eggys

Les Miserables- Victor Hugo. About 30 pages into it, loving it so far.

----------


## aeroport

_When You Are Engulfed in Flames_ - David Sedaris
Pretty amusing so far.  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

The Oddessy
A Winter's Tale


guess why?

----------


## slobone

> American Sea Writing - A Literary Anthology, pub by Library of America. Just found it onsale and bought it at the LOA website. Beautifully made book. Sixty-eight entries, 671 pages.


Three cheers for the LOA. I look for their volumes whenever I'm in the library, and I'd buy them all if I could afford it. I'm on their mailing list, and those anthologies look really tempting...

----------


## Idril

> I'm thinking this would be a healthy compliment to my Summer of James. Thanks.  
> *begins*


Great! You'll have to let me know what you think of it.

----------


## Niamh

> The Oddessy
> A Winter's Tale
> 
> 
> guess why?


I have to get the oddyssey. Have winters tale. Try pick Book up on way to work tomorrow.

----------


## Beautifull

_The Host_ by stephenie meyer. i just got it today at approximately....3:00P.M., it is now...6:38P.M.

----------


## Niamh

have a proof of that since march. Still havent read it though.

----------


## Niamh

The Odyssey!

----------


## Adopt

Ira Levin's: The Boys from Brazil

----------


## Gracewings

_How the Irish Saved Civilization_

----------


## Nightshade

Balthasar gracian's atr of worldly wisdom, and a second hand ( exlibrary copy) of _Thw world commuter great journeys by train_

----------


## wessexgirl

Hi. I just wanted to agree about how good Trollope is. I started collecting his works years ago, but haven't got them all yet. Too many books out there to read, so little money or time  :Smile:  Anyway, he's brilliant at writing characters, with a light comedic touch. I can just see the unctious Reverend Obadiah Slope in my mind, along with the snooty and disdainful Mrs Proudie, and the many other excellent characters which people his novels. He writes with a lovely satirical eye about those bedrocks of the Victorian British Establishment, the Church and Parliament. I'd highly recommend him to anyone who likes a good story, well-told, with a bit of humour thrown in. He's not all about humour though. Take _The Way We Live Now_, or _He Knew_ _he was Right_. There are some tragic characters in there too. A truly great author.

----------


## Idril

> Take _The Way We Live Now_, or _He Knew_ _he was Right_. There are some tragic characters in there too. A truly great author.


Yes! _He Knew He Was Right_ is such a chilling novel. Trollope just has this wonderful way of weaving and creating, one part of the plot is at it's peak while another is just beginning while another is winding down, something is always happening, keeping you intrigued. And while his style is certainly Victorian, he has a bit of a bite to him, things aren't all roses and sunshine in his books. They always have a happy ending...for the most part but that doesn't take away from the often critical tone of the novel. And he writes tremendous dialogue, there have been some conversations in his books that have just overwhelmed me with their brilliance. Wessexgirl, have you read any of the Palliser Series? If not, I would highly recommend it, the novels in that series are some of Trollope's best...some of them are quite mediocre as well but the good ones make up for the not fabulous ones.

----------


## Idril

> *Idril*, I have _The Way We Live Now_, but I've never read it. It seems so intimidating. LOL I just bought _The Eustace Diamonds_ because it sounds very interesting. Have you ever read that one? Now I want to get _He Knew He Was Right_ if it's chilling. I love a good, well written book that can be described as "chilling" at times.


I know it looks intimidating but really, they are such easy reads. I can get through one of those 800 page books in less than a week because they just flow so nicely. You know, it's Victorian so the sentence structure is complex, with all those commas and asides and the language is very formal but if you're already familiar with that style, you won't have any problem. 

I have read the _Eustace Diamonds_, it's part of the Palliser series and it wasn't one of my favorites. It wasn't that it was poorly written, it was just that all the major characters were so entirely unlikeable and that's saying a lot for me because I generally like roguish characters but they were just unpleasant because they were unpleasant, not because of any inner turmoil which makes everything okay!  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  Another thing that worked against it for me but might not bother someone who hasn't read any of the other "Palliser" novels is that it was kind of a stand alone book, not very connected to the characters that had already been firmly established and the book before it, _Phineas Finn_ was outstanding. I had great expectations starting _Eustance Diamonds_ and it was just a very different book so I was a little disappointed. 

And yes, _He Knew He Was Right_ is an excellent book, very dark. The "He" in the title becomes such a monster after awhile but you retain a great deal of sympathy for him because he's clearly disturbed and tortured and his life is completely destroyed by his actions...that's what's missing from _Eustace Diamonds_, in my opinion, that pull, it's just people behaving badly because they can.

----------


## Dark Muse

Catch-22 ~ Joseph Heller

I, Claudius ~ Robert Graves

The Octopus ~ Frank Norris

Walkers of the Wind ~ William Sarabande

----------


## EricP

"FDR" by Jean Howard Smith

----------


## BREWNING

I'm reading The Merry-Go-Round by Joshua Bruening...

You can find it at amazon / barnesandnoble . com

It's worth checking out!

----------


## Sloan

The Other Boleyn Girl by Philippa Gregory

----------


## kasie

Thanks, Idril, for that assessment of _The Eustace Diamonds_ - it's the only Trollope I've ever tried to read. My English master at school gave me the run of the English department stock cupboard (I think he was delighted to have a voracious reader in his class!) and there was a whole set of that book, so I think it must have been a set book for some exam one year. I couldn't get into it, he was very disappointed because he was a great advocate of Victorian fiction, but there were so many other books in that dusty little treasure room that I never went back to try Trollope again. But as so many Forum folk seem to enjoy him, I'll give him another go. I've seen BBC versions of his books - Alan Rickman was Slope, one of his first OTT slimey characters, wonderful! There was a very good version of _The Way We Live Now_ recently. I think I may even have a Trollope or two in my Books-To-Read-When-I-Retire box, come to think of it!

----------


## wessexgirl

Hi all you Trollope fans. Idril, I have read a few of the Palliser novels, in fact, they are the ones I was collecting, in very expensive Folio editions, but the cost became prohibitive. I loved "Can You Forgive Her?", which I think is the start of them, and I love the way he questions a woman's place in society in those days. He is very sympathetic overall, and doesn't really judge. If you like _Vanity Fair_ by Thackeray, you may like _The Eustace Diamonds_, as I agree, Lizzie Eustace is a bit of an immoral character. _He Knew He_ _Was Right_ is an excellent portrayal of a man obsessed, at the cost of his family, his life, and everything. The Beeb did a wonderful production of it a few years ago, which I am now going to buy, as I've been reminded of it by discussing Trollope. Oh dear, more to add to my never-ending wish list!  :Wink:

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Arthur Ransome's _Old Peter's Russian Tales_. Time to re-live my childhood!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peters-Russi...3027719&sr=8-3

Time to pass my father's most enduring gift on to my children.

----------


## Jeb0092

"The Kingdom of God is Within You." Leo Tolstoi

----------


## kasie

> Arthur Ransome's _Old Peter's Russian Tales_. Time to re-live my childhood!


Oh, KC, how pleased I am to know this is still in print! I listened to the stories on the radio on _Children's Hour_ back in the fifties and my mother took me to the one and only book-shop in town so that I could buy a copy. I think it may have been the first book I bought for myself, other than the Riley Classics that were available in Woolworths for 2/6 (12.5p), certainly the first time I discovered it was possible to order a book if it wasn't in stock. I still have the copy and used it in every class I taught.

----------


## NickAdams

_Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam_ first and fifth versions translated by Edward Fitzgerald.

_Alice's Adventures Under Ground (The Facsimile)_ by Lewis Carroll

_The Power of Myth_ and _Myths To Live By_ by Joseph Campbell

----------


## aeroport

_Human, All Too Human_  - Nietzsche

----------


## Sarasvati21

A collection of short stories by Tolstoy.

----------


## Sarasvati21

I liked Anna Karenina. I like Tolstoy's style.

----------


## Seabird111

Well, this was actually a gift, but When You Are Engulfed in Flames by David Sedaris.

----------


## Melmoth

Edward Bulwer-Lytton's _The Coming Race_
Bram Stoker's _Dracula's Guest and Other Writings_

----------


## amalia1985

1) _Mary Stuart_ by Friedrich Schiller

2) _An Irish Mystery_ by Cora Harrison

3) _East Of Eden_ by Ernest Hemingway

----------


## thelastmelon

I just bought three books by Agatha Christie: 
_The Murder on the Links_
_The Murder of Roger Ackroyd_
_The Big Four_

----------


## Remarkable

Down and Out in Paris and London~George Orwell

----------


## thelastmelon

> You can't go wrong with Agatha Christie! 
> 
> I'm a Miss Marple fan myself.


I've just started to get interested in the Agatha Christie books. So I'm starting with Poirot, but I will definately read the books with Miss Marple as well.  :Smile:  I usually read the books in order, so that's what I'm doing. First all the Poirot in order, and then maybe Miss Marple.

----------


## aabbcc

Racine's _Fedra_ and Camus' _Plague_.

----------


## JordanW

Plato - The Republic, and The 5 Dialogues.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## bree

Yesterday I bought:
Paradise Lost John Milton
Evelina Frances Burney

----------


## Hayley Zero

The Ringmasters Daughter by Jostein Gaarder. I bought it in this lovely lovely bookstore here in Amsterdam: The English Bookexchange.

----------


## kasie

_A History of Modern Britain_ by Andrew Marr I've been watching the re-run of Marr's series on television and enjoying it imensely. Marr was chief political editor at the BBC for years and as such has a first hand knowledge of world affairs and Britain's place in them. He has an air of slightly ironic detachment which gives his interpretation of events a certain authority. I'm looking forward to reading the book now that I have seen the tv programmes.

----------


## wyattmtthws

Last litt. book i bought:

"Little Women" by Louisa Marie Alcott

Last info book i bought:

"Get Rich" by (i forgot the author..hehe!)
--------------------------
Background Check | Free Background Check

----------


## EricP

"Death on the Installment Plan" by Louis-Ferdinand Celine

----------


## wessexgirl

A set of 10 Modern Classics from Virago

Weather in the Streets by Rosamond Lehmann 
A Lost Lady by Willa Cather 
The Old Man and Me by Elaine Dundy 
My Brilliant Career by Miles Franklin 
Blaming by Elizabeth Taylor 
All Passion Spent by Vita Sackville-West 
Elizabeth and her German Garden by Elizabeth Von Arnim 
The Passion of New Eve by Angela Carter 
The Return of the Soldier by Rebecca West 
Union Street by Pat Barker 

Plus

A set of of 10 historical novels

Wife to Charles II by Hilda Lewis 
The King's Grey Mare by Rosemary Hawley Jarman 
Crown in Candlelight by Rosemary Hawley Jarman 
The Lost Queen by Norah Lofts 
The Concubine by Norah Lofts 
The King's Pleasure by Norah Lofts 
The Lute Player by Norah Lofts 
Crown of Aloes by Norah Lofts 
Eleanor the Queen by Norah Lofts 
I, Jacqueline by Hilda Lewis 

Plus a set of 10 modern fiction

Beyond Black by Hilary Mantel 
We Were the Mulvaneys by Joyce Carol Oates 
The Hours by Michael Cunningham 
Bel Canto by Ann Patchett 
Eve Green by Susan Fletcher 
Purple Hibiscus by Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie 
The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan 
The Stone Diaries by Carol Shields 
Empire of the Sun by J. G. Ballard 
Miss Garnet's Angel by Salley Vickers 

Great bargains.  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

My purchase from bn.com today included:

Faith of My Fathers by John McCain 
The Audacity of Hope by Barack Obama
CD - Fight With Tool (Flobots)
CD - Phantom of the Opera Soundtrack
Tales of Adventures: The Barnes & Noble Classics*

*Includes: 
Arabian Nights by AnonymousCall of the Wild and White Fang by Jack LondonFour Feathers by A. E. W. MasonJungle Books by Rudyard KiplingKing Solomon's Mines by H. Rider HaggardScarlet Pimpernel by Baroness Emmuska OrczyTarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice BurroughsTwenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne

$93.60 out of my wallet... :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

> But $93.60 well spent, I'd say.  I love those Barnes and Noble classics. The quality isn't bad (well, they're not for a lifetime, but they hold up okay) and they're so inexpensive relative to other editions. I buy them whenever I can. Have a lot of them. Most recent was _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ and _Heart of Darkness_.


Yeah, I love them as well. I love the covers, the introductions, and the part in the end entitled "Comments and Questions" which offer thought-provoking questions for discussion and provide a bit of commentary taken from various sources. And it was $93.88 out of my pocket (my memory failed me!  :Tongue: ). 

B&N is now offering a library set including 200 B&N Classics for ~$750-$800 (I think).

----------


## EricP

I downloaded quite a few books today for my Amazon Kindle. I got them all for free, but I'll post them anyway.

"Surplus: Spinoza, Lacan" by A. Kiarina Kordela
"The Cambridge Companion to Walter Benjamin" (various)
"Portnoy's Complaint" by Philip Roth
"How Proust Can Change Your Life" by Alain De Botton
"Guns, Germs, and Steel" by Jared Diamond
"Gilles Deleuze: An Apprenticehip in Philosophy" by Michael Hardt

----------


## sofia82

Murakami- Kafka on the Shore (translation)
Banville - The Sea
Shakespeare - The MErchant of Venice
--- Julius Caesar

----------


## Janine

> I downloaded quite a few books today for my Amazon Kindle. I got them all for free, but I'll post them anyway.
> 
> "Surplus: Spinoza, Lacan" by A. Kiarina Kordela
> "The Cambridge Companion to Walter Benjamin" (various)
> "Portnoy's Complaint" by Philip Roth
> "How Proust Can Change Your Life" by Alain De Botton
> "Guns, Germs, and Steel" by Jared Diamond
> "Gilles Deleuze: An Apprenticehip in Philosophy" by Michael Hardt


Hi *EricP,*so you have a Kindle? I just read all about those - an ad came into my email from Amazon the other day. 
They sound really cool; the concept is great and so little and lightweight; no more lugging big books around with you. 
Unfortunately, I can't afford one presently, but it is a thought for the future. How do you go about getting free downloads for these?


*********

Well, I just went on a buying binge on books. 
Dover had another sale and since I was satisified with what I received a few months back, 
I decided to fill up my cart with some of the sale books and make up enough to total over 50 dollar, 
so I could get the free shipping. Now I have the package to look forward to opening.
I bought a lot; here is the list:

Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad
Villette by Charlotte Bronte
Agnes Gray by Anne Bronte
The Mysteries of Udolpho by Anne Radcliff (?)
Four Great Russian Plays (various authors)
Chrome Yellow by Aldous Huxley
And Occurance at Owl Greek Bridge and Other Stories by Ambrose Bierce
Great Short Stories by American Women

In addition - some art/design type books

Ready to Use Celtic Designs 
Great Characters from Shakespeare - Paper Dolls
Mikado - Paper Dolls
Gibson Girl - Paper Dolls

I love costume design and these well designed paper dolls are really fun! 
Someday, who knows, I may share them with my granddaughter. 
I am especially excited about the Shakespeare ones.


From Amazon I bought a book of a famous childrens/adults fairlytale illustrator - Kay Neilson. 
I think the book is called 
The Fairytale Illustrations by Kay Neilson
His paintings and drawings are marvelous; very decorative. I love that sort of thing. 
I especially like his illustrations for"The Arabian Nights". You can find his work online.

I also bought a few DVD's onsale this week. I can't wait to get that order as well. 
I didn't have to pay as much since I had a cashback bonus of $25. It was fun spending it! I guess all told I spend about $75., 
but I think I got quite a lot for my money.

----------


## EricP

Today I picked up two books: "Oil!" by Upton Sinclair, and "Fallen Founder: The Life of Aaron Burr" by Nancy Isenberg (which I am currently reading).

----------


## Janine

> Wow, *Janine*, you did go on a spending spree! Way to go!  I agree, you got some great stuff and it seems like a lot for the money.


*Antiquarian,* I thought I did pretty well, although I just missed out on some I really wanted, about 3 weeks ago - another clearance sale. They had some Henry James, I longed to buy and they were really cheap; and there were some others that interested me then, too...oh well...I missed the boat on those. The good ones must have gotten snatched up quickly. The cover art on some of the ones I recieved last time from Dover, were very nice. I was satisified with my order and will be this time, I am sure.




> I bought _Heart of Darkness_ recently, too, but I had a Barnes and Noble gift certificate and I used it for one of their classic editions. Also got _Dracula_ and a volume of Kafka with that certificate. I love the Barnes and Noble Classic series. The books hold up well, aren't expensive, and have beautiful cover art. The three I got are actually hardcovers and I think they were only $7.95 each.


I can also download "Heart of Darkness" from my library site free. I can put it directly into my little MP3 player - my Creative Nano Stone. It is so tiny I can cart it anywhere with me easily. It will be fun to read the text and listen to the novel on audiofile. Presently, I downloaded "The Winter's Tale" on the player and should be listening to that right now.
I've never read any Kafka. :Frown:  

I read "Frankenstein" now, I think 2 times and listened to half (so far) on the audiofile; Kenneth Branagh is narrating but I had to settle for tapes. I haven't read "Dracula" yet, but someday will do so. I recently bought "The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" - that should be interesting and it's very short. I read tons of Arthur Connon Doyle's mystery stories and loved them. I also delved into his "The White Company" tales. They were quite interesting. 

The books you bought at B&N sound really nice and hardcovers are truly nicer to own; but I can settle for paperbacks for now at such a cheap price. I love going to browse at B&N and of course, I always do find something interesting to buy; I hardly ever come home empty-handed. I love their classic books, too...and their artbooks...and their bargain books, etc. I love going there and staying for hours. I always get a Starbucks, of course. :Wink:  Yum!




> I hope you enjoy _Villette_. I really did. I think you will since you like _Jane Eyre_.


*Antiquarian,* wasn't it you who recommended it to me awhile back? I would definitely enjoy another Charlotte Bronte book. I loved "Jane Eyre".

I think I saw a movie based on "Agnes Gray", but I may be thinking of something else. I think I know someone who read it and said it was good. That should round out my Bronte sister's reading, don't you think?




> I love "An Occurrance at Owl Creek Bridge," but I read it online recently. I don't have a hard copy.


A week or so ago I saw a movie based on Ambrose Bierce and his short stories - it featured 3 or 4 of the best ones from the Civil War. I liked them all and thought they were quite different, very psychological and almost ghostlike. On the featurette, they talked about this particular one; in the film it was featured. They said that it had also been adapted into a famous episode of "The Twilight Zone". That really intrigued me. I especially would like to read Bierce's ghost stories. I think they would be fascinating. There should be some in this collection. In the film Campbell Scott (he plays the author) read some segments and that was enough to convince me to try reading his short stories. I found the writing fluid and deep.




> I love the Gibson Girl look.  When I was little, I wanted to look like that. LOL


Same here, *Antiquarian*; however, you have the thick hair for the look and I don't. I used to love to put my hair up, when I was younger (when I had more of it :Wink:  ). I guess I thought I did look like a Gibson Girl.  :FRlol:  You also have that picturesque height on your side and a slim figure. From now on I am going to think of you as a Gibson Girl!




> Enjoy!  And let us know what you're reading and how you like it.


*Anti,* it will be awhile before I get to those new books. I still have the other ones I bought a few months back, to tackle and I read super slow. But eventually, I hope to read all that I bought. :Smile:  

It will be great fun opening the new box full of books. Now where to put them....that is another story....eek!

----------


## kasie

> ...... I've run out of room for books, DVDs, and CDs, too. I need a bigger house. Maybe someday, right?


Antiquarian, you have surely heard of Peter's Principle? (Work expands to fill the time available?) Well, it works for books too - no matter how much space you have, it gets filled up with books and you wonder how you managed before.  :Biggrin:  I keep intending to downsize - but where would I put all the books? (Don't anyone dare say 'Oxfam'!)

----------


## EricP

> Hi *EricP,*so you have a Kindle? I just read all about those - an ad came into my email from Amazon the other day. 
> They sound really cool; the concept is great and so little and lightweight; no more lugging big books around with you. 
> Unfortunately, I can't afford one presently, but it is a thought for the future. How do you go about getting free downloads for these?


I love my Kindle and would highly recommend it to anyone considering purchasing one. I've found several websites that offer free ebooks. Because the Kindle only recognizes .azw and .txt files, I sometimes have to convert the files to .txt before loading them onto my Kindle. Here are the websites I most often use:
http://www.truly-free.org
Most of the books are already .txt files, which is convenient. This site also offers many copyrighted, post-WWII books that are not available on most other sites.

http://manybooks.net/
This site has a great selection and all books are available compatible formats, so no conversions are necessary!

http://allfreedownloadlinks.com
All books here are .pdf files, so converting them is a must. The selection for philosophy books, however, is definitely worth the extra trouble! The site has many recent books from university presses.

There are plenty of other websites as well. Just search around and you'll find them!  :Biggrin:

----------


## asilef73

The Mandarins - Simone de Beauvoir
The Coming of Age - Simone de Beauvoir
After Dark - Haruki Murakami

----------


## JBI

I just picked up,
Bloom's The Best Poems of the English Language: from Chaucer through Frost
Don Quixote by Miguel Cervantes, translated by Edith Grossman
Selected Poems of Emily Dickinson
The Canterbury Tales Chaucer in the original language (though edited typescript to remove the thorns and such from the alphabet).

Going away for a month and a bit to Italy (I probably won't be able to post here for then) and these are the only books I am bringing. a bit scary actually, only 4 volumes. Oh well, I guess I'll have the so called best poems memorized, and Dickinson down solid, as well as a better rounding in Cervantes and Chaucer.

----------


## JBI

> I feel in love with the Edith Grossman translation of _Don Quixote_. I hope you like it.


I've read an earlier translation, but I got all these books used (and they look almost new, probably only one read through each) so I didn't have much choice, and this looked like the best one the small bookstore had (and it had an introduction by Bloom, so I figured he must have considered it a decent translation). Glad to know it actually is an excellent translation, as I will probably be reading it more than once, and literally be tearing the pages apart with notes.

----------


## Jozanny

I have not picked up any virgin texts for some months now, since I left off with a non-fiction reading group @ Yahoo, which was then doing The Third Chimpanzee, which I have been ambivalent about finishing. I know Jared Diamond is the latest PBS mooncalf, but he is just not as exciting when dealing with evolutionary science as I once found Desmond Morris to be.

Not that I can really put my finger on why. Literary comparisons I can do fairly well, not so much popular science-- but the store was having a 3 for 1 deal at the time, and I picked up Kundra (sigh) and Brave New World, which I hated, in so far as I dare hate over rated classics, and despite a compelling Christopher Hitchens apologia for Huxley, I sold my copy, used, somewhat rapidly, and only half-read.

Maybe true satire died off with Swift's senility. 

I have been slowing down with my personal library. One of the few times I purchased something fairly hot off of an NYT review, was Alice Hoffman's Blue Diary--which was everything NYT said it was-- and yet, is it something I'll ever read again?

Rereading is my true test of how fanatical I am about an author. Cloud Atlas meets that test. David Mitchell simply blew me away, I mean blew. His fiction was the most difficult exercise my poor mind ever encountered, and as a weary, embittered intermediately successful author, (in terms of byline exposure in print) when I closed that book, I was ready to snarl and throw my edition against the wall out of sheer livid envy.

I had conceived of a similiar post-modern chapter game years ago, and now?

That is the cost of procrastination (sigh).

----------


## lit_head

Ulysses - James Joyce 
A Journey to the Centre (i am Canadian for me its 'Centre' LOL) of the Earth - Jules Verne

----------


## andave_ya

I'm taking a whole bunch of my mom's old books from Lebanon home with me - cast your eyes on these beauties  :Biggrin: 

The Great Gatsby
The Aeneid
The Confessions of St. Augustine
The Old Man and the Sea
Brave New World
The ABC Murders
The Turn of the Screw and Other Stories
Animal Farm
Waiting for Godot
Christian Liberty
Notes on Joyce's A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man
The Oresteian Trilogy
The Epic of Gilgamesh
The Last Days of Socrates
The Theban Plays
Utopia

----------


## Hypercrit Htd

The Holy Bible, NIV version. It surprised me how different it were from other version but it interesting to think about various translation as sometime translation say more about what people want than about what they need.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

For an after-exams treat I bought myself _Being Elizabeth Bennet_ By Emma Campbell Webster. It's a cross between a book and a game: you have to make decisions and answer questions, and the choices you make determine which page you go to next. You add up points for intellegence, fortune etc, and are aiming to 'marry well and for love'. It's really good fun and totally engrossing, and is written in a Jane Austeny style with a modern humour. I would certainly reccommend it to any Austen fans!

----------


## mtpspur

Bought The Complete Mr. Moto Film Phile--A Casebook by Howard M. Berlin so I could read up on the films. Am currently reading Last Laugh Mr. Moto (the fifth of six novels) by James P. Marquand and hope to get the eight Peter Lorre movies on DVD in the very near future and have a marathon viewing. I like Charlie Chan in small doses but I enjoy the energy of a Mr. Moto who does not hesitate to use deadly force when necessary. TCM ran Thank You Mr. Moto (the second one recently and reawakened my interest in the character. Note book/movie character are very different in presentation.

----------


## johann cruyff

Today I bought these three: _Being and Nothingness_ by Sartre(the copy I once lent to a friend was never returned to me),_The Myth of Sisyphus_(I never owned this) by Camus,and finally,finally,I found a copy of _The Castle_ by Kafka. It's been a good day. :Biggrin:

----------


## kasie

> I'm taking a whole bunch of my mom's old books from Lebanon home with me - cast your eyes on these beauties 
> 
> The Great Gatsby
> The Aeneid
> The Confessions of St. Augustine
> The Old Man and the Sea
> Brave New World
> The ABC Murders
> The Turn of the Screw and Other Stories
> ...


That should keep you quiet for a while!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dark Muse

Fire Bringer ~ David Clement-Davies
The Quest ~ Wilbur Smith 
A Room With A View ~ E.M. Forster
The Three Musketeers ~ Alxandre Dumas
German Stories and Tales

----------


## Janine

> Fire Bringer ~ David Clement-Davies
> The Quest ~ Wilbur Smith 
> A Room With A View ~ E.M. Forster
> The Three Musketeers ~ Alxandre Dumas
> German Stories and Tales


*Dark Muse,* I can only speak for one of those books; I simply loved "A Room With a View". I liked all of the Forster novels I have read. I think I read "A Room With a View" twice (it is short :Wink: , and very enjoyable.)

That last book you bought sounds interesting to me. Are they short stories?

----------


## Dark Muse

Yes I loved A Passage to India, so I cannot wait to read more of Forster's work

The German tales are short stories from a varity of different authors.

----------


## johann cruyff

> I have _The Castle_, but I've never read it, I'm ashamed to say.


 :Eek2:  Put a hold on everything you're doing right now,and read that book!  :Smile:  

I've read pretty much everything by Kafka,and _The Castle_ ranks with the very best of his works in my opinion,sometimes it's even slightly better than _The Trial_.

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

What Maisie Knew + The Spoils of Poynton by Henry James

----------


## andave_ya

> That should keep you quiet for a while!


Haha, and that's on top of the 20plus books I've already got waiting unread!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Dina's Book - Herbjorg Wassmo 

It was on sale for a dollar, and I liked the cover. It's also been on my to read list for several years.

----------


## naomi moon

Cent ans de solitude Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Carmen Prosper Mérimée.

----------


## naomi moon

Cent ans de solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.

I bought it because I was looking for another novel of his, Love in the time of cholera, and I didn't find it, i find this one instead and when I read the introduction, I was immediately seduced, I am enjoying it.

----------


## asilef73

The Mandarins - Simone de Beauvoir

i loved All Men Are Mortal so i thought i'd give this one a try.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

> Cent ans de solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
> 
> I bought it because I was looking for another novel of his, Love in the time of cholera, and I didn't find it, i find this one instead and when I read the introduction, I was immediately seduced, I am enjoying it.



What is his writing like? I've been toying with reading some of his work for a while but for some reason never do. Would you reccommend him?

----------


## papayahed

Sin in the Second City, Madams, Ministers, Playboys, and the battle for America's Soul - Karen Abbott

I was in Target rolling by the books when this one jumped out at me, it's the true story of a brothel in Chicago at the turn of the last century.

----------


## Idril

I was at Barnes and Noble, waiting for my sister so we could have a cup of coffee and I was browsing and I picked up _The Stranger_ by Albert Camus. I just finished _The Tree of Man_ by Peter White and I'm due to go on a trip in a couple days so I didn't want to start a book I would finish on the trip and therefore, have to pack an extra book so I thought this one would be perfect, I can finish it in 2 nights then begin a new book right before I leave, thus negating the reason for packing a second book...see? I'm always thinking.  :Wink:

----------


## stlukesguild

Last "book"? Lately I've been adding to my library so fast that I can't begin to keep up. Most recently I've added:

_Blake: A Biography_- Peter Ackroyd
_J.M.W. Turner_- Peter Ackroyd
_The Book of Psalms_- Robert Alter tr.
_The Selected Poems of Tu Fu_- David Hinton tr.
_The Classic Theater: Vol. I: 6 Italian Plays_- ed. Eric Bentley
_Collected Poems_- Wendell Berry
_Selected Poems_- Arthur Hugh Clough
_Salambo_- Gustave Flaubert
_East Window: The Asian Translations_- W.S. Merwin tr.
_One Hundred Poems from the Japanese_- Kenneth Rexroth tr.
_One Hundred Poems from the Chinese_- Kenneth Rexroth tr.
_Narrow Road to the Interior_- Matsuo Basho, Sam Hamill tr.

and along with these I've added several art books:

_Historic India_- L. Schullberg
_The First Cities_- D. Hambin
_Rembrandt: The Richard Harris Collection_- catalog of works in an exhibition
_La Basilica di San Marco_- Diego Valeri
_The Northmen_- Thomas Francek
_Early Islam_- Desmond Stewart
_Great Paintings from the Barnes Foundation_- various authors/Philadelphia Museum of Art
_Gods, Guardians and Lovers: Temple Sculptures from North India A.D. 700-1200_- ed. V. Desai
_The Golden Age of English Manuscript Painting 1200-1500_- Marks and Morgan
_Masterpieces of Illumination_- Walther and Wolf

Obviously, I'm very ill. Seriously afflicted with Bibliophilia. :Sick:

----------


## mickitaz

Books I have actually bought include "The Counte of Monte Cristo" by Alexandre Dumas, "Firestorm" by Rachel Caine, "Thin Air" by Rachel Caine.


I have also recently "inherited" a pile of books from a friend of mine who is an English Professor. Among those are The Oddessy and Collections of Robert Frost. There are many, many more. However, since the thread indicated only those that were "bought", I covered that in its entirety.

----------


## Drkshadow03

> _The Book of Psalms_- Robert Alter tr.


What made you decide to buy a separate book of Psalms? How is it different than translations found within Bibles that made you want to buy it?

----------


## Virgil

Stopped at the bookstore at lunchtime to kill a half hour or so and wound up finding and buying _The Death of Virgil_ by Hermann Broch. It was highly recommended by Antiquarian, so yes Anti I bought it.  :Wink:  I wonder if we will have a German book to pick this year in the Book Club Forum. If we do I'll be nominating this one.  :Biggrin:  Here's something on it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_of_Virgil.

----------


## stlukesguild

What made you decide to buy a separate book of Psalms? How is it different than translations found within Bibles that made you want to buy it?

The King James Bible is unquestionably the best English translation of the entire Bible. The entire work was translated into exquisite English prose... however, the Psalms, along with other portions of the Bible, were not written as prose, but as Hebrew poetry. The King James translation of the Psalms are quite effective as prose... but only in a few instances, such as the beloved 23rd Psalm ("The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want...") does the translation verge upon the musicality of poetry. This was recognized almost immediately after the King James Bible was published. Any number of important British poets tried their hands at translating the Psalms into English poetry including Robert Burns, John Milton, Philip Sidney, Henry Howard of Surrey, Thomas Wyatt, Christopher Smart, Thomas Campion, George Herbert, Mary Sidney Herbert, Samuel Taylor Coleridge, Henry Vaughan, Thomas Carew, etc... These translations vary to a greater or lesser extent from each other and the KJV and they vary by degree of freedom in interpreting the Hebrew original. I have several translations of the Psalms including that of Philip Sidney and his sister, Mary Herbert, Countess of Pembroke née Mary Sidney, Christopher Smart's, and an anthology entitled A Poet's Book of Poetry, in which the editor selected from among the available translations what he felt was the best poetic translation of each individual work. 

My most recent version, the Robert Alter translation, was selected because I was more than impressed with Alter's translations of the _Pentateuch_ or the _Five Books of Moses_. Alter is a writer/scholar of Hebrew and Biblical Studies. In his translations of the first 5 books of the Old Testament, he sought to create a translation that captured the rhythm and structure of the Hebrew original, while adhering as closely to meaning or intentions of the original Hebrew. Alter speaks of his translations of the Psalms as being just one more possibility. He draws an allusion to the Jewish tradition of Midrash of Biblical commentary, noting that the Jewish reader in the synagogue sees and engages with the text in a manner quite different from the Christian tradition of the single "true" translation, be it the Latin Vulgate, the KJV, etc...The standard rabbinical Bible has a small central area of the biblical text in the original Hebrew. Flanking this are two different Aramaic translations, and commentaries by Abraham Ibn Ezra, among others. These engage in a sort of running debate or dialog. This, in a manner, is not unlike the dialog one experiences with various different translations of any central work of literature: Dante, Homer, Virgil... and this may be the best option after mastering the work in the original language.

There are certainly great differences between the various translations of the Psalms. If we take a single Psalm at random... here I'll use the famous 23rd... you can see the difference in interpretation:

*King James*-

The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want.
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters.
He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.
Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.

*Sir Philip Sidney*-

1. The lord the lord my shepheard is,
And so can never I
Tast misery.

2. He rests me in green pasture his.
By waters still and sweet 5
He guides my feet.

3. He me revives, leads me the way
Which righteousness doth take,
For his names sake.

4. Yea tho I should thro vallys stray 10
Of deaths dark shade I will
No whit feare ill.
For thou Deare lord Thou me besetst,
Thy rodd and Thy staffe be
To comfort me. 15

5. Before me Thou a table setst,
Even when foes envious ey
Doth it espy.
With oyle Thou dost anoynt my head,
And so my cup dost fill 20
That it doth spill.

6. Thus thus shall all my days be fede,
This mercy is so sure
It shall endure,
And long yea long abide I shall, 25
There where the Lord of all
Doth hold his hall.

*George Sandys*, A Paraphrase Upon the Psalmes of David (1636)

The Lord my Shepheard. me his Sheep
Will from consuming Famine keep.
He fosters me in fragrant Meads,
By softly-sliding waters leads;
My Soule refresht with pleasant juice: 5
And lest they should his Name traduce,
Then when I wander in the Maze
Of tempting Sinne, informes my waies.
No terrour can my courage quaile
Though shaded in Deaths gloomy vale: 10
By thy Protection fortifid:
Thy Staffe my Stay, thy Rod my Guide.
My table thou hast furnished;
Powrd pretious Odors on my head:
My Mazer flowes with pleasant Wine, 15
While all my Foes with Envie pine.
Thy Mercy and Beneficence
Shall ever joine in my Defence;
Who in thy House will sacrifice,
Till aged Time close up mine eyes. 20

*Richard Crashaw*, Steps to the Temple (1646) (A very free translation) 

Happy me! o happy sheepe!
Whom my God vouchsafes to keepe
Even my God, even he it is,
That points me to these wayes of blisse;
On whose pastures cheerefull spring, 5
All the yeare doth sit and sing,
And rejoycing smiles to see
Their greene backs were his liverie:
Pleasure sings my soule to rest,
Plenty weares me at her brest, 10
Whose sweet temper teaches me
Nor wanton, nor in want to be.
At my feet the blubbring Mountaine
Weeping, melts into a Fountaine,
Whose soft silver-sweating streames 15
Make high Noone forget his beames:
When my waiward breath is flying,
Hee calls home my soule from dying,
Strokes and tames my rabid Griefe,
And does woe me into life: 20
When my simple weaknesse strayes,
(Tangled in forbidden wayes)
Hee (my Shepheard) is my Guide,
Hees before me, on my side,
And behind me, he beguiles 25
Craft in all her knotty wiles:
Hee expounds the giddy wonder
Of my weary steps, and under
Spreads a Path cleare as the Day,
Where no churlish rub saies nay 30
To my joy-conducted Feet,
Whilst they Gladly goe to meet
Grace and peace, to meet new laies
Tund to my great Shepherds praise.
Come now all yee terrors, sally 35
Muster forth into the valley,
Where triumphant darknesse hovers
With a sable wing, that covers
Brooding Horror. Come thou Death,
Let the damps of thy dull Breath 40
Overshadow even the shade,
And make darknesse selfe afraid;
There my feet, even there shall find
Way for a resolved mind.
Still my Shepheard, still my God 45
Thou art with me, Still thy rod,
And thy staffe, whose influence
Gives direction, gives defence.
At the whisper of thy Word
Crownd abundance spreads my Bord: 50
While I feast, my foes doe feed
Their rank malice not their need,
So that with the self-same bread
They are starvd, and I am fed.
How my head in ointment swims! 55
How my cup orelooks her Brims!
So, even so still may I move
By the Line of thy deare Love;
Still may thy sweet mercy spread
A shady Arme above my head, 60
About my Paths, so shall I find
The faire Center of my mind
Thy Temple, and those lovely walls
Bright ever with a beame that falls
Fresh from the pure glance of thine eye, 65
Lighting to Eternity.
There Ile dwell for ever, there
Will I find a purer aire
To feed my Life with, there Ile sup
Balme and Nectar in my Cup, 70
And thence my ripe soule will I breath
Warme into the Armes of Death.

*Christopher Smart*-

The shepherd Christ from heav'n arriv'd,
My flesh and spirit feeds;
I shall not therefore be depriv'd
Of all my nature needs.

As slop'd against the glist'ning beam
The velvet verdure swells,
He keeps, and leads me by the stream
Where consolation dwells.

My soul He shall from sin restore,
And her free pow'rs awake,
In paths of heav'nly truth to soar,
For love and mercy's sake.

Yea, tho' I walk death's gloomy vale,
The dread I shall disdain;
For Thou art with me, lest I fail,
To check me and sustain.

Thou shalt my plenteous board appoint
Before the braving foe;
Thine oil and wine my head anoint,
And make my goblet flow.

But great still Thy love and grace
Shall all my life attend;
And in Thine hallow'd dwelling place
My knees shall ever bend.

from Robert Alter's translation-

The Lord is my shepherd
I shall not want.
In grass meadows He makes me lie down,
by quiet waters guides me.
My life He brings back.
He leads me on pathways of justice.
for his name's sake.
Though I walk in the vale of death's shadow,
I fear no harm,
for You are with me...

In this case the KJV almost has the advantage... in that the 23rd is certainly one of the most poetic translations of the entire King James Psalms. It also has the advantage of almost certain familiarity to anyone in the English-speaking world. The examples show how various poets attempted to infuse the musicality of poetry into their own translations and I certainly find these other interpretations a necessity along with the KJV prose versions.

Beyond the Psalms there are some brilliant translations of various other Biblical books. Stephen Mitchell offers an interesting interpretation of the _Book of Job_ with more stress upon the poetic fury of the work... and his commentary comparing the work with Kafka is quite intriguing. Ariel and Chana Bloch also offer a lovely translation of the _Song of Solomon_.

----------


## JBI

All those translations are an improvement on the original. King David, or whoever wrote the Psalms wasn't the best poet. Seriously, the language isn't that poetic in the Hebrew original, and it gains, rather than loses, in translation.

----------


## aeroport

_The Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories_ - H.P. Lovecraft
I lent out my old Lovecraft book and never saw it again, so I was driven to this.

----------


## papillon123

My recent purchases included
The Peppered Moth - Margaret Drabble
Kitchen - Banana Yoshimoto
The God of Small Things - Arundhati Roy
How I love library book sales and thrift shops!

----------


## coolestnerdever

I went to the book store about a week ago and picked up

Great Expectations- Charles Dickens
Anna Karenina- Leo Tolstoy
The Scarlet Letter- Nathaniel Hawthorne
Pride and Prejudice- Jane Austen

I went a little trigger happy, haha.

----------


## kasie

> Last "book"? Lately I've been adding to my library so fast that I can't begin to keep up. Most recently I've added:
> 
> _Blake: A Biography_- Peter Ackroyd
> _J.M.W. Turner_- Peter Ackroyd
> _The Book of Psalms_- Robert Alter tr.
> 
> Obviously, I'm very ill. Seriously afflicted with Bibliophilia.


How do you get on with Peter Ackroyd, STL? I can't take to him, myself. Heard him speak a few years ago, mostly about what was then his latest book, the one about London - the audience was made up mostly of historians or, like me, people who were interested in history but not academically versed in the subject. Ackroyd picked up on the general disapproval very quickly, raced through his talk and beat a hasty retreat before anyone could ask questions. 

Thank you so much, btw, for those different versions of Psalm 23 - I enjoyed reading them and feel inspired to seek some more 'translations'.

----------


## Argus

_Putas Asesinas_ by Roberto Bolaño

_Gilead_ by Marilynne Robinson

I read a quote attributed to Bolaño, "If you want to understand an author, translate him." I translated three of the stories in _Putas Asesinas_ and I now understand that he is hard to translate.

_Gilead_ is a delight.

----------


## Loike

I finished my A-level exams last Thursday, so on Friday I went to Waterstone's and bought a copy of _The Magus_ by John Fowles in celebration. And I also bought Charlotte Bronte's _The Professor_. Now when I pick them up I feel happy. Haha.  :Biggrin: .

----------


## wessexgirl

[QUOTE=Kafka's Crow;582588]Arthur Ransome's _Old Peter's Russian Tales_. Time to re-live my childhood!

Kafka and Kasie, if you're interested in Ransome, have you read _Blood Red, Snow White_ by Marcus Sedgwick? I've got it at the moment from my Library, (but haven't started it yet). Sedgwick usually writes for Young Adults, so I think a lot of people missed this one, but it got good reviews, and the YA books I have read by him are very good. BRSW is a kind of biography/fairytale about Ransome's time in Russia at the time of the revolution, when he fell in love with Lenin's secretary, (I think it was his secretary). Anyway, he left his family behind and went there and got involved in spying etc. I really must read it so that I can take it back to school.  :Blush:

----------


## kasie

*Wessexgirl*: Thanks for that recommendation - I don't think I have come across it though I did know Ransome had lived in Russia at an 'interesting' time. I shall look out for it.

----------


## Argus

> I loved _By Night in Chile_ by Bolano.


I have only recently become aware of Bolaño. I will put _By Night in Chile_ on my list. Thank you for the tip.

----------


## NickAdams

Young Torless by Robert Musil
Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov
JR by Williams Gaddis
The Complete Poems and Plays of T. S. Eliot.
The Works of James Joyce (Chamber Music, Pomes Penyeach and Ecce Puer)

----------


## antonia1990

"Doctor Jivago" by Boris Pasternak, though I haven't started reading ityet, as I am reading something else.

----------


## stlukesguild

How do you get on with Peter Ackroyd, STL? I can't take to him, myself. Heard him speak a few years ago, mostly about what was then his latest book, the one about London - the audience was made up mostly of historians or, like me, people who were interested in history but not academically versed in the subject.

I looked at some critiques of his biographies and found they largely echo my own experience. Ackroyd doesn't offer anything new, incredibly insightful, or groundbreaking, but he does offer a solid introduction to his topics that are presented in a well-written narrative manner. I've read his books on Chaucer and J.M.W. Turner, and such was my feeling. If I wanted to get a truly in-depth biography or an analysis that offers a unique perspective, I'd surely need to look elsewhere. On the other hand... if I just want the general facts presented in a manner that is certainly more interesting than what an encyclopedia or more academic writing would offer, he is right on the mark. Of course... I must admit to having read several of Ackroyd's novels which I enjoyed, so I may be more ready to appreciate his non-fiction manner.

----------


## wessexgirl

I've just bought quite a lot of Ackroyd's works both for the Library and myself, as I had read some of his fiction, and thought his biographies were supposed to be very good. His _Shakespeare_ and _Dickens_ works were very highly regarded, and I have the latter on my TBR pile at the moment, as I love Dickens, and thought he was the acclaimed expert on him. I've bought _Hawksmoor_ and his biogs. on _Chaucer_, _Turner_, _Blake_ and _Shakespeare,_ along with some history books on _Rome,_ _Greece_ and the _Ancient World_ for the Library. 

I want to read _Hawksmoor_ so much, as I've read so much about it, but I don't want to be disappointed. I read his _Dan Leno and the Limehouse Golem,_ (I think it was called that) a long time ago and really liked it, but I couldn't get into _The Lambs of London_. I will try again I think, as sometimes it's not the book, but ourselves, and I freely admit I have had a rough few years, where I couldn't concentrate on reading.

----------


## Nossa

Les Miserables (Volume Two) by Victor Hugo

----------


## Trystan

The last book I bought was T.S. Eliot 'selected poems'. I bought Hemingway's 'For Whom the Bell Tolls' a few days ago and I love it so far.

----------


## aeroport

_House of Wits: An Intimate Portrait of the James Family_: Paul Fischer
_Basic Writings of Nietzsche_: translated by Walter Kauffman

----------


## amalia1985

_Cathedral Of The Sea_ by Ildefonso Falcones

----------


## black butterffl

> Les Miserables (Volume Two) by Victor Hugo


oh my god it's a really good book, and hes famous because of it :P

anyway the last book that i bought was "JANE EYRE" for charlotte bronte

----------


## Nostalgie

Last book bought:

Ancient Religions by Sarah Iles Johnston.

Not really a novel but I'm doing an anthropological study on ancient religions so it'll help. 

Last novel bought:
Tale of Two Cities.

----------


## Idril

I just got back from Minneapolis and while I was there, I picked up a few books,

_Devil's Midnight_ by Yuri Kapralov
_The Patrician_ by John Galsworthy
_Faust_ by Ivan Turgenev
_Crabwalk_ by Gunter Grass
and _The Forged Coupon_ by Leo Tolstoy

----------


## Kafka's Crow

I like Idril's list above and would love to read all of his(?) books! Postman delivered a nice hard-bound copy of _Jules Supervielle: Selected Writings_ today. Thanks Pecksie for this recommendation. Amazon took six weeks to deliver this out of print and rare volume but it was worth it in the end!

----------


## NickAdams

> Last book bought:
> 
> Ancient Religions by Sarah Iles Johnston.
> 
> Not really a novel but I'm doing an anthropological study on ancient religions so it'll help.


I'm doing a personal study of the same, so I would be interested in your thoughts on the book.

----------


## Kafka's Crow

My lovely and reliable post lady just delivered Vladimir Nabokov's _Lectures on Russian Literature._ Thanks Inderjit Sanghe for your recommendation.

----------


## Pecksie

I bought the long-coveted Amos Oz memoir "A Tale of Love and Darkness" for USD 0.5 on Amazon!!! And, after I had raided the clearance sale at a local bookstore, I made a friend go back and get me Margaret Drabble's "Jerusalem the Golden" and John Galsworthy's "The Man of Property".

----------


## Pecksie

> What is his writing like? I've been toying with reading some of his work for a while but for some reason never do. Would you reccommend him?


I'm not a big fan of García Márquez. He's vastly overhyped, in my opinion (there are threads on this issue). If you want to read good Latin American authors, I'd recommend Mario Vargas Llosa (Peruvian), José Donoso (Chilean), Jorge L. Borges and Julio Cortázar (Argentines), and Juan C. Onetti and Horacio Quiroga (Uruguayan). 

That's my best Latin American list!!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Madame la Fere

The book: Instant Word Power by Norman Lewis

The reason: I would like to be a writer, and since my vocabulary skills leave much to be desired, I thought that I might try to improve them.

----------


## Scheherazade

A gift for a little book worm who has just had an operation.

----------


## Proust71

My recent literary adventure is The Hunchback of Notre-Dame and the Charterhouse of Parma, which both add to my French literature reading list for the summer. 
The reason for selecting these books was due to Borders having a sale. Notre-Dame was only two dollars in the Borders Classics format. Haha.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Always Magic In the Air: The Bomp and Brilliance of the Brill Building Era - Ken Emerson
King Cohn: The Life and Times of Hollywood Mogul Harry Cohn - Bob Thomas
Not In Kansas Anymore: A Curious Tale of How Magic is Transforming America - Christine Wicker
A Great and Godly Adventure: The Pilgrims and the Myth of the First Thanksgiving - Godfrey Hodgson
700 Sundays - Billy Crystal

Books that total up to about $113.00, and I only paid $1.00 each for them. 4 out of the 5 are Hardcover, too. So $5.00 for all of these. Not bad, huh?  :Smile:  You gotta *love* the Dollar Store!  :Thumbs Up:   :Tongue:

----------


## EricP

I picked up Vladimir Nabokov's "Ada" today at a used book shop.

----------


## Nossa

Gate of the Sun by Lebanese writer Elias Khoury (an Arabic Edition)

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Actually I bought three - I can never control myself  :Smile: 

The Pillars of the Earth - Ken Follet
Mort - Terry Pratchett
Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea - Jules Verne

I recently compiled a 'Top' list using all the Top 100 lists and similar must read lists that I could find on the Internet in one sitting. I did it mainly out of interest and to find new titles to add to my wishlists. Ironically I went to the bookstore and bought 2 books that featured on said bookstore's 101 Books to Read Before You Die list (although looking at the list it seems like more of a I've-just-read-this-book-and-loved-it list)...and therefore they are not books people would consider classics or "books to read before you die". The third book's author (Verne) didn't even feature on any of the lists  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

The last book I bought was _Gunnar_ by the Swedish poet/author Bob Hansson. I'd only read some of his poetry before, and it's quite original, and when I saw this novel in the store I just couldn't keep my eyes from it. I just had to buy it.

----------


## Alexei

I've bought a few books recently:
*"Hygiène de lassassin"* by Amélie Nothomb
That's the first Nothomb's book I've bought, but I have serious expactations. I've seen some good reviews on it and I hope I'll like it.
*"Ask the Dust"* by John Fante
It was recommended to me by a friend. I wasn't so sure if I am going to like it, but I decided to give it a try it was worth it definitely. I've finished reading it yesterday, just the day after I've bought it  :FRlol:  
*"Foam of the Daze"* by Boris Vian 
It was an easy choice - to get the last copy on the shelf of the book by one of my favorite authors, especially after it supposed that the edition to be depleted.
*"Tke Brooklyn Follies"* by Paul Auster
*"Timbuktu"* by Paul Auster
*"Moon Palace"* by Paul Auster
*"The Book of Illusions"*  by Paul Auster
What could I say? Paul Auster is *definitely* on of my favourite authors.
_"Dreams of My Russian Summers"_ by Andreï Makine
This one caught my interest in the shelf with newly published books, so I decided to try something new  :Wink:

----------


## drexy

I ended up buying quite a couple books yesterday. 
Two new books
Bram Stoker - Dracula
Stephen King - The Dark Tower vol 2 (The dawning of the three)

and a couple of 2nd books at a bookmarket.
Bernard Shaw - Play's Pleasant
Mark Twain - The Prince and the Pauper
Ernest Hemingway - A farewell to arms
The Short stories of H.G. Wells

----------


## Jlee28

I got two books printed in Barcelona in 1861 and like 1910 respectively, while I was in Barcelona a couple of weeks ago. Very exciting...

But as far as ones I'm planning to read...I got The Catcher in the Rye, The Martian Chronicles, Candide, and (on a different note) Guns Germs and Steel recently. I've read the first three and have yet to pick up the fourth because I got out a few C.S. Lewis books from the library...

----------


## chasestalling

> I picked up Vladimir Nabokov's "Ada" today at a used book shop.


And...

----------


## Dark Muse

The Decameron ~ Giovanni Boccaccio
The Last September ~ Elizabeth Bowen
Life Before Man ~ Margaret Atwood
Lady Oracle ~ Margaret Atwood
All the Kings Men ~ Robert Penn Warren
Stories Selected from the Unexepcted

----------


## Loike

_Don Quixote_ by Cervantes, because it was only fifty pence and I couldn't possibly not buy it at that price. I'm a bit scared of starting it, though. Could anyone who has read it here tell me what they thought of it?  :Smile:  . 

xx

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Hi Loike!

I started it a while back (and was scared of it at first as well), but couldn't finish it because I took to long with it and it had to go back to the library.

I suppose it all depends on the translator - I read the Edith Grossman translation and it was really good, so I decided to buy it (next payday  :Smile: ). But the story is really easy to get into and very readable - I was pleasantly surprised... So don't let the size of the book or its age put you off! It's nothing to be scared of  :Smile:

----------


## Sloan

I got all of these books from the thrift store.

Saffron Skies by Lesley Lokko
Legion by William Peter Blatty
Sybil by Flora Rheta Schreiber
The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan
Brave New World by Aldous Huxley
The Omen by David Seltzer
Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte
Sons and Lovers by D.H. Lawrence
Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury
The Scarlet Pimpernel by Baroness Orczy
The War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells

Why? Because I love reading, that's why!

----------


## Erichtho

The last book I bought was Homeros' _Ilias_.




> _The Fountain Overflows_ - Rebecca West 
> - because I need to read more female authors


You choose your books due to the author's gender?  :Confused:

----------


## Pecksie

> _Don Quixote_ by Cervantes, because it was only fifty pence and I couldn't possibly not buy it at that price. I'm a bit scared of starting it, though. Could anyone who has read it here tell me what they thought of it?  . 
> 
> xx


I read it in Spanish, but then I suppose you must have bought a good translation. It's wonderful, and still very funny after four hundred years... but you must have a little context, because Cervantes intended to satirize the "errant knight" stories in fashion at that time, and that's what Don Quixote is... a magnificent parody.

----------


## El Viejo

...was "Armageddon in Retrospect."

Because I like Vonnegut and wanted to see something I hadn't seen before.


I borrow far more often than I buy, and the last book I borrowed was "Caesar: The Life Story of a Panda-Leopard.

Because my favorite cartoonist mentioned Patrick O'Brian in an e-mail and I had never read any of his work. I chose this particular one because it was published when he was fifteen and I thought it might inspire me to actually write something.

----------


## Tersely

My last shopping spree resulted in:

The Confessions of Max Tivoli by Andrew Greer
White Fang by Jack London
Under the Banner of Heaven by Jon Krakauer

Edit: No reason why, just one of those pick what looks interesting.

----------


## vheissu

I forked out 10 squid(!!) for _The Count of Monte Cristo_ last night at the airport, while waiting for my plane to actually arrive before it could depart again!

Was a crazy moment which will probably not be repeated soon....

----------


## Loike

Thank you *Pecksie* and *TurquoiseSunset* for your replies about _Don Quixote_. I'm now reading _The Portrait of a Lady_ because I've heard so many good and often very enthusiastic comments about James that I thought reading him might be a good plan. But after I've finished it, I shall definitely read _Don Quixote_, because from what you said it seems rather exciting.  :Biggrin: .

xx

----------


## johann cruyff

Today I bought _Sophie's World_ and _Ulysses_. I have my own copy of Ulysses for the first time.

----------


## quasimodo1

Wistawa Szymborska, Poems, New and Collected.....Rilke on Love and Other Difficulties, translated by John J. L. Mood.....The Book of Images, Rainer Maria Rilke, translated by Edward Snow.....Rilke's Book of Hours, Love poems to God, translated by Anita Barrows and Joanna Macy.....{reason for buying them, tremendous admiration and appreciation of both poets}

----------


## dramasnot6

The Portrait of a Lady- Henry James
The Brothers Karamazov-Fyodor Dostoevsky

----------


## Nossa

The Phantom of the Opera - Gaston Leroux (an English version)

----------


## djy78usa

I just bought _Unruly Americans and the Origins of The Constitution_ byWoody Holton and _A People's History of the Supreme Court_ byPeter Irons. I picked both up because I'm planning on going to law school (mainly focusing on U.S. constitutional law) once I finish my Bacherlor's.

----------


## Nossa

I just had a little trip to the book market and bought:

The Government Inspector - Nikolai Gogol
Ibsen: Four Major Plays
A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man - James Joyce
Men Without Woman - Ernest Hemingway
Selected Essays - D.H. Lawrence
The Scarlet Letter - Nathaniel Hawthorne
The Alexandria Quartet - Lawrence Durrell
Bend Sinister - Vladimir Nabokov
Middlemarch - George Eliot
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
A Farewell to Arms - Ernest Hemingway
Literature: Reading Fiction, Poetry, Drama and the Essay - Robert DiYanni
 :Biggrin:

----------


## amalia1985

1) _Crusade_ by Robyn Young

2) _The Interpretation Of Murder_ by Jed Rubenfeld

----------


## sprinks

I went to the city a short while back, to go book shopping  :Biggrin: . Ended up with some art books, and a few random novels. Mostly $2 used books from the library.

----------


## thelastmelon

My boyfriend and I just ordered two books each. He got _Reaper's Gale_ by Steven Erikson, as well as _The Difference Engine_ by William Gibson. And I got _PS, I Love You_ by Cecilia Ahern, and also_ Enduring Love_ by Ian McEwan. I chose my books because I've heard a lot of things about Ahern, both good and not so good comments, and I want to get an opinion on the book myself. And as to McEwan, I just finished _Atonement_, which I loved, and now I want to keep on reading his books, to see how I like them.

----------


## Nossa

> _ Enduring Love_ by Ian McEwan.


I wanted to buy this book (and _On Chesil Beach_ too), after reading Atonement, hopefully you'll share your opinion about the book  :Biggrin:

----------


## JoanS

thus spoke zarathustra.. why did i buy it? cos i was dying. I spent my last money. thougt iam starving now, i feel like a superman

curtain




> I went to the city a short while back, to go book shopping . Ended up with some art books, and a few random novels. Mostly $2 used books from the library.




and you entered to the Black books where a drunk irish wanted to kill you
for having obliged him to sell something...

----------


## Niamh

I bought Lady Susan, The Watons and Sandition by Jane Austen. Why? because i saw it in Newcastle airport, and havent seen it over here.

----------


## Nightshade

> I bought Lady Susan, The Watons and Sandition by Jane Austen. Why? because i saw it in Newcastle airport, and havent seen it over here.


I really enjoy lady susan Niamh, though she wrote it when she was 17 and it actually shows.

----------


## Niamh

good. I'll let you know what i thought when i read it.  :Smile:

----------


## Dark Muse

When I was on vaccation I went into this little used book store and picked up The Manticore becasue it was the last book I needed for the Deptford Trilogy

----------


## aBIGsheep

Flight by Alexander Alexie

This is my novel. I can't tell you of a book that I love more. If you ever read this book (its really quick, like 2 hours) I'd love you forever.

http://www.amazon.com/Flight-Novel-S...6790444&sr=8-1

----------


## EricP

I just ordered "Everything Is Cinema: The Working Life of Jean-Luc Godard" by Richard Brody after reading a glowing review in today's New York Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/23/bo...=1&oref=slogin

----------


## wizrd

The Godfather by Mario Puzo, just today.
why? i dunno, why not? i wouldve read it some time or the other.

----------


## lolie

The favorite from Yasushi INOUE

Story of the tragical love between the chinese Emperor Siuan-Tsong and his favorite in the 8th century...
Chose this book because relates a love story which is as famous in China as the occidental "Tristan and Yseult".
Historical book written like a romance with a sensitive way of describing the human mind...the search of innerself, the desire of conquest, the meaning of "identity"...

----------


## Bakiryu

Hands Off (a very cute manga)

Why? Because I loved that book, however I lent my previous copy to a friend and she stole it!


And another art book, I can't resist them.

----------


## jgweed

Having a few hours to kill at a local shopping center, I purchased Russell's The Problems of Philosophy since it was short. simply written and could be finished whilst waiting.

----------


## Big Al

A few days ago I purchased "The Count of Monte Cristo" by Alexander Dumas because I understand that it is perhaps the finest revenge story in all of literature.

----------


## Nossa

The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco.

----------


## Dark Muse

I am reading that right now, and getting close to finnishing it

----------


## johann cruyff

_Le Spleen de Paris_ by Baudelaire.

----------


## Nossa

> I am reading that right now, and getting close to finnishing it


I was told that it's a great book. Would you be kind enough to share your opintion DM  :Biggrin: ?

----------


## Dark Muse

I would agree. I am really enjoying it. It is very interesting.

----------


## AdoreroDio

I bought  The Red Tree  because a picture from it was used in the picture poetry contest thread and when I looked it up it looked very interesting. So I bought that. 

My boyfriend just arrived home from Spain and brought with him a book for me- so I didn't buy it but he did, anyways it is The Complete Guide to Narnia by Collin Doriez, in Spanish. It's really great. I'm going to buy thhe english version just for comparison, especially since I can only understand about half of the book.

----------


## vheissu

I went to one of the big bookstores in Athens....Big mistake: I must have spent about 2 hours in there without realising it...and came out with only one book (I'm good at restraining myself  :Tongue:  ). 

Anyway, found Vonnegut's _Slaughterhouse five_ for only 5 euros!! Shocking!! Unfortunately that seemed to be the only bargain of the day...

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Last week I accidentaly bought 5 books... I bought 2 at first because they were on offer: both _Persuasion_ AND _Mansfield Park_ for £3 seemed too good to miss.

And then I went into Waterstones 3-for-2 offer, intending to get a birthday present for a friend, picked one for her out of the 3-for-2 so HAD to get 2 more... then chose another book for her and kept the three myself  :Blush:  
They are _Burning Bright_ by Tracy Chevalier, _The Conjorors Bird_ by... someone... and _A Hat full of Sky_ by Terry Pratchet. I have to stop spending so much on books!!!

----------


## JoanS

> _Le Spleen de Paris_ by Baudelaire.


which means? i think badelaire wrote totally two spleens included in the fleurs du mal.. but is possible iam wrong...

----------


## amalia1985

_A Laodicean_ by Thomas Hardy.

----------


## Victoria2133

Light in August by William Faulkner - my second copy. I'm writing my thesis on it this fall, so I needed a clean copy.

----------


## Idril

_Mr. Scarborough's Family_ by Anthony Trollope
_Too Far Afield_ by Gunter Grass
_Life and Fate_ by Vassily Grossman
_Slow Man_ by J.M. Coetzee

----------


## kasie

[QUOTE=Lioness_Heart;601532]Last week I accidentaly bought 5 books... /QUOTE]

You are a gal after my own heart, LH! I thought I was the only one who 'accidentally' bought books - they just sort of leap off the shelf at you, don't they?

There is no proper bookshop in the nearest town to me, so when I get near a bookshop I tend to behave in an unrestrained fashion. Was in Oxford last week and asked my sister-in-law to keep me out of bookshops but the bus stopped right outside Waterstones.... and the return bus picked up outside Borders.....so one or two volumes went home with me...._If on a Winter's Night_ by Italo Calvino because I've seen it mentioned on the Forum several times, _Chronicler of the Winds_ by Henning Mankell because I'm off to S Africa soon and I like Mankell's books, _My name is Red_ by Orhan Pamuk because I'm in the middle of _Snow_ and I want to read more Pamuk, _Binu and the Great Wall of China_ by Su Tong because I was there last year and anything Chinese still grabs my attention, _An Instance of the Fingerpost_ by Iain Pears because it's set in Oxford and I suspect I won't see it in my part of the world unless it becomes a Best Seller and/or a film/tv series and _Touching Distance_ by Rebecca Abrams, an Oxford author (ditto last title). Then there were the odd detective stories, volume 2 or 3 of series, latest titles by previously enjoyed authors....Good job I was only there for a few days and we didn't get as far as Blackwell's.

Hope you enjoy _The Conjuror's Bird_ btw - I found it a most entertaining read.

----------


## Bijou

_A Thousand Splendid Suns_ by Khaled Hosseini. I thoroughly enjoyed the reading of his first novel _The Kite Runner_ and it served as an inducement to purchase another novel written by him.

----------


## Virgil

> _A Thousand Splendid Suns_ by Khaled Hosseini. I thoroughly enjoyed the reading of his first novel _The Kite Runner_ and it served as an inducement to purchase another novel written by him.


Nossa just mentioned that novel too. I forget which thread.

----------


## EricP

I picked up "Debunking 9/11 Myths: Why Conspiracy Theories Can't Stand Up to the Facts" (ed. by David Dunbar & Brad Reagan) today. I bought it because I've had several people recently mention that they believe the terrorist attacks on 9/11 were an "inside job" and I want to give them more detailed reasons for why I think they are delusional idiots.

----------


## Nossa

Finally bought my own copy of Cormac McCarthy's _The Road_  :Biggrin: 
About Khaled Hosseini's _A Thousand Splendid Suns_, you can find my review here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=36316
 :Biggrin:

----------


## sharpie

One Hundred Years of Solitude - Marquez

bought it in london impulsively because my friend was rushing me to leave the bookstore to catch a movie, so i ran through the fiction section and grabbed anything that looked interesting. I had been meaning to buy marquez because it's supposedly a classic. It's quite good.

----------


## MorpheusSandman

The Complete Poetry and Essential Prose of John Milton

-Because I've been interested in poetry for a while and one has to start somewhere.

----------


## Dark Muse

Tales for the Midnight Hour ~ J.B. Stamper
Merlin ~ Stephen R. Lawhead
Exiles: The Ruins of Ambrai ~ Merlanie Rawn
The House of the Seven Gables ~ Nathanial Hawthorne
The Return of the Native ~ Thomas Hardy

----------


## Dark Muse

The Day of the Locust ~ Nathanael West
The Portrait of A Lady ~ Henry James
Fathers and Sons ~ Tugenev
Howards End ~ E.M. Forster
The Music of the Spheres ~ Elizabeth Redfen
The Naked Empire ~ Terry Goodkind
Aztec Autumn ~ Gary Jennings

----------


## CathyEarnshaw

_Eugene Onegin_ by Alexander Pushkin. I bought this partly because I wanted to get more into literature of the world, since I have mostly read British and some American. Also was interested in a novel in verse.

----------


## Equality72521

Breaking Dawn, by Stephenie Meyer. I had to finish the crappy series.

----------


## lyni

The Poisoned Crown by Amanda Hemingway - to finish the trilogy.
The Singing by Alison Croggon - to finish the ..... quadruple? is that what a series of four is called?

----------


## Janine

> The House of the Seven Gables ~ Nathanial Hawthorne
> The Return of the Native ~ Thomas Hardy
> Fathers and Sons ~ Tugenev
> Howards End ~ E.M. Forster


*DM*, I read all 4 of these; let me know how you like them, when you finish them. In my opinion, they are all excellent. I recently bought Hawthorne's ~ "The Mable Fawn"; and I have read most of Hardy and Forster's work. They are two of my favorite authors.

----------


## Dark Muse

Hehe, I will be sure to let you know once I have read them

----------


## Janine

> Hehe, I will be sure to let you know once I have read them


Ok, good. Have fun reading them! :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

*Civil War Poetry: An Anthology*
*Narrative of My Escape from Slavery* - Moses Roper

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Art Now- Vol 2 by Uta Grosenick (2008 edition):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Now-25th...9330906&sr=8-3

Why I bought it? Well, my short review should appear on Amazon page very shortly. I bought a copy for an artist friend a couple of months ago for £25. I liked the book but couldn't afford another copy for me but this new and updated edition costs only £5.99! An excellent book for the price of a Macdonald's meal and a beer!

----------


## Poetess

_Memories of My Melancholy Whores_ by *Gabriel Gracia Marquez*
I liked the title and the cover. I liked the story itself, so I got it a gift to someone since I only give books or copybooks as gifts (I lack other tastes). Awhile later, I got another one for myself.



_Oliver Twist_ by *Charles Dickens*, a special version for high-school students and college juniors.

I liked to see how it was abridged, and I was confused if I had the original story at home or not. So both ways, decided on reading it.

----------


## Idril

I just did some shopping on amazon. I had such a back log of books on my 'to read' pile so I haven't done any book shopping for a couple months and man, it felt good.  :Biggrin:  Here's a list of what I got:

_Moscow-2042_ by Vladimir Voinovich...because I love him
_Journey to the End of the Night_ by Louis-Ferdinand Celine...because it looked interesting and I'm trying get over my aversion to French lit.
_The Sibyl_ by Par Lagerkvist...because I'm trying out a new Scandinavian author
_Another Life and The House on the Embankment_ by Yuri Trifonov...because...I'm not sure but I would imagine it looked interesting.  :Tongue: 
_The Galosh_ by Mikhail Zoshchenko...because Vladimir Voinovich recommended him. I couldn't find the book he specifically recommended but I'll at least be able to check out the author.
_Viriconium_ by John Harrison...because Riesa told me too.  :Biggrin: 
and finally,
_The Trial_ by Franz Kafka...because I haven't read anything by him and it seemed like it was time.

----------


## Idril

I have an addendum, after getting some wonderful recommendations from a real Viking  :Biggrin: , I bought a few more books,

_One of Life's Slaves_ and _The Visionary_ by Jonas Lie and _By The Open Sea_ by August Strindberg. I'm very excited!

----------


## bazarov

Lord of the Rings, whole serial; hard cover, brand new. Why? It was only 6$!?!?  :Biggrin:

----------


## JBI

Yikes - here comes half the list, the other half next week. School just started, and this is just from my literature classes:

Stephen Adams, Poetic Designs (Broadview Press); The Norton Anthology of Poetry (5th ed. abridged); Shakespeare, Sonnets (Signet); New Life in Dark Seas: Brick Books 25 (Brick Books), Eliot, T.S., Four Quartets. 
That for the course, "Reading Poetry". A rather slim list in comparison with the rest;

Donna Bennett, Russell Brown: A new Anthology of Canadian Literature in English
Thomas King: Green Grass, Running Water
Sinclair Ross: As for Me and My House
Hugh MacLennan: Barometer Rising
Margret Laurence: The Diviners
Alice Munro: Who Do You Think You Are
Robert Kroetsch: The Studhorse Man
Michael Ondaatje: In the Skin of a Lion
Thomson Highway: Dry Lips Oughta Move to Kapuskasing
Joy Kogawa: Obasan
Margret Atwood: Alias Grace
Douglas Glover: Elle

That's from Canadian Literature; I still haven't picked up the 12 or so books for my last class, which will bankrupt me utterly.

----------


## johann cruyff

Yesterday I found a great little antique book shop(I just recently moved to a different city),bought a collection of Chekhov's short stories.

----------


## Idril

> Lord of the Rings, whole serial; hard cover, brand new. Why? It was only 6$!?!?


For some reason, I was under the impression that you were less than impressed by Tolkien and Lord of the Rings...why is that?!  :Tongue:  :FRlol: 

All the books I ordered have started coming in. I'm only missing 2 right now and then I had coffee with my sister at Barnes and Noble the other day and picked up yet another book, _Death In Venice and seven other stories_ by Thomas Mann.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

I just send away for a book: D.H.Lawrence ~ Film Adaptations of his Novels/Stories; I have about 6 films, but did not know there were more. It will be a great addition to my DHL collection and interesting to read.

I also bought two books at the 5 Below Zero store - one on King Arthur and one on Fantasy - both are picture/text type books and should give me a break from difficult reading. I read another from the same store on the Holy Grail and loved it. These new ones look interesting as well.

----------


## bouquin

_Cannery Row_ (John Steinbeck)
_Cup of Gold_  (John Steinbeck)
_The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie_ (Muriel Spark)
_The Bridge of San Luis Rey_  (Thornton Wilder)
_An Obedient Father_  (Akhil Sharma)
_Green Hills of Africa_ (Ernest Hemingway)
_The Short Stories_ (Ernest Hemingway)
_Falconer_ (John Cheever)

----------


## Nossa

_No Country For Old Men_ by Cormac McCarthy. I've wanted to buy it for sometimes now, and while I was looking for another book today I found it, right there on the shelf  :Biggrin:  It was the last copy, so I just had to take it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kafka's Crow

*Moorish Architecture in Andalusia* by Marianne Barrucand and Achim Bednorz. Beautiful book published by Taschen, the German publishing house that always bring out beautiful books. It is a large-sized hardbound book and at £5.99 it must be one of the best bargains out there. I love the history of Moorish Spain and after the Reconsquita zealots and inquisitors like Ximenes de Cisneros burned every single book written in Arabic (only three manuscripts of cultural importance survived that carnage out of the two million books that brought Renaissance to Europe. Further 300 books of medicine and science were 'pardoned' because Christians testified to their greatness). Architecture is the only surviving art form that speaks for the cultural greatness of that era and its achievements:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moorish-Arch...3233541&sr=8-1

Amazing buildings, amazing cities and absolutely beautiful paintings and calligraphy.

----------


## Domer121

The Complete Jane Austen~Jane Austen :Smile: 
Does it need a reason?? 
I was reading pride and prejudice for the second time for class, and i realized how much I wanted to read all of Austens other works... I was lucky enough to nab it at a Half Price Books. 10 bucks for ALL 6!!  :Smile:

----------


## JBI

How's the quality of the book? good paper, any intro notes? I'm wondering, because it would need to be a big book.

----------


## stlukesguild

Kafka'sCrow... sounds like a marvelous book. I'll need to look into it. I have been exploring non-Western art to a great extent for the last year... especially that of the Islamic cultures (particularly the Persians), India, and Japan. It is quite sickening to read of de Cisneros _auto de fe_ of books. Unfortunately, such actions are in no way unique... nor even reserved for the ancient past when one considers Nazi Germany, Maoist China, and even the destruction in the Bosnian conflict. 

Three fabulous books I have been leafing through a great deal are _Traces of the brush:The Art of Japanese Calligraphy, Impressions of Ukiyo-e_, and _Utamaro_. The first of these focuses on the elegant examples of Japanese calligraphy... especially from the "classical" Heian era. The latter two books focus upon works of the Japanese woodblock artists, the last book being a monograph of the late 18th/early 19th century woodblock master, Kitagawa Utamaro. All of the books are sumptuously illustrated and I am gleefully taking my fill... absorbing all that I can, while simply blown away by the originality and the marvelous sensitivity and sense of design of these works of art.

----------


## bazarov

Tolstoy - Resurrection
Why? Because I don't have it!

----------


## Nossa

> The Complete Jane Austen~Jane Austen
> Does it need a reason?? 
> I was reading pride and prejudice for the second time for class, and i realized how much I wanted to read all of Austens other works... I was lucky enough to nab it at a Half Price Books. 10 bucks for ALL 6!!


They were all in one volume? Or each novel in a separate book?
I have all her six novels myself, they're def. worth the money spent on them  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lioness_Heart

With my birthday book tokens (yay!!!) I've bought Ariel, the restored edition (by Sylvia Plath). I got it because I keep trying to get more into poetry, and have found her poems relatively accessible in the past.

----------


## Kafka's Crow

> Kafka'sCrow... sounds like a marvelous book. I'll need to look into it. I have been exploring non-Western art to a great extent for the last year... especially that of the Islamic cultures (particularly the Persians), India, and Japan. It is quite sickening to read of de Cisneros _auto de fe_ of books. Unfortunately, such actions are in no way unique... nor even reserved for the ancient past when one considers Nazi Germany, Maoist China, and even the destruction in the Bosnian conflict. 
> 
> Three fabulous books I have been leafing through a great deal are _Traces of the brush:The Art of Japanese Calligraphy, Impressions of Ukiyo-e_, and _Utamaro_. The first of these focuses on the elegant examples of Japanese calligraphy... especially from the "classical" Heian era. The latter two books focus upon works of the Japanese woodblock artists, the last book being a monograph of the late 18th/early 19th century woodblock master, Kitagawa Utamaro. All of the books are sumptuously illustrated and I am gleefully taking my fill... absorbing all that I can, while simply blown away by the originality and the marvelous sensitivity and sense of design of these works of art.


Here is the link to Amazon (US) for _Moorish Architecture in Andalusia_. For $10.19, it is cheap, very very cheap!

http://www.amazon.com/Moorish-Archit...3318157&sr=8-1

This book should also be of interest to you:

http://www.amazon.com/Theft-History-...3318285&sr=8-1

----------


## Niamh

Brisinger. Why? because i read the other two books and i want to know what happens.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ntropyincarnate

The Silmarillion. For my friend's b-day.

----------


## Bitterfly

The nice old man and the pretty girl, and other stories, by Italo Svevo, because I liked The Confessions of Zeno and Senilita, and had never ever heard of this one.

----------


## Tersely

My last one was A Million Little Pieces by James Frey. Why? It was only a penny+shipping on amazon and I'm about 3 years late knowing what the big fuss was about.

----------


## Nico87

Gogol - The Collected Stories
Pushkin - The Collected Stories
Dante - The Divine Comedy
Lermontov - A Hero of Our Time

All from Everyman's Library and I bought them for pretty obvious reasons.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> All from Everyman's Library and I bought them for pretty obvious reasons.


To put them on top of each other to climb and reach higher shelves in the kitchen?

 :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

Collins English Dictionary ( from Oxfam) because I unpacked all my books when I got to my new house and discovered that I do not own a dictionary, the ones that had been living on my shelves were my mums. 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nossa

_Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf_ by Edward Albee. It was on sale  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

Death of a Naturalist-Seamus Heaney
Why? because it contains most of my favourite Heaney poems.

----------


## bazarov

LOTR, whole serial, for only 4!!!! New, hard cover! I couldn't believe it!

----------


## Nico87

> To put them on top of each other to climb and reach higher shelves in the kitchen?


Haha, I use my old schoolbooks for that  :Biggrin: 




> LOTR, whole serial, for only 4!!!! New, hard cover! I couldn't believe it!


That is cheap. I spent like 100 euro on this - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lord-Rings-5...3497222&sr=1-7 - some years ago.

----------


## Ghuyuran

1. Ireland - Frank Delaney
2. Outlander - Gil Adamson
3. Norse Mythology: A Guide to Gods, Heroes, Rituals, and Beliefs - John Lindow
4. Othello, Signet Classics Edition
5. Midsummer Nights Dream, Signet Classics Edition
6. Myths and Legends of Japan - F. Hadland Davis
7. Bulfinch's Greek and Roman Mythology: The Age of Fable - Thomas Bulfinch

I bought them all at the same time. I have this rising interest in folklore, hence the books on mythology. I saw Ireland and I was impressed with the summary on the backcover. :Wink:  As for Shakespeare, I'm going to go see Othello on stage very soon and so I intend to read it before then. I'm sure a lot of people here have read The Sandman series by Neil Gaiman. It explains the interest in MND.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nossa

_The Hours_ by Michael Cunningham. I liked the movie and decided to give the actual book a try.

----------


## stlukesguild

I just got a marvelous coffee-table scaled book published by Könemann on Florence. The work is hundreds of pages of gorgeous, glossy photographs of the painting, sculpture, and architecture of Florence. I purchased the book because it is easily worth $75... but I got it for less than $15 as part of a teacher's discount promotion. I already have similar books on Rome, the Romanesque, the Gothic, and the Italian Renaissance. I still want to get the volume of Venice... and Islamic Art and Architecture. I also got another book on William Blake... because the 14 I already have just weren't enough. :FRlol:

----------


## Serenity5815

Me Talk Pretty One Day - David Sedaris, who is absolutely hilarious.
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone Anniversary Edition - J.K. Rowling. It's a really nice copy with a new cover, the actual book cover has stared, and it has a few extra illustrations. I'm going to keep it in good condition. Versus my old copy which I picked up once and the pages fell out of the spine. It's a bit worn.

----------


## Virgil

Cuttlefish Bones by Eugenio Montale. Why? Because we are reading it for the poetry bookclub. Come and join in: http://www.online-literature.com/for...258#post631258

----------


## Josef K

Mythology by Edith Hamilton

----------


## Indicate

E. M. Forster - _Maurice_
F. S. Fitzgerald - _The Great Gatsby_ 
D. H. Lawrence - _Sons and Lovers_

Cause it's a shame not owning them.

----------


## Babyguile

It was actually Germiane Greer's The Whole Women.

Heterosexual male feminism is not as rare as you may think.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Just bought Homer's _Iliad_ translated by Richmond Lattimore (any good?) for 33p plus postage, really that is about equivalent to a Sunday newspaper.

----------


## Bitterfly

Umberto Eco, The mysterious flame of Queen Loana, because I love everything he writes.
Soljenitsyne, Our young (novellas), ditto.
Nerval, Pandora, because I'd never seen that one around and it was cheap!

----------


## weltanschauung

> Umberto Eco, The mysterious flame of Queen Loana, because I love everything he writes.


how do you know about this writer?
hes a brazilian guy

----------


## LadyWentworth

> E. M. Forster - _Maurice_


_FANTASTIC_ NOVEL!!! One of my all-time favorites. I cannot praise it enough!

----------


## Bitterfly

> how do you know about this writer?
> hes a brazilian guy


Erm, no, he's Italian.  :Biggrin: 
And famous, at least in my parts of the world.

----------


## Epistemophile

'Of Grammatology' by Derrida trans. by Gayatri Chakravorty Spivak because it came in cheap and because it's worth keeping in the collection: even if i don't read it now at one go, i'll definitely go back to it innumerable times in the future.

----------


## Emil Miller

The Octopus by Frank Norris, because I am interested in the influence of French naturalist literature on its American counterpart. I have recently finished McTeague by the same author ( fourth reading ) and it's my contention that anyone who claims to be fully up on American writing and hasn't read Norris, is deluding themselves.

----------


## hoope

The Hobbit by JRR Tolkein.. i loved Lord of the Rings and i am a great fan of the Hobbits
i love Fiction , adventure books.. so i think readin it is wonderful... 
am in the mid of the book & i can't stop readin it :-)

----------


## librarius_qui

_Ensaios radioativos_, by Marcio-Andre.

He was a colleague, at school (university). We became friends. I like him, as a ... business man (him).

The book looks like interesting, by the way. I intend to read it on my hollidays, next month. I myself wrote some essays, some time ago, enough to compose two books, and sent to him, so as to know what he thought about, and until now he wishes to publish me, but neither he nor I have the money. He has enough "courage" to sell his own stuff. I don't intend to live of this.

I liked to buy his last two books, this one, and another one, intitled _Intradoxos_.

"Ensaios radioativos" mean "Radioactive essays". I might translate it into English, if he agreed ... I'll talk about it with him.


So ...


librarius
 :Crash:

----------


## Niamh

"Ma i'm gettin meself a new mammy" by Martha Long.
I bought it for my mam because she loved her first book, "Ma, he sold me for a few cigerettes". I mean to read them too.

----------


## blazeofglory

> 'Of Grammatology' by Derrida trans. by Gayatri Chakravorty Spivak because it came in cheap and because it's worth keeping in the collection: even if i don't read it now at one go, i'll definitely go back to it innumerable times in the future.


I have gone through Derrida several times and I could not comprehend the book for it is pretty hard to understand. Derrida is too hard like James Joyce. Most of us keep collections of such books but we hardly read and even if we read we can not complete.

We know they are great books and such books are recommended in our texts in colleges but we can not find them appealing except for the fact that we do read since we have so many referrals for reading such classics.

In my college I read Shakespeare and Milton, and of course some passages were interesting but some are very tough for me, and I read just for the sake of reading not for enjoyments.

So most classics fail as sources of enjoyments and there are a few books that can entertain and enlighten us.

I have been reading the Fortune at the Bottom of the Pyramid by a great Management Guru. This book is wonderful and writes about reaching out to the poor and encourage entrepreneurs, regulators and non government organizations to reach out to the poor and take the poor as not burdens but potential consumers and at the same time the book encourages to involve the poor in entrepreneurial skills and they can turn out to be capable individuals adding value the way capitalists do.

This is really a must-read book by C.K. Prahalad.

----------


## TheFifthElement

Revenge of the Lawn
In Watermelon Sugar
Abortion: A Love Story
Trout Fishing in America

All by Richard Brautigan (gone a bit mad!)

----------


## Mark F.

Revenge of the Lawn and Trout Fishing in America are great.

Under the Volcano by Malcolm Lowry, cause I saw the John Huston film starring Albert Finney and felt like reading the novel.

South of No North by Bukowski, I need my monthly dose.

----------


## Nossa

_Sophie's World_ by Jostein Gaarder. I didn't really buy it, it was a gift from my cousin  :Biggrin:  I'm currently reading it, and I love it!

----------


## Saladin

Last two books i bought:

Faust - Goethe
The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe

----------


## Kloster

Milan Kundera's _Laughable Loves_. Been looking for it for a long time, 'til today I found this pocket-book edition and well, I just took the chance.

----------


## Tallon

Gravity's Rainbow By Thomas Pynchon

I've just finished V and loved it. I was browsing in a secondhand bookshop and it caught my eye, plus it is a much lauded novel.

----------


## Niamh

Feild Work by Seamus Heaney
Why? because i Love Seamus Heaney

God of Small Things By Arundhruti Roy
Why? Forum Bookclub

----------


## mercy_mankind

The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne, and i'm reading it. :Smile:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne, and i'm reading it.


Freaky! I just bought the Collected Works of Hawthorne which includes The Scarlet Letter. I had no interest in Hawthorne until I read _The New York Trilogy_ by Paul Auster but now I'm very intrigued. I'd be interested to know what you think of The Scarlet Letter.

----------


## mercy_mankind

Well, I had no interest in Hawthorne too  :Smile:  until reading a part of the scarlet letter.It is very interesting, I'm sure you will like it.It's about morality and ethics, it addressed spiritual and moral issues of course from a uniquely American standpoint. The scarlet letter represents the height of Hawthorne's literary genius, dense with terse descriptions and it has a philosophical&psychological depth make it remains.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

The Scarlet Letter is excellent. There's some great imagery, especially satanic imagery in reference to a certain character.

----------


## Janine

I loved reading "The Scarlett Letter" - it was very fascinating and especially the parts that **Classic** is referring to. Interesting and complex book and characters, and the story draws you in right away. I did like Hawthorne's "House of the Seven Gables", as well. I think that "The Scarlett Letter" is more dynamic though, with greater impact.

----------


## RG57

Goodbye Mr chips to replace a copy that I gave away, this is the second time I've done this!

----------


## aeroport

> The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne, and i'm reading it.


Lucky you. Wish I were reading some early American literature right about now...

Just bought _The Faerie Queene_, to read in preparation for the GRE.

----------


## Janine

Oh my gosh, I bought a bunch of books the other day; Dover Publications had this big sale - called Private Sale with 25% off anything one ordered, even included the bargain bin books. They already said they shipped the order so I better make space for some new books. God knows where I am going to put them. Here are the ones I bought (they were relatively cheap)...and my friend and I placed a full order so we didn't have to pay any shipping.

The Ambassadors ~ Henry James
The Encantadas and Other Stories ~ Melville 
The Golden Age ~ Kenneth Grahame, Illustrated by Maxfield Parrish 
Mother: A Book of Quotations ~ various authors (probably for a gift)
The Queen of Spades and Other Stories ~ various, I believe
The Voyage Out ~ Virgina Woolf
Monday or Tuesday: Eight Stories ~ various
Dulac's Fairy Tale Illustrations in Full Color 

Edited this post; Jamesian pointed out to me that The Encantadas is by Melville...my confusion and bad memory.
Original Shirley Temple Paper Dolls in Full Color (either for nostalga's sake or for my grand-daughter)
Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream ~ Arthur Rackham Illustrations

----------


## Petya

Ulysses by Joyce 

After hearing it brought up in nearly every conversation about the greatest books, I just had to get it when I started to read again. Although I am now a little intimidated by it and it's sitting in my door just waiting to be picked up.

----------


## aeroport

> The Encantadas and Other Stories ~ Conrad (I think, or may be multiple authors)


Not Melville?

----------


## Janine

> Not Melville?


*Jamesian,* Yes, you are absolutely right - it was Melville; just that I mixed it up, because I almost bought another similar book by Conrad. Thanks for pointing that out, I edited my former post. I wanted to read the lead story, because it stated that it is about the Galapodos Islands, which never cease to fascinate me; plus can you believe it (?), I have never read any Melville...figured this would introduce me to the author. Do you know the story - is a good one?

----------


## manolia

"Naked lunch" W.S Burroughs
"Brideshead revisited" E Vaugh
"Brave new world" A Huxley

----------


## Guinivere

I found _The Works of Alfred Lord Tennyson_ at a book fair. I'm not a great fan of Tennyson, but I guess I just wanted to extend my poetry collection and complete works of poetry are usually quite expensive so for a bargain I could do worse.
And I also bought _Simon Wiesenthal's memoirs_, _The Murderers among us_. Can't wait to start that one.

----------


## Janine

> "Naked lunch" W.S Burroughs
> "Brideshead revisited" E Vaugh
> "Brave new world" A Huxley


 :Wave: Hi *manolia,* I didn't read the first one, but I can attest for the other two. Both are excellent reads! Huxley wrote "Brave New World" and since I hadn't read it in years, I decided to revisit the book to view in in a new perspective. This came about because I was amazed to find out that he fashioned his protagonist after D.H. Lawrence (they were good friends up until Lawrence early death). I found my second reading really rewarding. Than after that I found this essay by Huxley free at my library "Brave New World Revisited"...I read that and found it quite interesting although one has to project yourself back in time, because some of the ideas are now antiquated, yet some have actually come into fruition, which to me made the two books fascinating.

"Brideshead Revisited" is such a different type of book - very unique. I really liked it and the mini-series, by the BBC is excellent. 


*Virgil* and I just talked about discussing "The Rainbow" in the winter or the early spring of next year. Hope you can come aboard again. It will be such fun.

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil[/B] and I just talked about discussing "The Rainbow" in the winter or the early spring of next year. Hope you can come aboard again. It will be such fun.


I wouldn't miss it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> I wouldn't miss it.


I know; it is your favorite book of L's. :Biggrin:

----------


## Cailin

_East of Eden_ - because I recently reread _Of Mice and Men_ and was reminded how much I love Steinbeck.

_Midnight's Children_ - because I've never read any of Rushdie's work  :Eek: and I noticed this one was on the table for Booksellers' Choice of 2008.

----------


## Marcus Mattheus

Tolstoy´s _Anna Karenina_ and _War and Peace_. Picked them up from a local flea market, both paperbacks in unread condition and 0.50 euro each  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

> ... plus can you believe it (?), I have never read any Melville...figured this would introduce me to the author. Do you know the story - is a good one?


*Janine*, unfortunately, of his short fiction so far I only know the stories that are regularly taught (Bartleby, Benito Cereno, Billy Budd - all three of which I recommend); I only recognized 'The Encantadas' because it is frequently the title-story in Melville collections. Do let me know how it is, though. I would welcome an excuse to dive back into some HM. 


Just ordered _A Modern Instance_ and _A Hazard of New Fortunes_ by William Dean Howells, along with Richter's _The Critical Tradition_, all for classes.

----------


## Quilp

A Million Little Pieces - James Frey

Heard a lot about it and just thought the time was right to try something different.

So far...I like it. 

Even if it is all fiction

----------


## Scheherazade

> _East of Eden_ - because I recently reread _Of Mice and Men_ and was reminded how much I love Steinbeck.
> 
> _Midnight's Children_ - because I've never read any of Rushdie's work and I noticed this one was on the table for Booksellers' Choice of 2008.


Both books have been discussed by the Book Club if you would like to join:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ight=east+eden

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=27053

----------


## sprinks

_Hamlet: A Novel_ by John Marsden 
I got book vouchers with my awards ($90 worth of them, $30 per award) and among some other books and things I got that one because it always caught my attention at work experience. Also, I love the story  :Smile:

----------


## Cailin

> Both books have been discussed by the Book Club if you would like to join:
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ight=east+eden
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=27053



Thank you! Will do when I've digested them both - still stubbornly making my way through _Shantaram_  :Rolleyes:

----------


## stlukesguild

I just purchased four lovely little books: Thomas à Kempis _The Inner Life_, Seneca _On the Shortness of Life_, Francis Bacon _Of Empire_, and Marcus Aurelius _Meditations_. I largely purchased them... in spite of the fact that I already own copies of most of them... because they are such handsome books: beautiful graphics with letter types based upon the era in which the work was written... letters actually embossed in the cover. All quite beautiful... and also inexpensive :Thumbs Up:

----------


## manolia

> Hi *manolia,* I didn't read the first one, but I can attest for the other two. Both are excellent reads! Huxley wrote "Brave New World" and since I hadn't read it in years, I decided to revisit the book to view in in a new perspective. This came about because I was amazed to find out that he fashioned his protagonist after D.H. Lawrence (they were good friends up until Lawrence early death). I found my second reading really rewarding. Than after that I found this essay by Huxley free at my library "Brave New World Revisited"...I read that and found it quite interesting although one has to project yourself back in time, because some of the ideas are now antiquated, yet some have actually come into fruition, which to me made the two books fascinating.
> 
> "Brideshead Revisited" is such a different type of book - very unique. I really liked it and the mini-series, by the BBC is excellent. 
> 
> 
> *Virgil* and I just talked about discussing "The Rainbow" in the winter or the early spring of next year. Hope you can come aboard again. It will be such fun.


I learnt about "brave new world" in this forum and since people are raving about it i thought i'd give it a go. As for "Brideshead revisited" i think it was either you or malwethien that recommended this book  :Smile: 
I'd like very much to read "the rainbow". I have already purchased a copy and it is right here waiting to be read. So just pick a date, whenever it is most convenient to both of you and i'll join  :Smile:

----------


## bazarov

Animal Farm, Nobody in Paris and London by Orwell
Hooligan's Confession by Yesenin

----------


## Niamh

The Twilight Saga...
I bought it out of sheer Curiosity....cant stop reading it....

----------


## Guinivere

> The Twilight Saga...
> I bought it out of sheer Curiosity....cant stop reading it....


I know what you mean. You hear about it from everyone. I had to buy them too. And all I can say is that I thought the first one good and the second one, well ...... for me it went downhill from there.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> I know what you mean. You hear about it from everyone. I had to buy them too. And all I can say is that I thought the first one good and the second one, well ...... for me it went downhill from there.


I really enjoyed the first one...they second one wasnt as good, like the third one, and the last one iritated me to the point where i thought she could have ended the series in a completely different way from the story that was the fourth book and redeemed the power of the first.

----------


## Emil Miller

I have just finished The Pit by Frank Norris ( masterly ) and tomorrow will begin The Good Soldier by Ford Maddox Ford which I purchased yesterday.
Why? Because although I read it years ago, I had forgotten it and Virgil gave it his recommendation in another thread recently.

----------


## nessgavin

Uh-oh, this thread is giving me ideas for more books I MUST have.

The last book I bought was the new Illustrated Origin of the Species. Next year is Darwin's 200 birthday. I'm reading Origin for a class. I have a copy of the Harvard classics, from l909! Everytime I try to dog-ear a page it breaks! I get a kick out of it but the new Darwin looked so beautiful with it's illustrations and footnotes, I just couldn't resist!

----------


## byquist

Used, but good, George Elliot's Middlemarch for $3.50. That's about 3 pages per penny, and many many hours of quality occupation. This is a perfect deal as far as entertainment in this world economy.

----------


## Dr. Hill

Recently had an excursion of sorts in Bethlehem, visiting various used book stores. I picked up a few works of Dickens, "Return of the Native" by Thomas Hardy, "Animal Farm" by Orwell, "A Journal of the Plague Years" by Defoe, and a large, multi-thousand page book of Victorian poetry for twenty dollars in all. Quite the deal.

----------


## Janine

> Recently had an excursion of sorts in Bethlehem, visiting various used book stores. I picked up a few works of Dickens, "Return of the Native" by Thomas Hardy, "Animal Farm" by Orwell, "A Journal of the Plague Years" by Defoe, and a large, multi-thousand page book of Victorian poetry for twenty dollars in all. Quite the deal.


Oh, I love used book stores - sound like you got lucky and made a killing - twenty bucks for all those - wowy. Those are all good novels to find. I simply adored the Hardy book "Return of the Native". I love all of Hardy's work especially. In fact my first Hardy book I found at a local yardsale - I had not even heard of the author and that reading really launched me on a quest to read most or all of his work.

Welcome to the forum, Dr. Hill!

----------


## Captain Trips

The Road by Cormac McCarthy and Invisible Monsters by Chuck Palahniuk.

Why? Because I read McCarthy's book Outer Dark and thought The Road looked interesting, as I do like apocalyptic stories. Chuck Palahniuk seems like a fun author and I wanted to start with something that wasn't his most well-known work (Fight Club) so I decided on Invisible Monsters, especially after I saw that the publishers initially rejected it for being too disturbing or something like that.

----------


## Jilvin

"The Structure of Evolutionary Theory" by Stephen Jay Gould.

----------


## Dark Muse

I did not get much this time becasue I could not find the books I was looking for, but I picked up a couple of things 

Women In Love and The Complete Short Stories of D.H. Lawrence Volume 3

----------


## Janine

> I did not get much this time becasue I could not find the books I was looking for, but I picked up a couple of things 
> 
> Women In Love and The Complete Short Stories of D.H. Lawrence Volume 3


Alright - *Dark Muse!* Good for you.  :Thumbs Up:  I thought you read and discussed with us "Women in Love". If not you can look up the discussion we had a year or so ago. It was excellent. Enjoy the book.

----------


## Dark Muse

No I have not. I know it feels like I have been here forever. Haha! 

But I have only read The Rainbow and Sons and Lovers as far as novels go.

----------


## Janine

> No I have not. I know it feels like I have been here forever. Haha! 
> 
> But I have only read The Rainbow and Sons and Lovers as far as novels go.


Yeah, really it does to me; that is because you stay up late like I do. 

Well, now you have the three most noted ones. I love "Women in Love" - it probably is my favorite of all of Lawrence's novels. The discussion went quite well here; in fact, *manolia* wants to us to discuss "The Rainbow" sometime next year. We had thought of doing it this year but already the year is at an end. Virgil agreed that late winter/early spring would be a good prediction. I hope you can join in the discussion group at that time. It is great book.

*Dark Muse,* you would laugh if you saw my 3 editions of the short stories - two are completely fallen appart. In fact, it got to the point where I simply took them appart; that way I could read each story, without being bothered with the whole book in pieces. I wish Cambridge would come out with one edition containing all the short stories, of which there are 3 editions currently. You were lucky to find the 3rd. Those are not easy to come across. I bought mine off Amazon and as I say, two are now in pieces.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Philip Pullman's "The Amber Spyglass" and "Crystal Legends" (I forgot the name of the author, but the book's a compilation of stories related to crystals.)

----------


## aeroport

_La France contemporaine_ - I forget the author
_Daniel Deronda_ - George Eliot
_Pudd'nhead Wilson_ - Twain
_Huckleberry Finn_ - Twain
_A Connecticut Yankee_ - Twain
All for classes.

_Everyman_ - Philip Roth
It was only $6!

----------


## Tallon

Today i purchased:

Jude The Obscure - Thomas Hardy: because of all the recommendations on here (the lady at the bookshop said "It's good to see someone reading Hardy"  :Smile:  )
All Quiet On The Western Front - Erich Maria Remarque: because i wanted a book on WW1.
and two lovely hardbacks of The Trial - Franz Kafka and The Portrait Of A Lady - Henry James.
For a total of 30NZD(15USD).

----------


## LadyWentworth

> All Quiet On The Western Front - Erich Maria Remarque: because i wanted a book on WW1.


I love that book! The movie was pretty good, but there is so much more to the story with the book, of course. It is excellent.

----------


## jupiter

I just bought Joyce's "Ulysses". The Modern Library edition with the interesting dust jacket photo of Joyce with an eyepatch. He saw the human condition truer with 1 eye and glaucoma then most. The minutiae, the ego, the absurdity of existance. I'm hoping a good long read over these winter months, and help understanding the complexity of the text from new friends here, will quell my anxiety and make me feel good about the accomplishment.

----------


## TheFifthElement

Leviathan by Paul Auster

because I need my fix!

----------


## Janine

> I love that book! The movie was pretty good, but there is so much more to the story with the book, of course. It is excellent.


You know, I never did read this book, but I loved the movie; I saw it not long ago, since my library owns it. Amazing film. I do understand that there has to be so much more in the book though; there always is. Maybe I should put that one on my reading list.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> You know, I never did read this book, but I loved the movie; I saw it not long ago, since my library owns it. Amazing film. I do understand that there has to be so much more in the book though; there always is. Maybe I should put that one on my reading list.


Did you see the 1930 film? There is one from '79 that stars Richard Thomas, too. I searched and searched for this book, but I could never find it anywhere until I got a job at B&N. I was thrilled to find it there (and The Lost Weekend - have you read that book or seen the film?). After I finished _AQOTWF_ I was very depressed and I remembered thinking "Why did I just read this?". There is something about this novel, for me, that brings me so down, but I love it at the same time. The point of view through the eyes of the narrator is so realistic and, at times, quite haunting. That is how I felt about this. I loved it. I think it is worth a read. Definitely.

----------


## Janine

> Did you see the 1930 film? There is one from '79 that stars Richard Thomas, too. I searched and searched for this book, but I could never find it anywhere until I got a job at B&N. I was thrilled to find it there (and The Lost Weekend - have you read that book or seen the film?). After I finished _AQOTWF_ I was very depressed and I remembered thinking "Why did I just read this?". There is something about this novel, for me, that brings me so down, but I love it at the same time. The point of view through the eyes of the narrator is so realistic and, at times, quite haunting. That is how I felt about this. I loved it. I think it is worth a read. Definitely.


You know; I don't know which film I saw now but I tend to think it was the older one - the 1930 version. I can't really remember that much about it either. I saw it a few years back; probably due for a second viewing. I just knew I was highly impressed with it. Another film I love about wartime is about these two young men in the south of Africa who are runners, for the outfit. Both youths are Australian - actually one is played by a very young Mel Gibson...the name is maybe 'Calapala' sp? It is about a historic battle fought there.

By the way, who wrote "All Quiet on the Western Front" and how long a book is it?

No, I never read "The Lost Weekend". Who wrote that novel? *LW,* I did not know you had worked at B&N...how fun that would be. I love being in that store....and my local library...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> You know; I don't know which film I saw now but I tend to think it was the older one - the 1930 version. I can't really remember that much about it either. I saw it a few years back; probably due for a second viewing. I just knew I was highly impressed with it. Another film I love about wartime is about these two young men in the south of Africa who are runners, for the outfit. Both youths are Australian - actually one is played by a very young Mel Gibson...the name is maybe 'Calapala' sp? It is about a historic battle fought there...


Well, the one in '79 was in color, if that helps with the memory at all.  :Smile:  Is that Mel Gibson movie called "Gallipoli", or something like that. I have heard of it, but I have never seen it. I will have to look into it. I seem to enjoy war films, and I don't know why. I just do.  :Smile: 




> By the way, who wrote "All Quiet on the Western Front" and how long a book is it?


It was written by Erich Maria Remarque. It isn't too long at all. Maybe the one that I read was around 200 pages. Maybe more than that. I think it is all based on what copy you are reading. It actually is a pretty quick read, I think, though. 




> No, I never read "The Lost Weekend". Who wrote that novel?


This was written by Charles Jackson. Have you seen the film with Ray Milland? It is the same story, but again, there is more to the story in the novel. If you read it, you will see what I mean. Even if you never saw the movie, you would be able to figure out what wouldn't have been included in a 1945 film. 




> *LW,* I did not know you had worked at B&N...how fun that would be. I love being in that store....and my local library...


It really wasn't fun at all. The idea of it was fun, but when I was actually working there (and with some of those people  :Rolleyes: ) , it wasn't pleasant at all. In fact, I always blame B&N for the start of the downfall of my life. Long story!  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Well, the one in '79 was in color, if that helps with the memory at all.  Is that Mel Gibson movie called "Gallipoli", or something like that. I have heard of it, but I have never seen it. I will have to look into it. I seem to enjoy war films, and I don't know why. I just do.


Well, I think it was the older one - it was in black and white for certain. Who starred in that one? Yes, the film was "Gallipoli" and it is fantastic. You must see it. I watched it twice now. I think my library owns it. I would even like to buy it but usually I don't buy war films as a rule. Still this one would be worth owning. I may do so someday. Ever see this very obscure film with Mel called 'Tim', with Piper Laurie. I bought it on a dollar bin and I like it. Mel is so young and wears the shortest shorts I ever saw on a guy before - they actually sort of make you laugh. The story is about a mentally challenged guy and the woman who changes his life. It was good I thought, rather sweet story.




> It was written by Erich Maria Remarque. It isn't too long at all. Maybe the one that I read was around 200 pages. Maybe more than that. I think it is all based on what copy you are reading. It actually is a pretty quick read, I think, though.


Oh good a short book; seems lately those are the only kind I can tackle and actually finish. I am liking short fiction more and more lately. I can accomplish more that way and not feel overwhelmed. Currently I am plodding through the ending of a 380 plus page book and will be happy when I am done it, alhough I am enjoying it; just can't read that much each night...so it is going slowly.




> This was written by Charles Jackson. Have you seen the film with Ray Milland? It is the same story, but again, there is more to the story in the novel. If you read it, you will see what I mean. Even if you never saw the movie, you would be able to figure out what wouldn't have been included in a 1945 film.


Nope, never saw the film, but like Ray Milland. I will see if my library might have it or the book.




> It really wasn't fun at all. The idea of it was fun, but when I was actually working there (and with some of those people ) , it wasn't pleasant at all. In fact, I always blame B&N for the start of the downfall of my life. Long story!


Yeah, those things always sound like fun, but then routine sets in and sometimes co-workers can spoil it, too and nasty customers for certain; I worked in retail for years, so I know. However, those were the safter jobs I had. I worked around really toxic chemicals at a few printing houses - thought that was a step up, but now I am questioning whether that did not actually cause my health issues. It is highly possible and I might even have a case....long story...but a friend of mine also worked there and has similar issues.

----------


## mercy_mankind

-The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald.
-Death of a Salesman by Arthur Miller.

----------


## Dr. Hill

"The Ancestor's Tale" by Richard Dawkins as a Christmas gift for my best friend.

----------


## thelastmelon

_The Given Day_ - Dennis Lehane
I've read and loved his other books, all of them, and simply had to get this one as well.

----------


## stlukesguild

_The Adventures of Amir Hamza_ by Ghalib Labhnaul and Abdullah Bilgrami

It is an Indo-Persian epic of tales dating back to the middle ages that was definitively collected in the 19th century by the authors. The work has been described as something of tapestry of tales not unlike the _Arabian Nights_ or the _Decameron_ and a heroic epic worthy of the _Iliad_ and the _Odyssey_ or the great European romances. It certainly sounds quite promising... and relates to by current interests in Persian/Middle-Eastern art and literature.

----------


## Cailin

_Dubliners_ with lithographs by Louis le Brocquy - a gift for someone else.

----------


## bouquin

_American Short Story Masterpieces_ -- edited by Raymond Carver and Tom Jenks
_Crime and Punishment_ -- by Fyodor Dostoyevsky
_Heart of Darkness and Other Tales_ -- by Joseph Conrad
_The Good Soldier_ -- by Ford Madox Ford

And also because I got them for a very good price.

----------


## Joreads

The Outsider. It is book club selection for next year

----------


## Dori

> The Outsider. It is book club selection for next year


Ooops...I still have that book from English class 4 years ago...

----------


## Vincent Black

On the Road - Jack Kerouac

I had it recommended to me by several different people, and it was only $10 which is dirt cheap for a new book.

----------


## Joreads

> Ooops...I still have that book from English class 4 years ago...


Is it any good Dori? I have only just started it so it is a little hard to tell.

Jo

----------


## Dori

> Is it any good Dori? I have only just started it so it is a little hard to tell.
> 
> Jo


It was okay, I guess. I wasn't a big fan, but apparently a lot of people in my class really liked it.

----------


## papayahed

Sadly, The Gift by Richard Paul Evans because someone asked for it for Christmas.

----------


## Saladin

Time for me to explore the sufi poets. So i bought these three books:

1) Hafiz - The Gift
2) Rumi - The Essential Rumi
3) Omar Khayyam - Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam

----------


## manolia

"If on a winter's night a traveler" By Italo Calvino. 

This one was quite spontaneous, since i picked the book and read the first page (something i never do in general) and it seemed quite fascinating.

----------


## bazarov

Mesha Selimovich(Mea Selimović) - Dervish and The Death
Finally found it, the best book from Balkan so far, one of the greatest ever; I have quotes from it above my bed  :Biggrin:

----------


## Emil Miller

The Luzhin Defence by Vladimir Nobokov.

Because it is about a chess player and, although I don't play it very well, the game fascinates me.

----------


## Alexei

> "If on a winter's night a traveler" By Italo Calvino. 
> 
> This one was quite spontaneous, since i picked the book and read the first page (something i never do in general) and it seemed quite fascinating.


I finished reading it a week ago. I think you will like it, it's a great choice. No wonder you've decided to buy after reading the first page. When I started it I thought it is going to be a great read after I read the first sentence. It makes you feel comfortable as a reader, makes you think the book was written specially for you  :Tongue: . It consist mainly of beginnings and although at some point this become a bit tiring, it is definitely worth it. It's one of the best books I've read lately. I hope you will like it too  :Smile:

----------


## Silas Thorne

'Where the Wild Things Are' by Maurice Sendak, ostensibly for my baby daughter, but actually for my own visual and verbal devourances.

----------


## gypsy_100%

would be south beach diet... why because im over weight :Yawnb:

----------


## Emil Miller

> would be south beach diet... why because im over weight


That has to be one of the most logical answers on this forum.

----------


## Alexei

Today I bought three new books  :Biggrin: 
*"The Complete Poems of Walt Whitman"* - the Wordsworth Edition. I've been searching for it for a few months and finally saw it in the book store. It is actually quite hard to find here  :Wink: 
*"The Collector"* by John Fowles - I've heard good things about Fowles and I decided to read something written by him. 
*"The Sea, The Sea"* by Iris Murdoch I've read one of her books and I was quite impressed so I was curious about her other works.

----------


## semi-fly

_Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami - I've heard good things about the author and book in general.
_Last of the Mohicans_ by James Fenimore Cooper - I misplaced or lost my copy.

----------


## Equality72521

The Meaning of Night: A Confession by Michael Cox

I was looking for a good murder, mystery read....I shouldn't have bought it, I needed the money for something else, but I just couldn't resist. lol.

----------


## Chava

The ground beneath her feet - Salman Rushdie, and two seconds later, Shalimar the Clown.

I've been meaning to read Rushdie for a long time, and I just couldn't resist the first title, and since they were both quite cheap (I work in a bookstore, and get a substantial discount) I bought the second one as well, since i've read more about it.

----------


## papayahed

Notes from the underground
Possession


I bought them for school

----------


## 1n50mn14

The Complete Works of Walt Whitman

I bought it because when I was in Grade three, and still excelling academically, my teacher Mr.M gave me a book of poems by old uncle Whitman. I was hooked. Unfortunately, when I moved out of home, I lost all of my books. So this is the re-start of my poetry collection.

----------


## ~*Dark Faerie*~

Queen, Empress, Concubine, Fifty Women Rulers from the Queen of Sheba to Catherine the Great by Claudia Gold 


Why: It was a steal for the price I got on it and it looked like a great reference.

----------


## Dr. Hill

I don't know why. It was three dollars at the book store. I own three copies of this book, as of now.

----------


## Bakiryu

Because I needed new books, they were cheap and I really wanted them:

Paradise Lost and Paradise Regained~ Milton
The Scarlet Letter
The Scarlet Pimpernel
Death Note 1 and 2
Loveless 1
The Wallflower 1
Traitor to the Blood~ Barb and Jc.Hendee
A wizard of Earthsea
Inkdeath


and some others  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Queen, Empress, Concubine, Fifty Women Rulers from the Queen of Sheba to Catherine the Great by Claudia Gold 
> 
> 
> Why: It was a steal for the price I got on it and it looked like a great reference.


I've been wanting that book for a while! Is that the one about all the evil women, are am I combining two books in my head?

----------


## manolia

Portnoy's complaint (i keep hearing about Roth and i thought it was time to have a look)

One day in the life of Ivan Denisovic

----------


## kandaurov

Portnoy's complaint, eh? You're in for an outrageous book. I loved it, but I have strange tastes.

haha, three copies of _Crime and Punishment_! The only book I have multiple copies of is _The Little Prince_ - I started collecting it in different languages some years ago.

I got a shipping from amazon: _Marxism and Modernism_ (I'm hoping what's written there will make sense to me some day), _The Complete Dramatic Works of Samuel Beckett_ (because it had to be done), and _Die Schachnovelle_ (unfortunately it's in Turkish......)

----------


## manolia

> Portnoy's complaint, eh? You're in for an outrageous book. I loved it, but I have strange tastes.


Hehe you just recommended the book by saying it's outrageous  :Wink: 
I was standing before a shelf of Roth's books and i just picked that randomly. Any other that you'd recommend?

I've read Marx (a bit from Das Kapital) and some works related to marxism..my fav will always be Engel's the origin of family..really really interesting  :Wink:

----------


## kandaurov

Oh yes, I do intend to recommend it! I was reading it in boring lectures and sometimes found it hard to suppress fits of laughter. Takes full advantage of the 'shock value' factor  :Biggrin: 

Sadly I haven't read any other Roth (though I do have three of his novels in the reading queue) so I'm not the one to give recommendations. Started reading his _Everyman_ but had to abort it because of pressing course work. Did seem to have a completely different tone to it (in relation to _Portnoy's_, that is).

'Tis a pity the Marxist thinkers of the likes of Adorno and Benjamin aren't as easy to read as Marx. Engel on his own I've never read, will add to my list  :Smile:

----------


## semi-fly

_Jude the Obscure_ by Thomas Hardy
_The Hunchback of Notre Dame_ by Victor Hugo
_Light in August_ by William Faulkner

I bought _Light in August_ to participate in the reading exercise that *Classic*Charm* & Joreads decided to start up. As for the other books they were on the top 100 book list and I had simply not read them yet.

----------


## Aroungaschan

Lets see..
I bought Choke by Chuck Palahniuk, author of the fight club,
for my eng 102 class and absolutely hated it. It has it's points
and views but just disgusting and disturbing. So I want to
scratch that out and say MacArthur Study Bible. Well it was a
gift but I was going to buy anyway. I usually do not buy books
but maybe I will  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

The Colony of Unrequited Dreams- Wayne Johnston
In the Skin of a Lion- Michael Ondaatje
Unless- Carol Shields

Whittier's Poetry
Milton's works (x2)...These three were old collectible-types

----------


## stlukesguild

I just purchased a big boxed set entitled, _Japanese Woodblock Prints_. It is comprised of three separate volumes, each devoted to one of the three major Japanese Ukiyo-e woodblock masters: Utamaro, Hiroshige, and Hokusai. The volumes are lavishly illustrated with the most marvelous quality reproductions, and the text is an modern edit of the essays of Edmond de Goncourt. The set was fairly expensive... but after having seen it with envy yesterday, it seemed but fate that today I received a differential check in the mail for my position as department chairman in my school. Combined with a 20% off coupon I just had to have it. And how could I refuse it? My own work has been profoundly impacted by Japanese art as of recent, and I am currently preparing for a return to grad school and the completion of a Masters in Art History which will involve a unit on non-Western art (or so I say to myself to justify the expense :FRlol: )

----------


## Janine

> I just purchased a big boxed set entitled, _Japanese Woodblock Prints_. It is comprised of three separate volumes, each devoted to one of the three major Japanese Ukiyo-e woodblock masters: Utamaro, Hiroshige, and Hokusai. The volumes are lavishly illustrated with the most marvelous quality reproductions, and the text is an modern edit of the essays of Edmond de Goncourt. The set was fairly expensive... but after having seen it with envy yesterday, it seemed but fate that today I received a differential check in the mail for my position as department chairman in my school. Combined with a 20% off coupon I just had to have it. And how could I refuse it? My own work has been profoundly impacted by Japanese art as of recent, and I am currently preparing for a return to grad school and the completion of a Masters in Art History which will involve a unit on non-Western art (or so I say to myself to justify the expense)


*stlukes,* that set sounds marvelous. I think it was worth every penny. How much you will enjoy it and be enriched by your viewing. Fortunate that fate allowed you the pleasure of buying it today and this way you won't feel guilty for your expensive purchase. Coupons always help, too. 

Also marvelous that you will be returning to school for completion of your Masters in Art History. That fits you perfectly. You seem to have such a storehouse of thought and knowledge of the arts and artists. I wish you all the luck in the world and great success!

----------


## Cailin

_The Reader_
_Revolutionary Road_
_Biography of Thomas Hardy_

Bought them because they were 3 for 2 in the shop. The 1st two had the movie tie-in covers, which I HATE, but I've wanted to read them for a while so bought them anyway!

Have since finished _The Reader_ and will launch into one of the other two once this week of work is over.

----------


## Niamh

First edition of The Playboy of the Western world.
Why? Because its a First edition of The Payboy of the Western World!!!!!

----------


## Cayenne

_The selected works of Virginia Woolf_

Because I've wanted to get it for about a year so I finally decided to buy it.

----------


## JarethDrakul

The Hellbound Heart by Cliver Barker

I've been meaning to get ahold of a copy for years then I saw it in a supermarket for £1 so I thought I'd buy it.

----------


## NickAdams

> _The Complete Dramatic Works of Samuel Beckett_ (because it had to be done)


Yes it did. :Nod:

----------


## Janine

Sean O'Casey
Three Dublin PLays

The Shadow of a Gunman, Juno and Paycock, The Plough and the Stars

Can't wait to read it. Saw the first play performed for the BBC on Youtube; I was highly impressed with the material.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Salome and Other Plays- Oscar Wilde. 
Why: for the boy. He loves Oscar Wilde, and this was a really fantastic, gorgeous leather bound book.

A Passage to India- E.M Forster
Why: because I loved it when I read it in grade eight or so, but lost my copy a few household moves ago.

----------


## Phangirl7

I bought 4 new books this past Sunday at WaldenBooks in the mall.
1. Frankenstien- Mary Shelly. (I've been wanting it.)
2. Breaking Dawn- Stephenie Meyer (I have the other 3 and have been wanting this one.)
3. Harry Potter: Tales of Beedle the Bard. (I've been wanting it.)
4. A Joker graphic novel called Going Sane. (I only got it because I couldn't find the 4th book I was looking for.)
P.G.7.

----------


## Janine

> Salome and Other Plays- Oscar Wilde. 
> Why: for the boy. He loves Oscar Wilde, and this was a really fantastic, gorgeous leather bound book.


*Becca,* I read all of Oscar Wilde's plays, but this one. I love his work! I really must do so. Lately, I have been into plays; I saw one on a DVD the other night. Just curious, who is 'the boy'?





> A Passage to India- E.M Forster
> Why: because I loved it when I read it in grade eight or so, but lost my copy a few household moves ago.


Great book and a cool movie, as well. Have you seen the film based on it? It is an older film and quite good. Another author I totally adore - Forster. His books are wonderful.

----------


## bailo

Bought: Watchmen 
Because: Everybody was reading it and it was supposed to be really good. 
I read it and, yes, it is.

----------


## CaptainPillows

_I Capture the Castle_ by Dodie Smith.

I'd been meaning to buy this one for quite a while and I'm glad I finally did!

----------


## GX4146

Ballad of sad cafe by Mccullers

----------


## Bumbeli

Yesterday I bought Pushkin - Jewgeni Onegin (wannted to read it for quite some time), John Updike - Rabbit at rest (after reading his short stories I want to read one of his novels and I really liked the title) and Steinbecks - Grapes of Wrath in a really cool looking edition (I've read so much about here on the forums, I decided to buy it and eventually read it during the holidays).
I had quite a long list of books to buy, including Catch 22, To kill a mockinbird and some of Beckett's english work, but even the best english bookshop in vienna didn't have half of the books, so I ended up ordering "The Sun also rises" by Hemingway, "As I lay Dying" by Faulkner (even though I kinda regret not getting "The Sound and the Fury" instead) and "Portrait of the artist as a young man" by James Joyce (I really enjoyed Ulysses, so I figured it would be only logical if I read more of his work). And my father got me a copy of 1984 by Orwell too, about time I read that one.

----------


## johann cruyff

Yesterday, I bought Umberto Eco's _On Ugliness_, after I'd been saving for it for a couple of months. Such a great book.

----------


## positiveion

I don't really buy books because the library here is so great. 

The most recent book I bought would be Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk, as I was itching to read it, couldn't find it anywhere in this town and just happened to be in the USA. This was almost a year ago, though.

----------


## dfloyd

Why?
I collect books published by the Limited Editions Club (LEC). This is the only Verne novel published by the LEC which I don't have and have never read.

----------


## Mariamosis

Albert Camus - The Stranger
Ray Bradbury - Fahrenheit 451
Mark Twain - The Tragedy of Pudd'Nhead Wilson

Why? They were cheap enough and sounded interesting

----------


## chrismythoi

wigan pier, by orwell.
i often buy books from charity shops and so this was both a bargain and one of the few orwells i've not read

----------


## Wilde woman

When You Are Engulfed in Flames - David Sedaris, because I'm an unabashedly wild flaming fangirl of his  :Biggrin: 

Tales of Beedle the Bard - JK Rowling, an Xmas gift for my best friend, aka Potter fanatic

Dante: The Poet, the Political Think, the Man - Barbara Reynolds, because while I was researching for my Dante paper, I discovered this book conjectured that Dante smoked weed to bring on his spiritual visions.  :FRlol: 

AND

T.H. White's The Once and Future King - Elisabeth Brewer for $70 on amazon!!  :Eek:  Why amazon? Cuz I couldn't find it at any of the other SIX bookstores I snooped around. Why else? Cuz I'm an Arthurian superfreak. Oh, and I was writing a paper.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

The Sagas of the Icelanders because I've decided I want to read all the sagas and this is a wonderful collection of several of them all in one place, only one of which I've already read so it was quite a bargain.

----------


## thelastmelon

I bought following books because I received a gift card for books this Christmas, and I only bought books that I've either been recommended or simply been wanting to read for a while. 

Jasper Fforde: _The Eyre Affair_.
Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman: _Good Omens_.
John Ajvide Lindqvist: _Handling the Undead_.

----------


## Mag Master 21

Went on a bit of a buying spree thanks to this forum...  :Smile: 

Doctor Zhivago (Everyman's Library)
Boris Pasternak; Hardcover

Oblomov (Everyman's Library)
Ivan Goncharov; Hardcover

The Complete Short Novels (Everyman's Library)
Anton Chekhov; Hardcover

The Adolescent (Everyman's Library (Cloth))
Fyodor Dostoevsky; Hardcover

Notes from Underground (Everyman's Library)
Fyodor Dostoevsky; Hardcover

Dead Souls (Everyman's Library)
Nikolai Gogol; Hardcover

The Collected Tales (Everyman's Library)
Nikolai Gogol; Hardcover

The Portrait of a Lady (Everyman's Library)
Henry James; Hardcover

A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man (Everyman's Library)
James Joyce; Hardcover

The Master and Margarita
Mikhail Bulgakov

Les Miserables
Victor Hugo; Hardcover

The Child of Pleasure, 1898 edition
Gabriele D'Annunzio 

The Triumph of Death, 1st Ed 1923
Gabriele D'Annunzio

The Flame of Life, 1919 edition
Gabriele D'Annunzio

----------


## Phranchesskah

I have come up with a plan with my friend, in which we each buy a book from a second hand bookshop (a bookshop which we are both in love with), read the books, swap them a week later, read the swapped books and then re-donate them to the shop a week after that. Today was the first day, and I ended up purchasing three books. I tried to buy things that we'll both enjoy, and I didn't want anything heavy because this week I am hoping to read some other books too.

The first book I picked up was _Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow_ by Peter Høeg. This jumped out at me immediately because of the word 'snow' in the title. This week, we've had an more snow here than I have ever experienced in my life, so I thought it was quite fitting. I wasn't sure that my friend would necessarily enjoy it though, and I was after something slightly shorter (this around 400 pages; not long long long but I am aiming to read quite a lot this week and wanted something really light).

The second book was Nick Hornby's _High Fidelity_. This is exactly the sort of thing I was after; entertaining and light.

The third book was _JPod_ by Douglas Coupland. I just couldn't help myself.

Unfortunately when I came home, my mum immediately told me that she has both of the former two books so I needn't have spent money on them. I can't really get a refund as it's a charity shop, but oh well. At least I've donated money to a nice charity and therefore feel like a good citizen. ;p

----------


## Bumbeli

I've read the first one, Miss Smilla's feeling for snow quite a while ago, it was a good read. A few weeks later I saw the movie, and was really disappointed.
The movie version of High Fidelity on the other hand is really really great, I never read the book but the movie with John Cusack is among my favourite movies of the last years.

@topic: Finally got my hands on a copy of "The Sound and the Fury", I was looking for that for quite some time and I think it will be the next book after finishing the amazing Anna Karenina.

----------


## Phranchesskah

I tend to avoid films made from good books, if I can help it. In primary school I absolutely refused to watch any part of _Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone_ during an English lesson, because at the time I sincerely felt that the film had ruined my life. I was somewhat obsessed with the Harry Potter books at a young age, until the first film was released, to which I reacted ...quite negatively.

Films always tend to be disappointing if you've actually read the book, even if the film in and of itself is superb.

...sorry, off topic.

----------


## Bumbeli

Lucky me, I never read the book.

And I added Rawls- A theory of justice to my libary.
If I would only read books at the same rate I buy them.

----------


## beth01081

I recently went on a book buying trip just because i felt like it. I got three boks. Here they are:
The Importance of Being Earnest-Oscar Wilde- Because I watched the movie and wanted to see what the book was like. Btw, I loved it!!!

The Scarlet Letter- Nathaniel Hawthorne- I just started reading it. It seem interesting but the language is complicated. We'll see.

A Passage to India- E. M. Forester- The back of it looked good. And it was relatively cheap. only 5 or 6 dollars.

So, now you know.
Bethy

----------


## Janine

Welcome to the forum, *Beth!* I have read all of the books below and love them all exceedingly. I love other books by the same authors. I read a lot of each. I am sure you will enjoy all three of these books. 




> I recently went on a book buying trip just because i felt like it. I got three boks. Here they are:
> The Importance of Being Earnest-Oscar Wilde- Because I watched the movie and wanted to see what the book was like. Btw, I loved it!!!


I loved the film based on the play "The Importance of Being Ernest"; if you enjoyed that one, try "An Ideal Husband". I like that one even more. I believe that Rupert Everet is in both.




> The Scarlet Letter- Nathaniel Hawthorne- I just started reading it. It seem interesting but the language is complicated. We'll see.


 Incredible book; great complex characters; language may be a bit difficult, but stick with it, since it is worth the effort. Several films I found to be good, which are based on the novel. Another novel by Hawthorne which I enjoyed was "The House of the Seven Gables".




> A Passage to India- E. M. Forester- The back of it looked good. And it was relatively cheap. only 5 or 6 dollars.


Great book and wonderful film version directed by David Lean. I own both and love them both equally. I also love his book "Room with a View". I read it twice. The movie with Helene Boheme Carter is marvelous.





> So, now you know.
> Bethy


 Yes, now we know you real name. Nice to meet you!

----------


## pagebypage

_The Grateful Dead and Philosophy._ 

I couldn't help myself. I'm a Dead Head.

----------


## shortstoryfan

Sense and Sensibility, because JBI said it was the only Austen novel he wouldn't recommend.

----------


## Emil Miller

> _The Grateful Dead and Philosophy._ 
> 
> I couldn't help myself. I'm a Dead Head.


But of course you are dear boy.

----------


## subterranean

I'm reading more non fictions these days and these are the last 3 books I bought in the last few days.

_The Economic Naturalist: Why Economics Explains Almost Everything_ by Robert H. Frank
More or less like the series of Why Pinguin feet don't freeze. The book contains questions on many practical things that we found in every day life, which probably most people in general wouldn't know the answer. Maybe because we, in general, already have lots of important questions to answer, or simply because we just don't care about why milk is sold in rectangular container boxe yet soda drink is packed in a cylindrical can, or why cleaners charged more on women's clothes than men's, or why DVD box is larger than CD box though the two CDs are in the same size. 

_Why don't Spiders Stick to their Webs?_ by Robert Matthews.
Same genre, if I may call it genre. Questions and answers on practical things in life or things that we often found or heard every day from epxlained from scientific point of view. And it's pretty good for me personally as some of the explanations in the book deal with things that I used to believe to be true just because my mom told me while I was still a kid  :Smile:  (d_on't read with dim light, you'll ruin your eyes!)._

_Falling off The Edge: Globalization, World Peace & Other Lies_ by Alex Perry
Award winning journalist shared his investigations and foundings on the victims of globalization, economic disparities, and the international efforts to achieve world peace.

----------


## pagebypage

> But of course you are dear boy.


 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol: outta the ballpark!

----------


## MarkBastable

*Hubbub: Filth, Noise and Stench in England 1600 - 1770* by Emily Cockayne


How can you not buy a book with a title like that?

----------


## thelastmelon

I just ordered following books:

_Out of the Silent Planet_ - C.S. Lewis
_The Elder Gods_ - David Eddings
_Grass for His Pillow_ - Lian Hearn
_Brilliance of the Moon_ - Lian Hearn
_The Harsh Cry of the Heron_ - Lian Hearn
_Heaven's Net is Wide_ - Lian Hearn

Has anyone read any of these books, and have an opinion about them?  :Smile:  No spoilers though, thanks.

----------


## shortstoryfan

The last two books I bought were "Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World" by Haruki Murakami and "The Master of Petersburg" by J.M. Coetzee. I loved Murakami's "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle" so I wanted to read more of his works and I read about Coetzee on wikipedia and thought he would be interesting to read.

----------


## five-trey

Narrative of the Life - Frederick Douglass

I had just read Invisible Man and found it really interesting and wanted to read more African American literature, so I started with Douglass, since I had already read some of his work.

----------


## The Comedian

Green Lantern/Green Arrow Volume 2. Adams/O'Neill

Very good read.

----------


## Tournesol

'Nights in Rodanthe' by Nicholas Sparks
I bought it because I wanted to watch the movie, but I had to read the novel first. The novel was waay better!

----------


## Kiaroula

A book from Ryszard Kapuscinky, I think that the English title is "Encountering the Other: The Challenge for the Twenty-First Century", but I'm not sure. I bought it because I see a lot of intolerants and xenophobics around me, and I wanted to think about it.

----------


## bouquin

_Akhenaten, Dweller in Truth_ - by Naguib Mahfouz.... because I love Mahfouz .... and I was in Egypt, with my head full of the breath-taking monuments I was visiting & of the stories of pharoahs and their gods.

----------


## Oniw17

The Good Earth, mostly because I really liked it back when I read it the first time.

----------


## GED1

Wallace Stegner - Collected Stories

I started reading Stegner some years ago, first his Pulitzer-winning Angle of Repose, followed by Big Rock Candy Mountain and non-fiction. He is certainly an American master. I wanted to read more of his short fiction and have been rewarded by more interesting tales.

----------


## Idril

_Red Cavalry_ ~ Isaac Babel
_Collected Stories_ ~ Gabriel Garcia Marquez
_The Case of Comrade Tulayev_ ~ Victor Serge
_Serious Game_ ~ Hjalmar Söderberg
_Soul_ ~ Andrey Platonov
_The Song of the Red Ruby_ ~ Agnar Mykle

----------


## Lord Bas

The Brothers Karamazov, and Notes from the Underground because Crime and Punishment was excellent.

----------


## Bakiryu

Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
The Luxe Series
Some manga.

----------


## eyemaker

Watership Down- Adams
A required read.  :Smile:

----------


## Tallon

1. W. Somerset Maugham - The Moon and Sixpence
2. Heard good things about it here.
3. "I confess that when i first made acquaintance with Charles Strickland I never for a moment discerned that there was in him anything out of the ordinary."
4. 130/215
5. I love it so far, there are some really funny passages and some really poignant ones, great writing.

----------


## sofia82

Paul Auster New York Trilogy, I gave it as a present so I don't have it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wilde woman

> Watership Down- Adams
> A required read.


One of my favorites as a child.  :Smile:

----------


## Bumbeli

> Paul Auster New York Trilogy, I gave it as a present so I don't have it


I got that as a present for christmas, haven't read it though.
Bought myself "The book of disquiet" by Pessoa yesterday, wanted to get it for some time now.

----------


## Jassica

Anne Bronte - Agnes Grey
James Joys - Dubliners
E.M. Remarque - Black obelisk

----------


## thelastmelon

A few days ago, I bought:
Jason Goodwin: _The Janissary Tree_.
Neil Gaiman:_ Stardust_.
Inger Edelfeldt: _Juliane och jag_ (Translation: _Juliane and I_)

----------


## thinkingsam

Bought 3 books together recently: Eon, Eternity, and Legacy, all by Greg Bear.

When it comes to novels I like two kinds of books. First, anything with a complex and grand plot; second, anything particularly laden with scientific facts. Those 3 books fall into the latter category  :Smile:

----------


## mono

_The Adolescent_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, simply because I love Dostoevsky; I have read his _Crime and Punishment_, _The Idiot_, _The Brothers Karamazov_ (by far my favorite so far), _Notes from the Underground_, and _The Double_. He has not disappointed me once.

_Lost Illusions_ by Honore de Balzac. I read _The Black Sheep_ by Balzac a long time ago, and remember loving it! A friend of mine recommended this one as a good 'next step.'

----------


## blondiemcfi

A collector's edition of Anton Chekov plays!
I went to the only bookfair our town has had for ages and couldn't resist as I used to study Chekov at uni and wanted a keepsake!

----------


## PoeticPassions

> _The Adolescent_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, simply because I love Dostoevsky; I have read his _Crime and Punishment_, _The Idiot_, _The Brothers Karamazov_ (by far my favorite so far), _Notes from the Underground_, and _The Double_. He has not disappointed me once.


I have read all of Dostoevsky's novels, except the one that you note... and I have read most of his stories as well. So I bought _The Adolescent_ for the very same reason as you... and I cannot seem to get through it. D has never before disappointed me, but I fear there is a first time for everything... let me know what you think of it... I have yet to finish it, or actually get past the first 150 pages. For some reason it just does not appeal to me. 

Have you read _The Possessed_ (or sometimes translated as _The Devils_)??? I love that one, though it is more political than his other works. Also, I love _The Gambler_ and his short story "White Nights". Those are my recommendations... as well as THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD, and even POOR FOLK. Ah, so many great ones!  :Smile:

----------


## mono

> I have read all of Dostoevsky's novels, except the one that you note... and I have read most of his stories as well. So I bought _The Adolescent_ for the very same reason as you... and I cannot seem to get through it. D has never before disappointed me, but I fear there is a first time for everything... let me know what you think of it... I have yet to finish it, or actually get past the first 150 pages. For some reason it just does not appeal to me. 
> 
> Have you read _The Possessed_ (or sometimes translated as _The Devils_)??? I love that one, though it is more political than his other works. Also, I love _The Gambler_ and his short story "White Nights". Those are my recommendations... as well as THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD, and even POOR FOLK. Ah, so many great ones!


Good to know - thanks! Oddly enough, I had a bit of trouble with _The Idiot_, but still enjoyed it; I practically flew through everything else he write, including, your worthy mentions, _The House of the Dead_ and _Poor Folk_, which I read loooooong ago - nothing has beaten _The Brothers Karamazov_, however.  :Nod: 
I have not gotten around to _The Possessed_/_The Devils_ yet, but have seen them on the bookstore shelves. Would you recommend any specific translator?

----------


## PoeticPassions

_Brothers Karamazov_ is definitely my favorite Dostoevsky, followed by _Notes from Underground_ 

as for a translator, I read this edition: http://www.amazon.com/Demons-Fyodor-...5724486&sr=8-2

Two translators on that one... I am not sure if I have a recommendation. Or whether having two translators complicates things, or makes it better... all I know is that I really enjoyed it.

I think I have always read different translators, which might not be a good thing either.

----------


## JBI

Just picked up a copy of Don DeLillo's Underworld, hardcover, mint condition, first edition, with a price tag of $34CAD on the dust jacket, all for the great price of $3CAD at a university sale - a great find, if I've ever seen one. The book's been read maybe once, and I doubt in its entirety.

----------


## promtbr

_Trio_- Robert Pinget (of the _Noveau Romain_ group)
_Planetarium_ -- Nathalie Sarruate (ditto)
_A Dreambook for Our Time_--- Tadeusz Konwicki (old out of print penguin)
_Wizard of the Crow_-- Ngugi Wa Thiongo
_Crossing the Sierra de Gredos_--- Peter Handke
_Dom Casmurro_-- Machado De Assis
_Eternal Curse of the Reader of These Pages_-- Manual Puig
_A Palm-Wine Drinkard_--- Amos Tutuola
_How the Soldier Repairs the Gramophone_--- Sasa Stanisic

----------


## Phangirl7

My mom and stepdad got me as a present for dogsitting last weekend while they were on thier honeymoon. The entire graphic novel of Watchmen. Haven't gotten into it yet.
P.G.7.

----------


## Babyguile

Daughter of the Empire - Janny Wurts and Raymond E Feist.

Why? I love me some high fantasy. Must say, I assumed wrongly about the series. They're more about political intrigue and the complications of running and maintaining and ailing empire. Can't win everytime.

----------


## Dark Muse

I got a Barns and Nobel gift card for my brithday originally I had gone hoping to find 20 Years After since I just finnished the Three Musketeers but they did not have it so I picked up a couple of other things I wanted to read plus found an interesting sounding book in the bargin books section. 

In the Company of the Courtesan ~ Sarah Dunant
Thirsty ~ M.T Anderson 
The Age of the Gladiators ~ Rupert Matthews

----------


## Chava

One flew over the Cuckoo's nest - Ken Kesey

Just happened to pass the bookstore on my way to grocery shopping. Just another of those books I've read somewhere but never owned...

----------


## eyemaker

Dogeaters by Jessica Hagedorn.. It's a _must_ for us to read her works- a fellow Filipino writer. I adore her works actually, which perhaps is one of the reason why I _plead_ for money for my mother.  :Smile: 
For some reasons, I like the "title" it captures the nature of Filipinos which is eating "dog meat".. Don't get me wrong- I never ate any cuisine with such ingredient.

----------


## rtc143

Added The Great Gatsby to my collection a week ago...great classic. I love Fitzgerald and it was pretty cheap haha. Also, I bought a play called Par for the Corpse...hilarious. Read it...

----------


## Zee.

> Watership Down- Adams
> A required read.


Hey - me too  :Smile:

----------


## Sapphire

Watership Down... I saw the (cartoon) movie as a child and I still don't dare to watch it again. It is scary/sad as can be! I still see that one scene where... Nevermind. Maybe I should read the book to get past it.

Jude the Obscure (Thomas Hardy)

I needed a book to read on my journey to and from work. It seemed interesting enough on the first glare, it wasn't too thick and it wasn't too expensive. And the cover was OK: something I wouldn't mind holding in my hands  :Smile:  
I'm not that far in the book yet, but I think I'll enjoy it  :Wink:  Really curious about what is gonna happen next.

----------


## Sapphire

Oops double post... Who do I have to warn about this?

----------


## eyemaker

> Hey - me too


I certainly love rabbits. How did you find the story? :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Hill

The Plague by Camus. To read it . . .

----------


## LadyWentworth

Ticket to Ride - Larry Kane
Life Mask - Emma Donoghue

I got them both from the Dollar Store. That seems to be where my store of choice is lately for all of my books.

----------


## k.brignell

Isn't it perculier that hardly any of us 'literature junkies' buy one book at a time, always 2, 3 or more!

Looking for Alaska by John Green
Brave new world by Aldous Huxley
The surgeon of Crawthorne by Simon Winchester

----------


## Cayenne

Tove Jansson - Moominsummer Madness

Because I love her books, they are so sweet and have very wise thoughts.

----------


## chrysalis_stage

Last book bought:
Tess of the D'urbervilles - Thomas Hardy

Why bought it:

Have been meaning to read it for a while, read a little on Google book search and then thought I had to get it because I loved it too much and wanted to underline/highlight bits I loved.

----------


## Amethyst2010

The last book I bought, which was last week, was the English translation of _The Reader_ originally written in German by Bernhard Schlink. 
The reason I bought it was that Kate Winslet won an Academy Award for the movie based on this book. I was interested by the movie sypnosis. This book is really worth a read. It is short and could be finished in three to four hours. Each of the three parts deal with very different emotions.

----------


## Bookthief

Last book I purchased is entitled: You Suck [A love story]

Why? 
I was at the Walden bookstore and was planning on buying a journal.
Instead I spotted a light, bright blue covered book with large red letters
and a vampire mouth with fangs. Not only did that catch my attention; the title itself got me curious.
After reading the entire book, I must say.....it did not suck. haha :Smile:

----------


## Ophelia20

The last book I bought is entitled: The Penguin Book of American Short Stories
The reason is: I'm preparing for my MA in American Literature and those stories will enrich my knowledge.

----------


## papayahed

> Last book I purchased is entitled: You Suck [A love story]
> 
> Why? 
> I was at the Walden bookstore and was planning on buying a journal.
> Instead I spotted a light, bright blue covered book with large red letters
> and a vampire mouth with fangs. Not only did that catch my attention; the title itself got me curious.
> After reading the entire book, I must say.....it did not suck. haha


I'm always intrigued by that book.

----------


## Bookthief

> I'm always intrigued by that book.


YES! I love the authors form of writing.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Ghosts of London - J.A. Brooks
The Ghost Hunters Favorite Cases - Hans Holzer
Sister Carrie - Theodore Dreiser
The Day Loncoln Was Shot - Jim Bishop
Wild Women - Autumn Stephens

Why? They were cheap. I got them from a used bookstore that is going out-of-business for half off of an already decently discounted price.

----------


## dfloyd

Justine by Lawrence Durrell. It is one of a quartet of books about the lifes and loves of characters living in Alexandria, Egypt just prior to and during WWII. The first three novels tell the same story but in different perspectives. Time dosesn't move onward until the fourth or last novel. Have just finished Justine and have ordered the second novel, Balthazar. Number three is Mountolive and four is Clea. Very passionate novels and extremely interesting.

----------


## Mark F.

Infinite Jest - David Foster Wallace
The Road - Cormac McCarthy
the Crying of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon

----------


## danni.x

The Tenant of Wildfell Hall by Anne Bronte so that I own a book by each of the Bronte sisters  :Smile:

----------


## Desolation

_Ulysses_ by James Joyce
_Anarchism & Other Essays_ by Emma Goldman
_The Complete Poems of Hart Crane_
_The Idiot's Guide to Learning French_

They were used, and essential.

----------


## mtpspur

Enter the Saint by Leslie Charteris--the complete edition. Loved the Saint back in pre-teen days and teen years then went through a snob period when I discovered better (John D. MacDonald, Adam Hall) characters but now the pendulum has swung back and I am going back to the childhood days of more innocent times. And enjoyng it, This would NOT have been possible even five years ago because Charteris never was the great writer HE thought he was but he is entertaining in a Cesar Romero kind of way.

----------


## Vicarious

Hamlet--because I had to for my course. I really dislike it  :Frown:

----------


## qimissung

Eat, Pray, Love by Elizabeth Gilbert. I heard it was good.I'm not sure why I waited until now, but I needed something to read, and there it was. It's a very involving story.

----------


## oblivion252

The Canterbury Tales - to help with my independent study of the Middle Ages.

Last book ACQUIRED - History of Modern Russia, Robert Service to help with Russian A Level studies.

----------


## Scheherazade

_Catcher in the Rye_ as a birthday gift for a boy who has turned 13.

----------


## Idril

_The Remains of the Day_ ~ Kazuo Ishiguro
_Cursed Days: Diary of a Revolution_ ~ Ivan Bunin
_Martin Birck's Youth: A Novel_ ~ Hjalmer Söderberg 
_Sir Harry Hotspur of Humblethwaite_ ~ Anthony Trollope
_The Hotel Room_ ~ Agnar Mykle

----------


## LadyWentworth

A Slave No More - David W. Blight
Seeing Redd - Frank Beddor
The Ballad of Blind Tom - Deidre O'Connell
The Washingtons of Wessyngton Plantation - John F. Barker Jr.
Peter's War - Joyce Lee Malcolm
Hallam's War - Elisabeth Payne Rosen

A local bookstore has closed here after 70+ years. But the idiot that I am, I didn't go until the very last day. So there were _hardly_ any books on the shelves. I found those above. They seemed interesting (and I needed Seeing Redd because it is a sequel to another one that I already have). So, at least I managed to leave the store with these. It is better than none at all, right?  :Smile:

----------


## MissScarlett

Homecoming by Bernard Schlink because I liked The Reader.

----------


## Janine

Recently, I was cleaning up room, trying to make some sense and order out of the discheveled mess and found an entire box of books, I bought not long ago from Dover Publications when they had a big sale. I was rather delighted, since I found these:

The Ambassadors ~ Henry James
The Golden Age ~ Kenneth Grahame, Illustrated by Maxfield Parrish
Monday or Tuesday ~ Eight Stories ~ Virginia Woolf
The Voyage Out ~ Virginia Woolf
Crime and Punishment ~ Dostoyevski

Celtic Designs ~ Mallory Pearce
Dulac's Fairy Tale Illustrations
Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream", Illustrated by Arthur Rackham
Assorted Dover Paper Dolls for my grand-daughter, when she is old enough to play with them....haha...do kids still like paper-dolls?.....haha...they are probably more for me....
Gibson Girl Paper dolls ~ Tom Tierney (probaby use for clipart or design work)

Rather a strange mix, isn't it?

----------


## MissScarlett

It's a strange but wonderful mix, Janine. Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## Mark F.

Madame Bovary - Flaubert
The Temptation of St Anthony - Flaubert
The Travels of Marco Polo
The Jungle - Upton Sinclair
The Complete Tragedies of Aeschylus

I've been buying too many books recently. Ah well, I'll get around to reading them some day I suppose.

----------


## Sapphire

F. Scott Fitzgerald - the Great Gatsby

I've been meaning to read it for a while. The fact that it was named to have some sort of car theme going on pushed me over the edge  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Assorted Dover Paper Dolls for my grand-daughter, when she is old enough to play with them....haha...do kids still like paper-dolls?.....haha...they are probably more for me....
> Gibson Girl Paper dolls ~ Tom Tierney (probaby use for clipart or design work)
> 
> Rather a strange mix, isn't it?


I LOVED paper dolls when I was a kid, Janine! 

Haven't bought any books recently...stupid lack of funds!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Assorted Dover Paper Dolls for my grand-daughter, when she is old enough to play with them....haha...do kids still like paper-dolls?.....haha...they are probably more for me....
> Gibson Girl Paper dolls ~ Tom Tierney (probaby use for clipart or design work)


I actually own a large variety of Tom Tierney paper dolls. I have regretted cutting some of them out now, but what else was I supposed to do with them when I was a kid?  :Smile:  But still, I am mad that I did that to the others because the uncut ones look nice in the books like that. I also own a few of his coloring books. But I have said before on here that I am a _big_ fan of coloring books. I love to color in them. I love the different fashions of his. I should look at the Dover site and see if there are any new ones.

----------


## Janine

> I LOVED paper dolls when I was a kid, Janine! 
> 
> Haven't bought any books recently...stupid lack of funds!


**Classic*,* You sound like my sister, Michele. She was the 'queen of paper dolls' in our house. Everytime she got a little money she would buy a set. I loved them too and I think we still have some of our old vintage ones in the basement somewhere. I hope they are savagable, but it's doubtful. I get all nostalgic, when I see these paper doll books on Dover. I have this friend who lives in Michigan and she makes gorgeous quilts and designs patterns herself. She made the neatest quilt using the paper doll designs from Dover - the Pride and Prejudice ones, or it may have been a general Jane Austen collection. Her quilt is just amazing to see - all apliqued.

Quote by LadyWentworth



> I actually own a large variety of Tom Tierney paper dolls. I have regretted cutting some of them out now, but what else was I supposed to do with them when I was a kid? But still, I am mad that I did that to the others because the uncut ones look nice in the books like that. I also own a few of his coloring books. But I have said before on here that I am a big fan of coloring books. I love to color in them. I love the different fashions of his. I should look at the Dover site and see if there are any new ones.


*LadyWentworth,* Wow, you have a lot of Tom Tierney paper dolls?Cool! I am sort of thinking the same thing now, that I bought these for Brooke. Do we really want to cut them out and ruin the books? 
Probably, I will give her certain ones such as the "Little Ballerina"; 
I bought "Shakespeare" ones which I will probably keep for my own delight. 
I also bought "Gibson Girl" and "Shirley Temple"...not sure now they would mean anything to her either. Maybe, what I can do is color photo copy them and we can cut those out; what do you think of that idea? Then you always keep the book intact. I signed up for Dover samples and they send them to me often. I have files of the coloring pages. Same deal - I hope to print them out so I can eventually color with my grand-daughter. What fun that will be and I love the smell of the Crayola crayons, don't you? How that takes one back in time.  :Smile:  You should look on the site. They offer tons of paper dolls and always present new ones. It's worth it to sign up for free sample of clipart, too.

----------


## Lynne50

[QUOTE=*Classic*Charm*;698326]I LOVED paper dolls when I was a kid, Janine! 

So did I. I even made my own sometimes. We would play with them for hours

----------


## MissScarlett

My cousin and I had hundreds of paper dolls and we played with them all the time.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

[QUOTE=Lynne50;698679]


> I LOVED paper dolls when I was a kid, Janine! 
> 
> So did I. I even made my own sometimes. We would play with them for hours


Yes, I used to trace the outlines of the dresses and make additional pieces for them haha.




> **Classic*,* You sound like my sister, Michele. She was the 'queen of paper dolls' in our house. Everytime she got a little money she would buy a set. I loved them too and I think we still have some of our old vintage ones in the basement somewhere. I hope they are savagable, but it's doubtful. I get all nostalgic, when I see these paper doll books on Dover. I have this friend who lives in Michigan and she makes gorgeous quilts and designs patterns herself. She made the neatest quilt using the paper doll designs from Dover - the Pride and Prejudice ones, or it may have been a general Jane Austen collection. Her quilt is just amazing to see - all appliqued.


That quilt sounds incredible!! Shakespeare Jane Austen paper dolls? Jealous! I'd keep those for myself as well haha. I don't remember which ones I had. I know there was a Little House on the Prairie set. I think I still have them all in a shoebox somewhere.

----------


## JacobF

I haven't purchased any books for a while, I have quite a bit which are yet to be read and I don't really have a lot of spare time on my hands lately to read, but I'm considering buying The Manticore by Robertson Davies. Fifth Business was such a great novel and I loved the subject matter. I don't expect it to be as 'magical' as Fifth Business was, but I think it will be a good read at any rate.

----------


## Mark F.

The Complete Sonnets and Poems of William Shakespeare
Selected Poems of William Carlos Williams (American Poets Project)

----------


## Janine

> That quilt sounds incredible!! Shakespeare Jane Austen paper dolls? Jealous! I'd keep those for myself as well haha. I don't remember which ones I had. I know there was a Little House on the Prairie set. I think I still have them all in a shoebox somewhere.


You had a "Little House on the Prairie" paperdoll set? Oh my gosh, *LadyWentworth* will freak out. She'll want to buy them from you. :FRlol: 

I wish I could post the photo of the quilt for you all to see. I will ask my friend. She loves exposure and it was simply beautiful. She also made the cutest Barbie one. It had outfits and all. **Classic*,* you can still buy the Shakespeare and the Jane Austen paper dolls from Dover Publishing (online). I will look them up for you. They have all kinds of cool paper dolls. Gee, we should have a paperdoll party! 

*Lynne,* that is so cool that you and your sister made your own. I guess we did as **Classic** said. We make some additional clothes for our existing dolls.

Wow, hundreds, *Lady Scarlett?* That is way more than we had - sounds like great fun. Now I have the desire to go hunt for my old vintage ones - they are in a crawl space in our basement. I fear the dampness and mold may have gotten to them by now, but the floor is cement, so maybe they survived and I can air them out. They would be from the 50's. They might be worth a few bucks, but I would not want to sell them.

----------


## MissScarlett

My cousin and I kept our paper dolls in huge boxes shoved under our beds.

Last book I bought was _The Awakening_ - for here.

----------


## Janine

> My cousin and I kept our paper dolls in huge boxes shoved under our beds.
> 
> Last book I bought was _The Awakening_ - for here.


Wish mine were still under the bed; then they might be preserved. Now I have such an itch to go and find those old ones in the basement. What fun it will be to see them again.

Ok, last book I bought was two nights ago. I went to Barnes and Noble with a friend and her husband. I got a book from the sale section on Van Gogh and she bought a book on Dore. We figured we could share the wealth. Can one ever go to B&N and actually NOT buy something?Needless to say, they also had a ton of DVD's on sale, so we both picked up a few of those. I should be shot; I still have some unopened! The Van Gogh book is really nice though. I had not seen many of the paintings in it and the price was incredible, so I am happy. Art books never go to waste!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> You had a "Little House on the Prairie" paperdoll set? Oh my gosh, *LadyWentworth* will freak out. She'll want to buy them from you.


AH! I completely forgot that she loves Little House!!

----------


## Eugenie

I purchased some classics, have to use up my membership at the store before it expires.
So I got A tale of Two Cities and The Scarlett Letter and let me see, oh my I can't remember, I am very tired to day. Whatever it was it was wonderful!  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> I purchased some classics, have to use up my membership at the store before it expires.
> So I got A tale of Two Cities and The Scarlett Letter and let me see, oh my I can't remember, I am very tired to day. Whatever it was it was wonderful!


Both you mention are fine books, indeed. I loved them both. Happy reading, *Eugenie* and hope you get some rest! :Wink: 

Yes, **Classic**...for sure, *LadyWentworth* will be tracking you down to steal those paper dolls!  :FRlol:

----------


## blp

_Capital vol. I_

Just kind of seemed like the right time.

----------


## Scheherazade

> _Capital vol. I_
> 
> Just kind of seemed like the right time.


Only if you have some capital to worry about!  :Wink:

----------


## Mariamosis

'The Drinking Den' - Emile Zola
'King Solomon's Mines' - H. Rider Haggard
'A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court' - Mark Twain

I bought the first and latter because I love the authors, and 'King Solomon's Mines' sounded very interesting. I can't wait until they arrive!

----------


## Janine

> 'The Drinking Den' - Emile Zola
> 'King Solomon's Mines' - H. Rider Haggard
> 'A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court' - Mark Twain
> 
> I bought the first and latter because I love the authors, and 'King Solomon's Mines' sounded very interesting. I can't wait until they arrive!


*Mariamosis,* I have read the second and last and enjoyed them both; been years now. I love Haggard's book "She". I would think the Zola would be a very good read, too. My father loved his work.

----------


## Emil Miller

> _Capital vol. I_
> 
> Just kind of seemed like the right time.


Unless you are one of those masochistic readers who subject themselves to the most turgid of texts in the name of some spurious ideal, my advice would be, don't bother. I know whereof I speak, for when I was young and innocent ( I almost said stupid but it is often the same thing), I too delved into Das Kapital thinking that it had something important to say about economics, but after struggling to read the importance of part-time widget producers in Saxony to the well-being of the world community as a whole, I stopped dreaming and got on with my life. I suspect that in the current economic collapse many of the old copies of Das Kapital are being dusted off by wishful thinkers looking for that Utopia where everyone earns the same salary and the world is full of brotherly love but, realistically, it would be better to return Das Kapitel to its former usefulness as a doorstop.

----------


## Eugenie

Thank you Janine, I have been looking thru the books and honestly I cannot make my mind remember at the moment. that is really sad.
But don't worry I do plan to have rest in about oh,,,,,six months or so.
Now back to those books.  :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Maybe, what I can do is color photo copy them and we can cut those out; what do you think of that idea?


Actually, that doesn't sound like a bad idea at all. I really do seriously regret cutting them out. But like I said, what else was I going to do with them then? It just irritates me that I ruined them like that. Also, if I hadn't cut them out I wouldn't have somehow lost one of the dresses for the Marily Monroe set!




> What fun that will be and I love the smell of the Crayola crayons, don't you?


Oh, it is fantastic! One of the best in the world!  :Tongue: 




> Yes, **Classic**...for sure, *LadyWentworth* will be tracking you down to steal those paper dolls!


Well, if they are the ones that I think they are, she doesn't have to worry because I already have them.  :Biggrin:  And I didn't cut those out, by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Well, if they are the ones that I think they are, she doesn't have to worry because I already have them.  And I didn't cut those out, by the way.




Those the ones?

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Those the ones?


Yes, actually.  :Smile:  But I found out that there are some Christmas Little House dolls, too. So I will probably have to get those at some time, too.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

The ground beneath her feet - Salman Rushdie. Er, I bought this because the title and the cover appealed so much to me... I'm the worst at judging a book by its cover! jesus. No self control.

----------


## k.brignell

High Fidelity by Nick Hornby - because lots of people have recomended it to me and I am reading all the 50 penguin classics and its one!

----------


## parapony

I just bought Armageddon In Retrospect by Kurt Vonnegut because he is awesome. And I was waiting in the airport for my cousin's plane to get in.

----------


## Don Quixote Jr

*Last Book Purchased*: _Collected Stories_ by Franz Kafka (HB ISBN 0-679-42303-6)
*Why?* I like Kafka so much I decided to "upgrade" my PB to HB; mostly it was an impulse purchase since I almost always buy used HBs from Amazon.
_Bonus Q&A:_
*What's next on my list?* _Amerika: The Missing Person: A New Translation, Based on the Restored Text_ Also by - who else? - Kafka. Altho I might wait awhile to get a better deal on the HB than Amazon has now, and they have a decent deal now...but I try to avoid buying new books at all costs, to save costs!

----------


## Lynne Fees

I just finished The Hunchback of Notre Dame. My mind needs a rest. I bought The Associate by John Grisham and The Choice by Nicholas Sparks. For fun.

----------


## Carrolb2

The Way of Chuang Tzu - Thomas Merton translation

I read it for class and loved it. I bought a copy just to keep in my bag and read whenever I have a few extra minutes.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

The last book I bought was Spud - Learning to Fly by John van de Ruit. It's the third one in the series and I LOVED the previous ones, so I couldn't say no to this one.

I'm waiting for my next order to arrive (tomorrow) and that will include:
The Hobbit, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, and Asterix the Gaul...
I'm going through a kiddies' fiction phase and buying all my old favourites from waaaay back  :Biggrin: 

Even though I'm not for book-snobbery I will refrain from mentioning some others I have in mind  :Tongue:

----------


## slobone

Memoirs of Margaret Thatcher -- The Downing Street Years.

Why? It was on sale at the thrift shop for $1

----------


## Stargazer86

The Pearl by John Steinbeck. I enjoyed reading Steinbeck when I was younger, but I don't own any of his books for some reason. I thought I did. I thought I should try reading him as an adult to see what I think of them now. And I still love the stories!




> The ground beneath her feet - Salman Rushdie. Er, I bought this because the title and the cover appealed so much to me... I'm the worst at judging a book by its cover! jesus. No self control.


 :FRlol:  I've done that before. Don't you hate when that happens? 

Is that the book that got him that big price on his head?

----------


## Red-Headed

The _New Oxford Book of English Verse_, because it was on sale!

 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Frankie Anne

Today I bought "Ballad of the Sad Young Men and Other Verses" by Fran Landesman. I heard someone compare her to Dorothy Parker and I really love her writings. Anyone read her? I suppose I should ask in the poetry section...

----------


## Desolation

Two books: 'The Holy Terrors' by Jean Cocteau and 'Guignol's Band' by Louis-Ferdinand Celine. Why? Because I'm curious about Cocteau and Celine is my favorite writer. Plus I got a $25 Borders gift-card, that helped.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Loamhedge by Brian Jacques (my 15th book from the Redwall series). Why? Simply because I adore his works although the plots are pretty similar and I plan to collect his works.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Yesterday I went to a 2nd hand book shop I've heard about recently, and there wasn't as much as I expected. Half of the shop is filled with Mills & Boons. But I bought:

_Where Angels Fear to Tread_ - E.M. Forster
_A Prayer for Owen Meany_ - John Irving
_As You Like It_ - William Shakespeare...another one...
_Dune_ - Frank Herbert...I've wanted my own copy for a while now, and I got it for really cheap!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stargazer86

Yesterday I bought "Heart of Darkness"-Joseph Conrad and "My Bondage and My Freedom"- Fredrick Douglass. My friend and I were at B&N and they were having a buy 2 get one free sale on the classics. I've been meaning to read those two books anyway so I bought those and for the free one she picked out a D.H. Lawrence book. 
And then I bought a G.I. Joe step into reading book for my 6yr old and "Harry the Dirty Dog" for my baby

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Well, what a good mommy you are! I love it when people buy their kids books and take them to the library!  :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

> Yesterday I bought "Heart of Darkness"-Joseph Conrad and "My Bondage and My Freedom"- Fredrick Douglass. My friend and I were at B&N and they were having a buy 2 get one free sale on the classics. I've been meaning to read those two books anyway so I bought those and for the free one she picked out a D.H. Lawrence book. 
> And then I bought a G.I. Joe step into reading book for my 6yr old and "Harry the Dirty Dog" for my baby


*Star,* good for you and finding a good sale. I wonder if B&N here is having the same sale. I will check their online site. I think I bought "Heart of Darkness" awhile ago, with an order from Dover. We should read it the same time and comment on it. I don't think it's very long. Which D.H.Lawrence book did you get free? I am a big fan of the author, although I don't subscribe to all his ideas. He's still was emensely talented and wrote beautifully, poetically. I have read all his novels, so let me know.

I went to my library after a long absense these past few weeks. Mostly I got movies and CD's but I also happened to check their sale shelf and found out they had just added many books recently. The two visits combined I picked up these:

Dubliners ~ James Joyce (SB)
The Last of the Mohicans ~ James Fenimor Cooper (HB)
The Last of the Mohicans ~ James Fenimor Cooper (SB copy)
Sea Wolf ~ Jack London (HB)
Burning Bright ~ Tracy Chevalier (SB)
Merchant of Venice ~ Shakespeare (SB)
The Keys of the Kingdom ~ A.J.Cronin (SB)
Leaves of Grass ~ Walt Whitman (HB)

Hardbounds were 50 cents and softbounds were 25 cents. I would say I got a bargain! All are in new condition. If I added right, this all cost me $3.50. I guess I will keep my eyes open when I go back to my library; which will be soon to return the DVD's. Now I just have to get reading!


*Turquoise Sunset,* good for you, too. I love used book stores. I like the list of books you got. I read "A Prayer for Owen Meany" - we discussed it on here a few years back. I would love to read that particular Forster novel. I love his work. I have read 3 I believe: "A Room with a View", "Howard's End", and "Passage to India". Likewise I own all three film adaptations which are marvelous.

You can hardly go wrong with Shakespeare's "As You Like It". I love all Shakespeare. "Dune", I have not read but it sounds good if its anything like the movie. I saw that years ago and thought it was interesting.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> *Turquoise Sunset,* good for you, too. I love used book stores. I like the list of books you got. I read "A Prayer for Owen Meany" - we discussed it on here a few years back. I would love to read that particular Forster novel. I love his work. I have read 3 I believe: "A Room with a View", "Howard's End", and "Passage to India". Likewise I own all three film adaptations which are marvelous.
> 
> You can hardly go wrong with Shakespeare's "As You Like It". I love all Shakespeare. "Dune", I have not read but it sounds good if its anything like the movie. I saw that years ago and thought it was interesting.


I have to confess I've never read any novels by E.M. Forster, but this story looks like something I'd enjoy, and I've heard so many good things about his books, so I had to buy this one! Likewise for Owen Meany.

About Dune: I'm not sure which movie you saw, but I saw the mini-series, so if they are of the same quality you will definitely like the book!

----------


## Stargazer86

> *Star,* good for you and finding a good sale. I wonder if B&N here is having the same sale. I will check their online site. I think I bought "Heart of Darkness" awhile ago, with an order from Dover. We should read it the same time and comment on it. I don't think it's very long. Which D.H.Lawrence book did you get free? I am a big fan of the author, although I don't subscribe to all his ideas. He's still was emensely talented and wrote beautifully, poetically. I have read all his novels, so let me know.
> 
> I went to my library after a long absense these past few weeks. Mostly I got movies and CD's but I also happened to check their sale shelf and found out they had just added many books recently. The two visits combined I picked up these:
> 
> Dubliners ~ James Joyce (SB)
> The Last of the Mohicans ~ James Fenimor Cooper (HB)
> The Last of the Mohicans ~ James Fenimor Cooper (SB copy)
> Sea Wolf ~ Jack London (HB)
> Burning Bright ~ Tracy Chevalier (SB)
> ...


I've never read Lawrence but I have browsed your thread on him a bit and have heard that he was controversial which usually makes for interesting reading. I told my friend to pick out the 3rd book for herself. I think it was a novel of his but I'm not sure of the title. 

They had several classics on this sale on the same display. I really like the ones that B&N publishes as they tend to give a lot of background info on the author/time period/story (including timelines), and fairly extensive translator notes where applicable. I'm not sure if the sales are regional or national. They were selling both novels and some short story anthologies. I ended up getting 3 brand new lovely books for $10. I'll look up the website and see if I can find the sale

*edit*
Here you go  :Smile: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/classi...linkid=1412380

----------


## Janine

> I've never read Lawrence but I have browsed your thread on him a bit and have heard that he was controversial which usually makes for interesting reading. I told my friend to pick out the 3rd book for herself. I think it was a novel of his but I'm not sure of the title.


*Star,*That is really great that you browsed the Lawrence thread; thanks for doing so. That's my baby on Litnet. *Virgil* and I collaborated to start it; he came up with the introduction; it has gone so well. We are taking a month or so break and will start a new short story after. I hope you can join in when we announce the next one. I just completed reading all 48 of Lawrence's short stories. Yes, Lawrence's work is absolutely controversial. You will find it very interesting, I am sure. I bet your friend picked "Lady Chatterly's Lover"...everyone not quite familiar with Lawrence chooses that one first....of cource in Lawrence's day it was banned; in fact a whole courtroom drama unfolded bring up pornography; nowdays the novel is mild and would not cause such a stir. LC is actually a much later work for the author. It's a very good book. I figure it's that one, since I saw it listed on the B&N site, under the booksale deal. I hope she enjoys it. Tell her the BBC movie version with Sean Bean and Jolie Richardson is quite admirable, as well. It was directed by Ken Russell and he's a very contraversial film maker, as you may know.




> They had several classics on this sale on the same display. I really like the ones that B&N publishes as they tend to give a lot of background info on the author/time period/story (including timelines), and fairly extensive translator notes where applicable. I'm not sure if the sales are regional or national. They were selling both novels and some short story anthologies. I ended up getting 3 brand new lovely books for $10. I'll look up the website and see if I can find the sale


They are really nice editions. I agree. I went to the site you provided and I do see a few books I would not mind buying. I just may go out to B&N near our mall this week to check it out. Maybe I will call first to make sure this sale is on this whole week. Great price - $10 for all three - wow! You are so generous giving one to your friend. 




> *edit*
> Here you go 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/classi...linkid=1412380


Thanks again for the link! If the store doesn't have what I want I might consider even purchasing them from the online site. Looks like a really good deal.

----------


## grace86

I went to the library Saturday morning and spent 3.50 on two movies and several books.

Movies:
Scaramouche (Movie adaptation for Rafael Sabatini's novel)
Wuthering Heights (I bought the movie because my dad saw it in college and cried!)

Books:
The Poisonwood Bible - Barbara Kingsolver - don't know if it's good but it looked interesting.
Joy in the Morning - Betty Smith
The Adolescent - Dostoevsky
Ivanhoe - Sir Walter Scott
Kim - Rudyard Kipling (wonderful hardcover edition for .50!)

*Janine* I have to get back to Lawrence!!!!!!! I'm currently reading Gone with the Wind though!! I've not yet gotten to Lady Chatterly!

----------


## Helga

I'm in a classical book club so the last time I bought books it was moby dick and an Icelandic book called angels of the universe, very good, a true story about men in an insane asylum here in Iceland so good...

----------


## Janine

> I went to the library Saturday morning and spent 3.50 on two movies and several books.
> 
> Movies:
> Scaramouche (Movie adaptation for Rafael Sabatini's novel)
> Wuthering Heights (I bought the movie because my dad saw it in college and cried!)
> 
> Books:
> The Poisonwood Bible - Barbara Kingsolver - don't know if it's good but it looked interesting.
> Joy in the Morning - Betty Smith
> ...


Wow, *Grace,* you made out at your library, too. I have to go back to mine tonight to return some films. I will have to check the sale shelf again, although I am running out of space to store all these books. We never have movies, not on DVD, but they do have some VHS tapes worth picking up. I still own a player, so it works for me. You located some great finds. I loved "Ivanhoe"; been years since I read it. "Kim" was one of my father's favorite books. "The Adolescent" sounds interesting. I have only read D's novel "The Idiot" and found it to be a very gripping story. Wow, which version of "Wuthering Heights" is it? You did get lucky!




> *Janine* I have to get back to Lawrence!!!!!!! I'm currently reading Gone with the Wind though!! I've not yet gotten to Lady Chatterly!


Hey, GWTW is excellent. I got that one from my library, also, awhile back...onsale really cheap. I am yet to read it, but I loved the movie of course...it's on my 'someday reading list'... You should talk to *Downing.* That's her favorite book.

Hahahhehe...humm...."Lady Chatterly" eh...you're still determined to read that lusty book! :FRlol:  haah...I am sure in this day and age, it's relatively mild, compared to some modern books.

----------


## grace86

> Wow, *Grace,* you made out at your library, too. I have to go back to mine tonight to return some films. I will have to check the sale shelf again, although I am running out of space to store all these books. We never have movies, not on DVD, but they do have some VHS tapes worth picking up. I still own a player, so it works for me. You located some great finds. I loved "Ivanhoe"; been years since I read it. "Kim" was one of my father's favorite books. "The Adolescent" sounds interesting. I have only read D's novel "The Idiot" and found it to be a very gripping story. Wow, which version of "Wuthering Heights" is it? You did get lucky!
> 
> Hey, GWTW is excellent. I got that one from my library, also, awhile back...onsale really cheap. I am yet to read it, but I loved the movie of course...it's on my 'someday reading list'... You should talk to *Downing.* That's her favorite book.
> 
> Hahahhehe...humm...."Lady Chatterly" eh...you're still determined to read that lusty book! haah...I am sure in this day and age, it's relatively mild, compared to some modern books.


*Janine* all the movies were on vhs...50 cents! I bought the 1939 version with Laurence Olivier and Merle Oberon (my dad saw the later one it turns out), man was it sad! I immediately wanted to pick up the book!

I've wanted to read Ivanhoe, but I remember, I think *mtpspur* didn't like one part of it, I'll have to ask him. I've never read Kipling and I think his stories would be right up my interests so I can't wait to read Kim. I've not read the Idiot, but I really enjoyed reading Crime and Punishment so I thought I'd pick the Adolescent up. And GWTHW, I've only seen the movie...the book is good so far!

The only Lawrence books I have left to read are The Rainbow and Lady Chatterly...and frankly, the latter one is shorter so I'm more apt to read it with my schedule!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> *Janine* all the movies were on vhs...50 cents! I bought the 1939 version with Laurence Olivier and Merle Oberon (my dad saw the later one it turns out), man was it sad! I immediately wanted to pick up the book!


Oh wow, you were lucky getting that one. It's a classic and nearly impossible to get online, I believe. I will check out Amazon later tonight. I imagine if it is available, it's super expensive, even for a tape. It's Olivier's signature role. 

I love the Timothy Dalton/Anna Calder version and own it. I think it's a fine film and Dalton is super young in it; he was a fine classic actor with very mesmerizing, captivating dark eyes.

The book is truly amazing and heartbreaking. You will love it. It's a very dark novel though, so be prepared. The moors were a dark dismal area of England back then; guess they still are, right?




> I've wanted to read Ivanhoe, but I remember, I think *mtpspur* didn't like one part of it, I'll have to ask him. I've never read Kipling and I think his stories would be right up my interests so I can't wait to read Kim. I've not read the Idiot, but I really enjoyed reading Crime and Punishment so I thought I'd pick the Adolescent up. And GWTHW, I've only seen the movie...the book is good so far!


 I was super young when I read "Ivanhoe" and I couldn't put it down. I just bought the film adaptation with Anthony Andrews and loved it. It's still good after all these years, a little dated but non-the-less good. 




> The only Lawrence books I have left to read are The Rainbow and Lady Chatterly...and frankly, the latter one is shorter so I'm more apt to read it with my schedule!


Well, I am impressed. That's right; you did read "Sons and Lovers" and "Women in Love" with us here, didn't you? I bet though, you didn't read his other more obscure novels. I read those recently, being a big Lawrence buff. I just finished reading all 48 of the short stories. No doubt, eventually I will read them a second or third time. I started "The Rainbow" again, but didn't get too far this time around; I read it years ago. I will read it again eventually, too. "Lady Chatterly" is much shorter, so go with that one; I think I read it twice - slightly different versions. Now you worked up to it; enjoy all your reading.

Edit: Went to my library and found a few more to add to my sale book list from the library shelves; they must stock the shelves daily...yippee. Tonight I was thrilled to find a copy of "Shackleton's Way". I already own a few Shackleton books and find them all fascinating. I loved the movie and own it. So, now one more item for my Antarctic explorer collection - wow, and it's brandnew looking with dust jacket - perfect! I also picked up an older paperback copy of Orwell's "1984". I have been meaning to read that book for years; I have only seen the movie which was classic. Great purchase today for total of 75 cents!

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Just ordered the 1st volume of Letters of Samuel Beckett

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0...ref=sib_rdr_dp

I've been waiting for this one to come out for almost five years now. Put it on my wish-list on Amazon who did not notify me of its availability earlier. Just realized that it was finally here! Expensive, but well worth every penny. Now I can't wait. Come on Mr postman!

----------


## Stargazer86

"Shock Value" by John Waters. I haven't read it yet, but a friend on another site I frequent recommended it to me as I'm becoming increasingly more of a John Waters fan. It's no classic, but it promises to be a highly amusing and enjoyable read.

----------


## African_Love

Yesterday I bought The Invisible Man by Ralph Ellison and Native Son by Richard Wright. Why? Because I heard that they were good books, why else? 

http://www.randomhouse.com/modernlib...estnovels.html

They were on this list and I plan to purchase most of the novels on here (I'm not really interested in Ayn Rand's work). Most of the fiction that I've read has been science fiction so I'm trying to expand.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Recently I bought Mann's Magic Mountain. At a garage sale I found a red Complete Works of Shakespeare from 1909 for $5! I also got a better translation of Cervantes Don Quioxte.

----------


## dfloyd

The Red and the Black by Stendahl. I always buy used books on-line and this was a nice one in half red leather amd black linen. Haven't read it since 1963 so it will be like a first read. Anyway, I am tired of reading Mickey Spillane.

----------


## mal4mac

Richard Dawkins - "The Greatest Show on Earth". Half price in Border's! (Not the only reason...)

----------


## alicepalace

The last book I bought was Notes On A Scandal by Zoe Heller. Why did I buy it? It was a pound, bargain!

----------


## Three Sparrows

Demons, by Dostoevsky.

Why? Because I have been eyeing it for a long time, and finally got enough money.

----------


## Emil Miller

Either of these: Mad World...Evelyn Waugh and the secrets of Brideshead by Paula Byrne.
The secret Lives of Somerset Maugham by Selina Hastings.
I went into Foyles with the intention of buying the Waugh biography but I couldn't resist getting the Maugham also.

----------


## NickAdams

The book: The Complete Poems - John Keats
Why? It's like you don't know me anymore. :Bawling:

----------


## Janine

Went to B & N the other night to browse the discount books. I bought a rather nice large size book of Dali prints (portfollio) - suitable for framing. *Lynne50* got the same book and showed me the other night when we got together socially and I wanted a copy as well. We both went to the Philadelphia Museum special Dali exhibit a few years ago - marvelous! Very nicely printed works in this book. A few I am interested in framing eventually.

I also picked up this neat book of arial shots all throughout Europe. It showed a lot from the UK, England, Wales, Scotand, Ireland; I loved the various ruins and castles so much, I had to have this book. A thick hardbound book for only $8.49 - a cool photo book I will enjoy emensely. A shame I didn't have this before *Petrarch's Love* went on her trip. It gave me a lot of good idea on places she could visit.

I also picked up this neat little book called "Must-See Movies"...hahah.. I thought this would aid me in the movie game threads. Each page is a movie with stills and information on the cast, director, etc. I was happy to realise that about 80% of these films, I have seen....guess I do have good taste in films afterall. It also gave me ideas on the ones I need to seek out and see in the near future. It's a mix of older and newer films - all classics in their own right. It was a neat find.

I bought these at my library recently - over 8 volumes of a set of books on various actors...just some of the ones I got were - Katherine Hepburn, Spencer Tracy, Clark Gable, Ingrid Bergman and one thicker one of Cecile B. DeMille films. I was thrilled to find these and found I could even sell them later on Amazon, if I grow tired of them. For now, I am keeping them to browse through. They are large hardbound editions and in really great condition - hey, 50 cents each - you can't beat that!

I also got Butler's "The Way of all Flesh" and "An American Tragedy" by Dreisler. I also bought Emerson's Essays to give to my friend Lynne. I have a book of his essays already. All hard bound books were only 50 cents. I think I get the best buys at my library! hahah....

----------


## Pollopicu

"A Farewell to Arms" by Hemingway. Aside from the fact that it's a classic, also because it was mentioned in the movie "The Mirror has two faces". One of the movies I watch from time to time. Probably my favorite romance movie.

----------


## bluosean

was Little Dorrit because I wanted to read it and it was not at my library.

----------


## Pollopicu

Today I bought "Pride & Prejudice" and Dostoevsky's "The Idiot"...just because I haven't read them and plan to soon.

----------


## Barbarous

I just bought Saramago's _Blindness_, Eco's _Foucault's Pendulum_, and The Bible because I wanted read some relatively recent works and study the Bible as a literary text.

----------


## Pollopicu

> I just bought Saramago's _Blindness_, Eco's _Foucault's Pendulum_, and The Bible because I wanted read some relatively recent works and study the Bible as a literary text.


I read Eco's "on Ugliness" and loved it. I think a lot of the quotes in this books inspired me to want to read a lot of the darker literary pieces.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Philip Roth's Goodbye Columbus". I want to read more of his works after finishing "Portnoy's Complaint".

----------


## manolia

"catch 22 " by J Heller
"Gravity's rainbow" and "the crying of lot 49" by T Pynchon
"Slaughterhouse 5" by K Vonnegut
all ordered from amazon and are on the way.

All the above are books mentioned many times here in litnet, so i thought to give them a try (that's why i love litnet  :Biggrin:  it may make my purse lighter but it's full of book recommendations).

----------


## Stargazer86

Johnny Cash's autobiography. I bought it after googling Johnny Cash and Elvis. Someone had put up a portion of his writings about Elvis from his book. So, I went and bought it  :Smile:

----------


## Desolation

Online:
_North_ by Louis-Ferdinand Celine
_Rigadoon_ by Louis-Ferdinand Celine
_The Essential Writings of Ralph Waldo Emerson_
I bought these because Celine is my favorite writer, and those two books complete his war trilogy, of which I've read the first book. I bought Emerson because I've heard a lot of good things about him lately, and I feel he's essential anyways. Plus they were all fairly inexpensive.

In store:
_Stories_ by Anton Chekhov
_Dead Souls_ by Nikolai Gogol
These two are just essential Russian lit that appeal to me at the moment.

----------


## bessecar

" Ancient Rome - The Rise and Fall of an Empire " by Simon Baker. I misssed the BBC series and i'm interested in Caesar.

----------


## prendrelemick

Just back off my hols, (a week in Carnforth.) Some of you may know that as well as brown shrimp (delicious)and the 'Brief Encounter' railway station, Carnforth is famous for its large second hand bookshop. So I was able to sneak off and browse the shelves for an hour or two. Unfortunately my wife has a one in-one out policy when it comes to books so I only bought three.

1 Romola, by George Elliot.
Because no one at my book club had heard of it when I suggested it for consideration. I read it years ago and remember liking it for its atmospheric and evocative setting in Renaissance Florence.

2 Medea and other plays, by Euripades
It's time I had my own copy of this one.

3 The Tenant of Wildfell Hall, by Anne Bronte
It was being discussed in a thread on here and I hadn't read it and I reside in Bronteland and she's the only Bronte I hadn't read. I've started this one and like it so far.

I got all three for a fiver by the way. :Biggrin:

----------


## mercy_mankind

Sons and Lovers by D.H. Lawrence. I'm not sure about the reason behind buying that book...May be because I want to read something by D.H. Lawrence, and there was no books by him but sons and lovers  :Biggrin:

----------


## MSDGreen

The Book:As I Lay Dying

The Reason: I finished Light in August, and while I really liked the way that Faulkner writes I did not like Light in August. I bought As I Lay Dying because I like to highlight and write in the books that I read. They still frown upon that at the library.

----------


## Zeniyama

The last book I bought was _Ulysses_, by James Joyce (a book I've mentioned quite a few times already in my other posts). I bought it because I've already read _Dubliners_ and _A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_, and really enjoyed both of them, so I figured I'd enjoy this one as well.

----------


## isidro

Another Day in the Frontal Lobe

Written by a neurosurgeon about neurosurgery and I highly recommend it.

----------


## sadparadise

The last book I bought was Mary Shelley's Frankenstein. Getting prepared for Octobers book club selection.

----------


## waterfallin

I went to my University Bookstore yesterday and got _Villette_ , _Agnes Grey_, _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_ , _The Return of the Native_, _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_, and _Crime and Punishment_. 

Why? because they were all books i've been meaning to read, which my local bookstore rarely carries, for a reasonable price. I was ecstatic  :Smile:

----------


## Pryderi Agni

The Wonder That Was India II: Coz I lurrrrrve mah history!
The Golden Treasury (Palgrave): Coz I luuuuurves my poetry too!

----------


## The Comedian

I bought Lolita because everyone here keeps talkin' about it. I figured it was high time to read that sucker.

----------


## wessexgirl

The Booker shortlist. Why, because for once I fancy all of them, and they were on special offer, for £35. I couldn't resist the bargain, even though I was going to wait a little to get my unread pile down. 

*Wolf Hall* - Hilary Mantel
*The Children's Book* - A.S.Byatt
*The Little Stranger* - Sarah Waters
*The Glass Room* - Simon Mawer
*Summertime* - J.M.Coetzee
*The Quickening Maze* - Adam Foulds

There's some real doorstoppers amongst the list, but I can't wait  :FRlol: . They've just been shipped, so I'm eager for them to arrive. The winner is announced on Tuesday 6th, and I'm guessing that it will be Wolf Hall, which is the favourite, but they all look good. 

http://www.themanbookerprize.com/news/stories/1275

----------


## Helga

I bought an Icelandic book about literature and Beckett's collection of plays,poems and stories. I also bought Thomas the train and Aja Baja Alfons Aberg for my boy...

----------


## Idril

_Troll: A Love Story_ ~ Johanna Sinisalo
_Cancer Ward_ ~ Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn
_Chronicle of a Death Foretold_ ~ Gabriel Garcia Marquez
_The Kalevala_

----------


## Boo Radley

"The Coastwatchers" - non fiction. It was cheap.

----------


## Helga

I sure hope they close that book market soon. or I'll get broke

today I bought:

Koran
Jekyll and Hyde
stupid white men (as a gift)
two children books (as a gift)
aldingarðurinn (an Icelandic book)
and as gift for shopping there I got
Lucky

----------


## kinkajou

Picked up a paperback copy of The Fall by Albert Camus at the library. Why? Because I love Camus, because the paperback was in excellent condition and because it cost only $0.25. Can't get any better than that :-)

----------


## NickAdams

The Tarot - Alfred Douglas
Mastering the Tarot - Eden Gray

I purchased a Tarot deck a few months ago, but never gotten around to getting a book. I thought it might be interesting to use the Tarot to develop characters.

----------


## samercury

Last month
Hogfather by Terry Pratchett (because it's the only Discworld book I haven't read), Pride and Prejudice because the last copy 'mysteriously' disappeared in the dc, 1984 because my friend 'borrowed' it last year and never gave it back and I want to read it, and two children' book for my little sis (Shakespeare's Secret and the third Allie Finkle's Rules For Girls)

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Yesterday:

The Messenger -Markus Zusak
I loved The Book Thief.

On Fairy-stories - Tolkien
Recommended by wisp a while ago.

Steppenwolf - Hermann Hesse
It's on my list.

----------


## Paulclem

I bought Midnigts Children by Salman Rushdie and Guernica by Dave Boling. 

I bought Guernice because I was intrigued to see how it links to Picasso's piece, and because it was on offer in Waterstones. The last book I bought on offer was Netherland by Joseph O'Neill which was a really good read.

----------


## WJMuldowney

I just purchased Moby Dick, an Easton Press leatherbound edition, from a seller on ebay. I'm fairly certain the book was never read and possibly never opened.

I bought it because I've never read Moby Dick, I liked the idea of owning some classics bound in leather, the price was right ($15 shipped), and it's an early Christmas present.

----------


## Maryd.

Wuthering Heights, because my 13yr old daughter had read it and asked me to read it so many times, that I ended up buying it.

----------


## Red-Headed

An anthology of Wordsworth, because it was on sale.

----------


## Idril

I just ordered a few books on amazon the first being _Felix Krull, Confidence Man: The Early Years_ by Thomas Mann because my uncle, who actually did his thesis on Thomas Mann, recommended it and since I already like Thomas Mann, it was an easy choice.

The second is _House of Babel_ by P. C. Jersild because a Swedish friend of mine said he was an amazing author. I added several of his books to my wishlist and the choice of this as the first one was completely random.

The third is _Petersburg_ by Andrei Bely which amazon recommended because I liked _The Master and Margarita_, _We_ and _Envy_.

And the fourth, _Darkness at Noon: A Novel_ by Arthur Koestler, was another recommendation by amazon because I liked _Monumental Propaganda_ and _One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich_

I'm also seriously considering ordering some José Saramago. I saw a discussion about him on here that piqued my curiosity so I googled him and he looks quite fascinating! I added about 4 of his books to my wishlist but I think I'm going to Barnes and Noble this afternoon and see if they have anything there and if not, I will place an order tonight.

----------


## BloomingRose

The last book I bought (not the last one I read) was 'The broken mirror' by Agatha Christie (maybe that's not exactly the title of the book, because the one I bought was translated into Spanish, so I'm not sure what's the original name). Why? Because it was on sale and because my mom likes Agatha's work, and so I finally bought it. I thought it was going to be a bad one, but it surprised me though. I would recommend it  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

1. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde (Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde) _- Robert Louis Stevenson_ 
2. The Woman in Black - _Susan Hill_
3. My Cousin Rachel - _Daphne du Maurier_
4. Bagdad, City of Peace - _Taha Al Rawi_ (in Arabic)
5. First Love -_ Ivan Turgenev_
6. The Turn of the Screw -_Henry James_
7. Six Short Stories (Junior Series) - _Thomas Hardy, Anthony Trollope, Robert Louis Stevenson, Charles Dickens, H. G. Wells, Oscar Wilde_
8. (An Arabic book with an Arabic title for an Arabian writer lol)
9. How to Read a Film: The Art, Technology, Language, History and Theory of Film and Media - _James Monaco_


*Why?*
Well.. That`s the reason why I wait for the annual book exhibition! I walk around and pick books..

As for book number 9, I am the representative and responsible student for my class in college. I have to always check around for useful book for our major, and How to Read a Film was a good one. I then got it > classmates and teachers agreed on it and got it too.

----------


## Dinkleberry2010

The last book I bought was a hardcover edition of 28 Science Fiction Stories of H.G. Wells. I bought it for one dollar at a yard sale.
Why? Because I like Wells, and--are you kidding?--one dollar for a hardbound edition--I snapped that sucker up.

----------


## Dr Jekyll

> hmmm...it would be three...for some reason I tend to buy books in threes...not sure why?, but what the heck!


Yes, that goes for me as well. Neither I'm not sure why, but anyways I bought:
-The Complete Poems of John Keats
-The Complete Poems of W.B. Yeats
-The New Routledge Dutch Dictionary

Because I am a great fan of poetry and thus decided to start collecting poetry from English authors and I want to learn Dutch...

----------


## hack

That was yesterday. Today I bought Mircea Eliade's _Shamanism_.

Mircea Eliade, what a wonderful old friend.

I last bought "The Immense Journey" by Loren Eiseley

It is a gift to my nephew. This is a beautiful book that
I love to give to anyone that I think might appreciate it.
The science is a little outdated (remarkably only a little)
but it is, to me, a masterpiece, a small treasure.

----------


## hack

I forgot, I bought a copy of The Texas Cherokees on a discount rack.
I already own one but I could not pass up the bargain.

----------


## OrphanPip

_If on a Winter's Night a Traveler_ by Italo Calvino. It came highly recommended and so far it has been excellent.

----------


## Jeremydav

I guess the last book I bought was a dictionary of Literary Terms and Literary Theory for next semester. It's proven rather useful.

----------


## Boo Radley

Sayings of the Buddha and Other Masters. No need to say why.

----------


## skib

East of Eden. An impulse buy I don't think I'll ever regret.

----------


## Zeniyama

Two books, actually.

_Three Novels_ by Samuel Beckett because I've always wanted to read one of Beckett's novels and figured three would be thrice the fun. Also, it was about sixteen dollars, and I figure that's pretty good for three twentieth-century novels.

_Sometimes a Great Notion_ by Ken Kesey because after reading _On the Road_, and thinking about the Beat Generation and counterculture a bit, I remembered the fun I had reading _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ and wanted to read something else by Kesey.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I bought Nelson Mandela's 'A Long Walk To Freedom'. I've been wanting to read it for quite a while now, so I'm really excited about it!

----------


## keilj

bought a few at a used book store the other day

Sun Also Rises by Hemingway - I didn't like the parts of this in high school English class, but in the years since, I have some to like other books by Hemingway, so I figured I'd give this one a full read

Letters from Earth by Twain - all the current editions of this are greatly edited and incomplete - so when I saw an old, full version in the used book store, I got my second copy, in case I ever want to lend it out or give it to a friend

In Dubious Battle by Steinbeck - and old hardcover. An old hardcover by Steinbeck for cheap - I'm there dude

----------


## Bastable

Big Sur - Jack Kerouac
Essays - Michel de Montaigne - I was however disappointed to realise after i bought it that it was only a selection, and not the whole thing  :Frown:  
Inferno - Dante - I wanted to get the whole divine comedy but alas was thwarted by a poor stock manager.

----------


## lattywatty

Three books, actually  :Biggrin: 

_Catch-22_ because it was recommended highly by a friend for many months now so I finally gave in.

_For Whom the Bell Tolls_ since I've always wanted to read it and now I'm studying the Spanish Civil War I decided it's the perfect timing.

_Ulysses_ because I've never read it and finally found it in stock!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## L.M. The Third

The last books I bought were all second-hand:

The Complete Works of William Wordsworth
(I already have it, but it's called a beloved author!)
A book of poems by Emily Dickinson
A college textbook about 19th century literature
And a book about books called "Much Loved Books" which gives a brief overview of some authors including Thoreau, Wordsworth, Lamb, Whittier, etc.

----------


## applepie

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, because my old copy had fallen apart finely. I love paperbacks, but they really only last so long.

----------


## grace86

Last weekend I went on a bit of a shopping spree buying second hand books. I managed to get very lucky with my findings:

_Profiles in Courage - John F. Kennedy_
Because I thought it might be a little interesting to read something from one of my former presidents. Somehow I usually sway towards reading English Lit, Russian, etc...but any American literature or authors or such I've always avoided. Thought it might be a time to start and a good choice to do so as well.

_A Tree Grows in Brooklyn - Betty Smith_
Why it sounded so familiar to me I do not know. So that's the reason I bought it. Later found out from my dad it's supposed to be very good!

_Snow Flower and the Secret Fan - Lisa See_
It's been on my list for awhile. And I like Chinese culture, and thought it'd be a nice modern read. Anyone else read it??

_The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoevsky_
Because I love his works and have some sort of fetish for collecting them. Thought it was crazy cool I found it second hand!

_The Good Soldier - Ford Maddox Ford_
Because I saw the LitNet conversation here, and it's been on my list for ages.

_One Hundred Years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez_
I happened to see the movie Love in the Time of Cholera, and I couldn't stand it. So it prevented me from having a huge desire to read the book. So I bought this one in hopes of reading it and loving Marquez.

_Till We Have Faces - C.S. Lewis_
I've loved everything I've ever read of his. Another surprise find secondhand.

_Bel Canto - Ann Patchett (sp?)_
For some reason I picked this up and thought it was Suite Francaise, a book on my list. But alas, it wasn't the one I was thinking of but it was in fact also on my to be read list. Haha.

----------


## cgrillo

I bought a few books, all by Herman Melville, because I greatly enjoyed Moby-Dick last year and I wanted to read some of his earlier work, just out of curiosity. They are:

_Mardi, and a Voyage Thither Vol. I_ and _II_.
_Redburn: His First Voyage_
_White Jacket_

----------


## WuWei

"A Man Asleep" by Georges Perec.
I was at one of those would-be radicalchic pubs that have bookshelves in them and sell small-time-publishers-only. Noticed this rare edition of a lesser known novel by an author whom I adore, payed it together with the drinks.

----------


## myrna22

Part two of Doris Lessing's autobiography and A Proper Marriage. I now have all five books in the Children of Violence series, plus her complete autobiography. Plan to take these, along with other books, on my 2 month summer holiday. Reading for pure pleasure, something I don't get much chance to do during the year.  :Smile:

----------


## Ashbe Maeur

Bombs Away - Steinbeck

I happened across it in the Las Vegas airport, on my way home from seeing my boyfriend at Nellis... and needed something to read on the 5.5 hour flight back home. 

It wasn't what I was expecting.

----------


## Mariner

Hell's Angels by Hunter S. Thompson. I liked everything I've read from him so far. It was between that and Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72. I didn't think I could handle those 70's politics right now. So I hope Hell's Angels will be a fun read.

----------


## Travis_R

On Saturday I bought both Don Quixote and Montaigne's Complete Works. I bought Quixote because it is regularly cited as one of the best novels of all time and the Essays because of recommendations on this forum.

----------


## Veho

I bought _The Hound of the Baskervilles_ and _The Unbearable Lightness of Being_. Why? Because I could, and I wanted to.

----------


## stlukesguild

I just picked up a selection of poems by Hafez and a hardback edition copy of Dante's Paradiso translated by the Hollanders. I've been slowly building my library of Arabic and Persian poetry and this translation seems to have avoided the typical "new age" crap that so many translations of Hafez and Rumi are subjected to. As for Dante... well the _Comedia_, in my opinion, is the single greatest literary work ever written... at least in the West... and I have several translations already but have wanted the Hollander version as well and I could not refuse at the price I found it.

----------


## dfloyd

I have read The Way of All Flesh several years ago and have been curious about his anagram title. I found a beautiful copy published by The Limited Editions Club in the 1930s. Introduction by Aldous Huxley and illustrated by Rockwell Kent. I love to find older books published in the great age of book illustration, design, and printing.

----------


## janesmith

"The World for a Shilling: How the Great Exhibition shaped a Nation" by Michael Leapman. Just bought this but haven't started reading as yet. I adore fiction (particularly Fin-de-siecle) but I occasionally like to back it up with some social and historical contextualisation.

----------


## eric.bell

I was reading Efraim Karsh's _Islamic Imperialism: A History_ and one of the essays waet my appetite for a little British history. I had seen a 7th edt set of hard backed books of Winston Churchill's _A History of the English Speaking Peoples_, so I bought them; but I have not yet started in on them.

----------


## grace86

Another shopping spree on second hand books. And I know I'm forgetting to mention one...but for the life of me I cannot remember which I am forgetting:

_Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood_
Because people on litnet keep mentioning Atwood. And the synopsis sounded interesting.

_Fathers and Sons - Turgenev_
I've read it before and loved it. Saw it last time I was there and didn't pick it up. So I regretted it all week, and luckily it was still there!

_The Bookseller of Kabul -_ 
Biography from the Middle East. Took a history class of the Middle East and this book sounded interesting.

_Invisible Man - Ralph Ellison_
Every time I go to the bookstore I see it. Read the synopsis and discovered it dealt with racism from both perspectives and I took a racism course that I thought might add to making this a good read.

_Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man - Joyce_
When I was much younger I tried reading it and didn't get through it. It was miserable. So, seeing as I have a few more years on me, and that it was fifty cents...it's definitely worth another try.

_Cliff's Notes Paradise Lost_
Every year or so I read some sort of commentary for Paradise Lost in conjunction with the work itself. There's just so much to it to understand and enjoy.

And there's another nameless book...and it still hasn't come to me. When I see it at home I'll put it down here.

----------


## paradoxical

I traded some books at a used bookstore and got the Penguin Classics edition of The Odyssey and The Iliad with the credit I received. I had read the Odyssey years ago and already had a beat up copy of it but I like the Penguin Classic books. I've never read the Iliad but plan on reading it soon.

I also picked up a copy of The Dead Zone by Stephen King. I'd like to build up a small collection of his books. So far I only own two or three, but I've read a few of his books. He's a good writer and I enjoy his stuff when I want to read something just for fun.

I still have a few dollars worth of credit. I love used bookstores!

----------


## hot4jwg

Tess of the D'Urbervilles. I had read the Mayor of Casterbridge and wanted something else by Thomas Hardy. Plus, I wanted to read more from the top 100 list.

----------


## dfloyd

I have both, beautifully illustrated with woodcuts. My favorite Hardy theou is Far from the Madding Crowd. Although I did like Return of the Native.

----------


## dfloyd

I have both, beautifully illustrated with woodcuts. My favorite Hardy though is Far from the Madding Crowd. Although I did like Return of the Native.

----------


## Jeremydav

I bought the Epic of Gilgamesh because it is the first book in the Western Canon, into which I intend to plunge and wade through for the rest of my life. I could use some coffee.

----------


## mal4mac

> _Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man - Joyce_
> When I was much younger I tried reading it and didn't get through it. It was miserable. So, seeing as I have a few more years on me, and that it was fifty cents...it's definitely worth another try.


I read it recently, having a version with a *lot* of notes *really* helped - so if you get stuck try "Wordsworth classics" version - only £1.99 new (about $3?)

----------


## mal4mac

Last two books:

(1) Ulysses (Wordsworth Classics)

No Notes!  :Frown: 

(2) Ulysses (Oxford Classics)

Notes!  :Smile: 

Hope they are sufficient :?

----------


## Bastable

*Cyrano de Bergerac* by Edmond Rostand - I was talking to my dad the other day, and this play somehow came up, and I remember that dad was so surprised and maybe even a little offended that his son wasn't familiar with it. Naturally I humoured him.

*Ulysses* by James Joyce - Do I even need to say why? 

*Fantastic Tales* edited by Italo Calvino - It had quite a number of lesser works by authors I am interested in.

----------


## Three Sparrows

Waverly-Sir Walter Scott
Nicolas Nickolby-Dickens

----------


## Il Dante

> I've rather enjoyed what I've heretofore read of the unfortunately-named Trollope


I've never read a novel by Anthony Trollope. And, to be honest, the reason is simply his name.

People tell me he was one of the greatest and most popular of Victorian novelists. People tell me his novels are wonderful. I percieve that they must be wonderful if so many people like them. My mind suggests that he is worth the read. Yet, my emotion revolts gainst reading him simply because it seems hard to believe that anything good could come from a man whose name was Anthony Trollope. It's ridiculous, I know.
 :Frown5:

----------


## L.M. The Third

Poems of John Donne (Wordsworth Classics)
"Walden" by Thoreau 
"Fortunes of War" by Olivia Manning (I may not even get to reading it, since I've got so many genuine classics to do. But I'd just watched the mini-series with Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh, so was rather interested.)

----------


## Alexander III

A portable collection of Emerson's poetry, which is great as it easily fits in my pockets so I can read it anywhere. I bought it as, well the cover looked pretty...

----------


## ktm5124

> I've never read a novel by Anthony Trollope. And, to be honest, the reason is simply his name.
> 
> People tell me he was one of the greatest and most popular of Victorian novelists. People tell me his novels are wonderful. I percieve that they must be wonderful if so many people like them. My mind suggests that he is worth the read. Yet, my emotion revolts gainst reading him simply because it seems hard to believe that anything good could come from a man whose name was Anthony Trollope. It's ridiculous, I know.


I read his book _The Warden_, and I wasn't really thrilled with it. Kind of dull and boring. I wouldn't recommend reading that one.

The last book I bought was _Great Expectations_. I'm on the fence about whether I should read this or _A Farewell to Arms_ after I finish my current novel.

I was also eyeing Philip Roth's _American Pastoral_ in the bookstore today... it looks very good, and I haven't read anything by Philip Roth.

----------


## dfloyd

The Warden and its sequel, Barchester Towers, are excellent introductions into the personalities of those who live in a cathedral town. If you want a thriller, don't read them, but Trollope in these two comes off very well. If you don't want to take the time to read them, watch the excelent Masterpiece Theatre production. Only the English can portray the English so admirably.

The last book purchased was Lincoln's Literary Works, ably illustrated by John Steurt Curry. The most important speeches, letters, and other writings of the great American president published in 1942 by the Limited editions Club

----------


## Buh4Bee

> A portable collection of Emerson's poetry, which is great as it easily fits in my pockets so I can read it anywhere. I bought it as, well the cover looked pretty...


Hope you eventually read it to someone. Haha.  :Biggrin5: 

The last book I bought was for a book club. The Postmistress.

----------


## Emil Miller

[QUOTE=ktm5124;885904]I read his book _The Warden_, and I wasn't really thrilled with it. Kind of dull and boring. I wouldn't recommend reading that one.QUOTE]


After a period of some years, I reread The Warden quite recently and found that it stood up quite well to my initial reaction which was very favourable.
The central theme of how a well-meaning radical's efforts finaly forces the closure of the alsmhouses that until his appearence had been a haven of tranquility is something that everyone can learn from. It wouldn't be a bad idea to throw out Robin Hood from the classroom and replace it with The Warden.

----------


## dfloyd

You wont find Robin Hood in any American classrooms any way. But when I grew up, reruns of the 1938 movie with Errol Flynn and Olivia Dehaviland appeared at local movie houses frequently. This is Flynn's best action thriller, and the color was beautiful, at least by 1938 standards. And if you were lucky enough to own a copy of Robin Hood illustrated by N. C. Wyeth, you could become an expert and correct all of your compatriots as to what Robin Hood was really like. It is a shame that children of today do not read Robin Hood, Last of the Mohicans, Treasure Island, and Ivanhoe, just to name a few.

I agree with you about The Warden. It is a thoughtful and well-written book. However, it should be followed by a reading of Barchester Towers, the sequel. Masterpiece Theatre dramatized both together as well they should be. I mourn for Masterpiece Theatre and its portrayal of Victorian literature!

----------


## ktm5124

Interesting to hear everyone's thoughts on _The Warden_. Perhaps I should revisit that book.

----------


## bouquin

_My Mistress's Sparrow is Dead_ -- Jeffrey Eugenides, ed.
_Howards End_ -- E. M. Forster
_How Late It Was, How Late_ -- James Kelman
_Lullaby_ -- Chuck Palaniuk
_The Accidental Woman_ -- Jonathan Coe
_The Dead Fish Museum_ -- Charles D'Ambrosio

----------


## hillwalker

A couple of poetry collections -

Book of Longing - Leonard Cohen (a particular hero from my adolescent years)
The Poetry of Norman MacCaig (a Scottish master and an ex-neighbour - unfortunately no longer sharing these twisting paths with us)

H

----------


## L.M. The Third

> _Howards End_ -- E. M. Forster


There's a book I'd like to get. Tell me if it's good.

----------


## ktm5124

> There's a book I'd like to get. Tell me if it's good.


I'd also be curious. I fell in love with _A Passage to India_ but I couldnt get into _A Room with a View_ - I had to "put it down".

----------


## jet.thursday

I bought two books last month I think,
but unfortunately they're the last for now  :Frown: 
Pride and Prejudice; Good Omens
^^

----------


## tailor STATELY

"Battlefield Earth" - L. Ron Hubbard

I'm a Sci-Fi junkie, mostly short stories, but I fell in love with "Battlefield Earth" many years ago. My poor paperback copy gave up the ghost after many readings and moves and was relegated to the heat stove about 2-months ago much to my sadness. A few weeks later while perusing a local thrift store I found a hardback copy in pristine condition that I happily paid either 50¢ or a dollar USD for.

----------


## ktm5124

_Lady Chatterley's Lover_ - D.H. Lawrence
_Sons and Lovers_ - D.H. Lawrence

I like D.H. Lawrence, and I got a great deal on the books ($5 each).

----------


## The Comedian

"No Man is an Island" Thomas Merton -- been feelin' a little spiritual lately.

----------


## cgrillo

I bought two books recently: _The Good Soldier Svejk_ by Jaroslav Hasek (forgive me if I have spelled his named wrong) and _The Pilgrim's Progress_ by John Bunyan. 

I bought The Good Soldier Svejk after wanting it for a very long time, but never deciding to buy it. I first heard of it somewhere where it said that, if Joseph Heller hadn't read it, he never would've wrote Catch-22. 

The Pilgrim's Progress, on the other hand, is simply something that I have wanted to read for awhile; I have read the first few pages on the internet, and it seems good.

----------


## bouquin

_The Invisible Man_ - H.G. Wells
_The House in Paris_  - Elizabeth Bowen
_The Woman Who Walked into Doors_ - Roddy Doyle
_The Reluctant Fundamentalist_ - Mohsin Hamid




________________________
Currently reading: _LE DIVORCE_ (Diane Johnson)

----------


## victorianfan

> I bought two books recently: _The Good Soldier Svejk_ by Jaroslav Hasek (forgive me if I have spelled his named wrong) and _The Pilgrim's Progress_ by John Bunyan. 
> 
> I bought The Good Soldier Svejk after wanting it for a very long time, but never deciding to buy it. I first heard of it somewhere where it said that, if Joseph Heller hadn't read it, he never would've wrote Catch-22.


Oh, *The Good Soldier vejk* is great novel! I have only about 90 pages left of 760 and I'm going to write a review on my blog here.

----------


## mal4mac

Seneca's Essays and Dialogues (Oxford World Classics) - I wanted to learn more about stoicism from 'the horse's mouth'. I thought this might be a tough, boring (if worthy!) read, instead it's an easy, exciting (as well as worthy!) read.

----------


## Veho

Oxford Romeo and Juliet. I wanted an individual copy of R&J to read outside of my home; the RSC is a bit too big to be carrying around.

----------


## bouquin

_Senor Vivo and the Coca Lord_ - Louis de Bernières
_The Secret Garden_ - Frances Hodgson Burnett
_A Boy's Own Story_ - Edmund White
_The House Gun_ - Nadine Gordimer
_Moll Flanders_ - Daniel Defoe
_Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking Glass_ - Lewis Carroll
_Oranges are not the Only Fruit_ - Jeanette Winterson
_House of Meetings_ - Martin Amis
_How the Dead Live_ - Will Self
_Liver_ - Will Self
_The Buddha of Suburbia_ - Hanif Kureishi
_A Death in the Sanchez Family_ - Oscar Lewis
_Arrowsmith_ - Sinclair Lewis
_The War of the Worlds_ - H.G. Wells
_The Wasp Factory_ -Iain Banks
_God's Grace_ - Bernard Malamud
_The Quiet American_ - Graham Greene
_Across the River and into the Trees_ - Ernest Hemingway
_The Red Queen_ - Margaret Drabble
_The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao_ - Junot Diaz

----------


## mrmontagne

*Love All the People* - Bill Hicks
_Big fan of his comedy and it was cheap._

*The Stars' Tennis Balls* - Stephen Fry
_Big fan of Fry as usual and I love his novels._

----------


## Aragorn Elessar

The last book I bought was Tom Clancy's _The Hunt For Red October_. I read the first few chapters and got bored, but it's very well-written and anyone in the Navy would probably enjoy it. It's a widely liked book, and it is good, but it is just not my type of literature. I bought it because I thought I would enjoy it.

----------


## semi-fly

_The Martian Chronicles_ by Ray Bradbury
_Mars_ by Ben Bova

As strange as it might sound I got them for research for a short story I've had running around in my head for a while.

----------


## Brad Coelho

Infinite Jest, thanks to this forum. Lit Nit should abscond some type of nudge fee to Barnes & Noble, eh?

----------


## Eiss

Winesburg, Ohio - Sherwood Anderson

----------


## hillwalker

'*The Gathering Night*' (Margaret Elphinstone)

She ran a one-day writing course I attended a fortnight ago so I did the courteous thing and bought a signed copy of her latest book - and I'll admit it is a very good read.

----------


## dfloyd

Published by The Limited Editions Club in the early 1930s in Haarlem in a tremendous letter press edition of 950 pages. It is to be rebound in Scarlet 1/2 Nigerian goatskin and hand marbled paper.

----------


## gruntingslime

History of Madness -Michael Foucault
I've been wanting to read up on insanity for a while, haven't known where to begin. Not exactly what I was looking for on the subject, but it's more than I could ask for. I really love this book.

I'm thinking of picking up M/F by Anthony Burgess... but I'm a little scared to follow through with it.
I would like something to aid my feeling of emptiness inside, my feeling of aimlessness (even though I have 'goals')... don't know what that would be.

The Comedian mentioned the book Walden to me. I did some reading up on it. Not sure if I'm ready for it, but the idea of it is somewhat inspiring.

----------


## wolf23

The way of shadows by brent weeks 

why?
A friend recommended it and was a new york times best seller

----------


## IceM

I actually bought three books together.

Cosmocomics by Italo Calvino, because it was highly praised here on Litnet.

The Complete Works of Kafka, because I desperately wanted to read something different.

Clockwork Orange by Burgess because I thought it'd be a good time to read it.

----------


## minstrelbard

Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell

I heard of it on another forum and was intrigued.

----------


## loe

The Elegance of the Hedgehog by Muriel Barbery, because it was mentioned here.

Usually I am more into classical literature but after the first pages I have the impression that it seems to be a quite nice book.
So you won't be sorry for luring me.  :Wink: 

Best regards

----------


## w_maryellen

I am looking forard to some intelligent book chats.:

This book was written by someone interested in art. Art history people
often have a good sense of history in general. I wanted to give it as a
gift to someone who likes to philosophize.

----------


## sixsmith

> Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell
> 
> I heard of it on another forum and was intrigued.


Love to hear what you think of it minstrel.

----------


## de Renal

:Conehead:  :Conehead:  :Conehead: Since I am opsessive-compulsive book shopper  :Crazy: , I bought seven books in June:
1. Lolita, V. Nabokov
2. In Praise of the Stepmother, M. Vargas Llosa
3. The Confusions of Young Torless, R. Musil
4. The Book Thief, M. Zusak
5. The Lover, M. Duras
6. Celebrations, M. Tournier
7. The Heart of Darkness, J. Conrad

Oh, if only a day had a hundred hours, wouldn't that be swell!

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

The Help by Kathryn Stockett

----------


## dafydd manton

Mr. Midshipman Easy by Frederick Marryat, because I love that wry humour, and I haven't read it in about 40 years.

----------


## damondarkwalker

"The Death of Jim Loney" by James Welch. I saw it mentioned in a creative writing book I'm reading.

----------


## mikemaster70

The Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels

Reasoning: Well I was in the philosophy section of Barnes and Nobles, and I hate leaving a bookstore without buying at least something. Also, it was between that and Utopia by Sir Thomas Moore, and Manifesto just felt lighter ^_^

----------


## jimjonesrobot

If on a Winter's Night a Traveller by Italo Calvino

Got recommended to me.

The Violent Bear It Away by Flannery O'Connor

I haven't read this one yet, and I'm a big fan of Flannery O'Connor.

----------


## joebob

infinite jest - david foster wallace

heard it was AMAZING and SO CLEVER and THE BEST BOOK EVER. sadly it's not. not at all. it's quirky hipster drivel. note to self: stop reading books that aren't at least 50 years old.

----------


## Ms. Bungle

El Paciente Ingles

Because it was cheap, I was bored, and it's been recommended on several occasions.

----------


## stlukesguild

My last two books were a volume entitled _Byzantine Art_ and another _1492_, a catalog from an exhibition at the National Gallery of Art, Washington from some years back. I bought both books for the wealth of color photographs of some beautiful art work and because they were both grossly inexpensive.

----------


## lyni

after all that heavy stuff....

the last book I bought was Legends O f Australian Fantasy edited by Jack Dann & Jonathan Strahan.

I like fantasy.

----------


## Veho

_My Antonia_ by Willa Cather because many people on here seem to rate it and Selected Letters of Jane Austen, out of interest.

----------


## DonovanTalbot

The Eternal Husband and Other Stories by Fyodor Dostoevsky P/V translation. 

Working my way through P/V translations as I enjoyed their C&P immensely.

----------


## WildWildEast

*The Last book I bought was Burma Boy. I had no specific reason for buying this one. I walked randomly into this bookstore, had a look at the books, found it. Then I turned it around to read the synosis and found it interesting.*

----------


## Veho

_Perfume_ by Patrick Süskind and _The Virgin Suicides_ by Jeffrey Eugenides. I bought _Perfume_ because I've wanted to read it for ages and _The Virgin Suicides_ because I'd read about it recently and thought it sounded promising.

----------


## Alexander III

Machiavelli's The Prince - I have heard so many thing about it I was curious to see what its about.

----------


## LMK

(The what)
The Autocrat Of The Breakfast Table - Oliver Wendell Holmes

(The wherefore)
I had not read it, it was in perfect condition for a second printing and only 50 cents at a charity shop.

----------


## Jeremydav

Rimbaud's complete works. I'd heard references in Dylan songs and decided to check it out.

I love "My Bohemian Life", which I read first due to its influence on the Dylan tune "Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues".

----------


## LuggageFan

Wuthering Heights - Like the Kate Bush song, and want to see if its novelization lives up to the musical version.  :Ciappa: 

Making Money, Terry Pratchett - this makes my Discworld collection complete.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Wuthering Heights - Like the Kate Bush song, and want to see if its novelization lives up to the musical version.


Yeah, I hear Ms Bronte made some quick buck by writing that book based on the song but writing seems a little dramatic and sensationalist.

----------


## hazelk

The Zookeeper's War..By Steven Conte.

It has won Prime Minister's Award..2008 (Australia).

I also like the cover :Thumbsup: 

I like to read about animals, my favourite was Water For Elephants.:seeya

----------


## EJMathews

Entire Works of Edgar Allen Poe

Because I had not read any of his writing, yet of course had hear about the Raven and other snips, so thought I would try to read a piece at a time between other books.

----------


## Akeldama

*"Subculture: The Meaning of Style"* - Dick Hebdige
*"The Hip Hop Wars"* - Tricia Rose
*"Lords of Chaos"* - Michael Moynihan
*"Sober Living for the Revolution"* - Gabriel Kuhn
*"The Philosophy of Punk: More Than Noise"* - Craig O'Hara
*"Notes From Underground: Zines and the Politics of Alternative Culture"* -Stephen Duncombe
*"Make a Zine!"* - Bill Brent
*"Choosing Death: The Improbable History of Death Metal and Grindcore"* - Albert Mudrian
*"We Owe You Nothing"* - Daniel Sinker
*"Zine Yearbook #9"* from Microcosm Publishing

Big ole' order for school, for a humanities class I'm taking about underground subcultures (primarily subcultures centered around music). I'm super excited for the class, since I'm a fan of and very interested in all of the genres we're covering (black/death metal, punk/hardcore, and hip-hop) and the class is (from what I understand) going to be very independent and research oriented.

----------


## JZD

Just bought Dostoevsky: A Writer in His Time by Joseph Frank. It's the abridged (only 1,000 pages lol) version of his epic 5-volume biography. Dostoevsky is my favorite writer, I'm borderline obsessed with him, and I'm really psyched to travel through his life.

----------


## untroddenways

Well, I just received an Amazon shipment of 31 books: novels, short story collections, and a couple Latin textbooks, all for the upcoming semester. I will not bother listing all of them, but at the moment I am reading Sixty Stories by Donald Barthelme. I LOVE it.

----------


## stlukesguild

Yes... Barthleme can be quite marvelous.

My own most recent purchase was that of _The Complete Cosmicomics_ by Italo Calvino. Because of copyright issues (idiot lawyers!) Calvino's _Cosmicomics_ only appeared in the US in a truncated form. Even at that, the collection was brilliant... but what can I say, I love Calvino. When I discovered that the complete edition (nearly 4 times as long as the US edition!) was available through Amazon, I had to immediately jump upon it... even if that meant paying for international shipping from the UK.

----------


## cgrillo

A few days ago I found a 1949 copy of _The Last Tycoon_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald in a thrift store for a dollar, so I figured I might as well get it. I also found The Quincunx by Charles Palliser for the same price, and got it because I remember someone on this site saying that it was great, so...

----------


## bouquin

_The Mambo Kings Play Songs of Love_ - Oscar Hijuelos
_Wuthering Heights_ - Emily Brontë
_Where I'm Calling From_ - Raymond Carver
_True History of the Kelly Gang_ - Peter Carey
_I'm the King of the Castle_ - Susan Hill
_The Grass is Singing_ - Doris Lessing
_Their Eyes were Watching God_ - Zora Neale Hurston
_In the Springtime of the Year_ - Susan Hill
_The Drowned World_ - J.G. Ballard
_The Leopard_ - Giuseppe di Lampedusa
_Invisible Monsters_ - Chuck Palahniuk

----------


## Themistocles18

Yesterday:

The Wild Palms (If I Forget Thee Jerusalem!)- Faulkner 
Three Novels (Malloy, Malone Dies, The Unnameable)- Beckett
A House for Mr Biswas- Naipaul

Why? I wanted The Wild Palms and the Beckett trilogy and my Borders had neither. So I decided to order them off Amazon since they have discounts too...but I needed to go over $25 to get the free shipping so...Mr. Biswas.

----------


## Patrick_Bateman

The Marquise of O - And Other Stories by Heinrich Kleist
The Russian Revolution by Sheila Fitzpatrick
The French Revolution by Christopher Hibbert
The Rebel by Albert Camus
Existentialism and Humanism by Jean-Paul Sartre
Caesar: The Life of a Colossus by Adrian Goldsworthy
To Have and Have Not by Ernest Hemingway
Cousin Bette by Honore Balzac
Manufacturing Consent: The Political Economy of the Mass Media by Edward S. Herman, Noam Chomsky

Why???

For those books concerned, I love history.

As for the others I love Camus and Hemingway

and I want to get into wider European literary material

----------


## hazelk

The Mango Tree - Ronald McKie
Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck
The Loneliness of the Long-Distance Runner - Alan Sillitoe

The first two will be re-reads from long ago, the last will be a first timer.

Why
They were all there in there in an op shop at the right price, pre-loved books :Angel:

----------


## Seasider

Case Histories by Kate Atkinson. After I read Behind the Scenes at the Museum I was anxious to read any more she would write and I was disappointed in Human Croquet. But Case Histories is good and fulfils my need for a well written thriller.

----------


## Propter W.

After Many A Summer by Aldous Huxley. I bought it because I like to read.

----------


## nandakishore

_Her Fearful Symmetry_ by Audrey Niffenegger.

Why? Because I loved _The Time Traveller's Wife_ by the same author.

----------


## stlukesguild

I picked up 5 books at a Labor Day 20% off sale at Half-Price Books:

*Anne Carson*- _An Oresteia_- a "translation" of Aeschylus' _Agamemnon_, Sophocles' _Elektra_, and Euripides' _Orestes_. I quite like Carson as poet and translator and am interested in what she soes with these three different versions of the tragedy of the house of Atreus.

*Euripides*- _Medea_ tr. by Robin Robertson. This is a classic Greek tragedy and I am interested in how this acclaimed recent translation approaches the work.

*Marie-Anne Dupuy-Vachey*- _Fragonard_- A lovely little book on the paintings of the Rococo master at a price that could not be passed by.

*Mark Rosenthal* (ed.)- _Vision of Paris: Robert Delaunay's Series_- Another art book. The paintings of the French Modernist, Robert Delaunay. I had never really looked at his work much in the past, but I found that his Expressionistic approach to space is quite intriguing and something I could use in my own paintings. 

*Catherine Clark, etc...*- _Ascending Chaos: The Art of Masami Teraoka_- Another art book. In this case it is a retrospective of the work of the contemporary Japanese painter, Masami Teraoka, known for his figurative paintings which explore eroticism in Western and Japanese culture. His most recent works are huge watercolor paintings with gold leaf framed like early Renaissance altarpieces with imagery exploring sexual hypocrisy in Western/American politics.

----------


## Jive One

I went to Barnes & Noble the other day to look around and noticed they (re)released their collection of Jules Verne novels among their leatherbound classics line. I picked up that along with the HG Wells collection which I've been meaning to get anyway.
 
Except for the inclusion of a few poor and out-dated translations that seriously mitigate his work, the Verne collection was well worth $20.

----------


## bouquin

_Boy_ - by James Hanley

----------


## katelbach

Transition by Iain Banks for a book club on another forum. Finished it now. Meh.

----------


## Seasider

_Flush_ by Virginia Woolf. To satisfy 3 of my passions, Woolf, Dogs and Elizabeth Barrett Browning. And it was one of the few books of hers that I hadn't read.

----------


## RaoulDuke

The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert Heinlein. I've never really been into science fiction, but as Heinlein is considered one of the greats of the genre I thought this would be worth a look. I also have an interest in anarchism which is why I chose this book specifically.

Tropic of Cancer by Henry Miller. It appears on a lot of recommended reading and best book lists and has long been a source of intrigue.

----------


## hazelk

Stand We At Last by Zoe Fairbairns, it follows five generations generations of women through the history of their emancipation. It opens in 1855 in Sussex England, a very interesting era for me.

----------


## Sebas. Melmoth

Just obtained a book entitled, *The Fin-de-Siècle Poem: English Literary Culture and the 1890s* (a collection of essays) edited by Joseph Bristow.

Know Bristow from Wilde studies.

----------


## dfloyd

by the antediluvian Noah. I hope the book is better than the movie.

----------


## larryF

I just bought Eyeless in Gaza just because Im on a huge Huxley kick right now.

----------


## hazelk

My latest is "We The Living" by Ayn Rand. There have been lots of discussion regarding "Atlas Shrugged", this I have no intention of reading. I will see how this novel goes for me, as she is quite a famous writer. Atlas Shrugged is a mammoth read I believe, this book is in paperback it is quite slim, however it does have 450 pages with very small print.

----------


## mtpspur

The complete Secret Agent X Volume 1 (Altus Press) reprinting the first four pulp novels from 1934 by Paul Chadwick (Brant House being the pen name used). "X" isn;t in the Doc Savage's or The Shado'ws league but he is a good A- pulp hero wiht a 41 issue run which is quite respectable allthings considered. Read them in less then a week and Voume 2 is waiting to be bailed out from the News Outlet Thursday.

----------


## Sine_lege

33x3x33 - e.e.cummings because cummings is always witty  :Smile:

----------


## Razeus

The Road by Cormac Mccarthy
Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe
Tinkers by Paul Harding

They were on sale for ~$5 for Amazon Kindle + I don't think I ever read Pulitzer Prize winning books before.

----------


## hazelk

I have just purchased two preloved books.

'Old Wives' Tale' by Arnold Bennett plus 'The Scarlet Letter' by Nathaniel Hawthorne, every so often I like to read the classics, this time I think I have two very special ones.

----------


## oshima

Thus Spoke Zarathustra by F.Nietzsche for $.50 at the public library bookstore. 

I had read it when I was 19 but didn't understand much of what he was trying to say. Reading it now and with a purportedly much better translation by Walter Kaufmann and accumulated literary and life experience makes it much more coherent and interesting.

----------


## Historianic

I realise I'm coming into this five years after this thread was opened but anyway....

I was lucky enough to purchase 4 titles the last time I paid a visit to my local bookshop. They were:

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Lolita
3. The Unconsoled
4. Birdsong

As for the why:

1. I'm an Oscar Wilde fan. Enough said.

2. I've always wanted to read Lolita, intrigued by its protagonist who others have told me manages to be charming and likable, despite his dubious position, and then has you asking yourself, what is wrong with me? How can I agree with a guy like _THAT?_

3. I loved _Remains of the Day_ and Kazuo Ishiguro's attitude as a writer in general. I find him to be an incredible storyteller.

4. I was actually listening to an interview on the radio with an English actor. I can't remember how or exactly why the book came up but the few comments he made about it stuck with me and intrigued me enough to have me scanning the shelves for a copy of _Birdsong_ on my next visit to the bookstore. Now, having read it, I'm happy to say I wasn't disappointed.

----------


## TheChilly

1. "Dhlargen", by Samuel R. Delany

Why?: I wanted to give the author a second chance after being let down by "Hogg". So far, liking this work a lot.

----------


## jmnixon95

_Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami

Bought it because I started reading it in the bookstore and I didn't want to have to wait until it came in at the library. I really liked it then, and I still think it's pretty good (I'm about 85% through.) 

Also, two Japanese books.

_Japanese Grammar_
_Japanese Vocabulary_

And I bought them because I'm being the true autodidact I am at heart and I'm teaching myself the language.

----------


## ralfyman

Yukio Mishima's tetralogy, because I just finished reading Ligotti's _Conspiracy Against the Human Race_.

----------


## KatnissEverdeen

_Percy Jackson & the Olimpians, The Lighting Thief._ because I wanted to compare the movie and the book.Actually, _Percy Jackson & the Olimpians, The Sea of Monster_ I brought yesterday. Because I want to read the whole series.

----------


## Llä RËmØ MÅðçÂ

Japanese Grammar
Japanese Vocabulary

I am teaching myself it too. I also draw the anime things, I can read hiragana and katakana completely. Starting kanji. I learned to read and write before I could under stand. Im not sure this is right.

つなみはまあ

----------


## qimissung

The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski.

I was interested because I heard it had overtones of Hamlet, this story of a mute boy and his dogs.

----------


## hazelk

"A Lesson Before Dying" by Ernest J. Gaines, why?, the cover and the wonderful comment by the Chicago Times.

----------


## bergerac66

The last book that I bought was Vernor Vinge's "Rainbows End". I got it because we were reading it for one of my classes. Which I didn't mind too much because I love science fiction.

----------


## bouquin

_The Immoralist_ - André Gide
_Schooling_ - Heather McGowan
_Dracula_ - Bram Stoker
_Nicholas Nickleby_ - Charles Dickens
_The Drowned and the Saved_ - Primo Levi
_The Odyssey_ - Homer
_Don't Move_ - Margaret Mazzantini
_Hard Times_ - Charles Dickens
_100 Selected Stories_ - O Henry

----------


## qimissung

Dracula is one of my favorite novels, bouquin. Enjoy!

Chinese in a Flash, vol. 1
Tuttle Learning Chinese Characters, vol. 1

----------


## Big Dante

Paradise Lost / Paradise Regained. Both in one volume and for a good price. i couldn't turn that down.....

----------


## David Lurie

The Recognitions by William Gaddis, I can't remember why I decided to buy it, but now - when today the mailman delivered it - I am incredulous at the size of the book, it's not a matter of 956 pages only, the size is huge  :Eek6:  so now I have placed it on the bookshelf alongside Rolland's Jean-Cristophe - another mammoth volume I will deal with the day my struggle/love affair with Proust's "recherche" will be over.

----------


## Themis

"The Hungry Tide" by Amitav Gosh and a book by Bill Bryson.

I bought the first because I liked the title and am interested in learning more about India. I also read a few passages at the bookstore and found the style to be to my liking.

The second one was a must-have. I have no idea if it's any good, but I can't walk by a book by Bill Bryson and _not_ buy it. While I didn't enjoy all of the books by him that I've read so far, there's always the possibility that I'm going to enjoy myself immensely. So it was worth a try.

----------


## bouquin

_Saturday Night and Sunday Morning_ - Alan Sillitoe
_Girl with Green Eyes_ - Edna O'Brien
_The Busconductor Hines_ - James Kelman
_The Life of Insects_ - Victor Pelevin
_A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian_ - Marina Lewycka
_Nervous Conditions_  - Tsitsi Dangarembga
_The Crying of Lot 49_ - Thomas Pynchon
_World's End_ - T. C. Boyle
_The Talented Mr Ripley_ - Patricia Highsmith
_Cry, the Beloved Country_ - Alan Paton
_The Bell_ - Iris Murdoch



____________________
Currently reading: _Half a Life_ (V. S. Naipaul)

----------


## Desolation

_For Whom the Bell Tolls_ by Ernest Hemingway
_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov
_Tender is the Night_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
_The Sound and the Fury_ by William Faulkner
_To the Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf

I was feeling overwhelmed with Proust, and realized that it would be impossible to read his entire opus straight through, so I decided to get a few short novels by writers that I either hadn't read or hadn't given a fair chance. I noticed a bias against American writers in particular, so I thought that it would be appropriate to give Hemingway, Fitzgerald (whose _Gatsby_ left me cold), and Faulkner another chance. I also didn't have any female writers in my collection, hence Woolf. So far, I've been very happy with the results. 

_For Whom the Bell Tolls_ is one of the best things that I've ever read, _Lolita_ was ok, and so far I find _The Sound and the Fury_ incomprehensible in the best possible way.

----------


## oanna

Don Quixote - Miguel de Cervantes. Because is a classic book I wanted to read and have.

----------


## Heteronym

The two last volumes of a three-volume collection of Brazilian poet Carlos Drummond  :Party:

----------


## Paulclem

The Last Man by Mary Shelley.

I wasn't aware that she'd written another novel, and when I saw this for £1.99 in The Works - a bargain books and stationary chain - I couldn't resist. It's a sci fi about humanity being wiped out by a plague. It must be one of the first. Can't wait.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> The Last Man by Mary Shelley.
> 
> I wasn't aware that she'd written another novel, and when I saw this for £1.99 in The Works - a bargain books and stationary chain - I couldn't resist. It's a sci fi about humanity being wiped out by a plague. It must be one of the first. Can't wait.


Oh interesting, I wasn't aware of this as well. Please let me know what you think of it when you get around to reading it.

The last book I ordered was Cold Comfort Farm. It should be here tomorrow or the day after. It sounded interesting.

----------


## breathtest

White Noise by Don Delillo. Already read it and it was brilliant, so I wanted to own it. 

I ordered it once to the wrong address so it got returned to sender and I was refunded the price of the book but not the price of postage and packaging. 

I have ordered it a second time but this is about a week now and it hasn't arrived so I need to get in touch with somebody. Maybe it is a sign. I need to pay less money to the big corporate giants and give something back to the little friendly bookshops down pleasant backalleys. The amount of times I have to buy a book before it comes I might as well pay full price to have it in my hand.

----------


## bouquin

_Anna Karenina_ -- Leo Tolstoy
_The Emigrants_ -- W. G. Sebald




____________________
Currently reading: _Mrs Dalloway_ (by Virginia Woolf)

----------


## bouquin

15/09 :
_84 Charing Cross Road_, Helene Hanff
_After Leaving Mr Mackenzie_, Jean Rhys
_Black Dogs_, Ian McEwan
_The Book of Evidence_, John Banville
_The Black Dahlia_, James Ellroy


18/09 :
_The Assistant_, Bernard Malamud
_Everything You Need_, A. L. Kennedy
_On Chesil Beach_, Ian McEwan
_The English Patient_, Michael Ondaatje
_The Green House_, Mario Vargas Llosa




____________________
Currently reading: _Girl with Green Eyes_ (Edna O'Brien)

----------


## Helga

Nausea by Sartre for school but have been planning on reading it for years

----------


## AjaxAscendant

_The Battle for God_ by Karen Armstrong. I love her histories of religions.

----------


## cyberbob

I ordered 3 on Amazon yesterday.

Rabbit Hole the play because I want to audition for it later this year.
The Red Queen by Matt Ridley which is about evolution of sexuality.
Theory of Money and Credit by Ludwig von Mises which is about money and credit.

----------


## tonywalt

Cocktail Hour under the tree of Forgetfulness by Alexandra Fuller

----------


## Desolation

Last week:
_The 42nd Parallel_ by John Dos Passos
_Invisible Man_ by Ralph Ellison
_Blood Meridian_ by Cormac McCarthy
_V._ by Thomas Pynchon
_Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger (which I returned this morning...didn't like it much)
_The Grapes of Wrath_ by John Steinbeck

Today:
_Love of the Last Tycoon_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
_Slaughterhouse Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut

Next planned purchases (and last for a while):
_The Unabridged Mark Twain_
_The Complete Short Stories_ by Ernest Hemingway
_The Short Stories_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald

----------


## oanna

~Tom Brown's Schooldays and Tom Brown at Oxford by Thomas Hughes

----------


## Paulclem

Bought "Of Mice and Men" last week. Excellent book. Read it in 2 days.

----------


## Sancho

_The Art of Fielding: a novel_, by Chad Harbach

Hey, it's fall, and the payoffs are on. (Major League Baseball, that is)

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

The new _Dresden Files_ book because my buddy in prison wanted it.

----------


## Seasider

_The Art of Fielding_ is that about Henry Fielding or Cricket??
My latest yet another bio of Virginia Woolf to add to my collection. This one by Alexandra Harris

----------


## victorianfan

_Rachel Ray_ and_ Lady Anna_ by _Anthony Trollope_. In past month I read even 4 of his novels (_American Senator, The Warden, Barchester Towers_ and _He Knew He Was Right_) and I find his novels fascinating.

----------


## Sancho

> _The Art of Fielding_ is that about Henry Fielding or Cricket??
> My latest yet another bio of Virginia Woolf to add to my collection. This one by Alexandra Harris


Ha! Imagine my chagrin  I thought it was a farming manual.

Today I bought: _Day Hiking the Northern Cascades_

----------


## anishastrologer

a thousand splendid suns by Khaleed hoseini. it is based in war stricken Afghanistan with an up close and personal view of women in Afghanistan and how they suffered for ages without the world taking notice.

----------


## Sancho

_Animal Farm_ and _1984_, by George Orwell
-a single edition set with a preface by Christopher Hitchens

Because I feel like my thoughts have overly policed lately.
Also because it's raining in the Northern Cascades tody, making it a good day to read.

----------


## Helga

a book of poetry by an author from the ice named Sigfús Daðason, he was one of the so called atom poets here on the ice and wrote such beautiful poetry, I bought the collection of his work.

----------


## Stewed

A Lover's Discourse, by Barthes. Guy at the bookstore said it was good when I sold them Camera Lucida and said I was afraid to read SZ.

----------


## irishpixieb

" A company of swans" by Eva Ibbotson

I really enjoyed "A countess below stairs" and "the morning gift". I also like ballerinas so I decided to read this book!

----------


## Sancho

_Hey Rube; Blood Sport, the Bush Doctrine, and the Downward Spiral of Dumbness_, by Hunter S. Thompson

Does anyone really need a reason to buy an HST book when they find one they don't already own?

Here's a sample from the first essay:




> Autumn is always a time of Fear and Greed and Hoarding for the winter coming on. Debt collectors are active on old people and fleece the weak and helpless. They want to lay in enough cash to weather the known horrors of January and February. There is always a rash of kidnapping and abductions of schoolchildren in the football months. Preteens of both sexes are traditionally seized and grabbed off the streets by gangs of organized perverts who traditionally give them as Christmas gifts to each other to be personal sex slaves and playthings.
> 
> Most of these things are obviously Wrong and Evil and Ugly - but at least they are Traditional. They will happen. Your driveway will ice over, your furnace will blow up, and you will be rammed in traffic by an uninsured driver in a stolen car.

----------


## CarpeNixta

Shogun by James Cleavell.
I've been reading how many people here are talking about it in here, I saw it on monday when I went to the library to buy a book I needed for school. It got glued to my hand and I buyed it

----------


## anishastrologer

i just bought "The Masque of africa" by V. S. Naipaul. after i read chinua achebe's Things Fall Apart, my interest in african culture has increased and so i bought this book to know more about it. since the writer is not european and has spent a considerable time in Caribbean continent so his stand point on african culture can be impartial.

----------


## Teritus

The Complete Sherlock Holmes - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
I read two of the books, and enjoyed it so I decided to get the whole.

----------


## Chris1991

Ivanhoe by Sir Walter Scott
Mistress in the art of Death by Ariana Franklin
I found both at a very cheap price and i enjoy these kinds of books

----------


## LadyLuck

The Time Machine by Wells. I needed to replace my very worn copy  :Wink:

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Last book I bought - _Absalom, Absalom!_ by William Faulkner

Why? - Now that I'm thoroughly lost in the latter half of the book, I am asking myself that question. Actually, it was two fold; one to introduce myself to a new author and secondly as a result of a past discussuion comparing Hemingway and Faulkner.

----------


## paulanderson114

THE SON OF ENLIGHTENMENT- by Christian Jacq

Nice and interesting story, I was tempted to read more.Good Storyline with interesting character setting.

----------


## sickboy

the dharma bums by jack kerouac

mainly because i'll be leaving for thailand in about a week!

----------


## bouquin

_The Cement Garden_, Ian McEwan
_Amongst Women_, John McGahern
_That They May Face the Rising Sun_, John McGahern
_The Finkler Question_, Howard Jacobson
_Visiting Mrs Nabokov and Other Excursions_, Martin Amis

----------


## paulanderson114

Noughts and Crosses by Malorie Blackman is really good although if you hate sad books stay away from it. Even though it is sad it is very good and I recomend you to read it.

----------


## Desolation

_Our Lady of the Flowers_ by Jean Genet
_Miss Lonelyhearts & Day of the Locusts_ by Nathanael West
_The Immoralist_ by Andre Gide

Because...they look good, and somehow I ended up with money.

----------


## BlackCat

_Violin Mastery_ by Fredericks Herman Martens
_Dark Night of the Soul_ by Saint John the Cross

Then there were books I bought through Kindle  :Wink5:

----------


## stlukesguild

_Dark Night of the Soul_ by Saint John the Cross

San Juan de la Cruz! Great poet. What translation did you pick up?

----------


## Drowning Age

_It_ by Stephen King. I have been wanting to read some of his work, but never got around to it until recently. It's taking a while to build up, but the plot is fairly interesting.

----------


## Fafnir

_A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_ - Mark Twain 

I need to read it for class.

_The Flowers of Evil_ - Charles Baudelaire

_The Selected Poems of Li Po_ 

_ABC of Reading_  - Ezra Pound

I've started reading a lot more poetry, not only because it's easier to fit a few poems around my assigned reading, but because something's... clicked. I've started to enjoy reading poetry as much, if not more than reading novels. These are the poets that have caught my interest recently.

----------


## cyberbob

This thread is broken for me. Stuck on page 98.

----------


## Sancho

_At Home_, by Bill Bryson

As with my previous purchase (_Hey Rube_, by Hunter S. Thompson) I dont think I really need an excuse to buy a book that was written by one of my favorite authors.

_At Home_ may be a good choice for members of this web-site, since there seems to be lots of us from North America and lots from the other side of the pond. You see, Bryson speaks both languages.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

_In Our Time_ Ernest Hemingway
Purchased E-Book for my Nook in response to a suggestion by Sancho as a Hemingway warm up to _Farewell to Arms_

----------


## Helga

complete works of Robert Browning, I have only read a few of his poems and the book was on sale

----------


## bouquin

_Ironweed_ by William Kennedy.

It seemed to be the most interesting book on the shelf. 




_________________
Currently reading : _The Wasp Factory_ (Iain Banks)

----------


## aliengirl

To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee.

I always wanted to have that book and bought it for myself as a birthday present. There are some books that you can borrow from the library and there are others you want to see on your own shelf. This is one such book.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

A book of Dashiell Hammett short stories for Dave for Christmas.

----------


## Helga

I just bought 'Dubliners' by Joyce because I have been planning to read it for a while and it was cheap. 

I also bought 'Doctor Who and Philosophy, bigger on the inside' with a bunch of essays about the good Doctor. I bought it because I finished the series and I want to have something to pass the time 'till he appears on the screen again. Also my excuse is that I plan to write my B.A thesis about something sci-fi related so I NEED a lot of books like this...

----------


## bouquin

_Giovanni's Room_ by James Baldwin
_The Complete Short Stories_ by Saki
_The Berlin Novels_ by Christopher Isherwood




____________________
Currently reading: _Where Angels Fear to Tread_ (E. M. Forster)

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

_Midnight's Children_ by Salman Rusdie. E-book for a Nook. Purchsaed in order to take part in the Man Booker Award February reading. Unfortuantely I was not able to finish by the end of last month. I'm on page 225 of 500+ pages.

.

----------


## Veho

Plays - Anton Chekhov (Penguin Classics ebook). I've never read him before and I want to read more plays (and it was a good price so I just couldn't say no!).

----------


## Idril

_Land of Wooden Gods_ ~ Jan Fridegard: Because Amazon thought I would like him since I bought some Vilhelm Moberg and it sounded quite interesting.

_Conquered City_ ~ Victor Serge: Because I love Victor Serge

_Evelina_ ~ Frances Burney
_The Street of Crocodiles and Other Stories_ ~ Bruno Schulz : Both were more Amazon recommendations.

----------


## Buh4Bee

The Sheltering Sky to read with Qimi's reading group. It looks like an awesome book.

----------


## bouquin

_The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum_ (Heinrich Böll)
_Junky_ (William S. Burroughs)
_The Stories_ (John Cheever)
_Nineteen Eighty-Four_ (George Orwell)
_Franny and Zooey_ (J.D. Salinger)
_The Case of Comrade Tulayev_ (Victor Serge)
_Zadig/L'Ingénu_ (Voltaire)
_God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater_ (Kurt Vonnegut)
_Complete Works_ (Nathanael West)




____________________
Currently reading: _The Leopard_ (Giuseppe di Lampedusa)

----------


## hazelk

todays little haul to feed my addiction!!

"The Tiger In The Smoke" by Margaret Allingham

"Black Powder, White Smoke" by Loren D. Estleman

"There's Something About A Convent Girl" a collection of short stories.

----------


## GermanFan93

"the catcher in the rye"

schooltask, but..I like it

----------


## stlukesguild

I picked up a slew of books at Half-Price Books... the used book store here. 

I picked up two giant art books... one on the Louvre and the other on the Musee d'Orsay. I already had the latter, but its a $75 book and was on sale for $8 so I got it for my studio mate for next Christmas. The Louvre book was an equal deal... but this I got for myself. 

I also go a great book on Degas that included a lot of color reproductions of paintings I don't already have in reproduction in the other books on have on the artist. Degas has long been one of my favorite artists and one of the artist most influential upon my own work.

The final art book I purchased was a decent book with some good photographs of the "buried army" of Qin Shi Huang, in China. 

In the realm of literature, I picked up one book of selected plays by Jean Giraudoux. I also got a volume of selected plays by Tennessee Williams, and another volume of three plays by Lope de Vega. In another great buy, I picked up the complete plays of George Bernard Shaw in 6 hardback volumes for $15!! Obviously, I've been doing some reading of plays or theater lately: Aeschylus, Euripides, Tennessee Williams, Cornielle, etc...

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> ...I picked up two giant art books... one on the Louvre and the other on the Musee d'Orsay. I already had the latter, but its a $75 book and was on sale for $8 so I got it for my studio mate for next Christmas. The Louvre book was an equal deal... but this I got for myself. 
> 
> I also go a great book on Degas that included a lot of color reproductions of paintings I don't already have in reproduction in the other books on have on the artist. Degas has long been one of my favorite artists and one of the artist most influential upon my own work.
> ...


Sounds like some great finds there St. Lukes. I have a rather large book titled "The Modern Poster" that I had purchased at HPB a few years ago for a steal at $10.00. It is a MOMA publication printed in conjunction with an exhibition. Great images throughout.

My most recent purchase was Guy Mannering by Walter Scott a decision that was driven by a posting on the 101 dogs thread. I had associated Scott with a breed of dog in something he wrote which turned out to be Guy Mannering, but I hadn't actually read it. 
I had to satisfy my curiosity.

.

----------


## hawthorns

The Trial, Kafka

----------


## Idril

> _The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum_ (Heinrich Böll)
> 
> _The Case of Comrade Tulayev_ (Victor Serge)


I can vouched for those two, they were both excellent books. _Group Portrait with Lady_ is another great one from Böll, if you haven't already read it and I have yet to read a book by Serge that didn't leave a strong impression.

----------


## mal4mac

Saramango - Blindness. Didn't buy it, actually, borrowed from library as an experiment. What a revelation! A deserved Nobel prize.

Last book I actually bought was "A New History of Western Philosophy" by Kenney. I wanted to take a synoptic view of philosophy after a lot of jumping around, to try and pull it all together! It's actually four large volumes in one massive hardback - actually not too massive, a bit like Dr Who's Tardis, I don't know how they packed so much information in so small space. So far it's going well, really well written and making some good points. Only another 750 pages to go  :Smile:

----------


## Desolation

_Giles Goat Boy_ by John Barth...Been stocking up on brick-sized absurdities.

----------


## dysfunctional-h

Invisible Man, by Ralph Ellison, cause his commentary on Faulkner seemed so profound, and, being of mixed race (if not black mixed race), I'm fascinated by the Black experience in America. I'm finishing my Baldwin project first, tho, so I have some context. XD

----------


## Dark Star

Recent purchases in roughly chronological order: Salman Rushdie's _The Satanic Verses_, Rodney Merrill's translations of _The Iliad_ and _The Odyssey_, Frank Ryder's translation of the _Nibelungenlied_, Christina Hoff Sommers' _The War on Boys_, _Twelve Plays by Shakespeare_, _The Oxford Shakespeare: The Complete Sonnets and Poems_, and _The Brothers Karamazov_ and _War and Peace_ translated by Pevear and Volokhonsky.

----------


## lawpark

Bought 2 used books in Strand Book Store in NYC recently!

_Mapping Time_ by E.G. Richards
_Europe: A Cultural History_ by Peter Rietbergen

----------


## Snowqueen

I've bought _Gone with the Wind_ by Margaret Mitchell but considering seize of the book I put it aside. I'll try to read it after finishing _War and Peace._

----------


## sm66

The last book I bought was _Before the Throne_ by Naguib Mahfouz. I was just browning through a bookstore, and I came across his section. I had read a bit about him before, but had never come across any of his work. I had a bit of money on me, so I grabbed it and voila! It is sitting on my bookshelf just begging to be read.

----------


## Venerable Bede

I went to a couple of bookstores in Toronto the other day and purchased several books I've been meaning to read like _The Secret Agent, Absalom, Absalom!, The Woman in White, The Castle,_ and _The Island of the Day Before_. I've got a lot of my reading for the summer already in front of me.

----------


## Jair

Steve Jobs's biography.

----------


## Easter

_Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley....

I wanted a dystopian future book as I was feeling a bit glum and wanted something that fit that. And I always figured I ought to read _Brave New World_, I'd just never gotten around to it before now!

----------


## Kafka's Crow

A hardbound copy of _Done: The Reformed Soul_ by John Stubbs. There is no space for books in this house any more. My library of ebooks and audiobooks is growing fast as well but buying physical books is an addiction.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/John-Donne-T...7&sr=8-3-spell

----------


## Sancho

Awe shucks, there's always room for more books - you just have to clear out the food in the pantry.

Today I bought _Swamplandia!_ by Karen Russell. I bought it cold. I know nothing about it, but I read the first couple of chapters in the store and I liked the narrative voice.

----------


## Chris1991

Angels and Demons
The Da vinci code
The lost symbol 
all by Dan Brown . i bought these all in the same day because i wanted to read the series

----------


## RicMisc

De Naam van de Wind (The Name of the Wind) by Patrick Rothfuss because it came highly recommended by some of my friends.

----------


## Easter

> De Naam van de Wind (The Name of the Wind) by Patrick Rothfuss because it came highly recommended by some of my friends.


Some people think it's a slow read, but I quite liked it!

----------


## bouquin

_The Floating Opera_  and _The End of the Road_ (John Barth)
_The Poor Mouth_ (Flann O'Brien)
_Snow_ (Orhan Pamuk)
_The Autobiography of Alice B. Toklas_ (Gertrude Stein)




____________________
Currently reading: _My Name is Red_ (Orhan Pamuk)

----------


## Atomic

The Woman in The Dunes (Suna no Onna) by Kobo Abe. 
The Death of the Heart by Elizabeth Bowen.

Both are acclaimed works. The former is a japanese classic, the latter promises some kind of emotional turmoil. Enough said.

----------


## Idril

_Settlers: The Emigrant Novels Book 3_ ~ Vilhelm Moberg
_Kornel Esti_ ~ Deszö Kosztolányi
_Living Souls_ ~ Dmitrii Bykov
_A Tomb for Boris Davidovich_ ~ Danilo Kis

----------


## Buh4Bee

I shamefully admit it: The Hunger Games. It's kind of good.

----------


## Easter

The Lost City of Z by David Grann. I'm in the mood for some non-fiction  :Smile:

----------


## cassbee

I've bought "Robocalypse" lately and as I stared reading it I couldn't put it down. Very decent and well written book. And quite surprising. Highly recommend this read!

----------


## Buh4Bee

I looked this title up, but I only found video games. Can you share who the author is?

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Picked up a copy of The Celestial Steam Locomotive by Michael Coney from an Op Shop, basically because the cover artwork caught my eye, then the title, lasty the blurb:

_Allen Blue-Cloud is pure intelligence, immortal, ineffable, a being who rembers not only what was, but what will be. Set in the year 143,624 Cyclic, in a future so distant man has evolved into five distinct species on an Earth that is but one of many possible Earths. True Humans are few and far remote, and those remaining have withdrawn into the Domes, where with the aid of the Rainbow they dream time away. But there is Manuel, the artist; and an old man; and a sleeping girl. And together with Starquin the Omniscient they will come together to form the Triad, to challenge the age-old forces that hold the Earth - their Earth - in thrall and change the history of the galaxy._

Can't argue with that


Also a '91 edition of The Hutchinson Encyclopedic Dictionary published by Oxford Press apparently, but the illustrations aren't much to write home about, featuring mainly grainy b&w photographs of various famous people in different areas of pursuit - but hey, five bucks...

----------


## Kafka's Crow

_The Magic Mountain_ by Thomas Mann. Have been thinking about reading it since my days of obsession with Walker Percy 20 years ago.

----------


## Sancho

_The Lifeboat_ by Charlotte Rogan

and

_Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk_ by Ben Fountain

both at the recommendation of a friend (2 different friends)

----------


## Quintus Ennius

Finnegans Wake By James Joyce. Because I heard it was a pretty difficult book and I wanted to try it. Unfortunately, I couldn't finish it.

----------


## Des Essientes

The 1942 edition of "A Conrad Argosy" first published in 1897. This 713 page tome contains 14 of Joseph Conrad's works and hundreds of illustrative woodcuts by Hans Alexander Mueller. 
I purchased it because it contains several of Conrad's stories which I haven't yet read and also because its purchase price was a mere 50 cents in the used books for sale section of the Huntington Beach Central Library.
Everytime I am in this part of the library I am taken aback by the cultural shift its contents represent. Persons who in their youth, middle, and old age collected these great books in their home libraries are now dying off in droves and their semi-literate heirs have no use for them. I can practically smell the tobacco smoke and brandy and see the bell-bottoms, turtlenecks and sports-coats of these books' owners in their prime--back in the time when intellectual pretension was widespread amongst the Southern Californian bourgeoisie. Alas all that is gone. As dead as Dick Cavett and Michael Douglas. The great dumbing down is in full effect. Beautiful books may now be had for a pittance. I suppose one might say that the culture's loss is my gain, but it still makes me somewhat sad.

----------


## Declan

I've read Henry James's Washington Square last. I'm on his What Maisie Knew now, but going very slowly, though it is good. But the language is very demanding, so you need to be in an intellectual flow and not at an intellectual ebb to go through the mental routine that James puts you through: his gymnasium is all jumping through hoops and box splits.

Washington Square was a wonderful story of unrequited love. A beautiful, quiet girl, who the other characters considered unbeautiful and stupid. She was anything but. She was lovely: a picture of sanity and modesty in high society.

I didn't buy either of these books. I'm reading them free on gutenberg.org. Fantastic, the web can be.

----------


## dark desire

I have ordered online The White Noise by Don Delillo after being recommended by people on this very forum on another thread posted by me. I want to explore postmodern fiction. That was why the post.

----------


## bouquin

_The Go-Between_ (by L. P. Hartley)




____________________
Currently reading: _The Home and the World_ (Rabindranath Tagore)

----------


## Shalot

The last thing I bought was _Dexter is Delicious_ in audiobook format so that i can enjoy via my nano while working. In fact, I'm going through the whole Dexter series via audiobook, because I can drive, work, work around the house, take a shower and do a whole bunch of stuff that I couldn't otherwise do if I were just reading a traditional paper bound book (or kindle edition).

I've been watching the Dexter series on Showtime, and while I am waiting for season 7 to air, I decided to listen to the audiobooks and for those who don't already know, the show and the books are quite a bit different. Between the books and the show, I am happily observing Dexter's existence in these parallel universes, and I can't wait to see where they both go.

_Dexter is Delicious_ is read aloud by the author himself, and he does a good job, but I was getting used to and enjoying Nick Landrum's narrative style. I especially enjoyed the last book, _Dexter By Design_ and I've been snickering about the poop van for days now, which I first heard about while working, and I had to stifle the laughter coming from my cubicle, because I didn't want to explain that I was laughing about the "Poop Van." I don't tell stories very well, and it would require quite a bit of lead-up to properly explain "Poop Van" to someone who wasn't listening along with you. So yeah, I am enjoying the Dexter series of books. Poop Van (LOL)

----------


## Desolation

_The Life and Opinions of Tristam Shandy, Gentleman_ by Sterne
_Don Quixote_ by Cervantes
_Moby-Dick_ by Melville (about the third time I've bought it...this time I'm really going to read the ****er)

Why? WHY? Because. They're them. And all that. 

I'm also thinking about trading a few things in tomorrow to get -

_Madame Bovary_ by Flaubert
_Middlemarch_ by Eliot

----------


## Samsa

Women in Love - D. H. Lawrence. 

Because I just finished The Rainbow.

----------


## bouquin

_The Country Girls_ (Edna O'Brien)
_The Enormous Room_ (E. E. Cummings)
_The Waves_ (Virginia Woolf)
_The Humbling_ (Philip Roth)
_If This is a Man_ (Primo Levi)
_The Truce_ (Primo Levi)
_Birdsong_ (Sebastian Faulks)
_She_ (H. Rider Haggard)
_The Butcher Boy_ (Patrick McCabe)
_The Pursuit of Love_ (Nancy Mitford)
_Krik? Krak!_ (Edwidge Danticat)
_The House on Mango Street_ (Sandra Cisneros)
_Les Braises_ (Sandor Marai)
_Bliss and Other Stories_ (Katharine Mansfield)
_Breakfast of Champions_ (Kurt Vonnegut)
_The Trusting and the Maimed_ (stories by James Plunkett)
_Farewell, My Lovely_ (Raymond Chandler)
_Little Black Book of Stories_ (A. S. Byatt)
_Divisadero_ (Michael Ondaatje)
_Quartet_ (Jean Rhys)
_The Third Man_ (Graham Greene)
_The Fallen Idol_ (Graham Greene)
_Invisible Man_ (Ralph Ellison)
_Her Privates We_ (Frederic Manning)

----------


## Buckthorn

Foucault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco - because it was recommended on the forum
Veggie Burgers Every Which Way: Plus Toppings, Sides, Buns and More by Lukas Volger - because I have a cookbook addiction

I also downloaded the following for Kindle because they were free:
Moby Dick: or, the White Whale 
Gulliver's Travels Jonathan Swift 
Oliver Twist 
A Tale of Two Cities
Wuthering Heights 
Dracula 
The Old Curiosity Shop 
The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
The Three Musketeers 
Don Quixote

----------


## Belto

''World without end'', Ken Follett

Why

I picked it up after finishing ''the pillars of the earth, by the same author. It is a book i appreciated so much, because it made me enjoy English, as a language i still learn (non native)

----------


## emmawillyarms

Samsa, I hope you enjoy Women in Love. I just had a Modernism exam yesterday and used Women in Love as one of my text about about consciousness. The Women in Love thread on here (although quite old now) is really informative and was great for my revision! 

I just bought Patricia Highsmith's The Talented Mr Ripley. Bit of a mistake right before exam period, I've had to abandon it halfway through!

I bought it because after seeing the second-hand book fair at uni I figured I needed something new to read to distract me from bogged down with a lot of Modernist reading for my exam revision.

----------


## bouquin

_Murder Must Advertise_ (Dorothy L. Sayers)
_One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich_ (Alexander Solzhenitsyn)
_The Hunchback of Notre-Dame_ (Victor Hugo)
_The Sorrows of Young Werther and Selected Writings_ (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
_The Master of Petersburg_ (J. M. Coetzee)
_The Complete Father Brown Stories_ (G. K. Chesterton)
_Vanishing Point_ (David Markson)
_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ (Douglas Adams)
_The Idiot_ (Fyodor Dostoyevsky)
_Trois Femmes Puissantes_ (Marie Ndiaye)




_______________
Currently reading: _BLISS and Other Stories_ (Katherine Mansfield)

----------


## bouquin

_The Garden of the Finzi-Continis_ (Giorgio Bassani)
_Wittgenstein's Nephew_ (Thomas Bernhard)
_Drop City_  (T. C. Boyle)
_A Home at the End of the World_ (Michael Cunningham)
_The Radiant Way_ (Margaret Drabble)
_Justine_ (Lawrence Durrell)
_The Book of Laughter and Forgetting_ (Milan Kundera)
_Christ Stopped at Eboli_ (Carlo Levi)
_A Heart So White_ (Javier Marias)
_Pereira Declares_ (Antonio Tabucchi)
_The Master_ (Colm Toibin)
_Tono-Bungay_ (H. G. Wells)
_Kipps_ (H. G. Wells)



____________________
Currently reading: _Farewell, My Lovely_ (Raymond Chandler)

----------


## Emil Miller

> _The Garden of the Finzi-Continis_ (Giorgio Bassani)
> _Wittgenstein's Nephew_ (Thomas Bernhard)
> _Drop City_  (T. C. Boyle)
> _A Home at the End of the World_ (Michael Cunningham)
> _The Radiant Way_ (Margaret Drabble)
> _Justine_ (Lawrence Durrell)
> _The Book of Laughter and Forgetting_ (Milan Kundera)
> _Christ Stopped at Eboli_ (Carlo Levi)
> _A Heart So White_ (Javier Marias)
> ...



I read Christ stopped at Eboli but it was so long ago that I don't recall what it was about although I think it's about poverty in Southern Italy. Justine or any of the Alexandria Quartet are worth reading and both Kipps and Tono Bungay offer an amusing insight into life in Edwardian England.

----------


## 2pjames

Crime and Punishment by Dostoevsky, the Penguin version. I'm trying to read all of Dostoevsky's major works. Not sure if I'm getting the best possible translations though -- any advice?

----------


## scottw

A 1962 Penguin edition of Ulysses.

Because it smelled divine.

----------


## papayahed

Dracula and Anna Karenina, I was at the airport and couldn't make up my mind so I bought both.

----------


## tonywalt

Huckleberry Finn - Because it's good.

----------


## BitofEndearment

Call Me Waiter by Joseph Torra, in order to send a copy to my uncle because I thought he would enjoy it.

----------


## ZTay

I bought a volume of Charles Peguy's poetry because the guy who referenced him (thereby introducing me to him) said, "one cannot help but be moved by the gentleness of his soul". After a Wikipedia reading, it was confirmed! And I'm currently awaiting the book. Which was scheduled to be delivered Monday...

----------


## The Truth

I bought David Albahari's _Leeches_ because it was pretty cheap on amazon and looked like something I could potentially enjoy.

----------


## Helga

The Prague Cemetery by Umberto Eco because I saw and it was cheap and I wanted to buy a book.

----------


## bouquin

_The Pigeon_ (Patrick Süskind)
_Gabriel's Gift_ (Hanif Kureishi)
_You Are Not a Stranger Here_ (Adam Haslett)




____________________
Currently reading: _Lullaby_ (Chuck Palahniuk)

----------


## Alan_M

I love to read fiction. Mysteries and science fiction are my favorite (for the hardcore out there, I know this isn't considered literature!). Im currently reading Black Ops, a Presidential novel, and I have to say, it might be difficult to read if you arent interested in this sort of stuff. It has a lot of government terms and it can get confusing.

----------


## RicMisc

I just bought three books in Italian while on vacation. I intend to read these with a dictionary close-by because I would like to improve my Italian. It is currently a bit shabby but I want to improve. The books I bought are Divina Commedia by Dante, Il Nome Della Rosa by Umberto Eco and Decameron by Boccaccio. They will present a challenge but I'm up for it.

----------


## Venerable Bede

> I just bought three books in Italian while on vacation. I intend to read these with a dictionary close-by because I would like to improve my Italian. It is currently a bit shabby but I want to improve. The books I bought are Divina Commedia by Dante, Il Nome Della Rosa by Umberto Eco and Decameron by Boccaccio. They will present a challenge but I'm up for it.


I love Umberto Eco, but I have only been able to read his work in translation so far. When I have mastered Italian I intend to revisit his works in the original.

----------


## Kyriakos

Two volumes of Fernando Pessoa's detective stories. Started reading one of them... I generally like Pessoa, have read most of the Book of Disquiet, but he had his own failings (as a writer too), so i am not advancing in his work with great enthousiasm.

----------


## thelastmelon

I shall be taking a class in _Popular Fiction_ this semester - and so I just ordered some of the literature for that class, some are books I've read before, and some will be new reads to me. I bought:

_I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov
_A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle
_Everything's Eventual: 14 Dark Tales_ - Stephen King
_Ödets hav_ - Elisabet Nemert
_The Murders in the Rue Morgue_ - Edgar Allan Poe

----------


## Buh4Bee

The Idiot by Fyodor Dostoyevsky. I downloaded it for free on my e-reader. I have not read him yet, and as I have just started, I am very encouraged by how good the beginning is.

----------


## Paulclem

Titus Groan by Mervyn Peake. It sounds intriguing. I'm also going to buy on Kindle an Alan Massie who does a detective fiction set in Vichy France.

----------


## E.A Rumfield

Dostoyevsky is the kind of writer where for the first hundred pages or so you'll be a little bored and on the verge of putting the book down, then something will be said or happen that will make everything come together. The character will come to life and everything that happened up to that point which you previously didn't understand will become profound and you will bother all your friends with your observations. I dig some of Tolstoy's work more. The last book I bought was the U.S.A three volume set by John Dos Passo's. I bought the book because Bukowski speaks highly of Dos and Bukowski's recommendations have never failed me.

----------


## Alex Delarge

I just bought a copy of _Casanova's Voyages_ and Virginia Woolf's _To The Lighthouse_. I just started in Woolf's one, so far it seems a very good deal.  :Smile:

----------


## The Truth

Bought _The Raw Shark Texts_ by Steven Hall because it sounded reminiscent of _House of Leaves_ and _Blood Meridian_ by Cormac McCarthy because I loved _The Road_.

----------


## bouquin

_The Bell Jar_ (Sylvia Plath)
_Le Désert des Tartares_ (Dino Buzzati)




_______________
Currently reading: _Franny and Zooey_ (J. D. Salinger)

----------


## fb0252

The Gospel According To Jesus Christ by Jose Saramago.

written of favorably by Harold Bloom in his book Genius.

----------


## crusoe

BIOCHIPS - William Gibson. Cost me 1 Euro on a Flea-Market. Why I bought it ?
I really don't know. Read it years ago, so maybe nostalgia.

----------


## tonywalt

The Presidents Club by Nancy Gibbs and Michael Duffy

Best American Short Stories 2004 (Lorrie Moore as Selector) excellent annual book - really the best of each year.

----------


## bouquin

Book sale at the American Library in Paris -
_Like Water for Chocolate_ (Laura Esquivel)
_The Things They Carried_ (Tim O'Brien)
_The Book of Illusions_ (Paul Auster)
_Amsterdam_ (Ian McEwan)
_Atonement_ (Ian McEwan)
_Smilla et L'Amour de la Neige_ (Peter Hoeg)




_______________
Currently reading: _The English Patient_ by Michael Ondaatje

----------


## Lykren

La Princesse de Cleves.

Someone gave me a gift certificate to a bookstore, and I heard it about in reference to Sarkozy and was curious.

----------


## mohammadali

i bought a glossary of literary terms by Abrams 
because i needed some information also i have to read this book for my major.

----------


## Helga

I recently bought 19 novels for school. It would be a long list if I wrote them all down but I am gonna read them all in the next three months.

----------


## tonywalt

The wine of Solitude by Irene Nemirovsky

In the Sea there are Crocodiles by Fabio Geda

----------


## souremongrel

last book i bought was _elements of style by strunk & white_.
i got it b/c my writing is not very articulated. plus i am in an ap english class. so might as well sharpen my writing skills. my teacher recommended it to me.

----------


## bouquin

15/09/2012

_Libra_ (Don DeLillo)
_Regeneration_ (Pat Barker)
_Cider with Rosie_ (Laurie Lee)
_Billy Liar_ (Keith Waterhouse)
_Le Voyageur Enchanté_ (Nikolaï Leskov)




_______________
Currently reading: _Cry, the Beloved Country_ (Alan Paton)

----------


## crusoe

"Thomas Müntzer" by Gerhard Wehr. I bought it because I am interested in the german Peasant-War of the 16th Century.

----------


## bouquin

21/09/2012

_Life is a Caravanserai_ (Emine Sevgi Ozdamar)
_La Promesse de l'Aube_ (Romain Gary)
_Exercices de Style_ (Raymond Queneau)
_Home_ (Toni Morrison)




__________________
Currently reading: Selected Stories (Nadine Gordimer)

----------


## bouquin

_W ou Le Souvenir de l'Enfance_ (Georges Perec)
_Sons and Lovers_ (D. H. Lawrence)
_The Last September_ (Elizabeth Bowen)
_Burger's Daughter_ (Nadine Gordimer)
_Cold Comfort Farm_ (Stella Gibbons)
_A Kestrel for a Knave_ (Barry Hines)
_Cancer Ward_ (Alexander Solzhenitsyn)
_The Catcher in the Rye_ (J. D. Salinger) - to reread; lent my first copy to somebody and it has never come back.




____________________
Currently reading: _THE TRUSTING AND THE MAIMED and other Irish stories_ (James Plunkett)

----------


## DianeAdams

'God's Grammar'. Never heard of it before, bought it just because of the title. Wasn't bad.

----------


## Scheherazade

> _Sons and Lovers_ (D. H. Lawrence)
> _Cold Comfort Farm_ (Stella Gibbons)


I will re-read _Sons and Lovers_ in December and I have always wanted to read _Cold Comfort Farm_. If you let me know when you decide to read it, I might tag along.

----------


## aaron stark

Joseph Conrad's _Lord Jim_. Had already heard about the book, but nothing more than that. When reading the book flap in the store, I simply decided to buy it. Seems an interesting story, I certainly appreciated Heart of Darkness, so why not this one

----------


## llall

alThe Prize - Daniel Yergin

Because I couldn't find a copy at any of my local libraries.

----------


## bouquin

> I will re-read _Sons and Lovers_ in December and I have always wanted to read _Cold Comfort Farm_. If you let me know when you decide to read it, I might tag along.





I 'll keep you posted.




____________________
Currently reading: _Mercier et Camier_ (Samuel Beckett)

----------


## FROADS

Just bought The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho. Even though I know Coelho is very acclaimed, I've never read anything from him.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Just bought The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho. Even though I know Coelho is very acclaimed, I've never read anything from him.


Keep it that way, I'd say!  :Biggrin:

----------


## aaron stark

> Keep it that way, I'd say!


This makes me want to know why  :Tongue:

----------


## FROADS

> Keep it that way, I'd say!


It was a great read from start to finish

----------


## My2cents

what?
_my father's tears_ john updike
_freedom_ jonathan franzen
_rum diary_ hunter thompson

why?
grand total: $15 (what a bargain)

----------


## Desolation

_The Pale King_ by David Foster Wallace, because _Infinite Jest_ has made me want more, and it was used.

----------


## bouquin

_What Maisie Knew_ (Henry James)
_The Sun Also Rises_ (Ernest Hemingway)
_Slaughterhouse-Five_ (Kurt Vonnegut)
_Saturday_ (Ian McEwan)
_Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_ (John Le Carré)
_Life & Times of Michael K_ (J. M. Coetzee)
_Waiting for the Barbarians_ (J. M. Coetzee)
_Decline and Fall_ (Evelyn Waugh)
_The Castle_ (Franz Kafka)




_______________
Currently reading: _Murder Must Advertise_ (Dorothy L. Sayers)

----------


## Sancho

Skippy Dies, by Paul Murray

Was in Dublin this weekend and I wanted something local but I wasn't up for Ulysses.

So far, so good.

----------


## Desolation

_Mason & Dixon_ by Thomas Pynchon
_Against the Day_ by Thomas Pynchon
...Because I haven't read enough Pynchon.

_Parallel Stories_ by Peter Nadas...Because I'm addicted to gigantic books.
_Collected Fictions_ by Jorge Luis Borges...Because Borges.

----------


## dfw

how's the pale king?

----------


## islandclimber

> _Mason & Dixon_ by Thomas Pynchon
> _Against the Day_ by Thomas Pynchon
> ...Because I haven't read enough Pynchon.
> 
> _Parallel Stories_ by Peter Nadas...Because I'm addicted to gigantic books.
> _Collected Fictions_ by Jorge Luis Borges...Because Borges.


_Parallel Stories_ was incredible... And if you end up liking it as much as I did, Nadás' earlier work _Book of Memories_ is equally good.

Love the choices there. Pynchon is my favourite English language writer by far. _Against the Day_ might be my favourite work of his in terms of pure enjoyment, though I prefer GR to it for several other reasons.

Might I recommend László Krasznahorkai's novels to you if you haven't read them yet. Not so long, but so perfectly labyrinthine and desolate. As a character says in _War and War_, "reality examined to the point of madness..." Brilliant. I think I reviewed that one in the book review section here and _The Melancholy of Resistance_ is even better.

----------


## Phangirl7

The last book I bought was this summer.
Wintergirls by Laurie Halse Anderson. I wanted to read more of her books.

----------


## Darcy88

The Sorrows of Young Werther by Goethe. Because I was feeling sorrowful and I've been meaning to read the book for years.

----------


## Babyguile

_Robinson Crusoe_ by Daniel Defoe. Because I just fancied it. It'll be my first Defoe too.

----------


## FenwickS

Moby Dick. A must read to any Classics lover!

----------


## VerdantFields

For a philosophy course, Hobbe's _Leviathan_.

----------


## Ser Nevarc

Thomas Mann's _Death in Venice_. About 25 pages in.

----------


## Ser Nevarc

> The Sorrows of Young Werther by Goethe. Because I was feeling sorrowful and I've been meaning to read the book for years.




Great! It's one of my all-time favorites. And if you want to read about an interesting life-story for a novel (such as it's composition, publication, and reception), then check it out. When _Werther_ was published, it *rocked* Germany.

----------


## bouquin

_In a Free State_ (V. S. Naipaul)
_The Third Policeman_ (Flann O'Brien)
_At Swim-Two-Birds_ (Flann O'Brien)
_Inside Mr Enderby_ (Anthony Burgess)
_So Long, See You Tomorrow_ (William Maxwell)




________________
Currently reading: _THE THIRD MAN and THE FALLEN IDOL_ (Graham Greene)

----------


## qimissung

Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn, because I found the premise intriguing.

----------


## Darcy88

> Great! It's one of my all-time favorites. And if you want to read about an interesting life-story for a novel (such as it's composition, publication, and reception), then check it out. When _Werther_ was published, it *rocked* Germany.


Yeah I heard many young men committed suicide in emulation of the book's main character.

----------


## kaethe

> Yeah I heard many young men committed suicide in emulation of the book's main character.


It also influenced the fashion style! Felt hat and brown jackboots were all the rage.

----------


## tonywalt

Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain.

----------


## jayat

Richard III. I was ifluenced by this latin quote "ars longa, vita brevis".

----------


## Snowqueen

_The Giraffe and the Pelly and Me_ by Roald Dahl. I bought it for my niece.

----------


## bouquin

_Nana_ (Emile Zola)
_La Pianiste_ (Elfriede Jelinek)

----------


## Grit

Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad. 

I bought it because I'd read all the other appealing classics on the shelf of my local book store already.

----------


## Sancho

_Gone With The Wind_, by Margaret Mitchell.

When I walked up to the checkout counter at my local bookstore with an armload of books, somehow this one made it into the pile. It's a pretty nice 75th anniversary edition.

I'd always avoided this book, thinking it was racist, but it turns out it's mostly just a romance novel. Also it takes place right around where I live. The Flint River runs near my house, and so does Tara Boulevard, which was named for the plantation in the book not vice versa. Mitchell's descriptions of the landscape around here are fabulous.

As for her depiction of plantation life in the South in the 19th century, uh, I donno, man. It's written from the perspective of the Southern Landed Gentry and I suppose they may have had a romantic view of their lifestyle. But I'm continually finding myself trying to figure out how much of it is what those people thought of themselves and how much of it is what Mitchell, writing in the 1930s, imagined them to be.

Anyway, back to the checkout counter at the bookstore: a sweet young black girl was ringing up my books and we were laughing and chit-chatting with each other right up until she got to that book. She took one look at it and gave me a malignant stink look.

I said, "Sorry about that one. I guess I really just wanted to know what's in it."

She said, "Alright then."

I suppose I should've bought Michelle Obama's book as a counterbalance.

----------


## Grit

That's funny Sancho. It reminds me of when I ordered in a textbook on psychopathy. The look that clerk had as I spelled out the title was pretty funny. "Yeah it's called Without Conscience: The disturbing world of psychopaths around us." I wanted to say "It's not a self help book!"

----------


## maxphisher

Got the following at a used book sale today:

Tin Drum - Gunter Grass
Mason & Dixon - Thomas Pynchon
Parade's End - Ford Madox Ford
Winterwood - Patrick McCabe
an Irish Literature Anthology

The book sale was to raise money for scholarships as the university I work at. At $1/pound, I couldn't resist.

----------


## Sancho

> That's funny Sancho. It reminds me of when I ordered in a textbook on psychopathy. The look that clerk had as I spelled out the title was pretty funny. "Yeah it's called Without Conscience: The disturbing world of psychopaths around us." I wanted to say "It's not a self help book!"


Haha!

Always a good idea to have an excuse ready when you're purchasing something embarrassing: "Uh, those right there are my _art_ magazines."

----------


## Nightshade

"I Have Manners" its a little picture book published by Scholastic part of the Best I can be series. Why? Because my class is drives me round the bend sometimes with their 'bad manners' (shouting over each other, talking with food in their mouths (licking my face but there is sadly no reference to that in the book) so I thought why not have some extra reinforcement?

----------


## Byronic

The last book I bought was 'Sweet Tooth' by Ian McEwan. I'm plodding stoically through it, but not enjoying it that much. I wish I'd spent the money on A.S. Byatt's 'Ragnorak' instead...

----------


## Helga

I just went to a book market, for the second time since it opened, I bought 14 books the first time but only 4 yesterday. I was very happy to find an old copy of Praxis by Fay Weldon, I have wanted it for years. I also got a history book and a book on literature here on the ice around 1500 and one by Susan Sontag. I'm gonna try and get Praxis into my reading schedule now but it will take me awhile to finish I think.

----------


## Jassy Melson

> Haha!
> 
> Always a good idea to have an excuse ready when you're purchasing something embarrassing: "Uh, those right there are my _art_ magazines."


There's no earthly reason for apologising to anyone for buying or reading Gone with the Wind. It's one of the great American novels, up there with The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn and Moby Dick--all of which contain racial prejudice. The fact that they were all written in the 19th century merely illustrates the racial prejudice of that time. Along comes the 20th century, and the invention of films. One of the best color films (1939) won an Academy Award for a black actress; and as for greatness--Gone With the Wind still is being read by white students, but black students are taught to fear or to disdain it. The same with ...Huckleberry Finn.

----------


## bouquin

_Naked Lunch_ (William Burroughs)
_Kim_  (Rudyard Kipling)
_The Old Devils_ (Kingsley Amis)
_Under the Volcano_ (Malcolm Lowry)
_The Living and the Dead_ (Patrick White)
_The Godfather_ (Mario Puzo)
_Joseph Andrews_ Henry Fielding
_Scarlet and Black_ (Stendhal)
_Bel-Ami_ (Guy de Maupassant)
_Pale Fire_ (Vladimir Nabokov)
_Hangover Square_ (Patrick Hamilton)




____________________
Currently reading: _Exercices de Style_ (Raymond Queneau)

----------


## bouquin

_Hideous Kinky_ (Esther Freud)
_La Faim_ (Knut Hamsun)
_Le Royaume de ce Monde_ (Alejo Carpentier)




____________________
Currently reading: _La Pianiste_ (Elfriede Jelinek)

----------


## Heteronym

*The Collected Works of William Butler Yeats Volume IV: Early Essays,* because it contains two essays on Blake and I'm currently assembling a collection of books on him.

----------


## Vota

The Theodore Roosevelt Treasury, leatherbound, published by Easton Press. On a trip across country I stopped off at the beautiful National Park in his name. He seems like someone I would like to know more about. I also am interested in reading his own thoughts and opinions on things. The book, being a collection of his correspondence, seems like an ideal way to do that.

----------


## Buckthorn

Infinite Jest - a friend recommended it.
Vegan slow cooker recipes - I just bought a slow cooker and needed something to make in it

----------


## aliengirl

Bring Up the Bodies by Hilary Mantel. I liked Wolf Hall and was curious about how she would develop the story further.

----------


## chrisvia

_William Blake: The Complete Illuminated Books_ because I only have a smaller edition of the illuminated _Songs of Innocence and of Experience_, and I am hungry for more of this beautiful coupling of words and images.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/050...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## Desolation

The Melancholy of Resistance by László Krasznahorkai 
Life: A User's Manual by Georges Perec

Bought on the recommendation of a fellow litnet user...Also as a reward to myself for getting straight A's last quarter. Can't buy any books for a long while now, though.

----------


## bouquin

_Summer_ (Edith Wharton)
_Family Matters_ (Rohinton Mistry)
_On Beauty_ (Zadie Smith)
_What I Loved_ (Siri Hustvedt)
_Dead Air_ (Iain Banks)
_Wild Swans_ (Jung Chang)




____________________
Currently reading: _The Quest for Christa T._ by Christa Wolf

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

_The Penny Falls_ by Mark Bastable
Why: The title and cover art intigues me.
Secondly; to support Forum member and Bloke.
Just illuminated the screen (cracked it open). Plan to delve into it with conviction this weekend.

----------


## ennison

Cheannaich mi s an seachdainn seo chaidh mar a leanas: The Vivisector, Cloud Atlas, Wonder, Land of Decoration, Wild Coast, The Collected Poems of Philip Larkin and ASJ Tessimond. And a copy of The Songs of DR Maclachlan of Rathuaidhe. Ah but when will I read them? Well into Tessimond already.

----------


## Vota

The Wealth of Nations-Adam Smith, 1937 Modern Library, cannan edition full of annotations and footnotes. 

Why: I have a nearly complete, 1952 set of Great Books of the Western World, which while being awesome for tracing ideas between great minds through generations, has generally small print and is in their original forms without annotation and such. Plus, besides enjoying leatherbound books, I like crusty old books that are in decent shape because it makes me feel connected to the past by having a piece of it in the present, sort of.

----------


## Lykren

The Tale of Heike, as translated by Royall Tyler, because I loved his 'Genji' so much.

----------


## thelastmelon

Me and my boyfriend ordered some books yesterday. He really wanted to read the _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series, so we got all published books so far. As for myself, I noticed that Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie had released a new book, _Americanah_, so I got that (I've been waiting for it for years!) - as well as _The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green that I have been recommended to read by several people now.

----------


## bouquin

_Sometimes a Great Notion_ (Ken Kesey)
_Neuromancer_ (William Gibson)
_Housekeeping_ (Marilynne Robinson)
_The Help_ (Kathryn Stockett)
_The Virgin in the Garden_ (A.S. Byatt)
_Auto da Fé_ (Elias Canetti)
_A Visit from the Goon Squad_ (Jennifer Egan)

----------


## NekoCase

Just bought the 28 book set of the civil war published by time life, they're hardback and in perfect shape. I got them for $150 at a flea market, and after googling them online didn't see a price that cheap. I purchased them because I love having complete series of books (I just got the complete set of history of civilization by will durant a week ago), I love history, and my grandfather left me the complete set of the time life WWII books. Also, I have just plowed through a song of ice and fire, and the boyfriend of the previous poster will love them. However, I am definitely in need of some non-fiction after five straight fantasy books; luckily I just replenished my supply

----------


## mortalterror

Shakuntala and Other Writings by Kalidasa. I don't know any other book that has those translations of his epic poems The Birth of the War God or The Dynasty of Raghu, plus it comes with two minor plays and other epic poems I've already read but didn't own.

----------


## bouquin

_UN ETE A BADEN-BADEN_ (Leonid Tsypkin)
_LA MAISON AUX ESPRITS_ (Isabel Allende)
_LE PONT SUR LE DRINA_ (Ivo Andric)
_HOMO FABER_ (Max Frisch)
_LE STECHLIN_ (Theodor Fontane)

----------


## MysteryGirl

I believe the last book that I bought was The Portrait of Dorian Grey.

Because I had heard of the story from a couple of people and it caught my interest immensely.

----------


## NordicFrost

''Foucault's Pendulum''- Umberto Eco
''Being and Nothingness''- Jean Paul Sartre
''Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus''- Ludwig Wittgenstein
''Paradise Lost''- John Milton
''The Waste Lands''- T.S Eliot
''Waves''- Virginia Woolf

----------


## lawpark

Baburnama, translated by Wheeler Thackston

----------


## Nick Capozzoli

*linear algebra*, 2nd edition, by Michael O'Nan. Had to get it in a used book store. I was working on a problem that required the use of matrices and I needed to review the theory. Since this was the text I used in college and knew it had what I needed, I hunted around for it rather than just picking up any of the other more easily available texts...$6...

----------


## Snowqueen

I bought _Home of the Gentry_ by Ivan Turgenev last week. My aunt suggested it to me. Turgenev is one of her favourite writers.

----------


## aaron stark

Salinger's _Franny and Zooey_. I've already read _Franny_, I liked it very much!

----------


## bouquin

_Of Human Bondage_ (W. Somerset Maugham)
_Ilustrado_ (Miguel Syjuco)
_I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings_ (Maya Angelou)
_A Fine Balance_ (Rohinton Mistry)
_The Moor's Last Sigh_ (Salman Rushdie)
_The Joke_ (Milan Kundera)
_England Made Me_ (Graham Greene)
_Aunt Julia and the Scriptwriter_ (Mario Vargas Llosa)




________________
Currently reading: _La Faim_ (Knut Hamsun)

----------


## sonia bhardwaj

Unwind by Neal Shusterman is amazing!!

The last book I bought was Darkly Dreaming Dexter.

----------


## Maria May

The last book I bought was ''I am God'' by Giorgio Faletti...I don't know why,I just love thrillers xD

----------


## neilgee

Ann Veronica by HG Wells because it was June bom, but nobody likes it.

----------


## bookowskee

_Consider the Lobster_ by David Foster Wallace and _The Baron in the Trees_, Italo Calvino. I'm just getting familiarized with these two authors, that's why. And it's on sale, 30% off. Good deal.

----------


## Sancho

Speaking of good deals, this one was a freebee from Project Gutenberg:



_Co. Aytch, A Side Show of the Big Show_, by Sam R. Watkins.

It's a fascinating first-person account of the American Civil War from the perspective of a private soldier in the Confederate Army (Company H of the 1st Tennessee).

----------


## phoenixtears

The Great Gatsby because I have heard a lot about it around here actually, haven't read it yet, though.

----------


## Cuppa' Tea

The last book I bought was "Very Good Jeeves" By Wodehouse. I absolutely love the Jeeves series and just cannot get enough of the amazingly clever Jeeves and foppish with a heart of gold Bertie Wooster.

----------


## Snowqueen

_Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.

----------


## hannah_arendt

> _Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


Have you read it?

----------


## Snowqueen

> Have you read it?


No, I havent read it yet. Im currently reading _Rebecca_ by Daphne du Maurier.

----------


## lawpark

_Oxford and Cambridge: An Uncommon History_, by Peter Sager (a German),translated by David Wilson. Fascinated by the simultaneous grandness and pettiness of these British institutions.

----------


## Snowqueen

I bought_ The Secret Agent_ by Joseph Conrad a couple of days ago and gave it to my younger sister as a gift. She just told me that she didnt like it. What an honest reply!

----------


## hannah_arendt

> No, I havent read it yet. Im currently reading _Rebecca_ by Daphne du Maurier.


I am in the middle of "Dune" now  :Smile:  Then I am going to re-read "Lord of the ring".

----------


## Vota

A hardcover of The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand. I have that and Atlas Shrugged. I haven't read her work yet, and I have no idea what I'll think of it, but I have heard that they are excellent reads even if one does not agree with the philosophy espoused by them.

----------


## bouquin

_The Handmaid's Tale_ (Margaret Atwood)
_Nostromo_ (Joseph Conrad)
_Confessions of a Justified Sinner_ (James Hogg)
_Les Enfants Terribles_ (Jean Cocteau)
_Call It Sleep_ (Henry Roth)
_Choke_ (Chuck Palaniuk)
_Titus Groan_ (Mervyn Peake)
_Les Désarrois de l'Eleve Törless_ (Robert Musil)
_The Return of the Soldier_ (Rebecca West)
_The Blessing_ (Nancy Mitford)
_Wigs on the Green_ (Nancy Mitford)




_______________
Currently reading: _Le Pont sur la Drina_ (Ivo Andric)

----------


## bouquin

_The Day of the Triffids_ (John Wyndham)
_The Maltese Falcon_ (Dashiell Hammett)
_Red Harvest_ (Dashiell Hammett)
_The Golden Notebook_ (Doris Lessing)
_Interview with the Vampire_ (Anne Rice)
_Uncle Silas_ (J.S. Le Fanu)
_The Postman Always Rings Twice_ (James M. Cain)
_The Time Machine_ (H.G. Wells)
_Good Morning, Midnight_ (Jean Rhys)
_Under the Net_ (Iris Murdoch)
_On the Road_ (Jack Kerouac)
_Intimacy_ (Hanif Kureishi)
_A Passage to India_ (E.M. Forster)
_Sentimental Education_ (Gustave Flaubert)
_Amok_ (Stefan Zweig)
_Around the World in Eighty Days_ (Jules Verne)
_Canada_ (Richard Ford)
_La Conscience de Zeno_ (Italo Svevo)
_Collected Stories_ (Tennessee Williams)
_King Solomon's Mines_ (H. Rider Haggard)
_The Remains of the Day_ (Kazuo Ishiguro)
_A Pale View of the Hills_ (Kazuo Ishiguro)
_The Awakening and Other Stories_ (Kate Chopin)




_______________
Currently reading: _Les Braises_ (Sandor Marai)

----------


## grigioverde

_Gods of the Greeks_ and _The Heroes of the Greeks_  by Karl Kerényi: I'm delving into latin and greek mythology almost from five months among essays, epic (-and not) poetry and ancient philosopy.

----------


## Desolation

_Bleeding Edge_ by Thomas Pynchon

----------


## bookowskee

_House of Leaves_ - Mark Danielewski
_An American Dream_ - Norman Mailer
_Back to Blood_ - Tom Wolfe
_Last Exit to Brooklyn_ - Hubert Selby Jr.
_Reheated Cabbage_ - Irvine Welsh

All at 20% off. Not too bad.

----------


## thelastmelon

African Psycho by Alain Mabanckou.
Lunar Park by Bret Easton Ellis.
All The Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy.

I've been wanting to read the first for a while, and decided to when I was buying the other two. The second one is for my fiancee who has read many books by Bret Easton Ellis and enjoyed them all. And Cormac McCarthy is the next read in my book club.

----------


## bouquin

_Nowhere Man_ (Aleksandar Hemon)
_The Honorary Consul_ (Graham Greene)
_The Shroud_ (John Banville)
_Sister Carrie_ (Theodore Dreiser)
_Mass_ (F. Sionil Jose)
_The Human Stain_ (Philip Roth)
_Persuasion_ (Jane Austen)
_El Filibusterismo_ (Jose Rizal)
_The Woman in White_ (Wilkie Collins)
_White Teeth_ (Zadie Smith)
_Voss_ (Patrick White)
_Foundation_ (Isaac Asimov)
_Women in Love_ (D.H. Lawrence)
_Little Women_ (Louisa May Alcott)
_The Plumed Serpent_ (D.H. Lawrence)
_Jazz_ (Toni Morrison)
_Smiley's People_ (John Le Carré)
_Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_ (Hunter S. Thompson)
_Le Thé à Paris_ (Christine Barbaste)

Less than 2 each... not bad.




_______________
Currently reading: _The Castle_ (Franz Kafka)

----------


## bouquin

On my reading list :
_Erewhon_ (Samuel Butler)
_Jealousy_ (Alain Robbe-Grillet)
_Giles Goat-Boy_ (John Barth)
_Possession_ (A. S. Byatt)
_Hallucinating Foucault_ (Patricia Dunker)
_Complicity_ (Iain Banks)




____________________
Currently reading: _Le Stechlin_ (Theodor Fontane)

----------


## Vota

The Martian Chronicles by Ray Bradbury
The Complete H.P. Lovecraft

As I've gotten older my interests have broadened. When I was younger I read only science fiction and fantasy, but now I like to read across the whole range of written word available. That said, as I've been building my personal library I've come to realize that my sci-fi/fantasy selection is disproportionately small and aim to bring it up to par.

----------


## bouquin

Because they're on my reading list plus they were on sale 2nd hand:

_Timbuktu_ (Paul Auster)
_Love in a Cold Climate_ (Nancy Mitford)
_Vineland_ (Thomas Pynchon)
_The Castle of Otranto_ (Horace Walpole)
_Morvern Callar_ (Alan Warner)

----------


## Vota

The Way of All Flesh by Samuel Butler. I have his The Iliad and The Odyssey translations and wanted one of his works. When I saw that Bernard Shaw was a fan I knew the buy was a no-brainer for me.

----------


## Vota

There was a 50% off sale on your first purchase at Half-price Books today, so I had to check it out. Ended up snagging some good stuff.

1. The World As Will and Representation by Arthur Schopenhauer-circa 1958, 2 hardcover volumes in good condition. 
2. The Collected Stories of Raymond Carver-Library of America hardcover
3. 2nd volume of the collected short stories of Leo Tolstoy-Everyman's Library hardcover

I bought these because they were on my list and because they were half-price or less, and in very good condition.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Stopped by Half Price Books this past Friday and purchased two books; one is a compilation of four novels by George Eliot (Adam Bede, The Mill on the Floss, Silas Marner and Romola), the second book is a compilation of poems by Lord Alfred Tennyson.
Reason? - I have a very old, disintegrating copy of Adam Bede unable to read due to the condition.
As for Tennyson, I was initially drawn to the book cover which has leatherette pattern embossed with Oak leaves and acorns. No copyright date, but it looks to be from 1920's - '40's.
I'm anxious to dig in.

----------


## duke-one

Life of J.S Bach by Albert Schweitzer. Wanted to read a bio of my favourite composer but now that I have the volumes in hand it is full of music notation and may not be what I wanted (have not started in on it yet).
Duke Masters

----------


## Vota

Romance of the Three Kingdoms
Outlaws of the Marsh

Two classics of Chinese literature. My book collection is heavily "Western Canon" biased, so I've been trying to fill in here and there with great works from other countries and cultures.

----------


## duke-one

Reply to the post about Henry James' books...........
Just finished "Portrait of a Lady". Same type of "dense" verbiage but worth the effort. Have you seen the movie version of Washington Square, The Heiress? Also worth seeing, both are period pieces, well done. KDM

----------


## bouquin

_Max Havelaar_ (Multatuli)
_Billy Budd, Sailor and Other Stories_ (Herman Melville)
_Winesburg, Ohio_ (Sherwood Anderson)
_Rites of Passage_ (William Golding)
_Fugitive Pieces_ (Anne Michaels)




_______________
Currently reading: _The Lost Honour of Katharina Blum_ (Heinrich Böll)

----------


## Vota

Just received The Iliad in the Richmond Lattimore translation today. It's the large hardcover tome with Leonard Baskin illustrations. A fantastic translation and book wrapped into one!

----------


## qimissung

I stopped by Half Price Books-my favorite book store-and got, in this order: CBGB, Decades of Graffiti; Identify and Draw North American Birds, A Field Guide for the Artist and Naturalist; Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain (Maybe I will actually learn to draw-I am at once hopeful and skeptical); and last, but certainly not least, On Writing, A Memoir of the Craft by Stephen King and Bird by Bird, Some Instructions on Writing and Life by Anne Lamott. I am very excited. I love bookstores!

----------


## Lykren

> Romance of the Three Kingdoms
> Outlaws of the Marsh
> 
> Two classics of Chinese literature. My book collection is heavily "Western Canon" biased, so I've been trying to fill in here and there with great works from other countries and cultures.



What do you know! I'm reading RotTK right now. What translation did you get? I'm reading the Moss Roberts, and I'm finding it pretty heavy going.

I would recommend Tyler's translation of The Tale of Genji, if you're curious about Eastern literature.

----------


## Vota

> What do you know! I'm reading RotTK right now. What translation did you get? I'm reading the Moss Roberts, and I'm finding it pretty heavy going.
> 
> I would recommend Tyler's translation of The Tale of Genji, if you're curious about Eastern literature.


I have a nice, 2 volume hardcover edition in slipcase of The Tale of Genji. It's the Edward G. Seidensticker, which I had seen recommended by Harold Bloom for it's faithful, if dryer translation.

It's amusing when I think about my Eastern literature exposure; I've read many books about martial arts, philosophy, the Tao, Chi etc, but no actual literature per se.

----------


## Lykren

I think you're in safe hands with the Seidensticker translation. I haven't read his Genji, but I did read his Snow Country, and that was fantastic.

----------


## EvoWarrior5

Stopped by the book store to find a gift for my mom's birthday when I saw Nineteen Eighty-Four. I have heard about it so I decided to buy it to start reading soon.

----------


## bouquin

_The Wings of the Dove_ (Henry James)




_______________
Currently reading: _Max Havelaar_ (Multatuli)

----------


## Buckthorn

The Snowman (Christmas present for a friends little boy)

----------


## Vota

READING-An Essay by Hugh Walpole, a small and quaint old hardcover book from 1927, about, well, reading; the book is not about reading criticism though, rather, the joy of reading.

----------


## bouquin

_Hawksmoor_ (Peter Ackroyd)
_On the Black Hill_ (Bruce Chatwin)
_Slow Man_ (J.M. Coetzee)
_Foucault's Pendulum_ (Umberto Eco)
_Burmese Days_ (George Orwell)
_La Leçon d'Allemand_ (Siegfried Lenz)
_Melmoth the Wanderer_ (Charles Maturin)
_Like Life_ (Lorrie Moore)
_Them_ (Joyce Carol Oates)

----------


## mic19

I just bought Kafka The Trial
Why?
It's simply I have heard so much about him that I wanted to read his work. And The Trial caught my eyes.

----------


## Snowqueen

Ive bought a couple of books yesterday,_ Madame Bovary_ and _Tender is the Night_, looking forward to read both.

----------


## bouquin

_The Best American Short Stories_ (Tobias Wolff, ed.)
_Parade's End_ (Ford Madox Ford)
_Platform_ (Michel Houellebecq)
_March_ (Geraldine Brooks)
_The Debriefing_ (Robert Littell)
_Gargantua & Pantagruel_  (François Rabelais)
_Mémoires d'Hadrien_ (Marguerite Yourcenar)
_Classic English Short Stories_ (Derek Hudson, ed.)
_How to Raise a Gentleman_ (Kay West)
_Waterland_ (Graham Swift)
_The Magus_ (John Fowles)

----------


## Hwo Thumb

Wool, by Hugh Howey. I picked up this 550 page book on kindle because I needed something to do during an 8 hour roadtrip so I figured I'd get a little way in and see if I liked it.

Two days later I still could not put this book down.

It's 5 bucks on kindle and I loved every page of it.

----------


## Vota

Just bought a fine Hardcover first edition of Cities of the Plain by Cormac McCarthy at Half-Price books for 7.50. Why? Great writer, and I have limited Western themed books even though I enjoy that genre.

Hwo Thumb-I read Wool as well a couple months ago and enjoyed it very much. It stuck with me more than I thought it would, enough that I plan to upgrade to a hardcover pretty soon.

----------


## Poetaster

Kurt Vonnegut's 'Slaughterhouse 5'. Why? I had heard good things about it, and when I read the first sentence it made me laugh, so I took the plunge and pulled out my wallet.

----------


## jupiter

I got "Everything and More: A Brief History of Infinity" by David Foster Wallace. Why? Because it's David Foster Wallace... on infinity! Mind blowing.

----------


## bouquin

_Shikasta_ (Doris Lessing)
_The Swimming Pool Library_ (Alan Hollinghurst)
_Foe_ (J. M. Coetzee)
_Indigo_ (Marina Warner)




____________________
Currently reading: _Un Eté à Baden-Baden_ (Leonid Tsypkin)

----------


## Vota

World's End by Upton Sinclar-old hardcover in good condition. I loved his book The Jungle and heard that this was an awesome series. considering it's predominantly out of print it will take awhile to track down the whole set.

----------


## deguonis

"Books and Writers" by Robert Wilson Lynd. Because I've read a copy from the library and I truly liked it. Therefore, I decided to own it. Robert Lynd was a genius. A true man of letters who has been praised by Chesterton, J. B. Priestley, H. M. Tomlinson & L. A. G. Strong.

----------


## bouquin

_Fear of Flying_ (Erica Jong)
_One Hundred Years of Solitude_ (Gabriel Garcia Marquez)




_______________
Currently reading: _Pères et Fils_ (Ivan Tourgueniev)

----------


## bouquin

_The Talk of the Town_ (Ardal O'Hanlon)
_A Town Like Alice_ (Nevil Shute)
_The Temple of My Familiar_ (Alice Walker)
_Bouvard et Pécuchet_ (Gustave Flaubert)
_Uncle Spence and Other Stories_ (Aldous Huxley)
_The Killer Inside Me_ (Jim Thompson)
_The Black Prince_ (Iris Murdoch)




_______________
Currently reading: _Kafka on the Shore_ (Haruki Murakami)

----------


## Victoria Laza

_On Such a Full Sea_ by Chang-rae Lee

I had wanted to read _Native Speaker_ and just as I got around to checking it out from the library, this book was released. The plot of this one sounds better, so I'm going to read it first.

----------


## bouquin

_Histoire du Siège de Lisbonne_ (José Saramago)

----------


## Buckthorn

I bought a Copy of Angelmaker by Nick Harkaway. Its been on my to read list for a while and I found 1 copy in the pound shop so grabbed it!

----------


## yoyosuper2003

I bougth "Charmed Life" ı don't remember the author. ı got it because the cover looked interesting and I am a book by it'scover type of person.

----------


## dodohappy

I bought a book called The Shaman's Secret because that book looked interesting to me. the book is talking about a mystery and i like mystery. im now on an other book so i haven't read it yet.

----------


## yasee333

The last book I bought was Lady Grace Mysteries because I love mysterious books and this book is about a valentines day murder.

----------


## bouquin

_Les Liaisons Dangereuses_ (Pierre Choderlos de Laclos)
_Independent People_ (Halldor Laxness)

----------


## DieterM

^^ Choderlos de Laclos - great choice, one of my alltime favourites in French, @bouquin!
Me, it's been "The Marriage Plot" by Jeffrey Eugenides, somewhat less brilliant than his former books; and then "War and Peace" in the French version (been reading for 4 months now, have finished 3/4 roughly, and it's worth spending months on it!)

----------


## bouquin

that's good to know. Thanks, DieterM.

_The Spy Who Came in from the Cold_ (John Le Carré)
_Loving Living Party Going_ (Henry Green)
_Possessing the Secret of Joy_ (Alice Walker)
_The Elegance of the Hedgehog_ (Muriel Barbery)
_The Birds Fall Down_ (Rebecca West)
_The House of Doctor Dee_ (Peter Ackroyd)




_______________
Currently reading: _Voss_ (Patrick White)

----------


## Vota

4 volume set of A Dance To the Music of Time by Anthony Powell, Folio Society. Why? Looks great next to my folio Proust set, but seriously, I want to read it. 
The Toilers of the Sea by Victor Hugo, The Limited Editions Club. I wanted another quality seafaring book.

I bought these both for about half of what the Dance set typically goes for, so it was a steal.

----------


## Helga

I had decided not to buy books until I have finished all the books I have in my bookcase unread. but I bought three biographies last week about three poets and authors from the ice and I bought essays by Freud and short stories by an author from the ice and Jan Kott's essays about Shakespeare.

Now I just have more books I can't read until next summer.

----------


## ChicagoReader

Tenth of December by George Saunders because I love CivilWarLand in Bad Decline, and because it was by the register. 

The Sirens of Titan because Vonnegut is my girlfriend's favorite other and yet she hasn't read it!

The Flamethrowers by Rachel Kushner, again for my girlfriend, but I'll be reading this one as well.

----------


## Vota

Faust, translation by David Luke, The Folio Society, gorgeous book, it's frickin hyooge, and Goethe is the man.

----------


## AshesAndDust

Burnt shadows by Kamila Shamsie.
As to the why, I really love reading about war. Plus I liked the title. 
I'm also very much looking forward to reading the Wolf of wall street by Jordan belfort. I'm not sure if I'd be interested in reading a biography but still I want to read the book before I watch the movie. <and if anyone knows where I can find its ebook version, please let me know>  :Biggrin:

----------


## bouquin

_The Heat of the Day_ (Elizabeth Bowen)
_The Monk_ (Matthew Lewis)









____________________
Currently reading: _La Maison aux Esprits_ (Isabel Allende)

----------


## bouquin

_L'Automne du Patriarche_ (Gabriel Garcia Marquez)
_Le Chagrin des Belges_ (Hugo Claus)
_Les Particules Elémentaires_ (Michel Houellebecq)

----------


## bouquin

_La Bête Humaine_ (Emile Zola)
_L'Abbé C._ (Georges Bataille)
_La Marche de Radetzky_ (Joseph Roth)
_Far from the Madding Crowd_ (Thomas Hardy)

----------


## Vota

The Oxford W.E.B. Du Bois Reader. Bought it at my local half-price books in near fine condition. 

I am interested in the writings of intelligent black men that have had a positive influence in literature and on the education of black people and people in general. Du Bois, Ellison, Wright, and Baldwin are a few whose works I want to read. It never hurts to have greater awareness.

----------


## bouquin

_A Sentimental Journey_ (Laurence Sterne)
_The Devils_ (Fyodor Dostoyevsky)
_A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius_ (Dave Eggers)
_Arrow of God_ (Chinua Achebe)
_Moon Palace_ (Paul Auster)
_Great Apes_ (Will Self)
_Papillon_ (Henri Charrière)




_______________
Currently reading: _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ (Gabriel Garcia Marquez)

----------


## qimissung

_A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius_ is really good. I liked it anyway.

----------


## Whosis

Helen and Troy's Epic Road Quest by A. Lee Martinez

Two reasons:
1. Give the author another chance.
2. I enjoy road quests.

----------


## bouquin

_Le Procès_ (Franz Kafka)
_Cat and Mouse_ (Günter Grass)

----------


## bouquin

_The Master of Ballantrae_ (Robert Louis Stevenson)
_Sula_  (Toni Morrison)
_Against the Grain_ (J. K. Huysmans)

----------


## bouquin

_Freedom_ (Jonathan Franzen)
_The Counterfeiters_ (André Gide)
_The Judge and His Hangman_ (Friedrich Dürrenmatt)
_The Roots of Heaven_ (Romain Gary)
_A Bend in the River_ (V. S. Naipaul)
_Get Shorty_ (Elmore Leonard)




__________________________________________
Currently reading: _The Last September_ (Elizabeth Bowen)

----------


## RobbyA

The Fry Chronicles by Stephen Fry. I loved the first part of his autobiography (Moab is my Washpot), so thought I'd give this a go!

----------


## tonywalt

Karl Ove Knausgaard - My Struggle 2

Bought because it's a autobiographical novel in kind of a modern Proustian style.

----------


## YesNo

Sally Kempton, Awakening Shakti.

I wanted to know more about Hindu goddesses.

----------


## Poetaster

_Down and Out in Paris and London_ by George Orwell. Why? Because I felt like reading it again, and getting my own copy of this this time. And also, I had finished it a few hours after buying it, so it's all good.

----------


## kev67

I bought two books yesterday, which was naughty of me, because I still have a big backlog of books to read. 

I bought _Economics, A User's Guide_ by Ha-Joon Chang. I have watched several of his lectures on YouTube and he is great. This is one of a new series of Pelican books, which were books designed educate. A friend of mine has a clever son, who is interested in economics in school. I may ask his father to pass it on and ask him what he thinks of it, as I still have _Debunking Economics_ by Steve Keen to read. 

I also bought _The Time Machine_ by H.G. Wells. I bought this partly because it is short; partly because it reflects social class anxieties of the Victorian/Edwardian age as highlighted by Jack London's book, _The People of the Abyss_; partly because I am interested to read this godfather of steampunk; and partly because I thought it might be interesting to read a bit of H.G. Wells before reading David Lodge's book about him, _A Man of Parts_. I remember we did study this book at school. I think our English teacher selected it in the hope it would appeal to the boys. However most of my classmates were well on the way to evolving into Morlocks themselves and not much learning got done. My school had been a girls' grammar school (i.e. you had to pass your 11+ exam to attend there) but became a mixed comprehensive (open to all) with my intake. I think some of the teachers regretted this development.

----------


## mal4mac

I bought "Bouvard and Pecuchet: A Novel" by Gustave Flaubert 'cause I'm worried that my projects are futile and will come to nothing...

----------


## temper

"Criticism and Culture" by R. Con Davis and R. Schleifer, because I'm writing an essay on the evolution of the approach to the reader in literary criticism.

This book got me thinking on what it is that influences our choices in terms of deciding what to read next.

How about a short questionnaire?  :Wink: 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7YG9ZTD

In my case the answers would be press reviews, my friends’ opinions and suggestions, and opinions of professional literary critics - mainly my Professors. How about you?

----------


## bouquin

_Eugénie Grandet_ (Honoré de Balzac)

----------


## hannah_arendt

Recently I have bought two novels by Robert Bolano. I am working on an essay, comparison of Bruni Schulz and Bolano.

----------


## bouquin

_The Professor's House_ (Willa Cather)




_____________________________________________
Currently reading: _The Awakening and Other Stories_ (Kate Chopin)

----------


## Scheherazade

"The Goldfinch" by wonderful Donna Tartt because the waiting list at the library lies from here to Dover and back.

(also I was given some book tokens for my last birthday)

----------


## bouquin

_Wise Children_ (Angela Carter)
_The Comfort of Strangers_ (Ian McEwan)
_The Pianist_ (Wladyslaw Szpilman)
_Operation Shylock_ (Philip Roth)




_________________________________________
Currently reading: _Quartet_ (Jean Rhys)

----------


## Sido

*Books :* _Selected works of Oscar Wilde_ (Oscar Wilde) and _The Complete Robot_ (Isaac Asimov)

*Why :* I have always enjoyed reading the works of _Wilde_ and I wanted to have this book for my collection. Same goes for _Asimov_. It was reading his stories on Robots that first inspired me to choose my field of interest.

----------


## bouquin

_The Thinking Reed_ (Rebecca West)
_Harriet Hume_ (Rebecca West)




___________________________________________
Currently reading: _The Public Image_ (by Muriel Spark)

----------


## Vota

The Folio Shakespeare-The Folio Society, this is their 1988 6 volume in 2 slip cases set.  Kind of an interesting story how I came about buying it. I have a pretty clean 3 volume Heritage Press Shakespeare set, but inside one of the slipcases was the original promo pamphlet for this Folio set. I've had that pamphlet for over a year, and just this weekend I came across the set in fine condition at a local Half-Price books. Stoked.

----------


## bouquin

_The Fahrenheit Twins_ (Michel Faber)




__________________________________________
Currently reading: _Burger's Daughter_ (Nadine Gordimer)

----------


## Pope of Eruke

To The Lighthouse - Virginia Woolfe
The Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man - James Joyce

----------


## illiterati

arrived today:

bukowski, love is a dog from hell (nostalgia)
ronald johnson, ARK (curiosity)
anne carson, albertine workout (curiosity)


the anne carson, by the way, is pretty terrible. i like carson, but i see her more as an author of brilliant curios than a poet per se.

----------


## Lykren

> the anne carson, by the way, is pretty terrible. i like carson, but i see her more as an author of brilliant curios than a poet per se.


What's the difference?

----------


## Pope of Eruke

Howl, Kaddish and Other Poems - Allen Ginsberg

because I am a 21st century wannabe beatnik hipster haha

----------


## Buckthorn

Slaughterhouse Five. I bought it because I wanted to! And I got to flirt with the sales guy (bonus)

----------


## Marbles

1. Alice Walker - The Color Purple.

This one got the Pulitzer lately and I heard tell it's a good story to read. Still sitting on my bookshelf.

2. Vladimir Nabokov - Invitation to a Beheading

I was intrigued, and I wanted to find out about that elusive and indescribable crime of "gnostical turpitude" for which the protagonist was sentenced to death by head-chopping. The narrative doesn't try to explain it and the protagonist is never beheaded. In that, disappointing.

3. E.L. James - Fifty Shades of Gray

I wanted to know how a third-rate, cliched-ridden nonsense can make so much money and who are the idiots who think it's good writing. Got plenty of answers.

----------


## bouquin

_The Lonely Londoners_ (Sam Selvon)




____________________________________
Currently reading: _The Ghost Road_ (Pat Barker)

----------


## Poetaster

> _The Lonely Londoners_ (Sam Selvon)


That's a good book. Enjoy it.  :Smile:

----------


## Lemonade

Paperback editions on The winter's tale and A Midsummer night's dream. The Wadsworth editions, hope they're decent, but were the only ones I could afford right now. I think they'll arrive end of this week.

----------


## bouquin

_Nightwood_ (Djuna Barnes)




___________________________________
Currently reading: _Them_ (Joyce Carol Oates)

----------


## bouquin

_All About H. Hatterr_




____________________
Currently reading: _The Blind Assassin_ (Margaret Atwood)

----------


## Marbles

Bought the following books recently.

Jhumpa Lahiri - _The Namesake_ [I watched the film, like it, and wanted to read the media celebrated work to see for myself how good it is]

Gabriel Garcia Marquez - _Autumn of the Patriarch_ [sheer brilliance of his art of storytelling]

Haruki Murakami - _Norwegian Wood_ [heard good word, read it, liked it. Good book but not a spectacular piece of writing]

Dilip Hiro [ed. & tr.] - _Baburnama_ [non-fiction/history: the autobiography of the founder of the Mughal Empire]

----------


## Carmilla

Hello!

The last book I bought is 'Daniel Deronda' by George Eliot.

Why? Because Eliot is one of my favourite writers.

----------


## jashleigh

The last book i bought was 'The Sorrows of Young Mike' by John Zelazny.

Because recently I am all about first time authors.

----------


## Marwood

_À rebours_, the 1966 Penguin edition, translated as _Against Nature_, because it crops up in _Withnail & I_ and sounds similar to a piece I'm currently writing.

----------


## uiscebeatha

The Cambridge Companion to Seamus Heaney. I don't usually read too many critics since I much prefer to form my own impressions and judgements. However, have read Heaney's poems since the late 1960's and just this once thought - 'I would like to see how far people do or do not see some of this as I do'.

----------


## bouquin

_The Graduate_ (Charles Webb)
_Group Portrait with Lady_ (Heinrich Böll)
_Coming Up for Air_ (George Orwell)




_____________________________________
Currently reading: _The Thinking Reed_ (Rebecca West)

----------


## totoro

The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse by Vicente Blasco Ibáñez. I came on these forums, looking through the author section to see who had been talked about and who hadn't, and this author came up on the page and I noticed no one had started a topic on him so I thought I would read some of what he wrote so that in the future I could start a topic myself. Plus, its good to expand your horizons.

----------


## tonywalt

Colourless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage, by Haruki Murakami:

----------


## Jancarlo

The Picture of Dorian Gray and Homer's Odyssey, they're classics and I hadn't read them yet. I finished Dorian and I enjoyed it very much.

----------


## farnoosh

Middlemarch by George Elliot. 
There is this bookstore I go to that's 98 minutes from my house by bus, it's the only bookstore I like that brings classics and has a good atmosphere to it. And there is this cafe right next to it called Cinema Cafe; A great place to start the first chapter of the book I buy. Anyway, every time I go there I pick a book that I haven't heard of before and open the middle section of the book and read 2 pages. If I like it, I buy it. Just like that  :Smile:

----------


## Lykren

> Middlemarch by George Elliot. 
> There is this bookstore I go to that's 98 minutes from my house by bus, it's the only bookstore I like that brings classics and has a good atmosphere to it. And there is this cafe right next to it called Cinema Cafe; A great place to start the first chapter of the book I buy. Anyway, every time I go there I pick a book that I haven't heard of before and open the middle section of the book and read 2 pages. If I like it, I buy it. Just like that


I'd say you got lucky this time. Middlemarch is a fantastic book.

----------


## bouquin

_Tipping the Velvet_ (Sarah Waters)
_The Colour_ (Rose Tremain)
_London Fields_ (Martin Amis)




_____________________
Currently reading: _I'm the King of the Castle_ (Susan Hill)

----------


## Marbles

In an age of grainy, pale, yellow-by-birth recycled paper and fragile paperbacks with crawling-ant font, I bought some beautiful hardbound English classics printed in Hungary on high quality paper by a German publisher, as if they have come straight from the old days, a celebration of good printing. These books were being sold at throwaway prices. Perhaps they couldn't meet sales in the German market and were too happy to ship them off to anyone who'd take them.

Books are from Thomas Hardy, Joseph Conrad, Henry James, William Makepeace Thackeray and Nathaniel Hawthorne. Plus I got a couple of second hand copies of John Updike [S, The Witches of Eastwick]. I also bought Milan Kundera's _The Art of Novel_, in English translation, to see what that wonderful artist has to say. Looks promising and it is the one I am going to start on first as soon as I'm done with what I'm already reading. Hallelujah.

----------


## Spotted Fever

The Purity Of Desire: 100 poems by Rumi

Rumi is a magnificently beautiful and simple poet who brings the greatest thoughts of love and understanding into my otherwise mundane life. A true master of the craft who keeps the otherwise rampant complexities of most poetry to a slight breeze through the branches of my imagination in what is usually a billowing sail on a roaring sea.

----------


## bouquin

_Cloud Atlas_ (David Mitchell)
_The Ambassadors_ (Henry James)
_The Small Hand_ (Susan Hill)




___________________
Currently reading: _Agnes Grey_ (by Anne Brontë)

----------


## bouquin

_Give Me Your Heart_ (Joyce Carol Oates)




___________________
Currently reading: _On Beauty_ (Zadie Smith)

----------


## Helga_

a travel essay entitled "_Book cafe in Europe_" by Goo Hyun-jung.

I love going to book cafes and reading about book cafes is fun. I actually bought the book at a book cafe.

----------


## YesNo

Rupert Sheldrake, "Morphic Resonance". I bought it because it wasn't in the library, but also because I wanted to have the digital version handy so I could reference it and mark it up. 

What I hope to understand from reading this is what is more likely putting constraints on us. The previous likely candidates, quantum particles and selfish genes, only go so far and, as far as I can see, don't explain anything of real importance. He offers the idea of morphic fields which is appealing because it is field based rather than particle based.

----------


## dznovels

for me i spend all my time to prepare free ebooks for people to read online

----------


## Pope of Eruke

I bought The Rebel by Camus, because I am studying Revolutions as one of my modules.

----------


## Pugnax

The Verificationist - Donald Antrim
The Death Father - Donald Barthelme
The Cannibal - John Hawkes

Wanted something short, and been feeling a surreal vibe lately.

----------


## bouquin

_Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ (George Orwell)




____________________
Currently reading: _The Bell_ (Iris Murdoch)

----------


## romeoindespair

120 days of sodom by Sade

----------


## bouquin

_Le Bleu du Ciel_ (Georges Bataille)




__________________
Currently reading: _Persuasion_ (Jane Austen)

----------


## ennison

Stonemouth : Banks Because it's right to support widows.

----------


## bouquin

for the reading list:

_The Once and Future King_ (T. H. White)
_Le Jour des Morts_ (Cees Nooteboom)
_Rituels_ (Cees Nooteboom)
_L'Année de la Mort de Ricardo Reis_ (José Saramago)
_Rabbit is Rich_ (John Updike)
_The Charterhouse of Parma_ (Stendhal)
_Brighton Rock_ (Graham Greene)
_Casino Royale_ (Ian Fleming)
_Rosshalde_ (Hermann Hesse)
_Fools of Fortune_ (William Trevor)
_The Heart of Redness_ (Zakes Mda)
_Empire of the Sun_ (J G Ballard)
_Lost Illusions_ (Honoré de Balzac)
_The Lost Language of Cranes_ (David Leavitt)




___________________
Currently reading: _The Temple of My Familiar_ (Alice Walker)

----------


## Buckthorn

> for the reading list:
> 
> _The Once and Future King_ (T. H. White)


I love that book

Last book I bought was The Strain by Guillermo del Toro because its been on my wish list for a while and it dropped to £0.99 for the Kindle version

----------


## bouquin

_Native Son_ (Richard Wright)
_Black Water_ (Joyce Carol Oates)
_The Cider House Rules_ (John Irving)
_The Time of Indifference_ (Alberto Moravia)
_Antic Hay_ (Aldous Huxley)
_The Crow Road_ (Iain Banks)

. . . all on my reading list.




____________________
Currently reading: _The Bell Jar_ (Sylvia Plath)

----------


## bouquin

_The Old Wives' Tale_ (Arnold Bennett)
_The Glass Key_ (Dashiell Hammett)
_The First Circle_ (Alexander Solzhenitsyn)
_Gormenghast_ (Mervyn Peake)
_The Folding Star_ (Alan Hollinghurst)
_Glamorama_ (Bret Easton Ellis)
_I'm Not Stiller_ (Max Frisch)




___________________
Currently reading: _Cold Comfort Farm_ (Stella Gibbons)

----------


## Marbles

Yasunari Kawabata - _Snow Country_
Uzma Aslam Khan - _Thinner Than Skin_

----------


## Lykren

> Yasunari Kawabata - _Snow Country_


Enjoy!  :Thumbsup:  Read him before?

----------


## Marbles

> Enjoy!  Read him before?


No, my first Kawabata book. I have heard a lot of praise and am expecting a great reading experience!

----------


## Clopin

Wealth of Nations - Adam Smith

Because it's about time I read it.

----------


## TheAlertDriver

The Maltese Falcon and Heart of Darkness by Conrad for their reputation, well and because Heart of Darkness was only $2.25 haha. I am waiting for them to get delivered.

----------


## YesNo

When I was at the Quest Book Store I picked up a copy of Amit Goswami's "The Self-Aware Universe". Nothing by Goswami was in my local library and so I figured this might be worth buying. This was another book on quantum physics and consciousness, but as I read further he seemed to have a view point similar to the one I was coming up with and even called it "monistic idealism". Most of my ideas have been thought by others before as I have come to realize again and again.

He wasn't as fond of George Berkeley as I currently am, thinking that Berkeley was implicitly a dualist, but my challenge was to find where I disagreed with Goswami. That book was published in 1993 and so I looked for something more recent from him and bought his 2012 ebook, "God Is Not Dead". 

What makes monistic idealism work is the non-locality of quantum physics which pushes influence outside space-time (assuming one defines space-time as the place where local field influences can operate). Berkeley would not have had that to shield him from dualism.

----------


## Sofia Qb

1. Daniel Defoe. _Moll Flanders_
2. Daniel Defoe. _Roxana_
3. John Locke. _An Essay concerning Human Understanding_
4. Ben Jonson. _The Alchemist and Other Plays_

Reasons: I always give myself books as presents for special occasions; Now for New Year! Moreover, I am studying Literature, and I want to read my own books and write notes on although some of these books I am re-reading. Unfortunately, I couldn't find Richardson's _Pamela_ at the bookstore else it would be on the list!

----------


## Helga

Literature and Evil by Georges Bataille, it was a Christmas present from my dogs, they used my credit card so it counts
The Once and Future King by T.H. White, it was a Christmas gift from the last santa to visit my house before Christmas, he bought it with my credit card so it counts

----------


## bouquin

_It's a Battlefield_ (Graham Greene)
_Good-bye, Mr. Chips_ (James Hilton)
_Less Than Zero_ (Bret Easton Ellis)
_The Information_ (Martin Amis)




____________________
Currently reading: _Choke_ (Chuck Palaniuk)

----------


## papayahed

Snow to read for the Christmas read.

----------


## Marbles

Bought these.

Samuel Beckett - _Waiting for Godot_
Harold Pinter - _The Caretaker_
Albert Camus - _The Stranger_
Marquez - _The Story of a Shipwrecked Sailor_

----------


## mcgrunt

Just purchased Gordon Bowker's biography of James Joyce. Have read chapter one . Good start , well-written .Haven't read anything on Joyce for awhile and am curious. Any of you folks have this book yet ?

----------


## Lykren

Eros the Bittersweet by Anne Carson, because I love her poetry but have never read her nonfiction before. I've never read essays at all actually, and this seemed like a fine place to start. Maybe Montaigne next?




> Snow to read for the Christmas read.


My dad is reading My Name is Red by Pamuk right now and loves it. Have you started Snow yet? If so, what do you think? From my dad's description it sounds very interesting.




> Literature and Evil by Georges Bataille, it was a Christmas present from my dogs, they used my credit card so it counts
> The Once and Future King by T.H. White, it was a Christmas gift from the last santa to visit my house before Christmas, he bought it with my credit card so it counts


This is adorable.

----------


## Pompey Bum

The gift card books so far:

A Brief History of Seven Killings by Marlon James
HHhH by Laurent Binet
The Lives of Others by Neel Mukher
The Passion of the Western Mind by Richard Tarnas

----------


## Helga

I make a few resolutions before every semester starts and one of them is always not to buy books when I have too much to read for school and own about 100 books I haven't read. well before this semester I made it as usual and now it's January 28 and I have bought 4 books and ordered 2 more...

I bought
The Exeter book
Yosoy- an icelandic novel by Guðrún Eva Mínervudóttir
autobiography and poetry - by Boris Pasternak
Vögguvísa- by Elías Mar, en Icelandic author
and I ordered 
Eddukvæði I and II a new version my teacher made last year, two very big books.

----------


## kev67

I bought two books at the same time, which was naughty of me as I already have a year's backlog of books to read. One was _The Gods Themselves_ by Issac Asimov. Issac Asimov is one of the most famous names in science fiction. I have never read any of his books. I hear that his best books were the _Foundation_ series, but I did not want to commit myself to reading more than one book. _The Gods Themselves_ was described on the cover as his best standalone book. The other was _The Sea Wolf_ by Jack London, about a certain Wolf Larson. This concerns me a bit.

----------


## Marbles

Pride and Prejudice.

It came out in a beautiful new edition, in sharp jet black font on thick milk-white paper. Deluxe or not. dunno. But not the sort of junk that's published these days in dull ink and pirated-looking tawny paper for environmental concerns.

Just bought it, just like that, 'cause it looked so cool. Probably will gift it to my sister who is lately getting into Jane Austen.

----------


## bouquin

_I, Robot_ (Isaac Asimov)
_After the Quake_ (Haruki Murakami)
_Mister Pip_ (Lloyd Jones)
_Let the Great World Spin_ (Colum McCann)
_The Heather Blazing_ (Colm Toibin)
_The Ogre_ (Michel Tournier)

. . . because they seem like good books to read.




____________________
Currently reading: _Crime and Punishment_ (Fyodor Dostoyevsky)

----------


## bouquin

_The Shining_ (Stephen King)




_______________
Currently reading: _A Town Like Alice_ (Nevil Shute)

----------


## free

Lelia: The Life of George Sand by André Maurois (in an antique bookshop)

Because I am a bit fascinated by this French writer's life. She was so ahead of her time and her love affairs were like in today's Hollywood.  :Smile:

----------


## bounty

the fault in our stars because I recently saw the movie and I absolutely loved it!

----------


## bouquin

_Troubles_ (J. G. Farrell)
_The Siege of Krishnapur_ (J. G. Farrell)
_Dispatches_ (Michael Herr)
_Come Back, Dr. Caligari_ (Donald Barthelme)
_Love's Work_ (Gillian Rose)




_______________
Currently reading: _Tropic of Cancer_ (Henry Miller)

----------


## mal4mac

> 1001 Nights (Malcom Lyons Translation)


I'm reading this. It's great! Might take three years though...

----------


## Lykren

I bought The Collected Stories of Lydia Davis last night... and had it signed by her! She gave a reading and answered questions. Her demeanor was pretty much what you would expect from her writings, calm and patient but also not without wit.

----------


## NewSecret

William Shakespeare "All's Well That Ends Well". While not technically a storybook, it has pages and a spine with words printed on the paper. I use to own The Complete Works Of William Shakespeare but I find that single editions are on the convenient side.

----------


## Adolescent09

The most recent tome I have integrated into my copious arsenal of tomes is the hallowed text of the inscrutable Sir Charles Dickens. It is dubbed Bleak House and it is an impeccable account of the flagrant shortcomings and injustices of the 19th century legal system embodied in the drab, droll, dubious, callous, nefarious and nebulous Court of Chancery. A 'cheerio to all ye fine mateys and lassies interring your heads in the tomes of the times. Mighty fine read here ye' mateys of the linguistic seas!

No, but seriously Bleak House is not my favorite work from Dickens but its still a pretty good read. Nearly finished with it, too!  :Smile:

----------


## Tim Davies

Few days back, I decided to go back and read the plays of William Shakespeare. I have read almost all of them except for The Tempest but i have gone through few readers blog to get an idea. Considered to be his last play, Tempest is a story of revenge and succession of good over evil and wicked. Prospero is an interesting character and had actually handed over much of the running of the state to his brother in the past when he was pursuing the magic and obscure. With the powers he learned, he somehow conquered the services of a powerful spirit, Ariel, and restricted a near-monster critter, Caliban. The Tempest is one of his brilliant works.. I believe that most of you have read this book, if you haven't, then don't hesitate to read it because it is certainly worth reading.

----------


## Whifflingpin

"The Final Adventures of the Robber Hotzenplotz" by Otfried Preussler; because I've given my son his copy back to read to his children and I needed a copy to read to my other grandchildren.

----------


## Carmilla

'The Selected Letters of Charles Dickens.' Because I can't afford to be without it.  :Biggrin:  I saw it and I said I must have it, and so I bought it.

----------


## Eiseabhal

I buy books in lumps. Site Works , The Retreat: Hitlers First Defeat, The Miniaturist, Cuimhneachan, A Clash of Kings (not for myself that last) That's the most recent lump. An army pension and good cattle prices mean that I have cash to spare.

----------


## ennison

Ah hah but not as good a pension as our friend SM Barney Macaskill of Glenelg whose cattle you've been buying this year! I myself have a copy of Cuimhneachan and think it is a work of tremendous dedication. The Miniaturist? Never 'eard of it. I was in one of our local charity shops recently and got several items including When We Were Orphans, The Guga Hunters, Tobermory Tales and The Last Empire.

----------


## ajvenigalla

I recently bought the new Penguin edition of The Scarlet Letter. I'm glad I did. It's not that expensive, and it's worth owning this book.

----------


## Eiseabhal

Not at all Ennison, us NT fellows were well renumerated. Cha robh Barney ach SM. I've got the one with me to thank for The Miniaturist, which is excellent. I have been dipping into Cuimhneachan. I agree with what you say

----------


## ennison

Traveling to the big land tomorrow. Not sure what to take. There's plenty to read where I'm going. I'm taking some library DVDs as this is the only time of year I indulgence in such decadence. Saw the new version of Sunset Song yesterday. It was pathetic. I thing I'll throw in Their Eyes Were Watching God and We Have Always Lived in the Castle. No weight.

----------


## prendrelemick

> I buy books in lumps. Site Works , The Retreat: Hitlers First Defeat, The Miniaturist, Cuimhneachan, A Clash of Kings (not for myself that last) That's the most recent lump. An army pension and good cattle prices mean that I have cash to spare.


I have The Miniaturist, but where can I find good cattle prices?

----------


## ennison

I was given a miniature of Abhainn Dearg for Christmas. It'll go in the collection I think.

----------


## Poetaster

Plato's republic. I've been meaning to reread it for a while, and the History of Philosophy Without Any Gaps made me see Plato in a whole new light.

----------


## Diggory Venn

Last book I bought ?

"Life of Thomas Hardy Vol 1: 1840-1891" by Florence Emily Hardy (1928)

Why ?

Because I collect Thomas Hardy biographies..

I bought it from a second-hand bookshop in Southport, Lancashire.

----------


## Asha Jane

It was 'Room' by Emma Donoghue. Simply because it was three pound in clearance at my local bookshop and I wanted something to read whilst I was having a drink in a coffee shop. I hadn't actually had time to read a full book for pleasure in a while - ironic because I was studying songwriting and consider myself a literary artist. Meaning I like to write songs about other stories e.g The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold (:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-bG04B1CWU)
Anyway, not only was Room an incredible book, but of all the books I could have randomly chosen it felt like FATE. Towards the end it quotes my favourite Emily Dickinson poem, which just so happened to be the basis for my first official single called 'Soul Society': https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1v7...&feature=share - I even ended up holding the book in the video. As you can probably tell from reading this, I like a good universal link or sign.

----------


## Chiz

The last book I purchased and read, cover to cover, of course! is "Edward Rochester: Master of Thornfield Hall" by R. Q. Bell which is available for Kindle at Amazon. It is Rochester's story... and it was fabulous! Having been a Jane Eyre fan for many years, taught it and reread it over and over again... I had always wondered how Edward Rochester managed to tell himself what he did was acceptable. And this book definitely explains a great deal. The ending was poignant and brought tears to my eyes. Great read!

----------


## Gloriya

I've read this book before. It's a great read if you're into things such as science fiction. Sometimes I read summary of books at ssays and decide to read book or not

----------


## ajvenigalla

The collected works of William Butler Yeats

Cause I wanted some Yeats poetry.

----------


## Whiskeyclone

I bought Love Medicine and The Round House, both from Louise Erdrich. 

I only got exposed to her last year through a short story, but it made me want to read more from her. I was going to go for The Round House, a fairly recent (2010?) release that had won the National Book Award, but then somebody lent me her earlier book, Tracks, which is part of a connected set of stories focusing on a few families over generations. Tracks made me want to read more from that world, so I got Love Medicine, her acclaimed first book to scratch that itch. But I still wanted to read The Round House...so I got that, too.

Not that I'm on a binge, mind you. I've read a few books since Tracks and will take 3 or 4 novels between The Round House & Love Medicine.

----------


## Lenamy

"For Whom the Bell Tolls" by Ernest Hemingway.
It's actually the first of his books I have ever possessed. I went through a few pages in the bookstore and was really intrigued; I had to buy it and soon I'll start it too.

----------

